#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-20
<cartes9> yemharc, 제가 XHTML의 장점이랑 웹표준의 장점을 혼동하고있었나봅니다.
<cartes9> SGML도 좀더 문법이 유연한 엄연한 표준이네요..
<cartes9> XML은 SGML의 부분집합이었군요..
<cartes9> grr 님, 안녕하세요. 좋은 아침 입니다.
<grr> ni hao
<cartes9> 네 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 뭐하십니까?
<test-kr> gma
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> yemharc 님
<yemharc> 네
<cartes9> 제가 XHTML의 장점이랑 웹표준의 장점을 혼동하고 있었나 봅니다.
<yemharc> ?
<cartes9> 아 전에 저희가 얘기나눈적있잖아요 웹표준에 대해서
<yemharc> 네
<cartes9> 그래서 옘핡님 께 말씀드리려고 오시는거 기다리고있었어요
<yemharc> 뭘 혼동하고 있었나요
<cartes9> XML format을 쓰기때문에 XHTML의 장점이 machine-friendly하다는거고
<cartes9> 웹표준의 장점은 꼭 XHTML의 장점은 아니네요
<yemharc> 웹표준이 더 큰 개념이니까요
<cartes9> 웹표준은 HTML4.01을 써도 최신웹표준이구요
<cartes9> 최신이라고 하면 HTML5라 할수도있지만요
<cartes9> 아직 완성이 않되었으니..;
<cartes9> 주의: 영어) HTML4.01도 엄연한 웹표준이네요.. 근데 loose.dtd는 표준
<cartes9> 이라기보다 quirks모드로 나오니
<cartes9> 표준 아닌거 같아요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 주의: 영어) http://www.w3.org/QA/2008/01/html5-is-html-and-xml
<cartes9> 근데 HTML4.01은 SGML의 부분집합이라고 하잖아요
<cartes9> 그리고 XHTML1.0은 XML의 부분집합이라고 하잖아요
<cartes9> 그렇다면, HTML5는 구현하기위해서 SGML이 택해진 겁니까? 아님 XML이 택해진겁니까?
<yemharc> 그런 개념으로 다가가면 이해 못할 문제가 되 버려요
<cartes9> 아 그렇군여?
<yemharc> 음...... 전에도 말했던듯도 한데... 표준의 개념부터 정립할 필요가 있네요
<yemharc> 표준(standard)은 규칙(rule)이 아니에요
<yemharc> 이게 무슨 말인가 하면....
<yemharc> html2.0, html3.2 html4.1, html5가 있습니다.
<yemharc> 그럼 여기서 질문, html5는 html2.0과 호환이 될까요 안될까요
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ.... 질문이 이상했나요
<yemharc> 좀 애매한 결론이지만 [기본 틀이 호환된다]가 됩니다.
<cartes9> 메타 언어가 같아서 그런건가요?
<cartes9> 기본 틀이 호환된다는건?
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 큰 틀로 봐 보면 html문서라는건 결국
<yemharc> html head body  요 세가지가 중심이죠
<yemharc> 사실 첫 부분의 문서종류 선언(doctype)은 해도 안해도 그만이죠
<cartes9> 크로스브라우징을 위해서 꼭 해주는게 좋은것 같아요ㅗ
<yemharc> 더 알기 쉽게 말하면, html은 언어고 브라우저는 컴파일러입니다
<yemharc> 그럼 html로 만든 페이지는 소스코드가 되죠. 그럼 바꿔 말하면
<cartes9> 네에..
<yemharc> <html><head>aasdf</head><body>asdf</body></html>
<yemharc> 요렇게만 해도 이건 충분히 html 소스코드로으 조건을 모두 갖추고 있다는 말이 되요
<yemharc> 그리고 이건 딱히 html 버전이 몇이네 하는것과 상관없이 브라우저가 제대로 읽어들입니다
<yemharc> 태그의 사용은 부차적인거에요
<yemharc> 그런 의미에서 [기본 틀이 같다]가 되는겁니다
<minsik_> 와인을 설치하였는데 한글 글꼴이 모두 깨져 보입니다. 우분투 화면 설정에서 응용프로그램 기본 글꼴을 가독성을 위해 함초롬돋움으로 맞추었는데 그것 때문일까요?
<yemharc> 와인 문제는 잘 모르겠네요;;
<yemharc> 아마 포럼 예전 글에 그 문제에 대한 글타래가 있었을겁니다
<cartes9> 한글 글꼴 깨지는건 주로 인코딩문제 인것 같아요..;;
<cartes9> 와인은 안써봐서 몰르겠지만요...
<yemharc> cartes9, [기본 틀이 같다]라는게 무슨 말인지 이해하시겠나요?
<cartes9> 네
<cartes9> html head body가 같다는 뜻이시죠?
<yemharc> 음;;
<yemharc> 아뇨... 좀 더 알기쉽게 가보죠
<yemharc> html2.0은 C언어, html3.2는 파이썬, html4.01은 펄, html5는 자바라고 하면, 과연 서로간의 기본적인 틀이 같을까요?
<cartes9> 아뇨
<cartes9> 바이너리코드로 다 만들면
<yemharc> 그럼 자바 1.0, 1.2, 1.3, 1.4라면?
<yemharc> 각 버전간의 차이점은 있어도 기본틀은 같겠죠?
<cartes9> 같을것 같은데요?
<yemharc> 그런 [프로그래밍 언어]와 [소스코드]라는 시점에서 html을 바라보면 같은 해석이 가능합니다
<yemharc> 웹표준을 어렵게 생각하지 마세요. 웹표준은 바꿔말하면 html의 표준이란 소리이고
<yemharc> html의 표준이라는 소리는 결국 프로그래밍 언어의 표준이라는 소리에요. ANSI C 표준같은
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<yemharc> (물론 웹 전체를 아우르기 때문에 html만을 설명하진 않지많요)
<yemharc> 어쨌든 그런 접근에 의해서, 웹표준이 말하는 표준이라는건 "이게 기준이다"라기보다 "이게 기본이다"가 되는겁니다
<cartes9> 크로스플랫폼하고 이식성이 매우중요하잖아요
<yemharc> canvas, video, audio라는 멀티미디어 전용 태그가 생겨났다고 해서
<cartes9> 웹 어플, 웹 문서 코드는
<yemharc> 플래쉬같은걸 금지한건 아니잖아요?
<yemharc> 크로스 플랫폼이나 이식성에 환상을 갖지 마세요
<yemharc> 사람들이 html5가 나오면서 크로스 플랫폼이니 이식성이니 표준이니 노래를 부르고 다니는데
<yemharc> 사실 따져보면 웹표준은 그 이전부터 존재했고, 단지 그 해석기인 브라우저들이 서로 난립하고 있었을 뿐입니다
<yemharc> 대표적인게 AX죠
<cartes9> Active X요?
<yemharc> 이건 표준이 없었기 때문이 아니라 표준을 제외하고 독자노선을 탄 것 뿐이에요
<yemharc> 네 액티브 액스
<yemharc> 그럼 표준을 어겼으니 AX가 나쁜거네?!.........라는 논리도 결론부터 말하면 틀린 논리에요
<yemharc> 웹표준 뿐만 아니라 어떤 기술에 대해 정의한 그 어떤 기술문서에도 표준을 강제하는건 없습니다
<cartes9> 운동집단이네요 말하면
<cartes9> 말하자면
<yemharc> 그렇게 봐도 무리는 없죠
<yemharc> 다만 웹표준이 공신력을 가지는 이유는 권위에서 오는거죠
<yemharc> 아......여기까지 가면 진짜 삼천포네;;
<cartes9> 원래 뭐 말하실려고하셨는데요?
<yemharc> SGML하고 XML중에 뭘 택했는가 하던거요
<cartes9> 네에
<cartes9> 그거 저도 물어보고싶었어요 HTML5는 어떻게 했나?
<yemharc> 한마디로 말하면 어느쪽도 택한건 아니군요
<cartes9> 그럼 어떻게 했어요?
<yemharc> 기반은 SGML로 깔고, XHTML은 정리만 해 두고 "쓸려면 써라"라는 느낌?
<cartes9> 아...
<yemharc> 사실 두개의 용도차이가 좀 나잖아요
<cartes9> 어떻게 차이가 나는지 죄송하지만 잘 몰라요;;
<yemharc> 에...
<yemharc> 이건 실제 html과 xml을 쓰다 보면 알게된다고 하는데.....
<yemharc> html은 표현하는게 중점이고 xml은 정리하는게 중점이라고 하더군요
<cartes9> html은 구조언어라고 해가지고 웹표준책들은 의미를 살려서 마크업해줘야한다고 하져
<cartes9> 그걸보면 정리같기두 함..
<cartes9> The precedent versions of the HTML vocabulary (HTML+, HTML 2.0, HTML 3.2) were written using SGML syntax rules.
<cartes9> HTML 어휘의 예전 버전들(HTML+, HTML2.0, HTML3.2)은 SGML 문법 규칙을 사용하여 쓰여졌다.
<cartes9> HTML vocabulary는 처음듣는 용어냄
<cartes9> HTML 4 had already two syntaxes: SGML (called HTML 4.01) and XML (called XHTML 1.0).
<cartes9> HTML 5 is being written in two syntaxes: html and XML.
<yemharc> vocabulary는 언어 또는 어휘라고 해석하면 됩니다.
<cartes9> SGML이 브라우저나 html저작툴에서 채택된적이 없기때문에
<yemharc> 한마디로 html문법이란 소리
<cartes9> 어휘라면 태그들을 말할지도;;
<cartes9> Because SGML has never been deployed in browsers and many html authoring tools, HTML 5 defines a new serialization called html, which looks a lot like the previous known SGML.
<cartes9> a new serialization called html
<cartes9> 이라네요
<yemharc> 그 문구만 봐도 html을 언어로 취급하고 있죠 :)
<cartes9> 직렬화 라는 용어는 무슨뜻인가요?
<cartes9> 기존의 HTML이 아니고
<cartes9> html을 말하는것 같네요
<yemharc> 음...직렬화라는건 프로그래밍에서 말하는 기법? 혹은 기술 중의 하나인데
<yemharc> 객체가 있고, 그 객체에 속성을 부여하는데
<yemharc> 부여한 속성을 자동으로 저장하고, 해당 객체를 호출할때마다 처음 설정했던 속성을 자동으로 부여하는 과정........
<yemharc> 그러니까 세이브/로드 를 자동으로 하는걸 직렬화 (serialization)이라고 합니다
<cartes9> 아
<cartes9> 그렇군여
<yemharc> 이게 말이 좀 쓸데없이 어려운데
<yemharc> 쉽게 말해서, 붕어빵을 자동으로 굽는 기계가 있는데
<yemharc> 이거 안에다 팥을 넣을지 설탕을 넣을지(?!)를 설정해 놓으면 이후 붕어빵을 구울 때마다 알아서 속에다 선택한 녀석을 집어넣고 굽는......뭐 그런겁니다
<grr> 객체 생성시 초기화 메소드를 자동적으로 호출 /.\
<yemharc> 그리고 객체는 붕어빵 (............)
<grr> 양산형 붕어빵1호
<yemharc> 객체 = 붕어빵은 진리입니다.
<grr> yemharc :: 진리입니다
<yemharc> 그 어떤 책을 봐도 객체==붕어빵
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 아하..
<cartes9> HTML5는 html, XML 두개를 사용한다고 봐야겠어요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그냥 뭉뚱그려 말하면 C와 C++같은 정도로 생각하고 넘어가도 됩니다. 사실 별로 중요한것도 아니고
<yemharc> (비슷한데 틀린녀석들 이란 느낌으로)
<suapapa> 11.04 쓰시는 분 계신가요? 묘니티 or 그놈3
<yemharc> 그놈3입니다
<suapapa> 안정적인가요?
<yemharc> 네
<suapapa> 애로사항 대 폭발일 줄 알았는데 의외네요. 감사합니다. (__)
<yemharc> 대략 2주 전 버전까지는 좀 문제가 있긴 했는데
<yemharc> 그것도 크리티컬은 아니고 자잘한 문제였구요
<yemharc> 저번주에는 대부분 해결되고 지금에 와선 문제가 없군요
<suapapa> 설치 중에 묘니티 or 그놈3를 선택할 수 있나요? 아니면 그놈3 로 설치하려면 뭘 따라 해야 하는 건가요?
<yemharc> 다만 제 넷북만 해당하는 경우인지까진 확실하지 않은데 ATI 카탈리스트 11.4 버전에선 그놈3를 제대로 표현 못하고 화면이 깨졌습니다.
<cartes9> 윈도XP 쓰는 1인 -ㅅ-;;;
<suapapa> 예전처럼 ubuntu-desktop 패키지 설치하면 유니티가 설치될 것 같고..
<yemharc> 저는 오픈소스 드라이버 xorg-video-radeon로 해결했고 카탈리스트 11.5 이후 사용자들에게서는 별 말이 안나오는군요
<suapapa> 고생하시네요
<yemharc> 그놈3는 ppa로 설치하셔야 합니다
<yemharc> 10.10 버전용도 만들어졌다고는 들었는데 확인은 안해봤네요
<suapapa> 유니티는 악명이 높나요? 쓰는걸 못봐서 되려 궁금하네요
<yemharc> 유니티는 2가지 이유로 좀 욕을 먹고 있는거같아요
<yemharc> 첫째는 익숙하지 않은걸 강요하듯 기본탑재한 부분이고
<yemharc> 둘째는 11.04 버전 자체의 꽤나 많았던 버그들과 합쳐져서 더 악명이 높아졌죠
<yemharc> 사실 유니티 자체만 놓고 보면 익숙해지면 쓸만합니다.
<suapapa> 윈도매니져야 별거 없다고 해도 노틸러스를 안 쓴다는게 상상이 안 되네요
<yemharc> 아마 웨이랜드가 잘 돌아가 준다면 유니티가 흥할거같긴 합니다
<cartes9> yemharc: http://cartes9.com/blog/
<cartes9> 조그만 번역글 하나 올렸습닌다
<yemharc> cartes9, 잘 읽었습니다 :)
<cartes9> yemharc 답이 어느정도 된거 같아요
<yemharc> :)
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> jincreator, 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 모두들 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 진님 저대신 발표좀 해줘요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 요즘 눈밑에 다크써클 생기고 죽겠........
<jincreator> 전 PT 제작에만 적어도 한달이 필요한데요. -.-;
<yemharc> 부앜ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 그냥 html로 작성하기로 했어요
<yemharc> 어차피 양식제한은 없고
<jincreator> PT
<jincreator> 없이 발표하신 분도 계시죠.
<yemharc> ㄲㄲㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 유 모 강사님께서 화끈하게 발표하셨죠
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> ^^
<lexlove> cartes9, putty로 접속했어요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 안녕하세요;
<cartes9> ^^
<cartes9> 1일 후에 나타나시면 어떡하세욧! ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 앗;;;;
<lexlove> 저 나이가 들면 밤에는 자야해요~~
<cartes9> 어제 리붓하고 윈도로 오신다고 하시고는
<cartes9> 깜깜무소식 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> >_<
<lexlove> 그랬군요. 나이가 들면 깜박깜박;;; 죄송해요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 퇴근하자는 말에 잊어버리고 걍 가버렸네요 ^^;;;
<lexlove> 여튼 파이썬 공부 열심히 해야겠어요 ^^
<imsu> lexlove, 안녕하세요 ^^
<lexlove> imsu, 안녕하세요
<lexlove> imsu, 저 이번에 직장 그만두고 일을 저질러버렸어요..
<imsu> lexlove, 아 친구분 도와드리기로 결정하셨나요?
<lexlove> 아니요. 제가 학원 차렸어요. 오늘 교육청 실사
<yemharc> imsu, 안녕하세요
<imsu> 오~~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc, 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 멋져요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그런데 일만 저지르고 뒷수습이 안되고 있어서 머리만 엄청 아파요... 유지비용이 없어요 ㅋ
<lexlove> 일단 저지르고 봅니다.
<imsu> lexlove, ㅋㅋ한 일년은 버텨야 할텐데 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> imsu, 맞아요 딱 일년 버텨야해요
<lexlove> 오늘이 시작한지 한달되는 날인데 아직 사업자등록도 못했어요
<imsu> 으흐흐
<imsu> bundo, 안녕하세요 ^^
<bundo> 흐흐으
<lexlove> bundo, 안녕하세요
<imsu> lexlove, 다 그렇죠 머 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> imsu,  안녕하세요 ^^
<lexlove> bundo, 포럼에 글 올릴 수 있게 해주셔서 감사합니다.
<bundo> lexlove,  안녕하세요 ^^
<bundo> 에고 무슨 .. ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그림 떡 올렸습니다 헤헤
<yemharc> 분도님 오셨네요
<bundo> yemharc 하이 ~
<lexlove> bundo, 감사합니다. 멋진 떡이네요~
<bundo> ^^; 헤
<bundo> 참 imsu 내일 상암와
<bundo> 시디 포장 하게 ...
<bundo> 난 일있어서 어디 다녀오는데 앤혼자 싸야할 상황임
<bundo> 12시반 되남 ?
<grr> ni hao
<imsu> bundo, ??
<imsu> 아 씨디요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> grr, 어서와요
<imsu> 몇시까지요?
<bundo> 예쓰
<bundo> 12시반
<imsu> 수요일하면 안되요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아님 오고 싶은데로 와
<bundo> 안됨
<bundo> 시간 안되면 안와도 됨
<imsu> 내일하면 시디만 포장하고 가야하는데 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그럼 나야 조오치 술값굳고 .. 으흐흐
<yemharc> 우어....나도 로또맞고 백수생활 하고싶어요...........
<imsu> 허!!!
<test-kr> bundo: 아 번역빡샘
<grr> 저도 그렇게 로또를 샀는데 안되더라구요
<grr> plan B...
<yemharc> grr, 좀 절실해요 (......)
<yemharc> 눈밑엔 또 다시 다크서클.......
<grr> yemharc :: T_T
<yemharc> 어젠 일요일이지만 3시간 잤을 뿐이고.........
<grr> ㅠㅠ
<IeMacSUer> 헤헤
<cartes9> yemharc님 그러시다가 병걸려요
<cartes9> 잘주무세요 ㅠ
<yemharc> 하하하 이사람 하하하 이제와서 뭘 새삼스레......... (눈물)
<grr> yemharc :: 블랙은 아닌데 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 그러게 말이에요 (........)
<yemharc> 진짜 블랙은 아닌데 (......)
<yemharc> 이 업무과중만 좀 해결되도 (........)
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 사실 이 업무과중을 해결할 방법이 없는건 아니에요
<yemharc> 모든걸 C로 해결하려는 이사님만 설득하면 됩니다
<grr> oops..
<yemharc> 우리 인간적으로 CGI정도는 펄로 짜자구요...어차피 사내용에 딸랑 2명 쓰는건데
<grr> 아 전에 그거..
<grr> 쉽고 편한 java..
<yemharc> grr, 정말 그렇게 생각해요?
<yemharc> 진짜로?
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요 _ _
<yemharc> html 포함 150라인이면 좀 남을거같은 그런거에?
<hanbin973> 1주일동안 동생을 가지고 실험한 결과 살빼는건 운동이고 나발이고 다 필요없고 걍 덜먹으면 된다는 것으로 결론이 났습니다!
<grr> yemharc :: oops...
<yemharc> hanbin973, 안녕하세요
<hanbin973> ㅎㅎ
<grr> yemharc :: 사람마다 다른거 같아요 /.\
<bundo> test-kr 번역이 힘들지 번역이 필요 없는 사람이 번역 하는거 그거 힘든거임 ㅋㅋㅋ
<test-kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그마음 이해 조금 갑니다. 같이 런치패드 번역 물어 본 이로써 느낌이 옴
<test-kr> bundo: olc.oss.kr 영어로 만들어두래요
<bundo> 번역 하려고 한국어 생각하기가 힘들죠 (MK는 번역 필요 없는데 그쵸?)
<bundo> test-kr 우아악
<test-kr> 나 거의 끝냈슴
<test-kr> 95% 끝...
<test-kr> ㅠㅠ
<test-kr> bundo: 해둔거 보실래요?
<test-kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 그건 됬고 내가 좋은거 가르쳐 줄께요
<bundo> 코분투 사무실 가면 야전 침대 있어요
<test-kr> 진짜요
<bundo> 잠자기 까질르기 딱임 으흐흐
<bundo> 제일 앞 책상 밑에 있음
<test-kr> 문ㅇ열어둠?
<bundo> ㅇㅖ쓰
<test-kr> 내방으로 가지구와버릴까?
<bundo> 도난 신고 해야지
<test-kr> =_+)
<bundo> 거기 카메라 많은거 아시남 ?
<test-kr> 무슨 카메라
<bundo> MK 감시 카메라
<bundo> 암튼 인턴쉽 조오타 IRC 와서 떠들고 강분도 한테 마이피플 보내고
<bundo> 참 한가한듯
<bundo> 옥상 청소나 시키지 쩝 ~
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<test-kr> 이 아저씨가
<test-kr> 나 지금까지 일했거든요
<test-kr> 쿼리로 보여줄게요
<bundo> 오 일좀 하누만 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 질문있는데요
<hanbin973> 11.04 가 natty 죠?
<yemharc> 네
<hanbin973> 그런데 제가 소스 컴파일하기전에 export blah blah 를 했어요
<hanbin973> 재부팅한다고 이게 날라가지는 않죠?
<yemharc> 단순히 쉘에다 export한거면 로그아웃하면 사라질걸요
<yemharc> 그대로 유지하려면 .bashrc에 적어두세요
<bundo> 오 굿 답변 yemharc
<yemharc> 넵 감사
<yemharc> 발표때문에 공부 열심히 했습니다 ㅇㅅㅇ7
<bundo> hanbin973 우리 장사 일이년 하나 이제 삼년째임
<bundo> 좀 스스로 학습 한되남 ? 영재 답게..?
<hanbin973> 그렇군요..
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<bundo> 좀 스스로 학습 안되남 ? 영재 답게..?
<hanbin973> 네 ㄷ
<bundo> 재로긴만 해봐도 알수 있음 ㅎ
<yemharc> 분도님. 저희 다음 패키지에 기본폰트 나눔폰트로 갈아치우나요?
<bundo> 한가지 더
<bundo> .bashrc 적용한거 바로 그 쉘에 적용 시키는 법은 ?
<bundo> 즉 재로긴 없이 적용 하는 법 ?
<bundo> .bashrc 적은 환경 설정등 바로 그 쉘에 적용 시키는 법은 ?
<bundo> 이래야 질문이 맞는듯
<yemharc> source .bashrc
<bundo>  yemharc 추친 하는 이유는 우린 너무 적은 반대로 한 거가 없음
<bundo> yemharc  굿 ^^;
<yemharc> 최근에 메일링 받아보니 그걸로 토론이 많이 있더라구요
<yemharc> 전 그쪽으론 까막눈이라 참여는 못하고 일단 눈팅만 하고 있습니다
<bundo> 1년전 무지 뜨겁게 메일링 달군 내용입니다.
<yemharc> 보니까 여러가지로 걸리는게 꽤 있더라구요. xx-lang 파일이 그렇게 복잡한지 처음 알았습니다
<IeMacSUer> 어려워어려워 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> IeMacSUer, 안그래도 이번 발표주제 잘못 잡았나 싶어요 엉엉
<IeMacSUer> 잉?
<bundo> IRC 라 글꼴 변경에  따른 깊이 내 소견을 이야기 하기가 힘드네요 ㅎ
<IeMacSUer> yemharc: 왜요? ㅎㅎ
<IeMacSUer> 전에 말씀하신거 어렵나요? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> IeMacSUer 누구세요 한별이 아빠  아님 드라케 ?
<yemharc> 사용자 관점이라고 예쁘게 포장됐지만 실상은 초보자를 위한 리눅스 기초입니다 | imsu님이에요
<IeMacSUer> bundo: 아시면서 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아 닉 바꾸는 이들이 오픈소스 진영에 제일 사기꾼임  흐흐 ~~
<IeMacSUer> bundo: 전 그래도 제 이름 표시했습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아이피 grep 해야하나유 ?
<IeMacSUer> yemharc: ??
<bundo> 헉 상암동 ?
<IeMacSUer> 누가 상암동이요?
<IeMacSUer> 잉?
<bundo> 에휴 임수군 쩝
<IeMacSUer> ㅋㅋㅋ
<IeMacSUer> 크긐ㄱ
<bundo> 노친네 로그 뒤져 보게 만들지 ?
<IeMacSUer> 로그까지 뒤질 이유가 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 이름 유저인데 ~
<bundo> ~user@122.46.25.70
<yemharc> LPIC랑 CCNA 따서 락플레이스 입사 도전해볼까요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 락플레이스가 외국 계회사 더군요
<IeMacSUer> 진크레이터님은 대회참가 하셨나요?
<bundo> 예쓰
<yemharc> 아, 국내 회사가 아니었군요?
<bundo> 내가 키우는 정예팀임 jincreator
<bundo> 그리고 내가 키우는 찌질이팀은 imsu
<yemharc> 잌ㅋㅋ
<IeMacSUer> bundo: 헤헤 안클래요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그러든지 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 락스페이스 미국 유럽서 호스팅으로 유명해요
<IeMacSUer> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그리고레드헷 벤더고요
<yemharc> 레드햇 벤더인건 전에 페북에서 봤어요
<yemharc> 직원 수준(?)이 이상할 정도로 높다 했더니 그런거였군요
<bundo> 한국은 아마도 지사 형태 같습니다.
<bundo> yemharc 나도 노친네 정보망 있습니다. ( 전화) ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전화로 정보 얻는거죠 ㅎ
<bundo> 락스페이스에서 우분투 서버 관심 많은거 같아요
<bundo> 서버 CD 신청 했어유 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 오오
<bundo> 요즘 서버 회사들이 우분투 서버 요청이 많이 들어 온데요
<yemharc> 이럴떄 UCP를 따고 +_+
<bundo> 으하하 ~~  기분짱임
<yemharc> 그게 폭넓은 유저층이라는게 진짜 엄청난 힘이잖습니까
<bundo> 그쵸 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 특히 KT 가 오픈스택 사용하게 된게 아주 굿입니다.
<hanbin973> 불도저 기사가 부쩍 줄었네. 아 연막만 치지 말고 제대로 된걸 보여줘!
<bundo> 한빈 !!
<yemharc> 오픈스택은 아직 확실하게 감이 안오는 느낌이에요
<bundo> 울 아들 중2 애인 있다 자주 노래방 간다 으흐흐
<bundo> yemharc 우분투에 설치 해보세요 PPA 추가로
<bundo> 저도 그러고 나니 감이 조금 오더라고요
<yemharc> 음... 한번 해 보겠습니다
<bundo> 서버  & 클라 구분이 중요합니다.
<bundo> 서버역활과 클라이언트 기능 구분
<yemharc> 명확하게 나눠놓지 않으면 클라쪽 컴퓨터가 비명을 지를테니까요
<yemharc> 안그래도 조만간 회사 인사이동 하면서 자회사들 사무실 처분하고 본사로 오고 해서
<yemharc> 서버고 뭐고 싹 다 정비를 해야 한다고 하더라구요
<yemharc> 그래서 이참에 뭔가 좀 시도해볼까 하고는 있는데
<bundo> http://www.facebook.com/CUBRID.kr 자자 큐브리드  티셔츠 이벤트 입니다.
<bundo> 좋아요로 한번 댓글로 한번 두번 가능 ^^;
<bundo> 나 큐브리드 티셔츠 2개인데 흐흐
<yemharc> 오홋
<bundo> imsu 역시 발빠르군 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> bundo, 공짜라면 환장하죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> Ponics_OTL // 저 페이스북 친구수락 해주세요 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 최x환입니다 ㅜㅜ
<Ponics_OTL> ?.?
<ndsin> 페이스북 안하시나요?
<Ponics_OTL> 아.. 그렀사옵니까...
<Ponics_OTL> 알겠사옵니다..
<ndsin> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 새벽에 안녕들 하십니까~
<hacking_u> ??
<hacking_u> 한글
<hacking_u> 제대로 안나오네요;
<hacking_u> 아... 폰트때문이었군요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-21
<cartes9> yemharc님 하이요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> jincreator님 안녕하세요
<thickskin> ?????
<hanbin973> ??
<hanbin973> 왜 컴파일하는데 에러가 나지. 검색돌려보니까 아무 예기도 없는데 =.=
<thickskin> sorry
<thickskin> I can`t write Hangle...orz
<hanbin973> ... ibus problem.. I think
<thickskin> how can I fix that?
<hanbin973> hmm...
<hanbin973> first
<hanbin973> try sudo apt-get install ibus-hangul
<hanbin973> sudo apt-get install ibus-hangul
<thickskin> oh...sorry
<thickskin> my IRC client is wondows apply.
<thickskin> well...
<thickskin> my question is very simple.
<thickskin> could you help me that?
<Jinseok> Seony 저녁 드셨나요?
<Seony> 네
<Jinseok> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 아오 cd 오늘 왔으면
<Jinseok> 하는 희망이 있었는데
<Jinseok> 수요일날 온다는 절망이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 그리고 학교 컴에 몰래 우분투를 깔았습니다 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그런건 원래
<hanbin973> USB 에 우분투 깔고 부팅하는거임 ㅇㅇ
<Jinseok> 에이
<Jinseok> 우비를 이용해서 설치를 한다음
<hanbin973> 그건 그렇다 치고..
<Jinseok> 부트로더만 살포시 수정 하면 됨
<hanbin973> 왜 없던 에러가 생긴거지. nsinstall 이 없데
<yemharc> thickskin, http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=17681
<Jinseok> 아오 근데 빨리 설치하려고 apt 정보 받는 쪽에서 그냥 건너 뛰니 터미널에서 apt-get update 하니 안되네요;;;
<Jinseok> 아오 가뜩이나 학교 컴 느려서
<Jinseok> xubuntu 깔려고
<Jinseok> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop 하니
<Jinseok> 안되는 이유는 뭘까요?
<thickskin> ??? ?????
<yemharc> 우분투 패키징에는 주분투가 안들어있어서요
<yemharc> thickskin, http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=17681   read this post
<Jinseok> apt-get update 도 안돼고;; 정말 절망인듯. 다시 설치 해야 겠어요;; 안그래도 펜티엄 4에 램도 1gb 인데
<yemharc> update가 어떻게 안되는데요?
<thickskin> ok
<Jinseok> 그냥 update 치니
<thickskin> thanks
<Jinseok> 안돼요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> 그러니까 에러를 낸다거나 그냥 아무 메세지도 없다거나
<yemharc> imsu, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> thickskin, :)
<Jinseok> thickskin 다시 설치하세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 저도 그냥 한글 날려먹고
<Jinseok> 수동으로 삽질로 나비를 우여곡절 끝에 미친듯이 설치하고
<Jinseok> 한글 깔기에는 너무 시간이 벅차
<Jinseok> 부분적 한글화를 했음 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> apt 업뎃이 에러를 내면 주소가 잘못된거라 접속이 안되던가 인터넷이 안되던가 둘 중 한개고
<yemharc> 에러고 뭐고 없이 혼자 조용히 툭 끝나는거면 아무것도 설정이 안되있어서 source.list가 텅 비어 있는거에요
<Jinseok> 한마디로
<Jinseok> 설정이 안되어 있어서 source.list 가 비워있는 것입니다
<Jinseok> 우비로 마지막 작업중
<Jinseok> 46개 파일 APT 관련 파일을 받길래 이미 설정을 끝냈으니
<Jinseok> 그냥 가볍게 무시하니
<imsu`> 에고 왜이리 자주 끊기니 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Jinseok> 이 모양 이꼴 이네여
<Jinseok> 그리고
<Jinseok> 주분투는
<Jinseok> 우분투에서 가볍게 터미널을 터치해서
<Jinseok> 키보드를 살포시 터치하면서(세게 치면 유니티가 망가짐) sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop 깔면 깔린답니다
<Jinseok> 쿠분투는 sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hanbin973> 왜 없던 에러가 생겨난거지.
<hanbin973> =.=
<Jinseok> 루분투는 sudo apt-get install lubuntu
<hanbin973> nsinsatll 이 없다는데;;
<hanbin973> 분명히 위해 nsinstall 을 컴파일하는 문구가 있는데 말이야
<Jinseok> 아오 컴피즈 네가지를 별의 별짓을 하고 설치법을 명령어로 외웠습니다;;
<hanbin973> 어... ??? optimize flag 를 없애니까 또 된다 =.=
<Jinseok> hanbin973 한번 터미널에서 sudo apt-get remove libre 해보시겠어요?
<Jinseok> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 그럼 당신의
<Jinseok> 우분투가
<Jinseok> 망가집니다 ㅋ
<Jinseok> hanbin973
<Jinseok> hanbin973
<Jinseok> ?
<hanbin973> ???
<hanbin973> 그게 뭔데요
<hanbin973> libre 가
<hanbin973> 리브레 오피스 밖에 없는거 같은데요. libre 로 시작하는건
<Jinseok> libre 를 리무브 시키면
<Jinseok> 그냥 우분투 자체가 날라간다고 보시면 됨
<hanbin973> =.=?
<yemharc> lib이겠죠
<hanbin973> 리브레에 그렇게 많은 의존성이 걸려있나요
<yemharc> hanbin973, 그것보다 쉽고 간단한걸 하고 싶으시면 chmod -R 000 /bin /sbin /usr/bin
<hanbin973> 웬지
<hanbin973> 난 저걸 아는거 같아
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<hanbin973> 모든 명령어가 무용지물 되는거 아닌가요
<yemharc> 그냥 권한 없어서 빌빌
<yemharc> 심심하면 ls에 잠시 적용해보세요
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그런데
<hanbin973> 엉덩국 헬지 버젼 나왔더군요. 진짜 패러디 가능성이 무궁무진한듯
<yemharc> 뭔가 어긋난 시대의 명작이죠
<yemharc> -_-
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그런데 옵빅 cpu 가 무저ㅛ
<hanbin973> 뭐죠
<hanbin973> 음 잘하면 8월이나 9월달에 폰 살 수 있을려나?
<yemharc> 옵빅이면 옵티머스 빅?
<hanbin973> 네
<yemharc> TI omap3630 1ghz
<hanbin973> 부산광역시랑 서울에 LTE 깐다고 했으니까 ... 넥서스 4G 도 그즘에 나오고..
<hanbin973> 오맵3이요??;; =.=
<hanbin973> 그런데 그게 어째서 갤2랑 비슷한 가격에 팔리는거죠
<hanbin973> ( 인터넷 말고 오프라인에서 )
<yemharc> 모르죠 그건
<yemharc> 어차피 통신사-제작사 담합가격이나 마찬가지라
<imsu````> 오늘 분도님 포장 잘하셨나 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 실제 제작-판매 가격은 아무도 몰라요
<yemharc> imsu````, 오늘 상암 안가셨나보네요
<Jinseok> sudo apt-get remove 를 한다면]
<hanbin973> 그런데 u+ 갤스2 의 가격하락은 어디까지일까요?
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> sudo apt-get remove libre 를 하면
<hanbin973> 아무리 lgt 가 구리다고 해도 어떻게 80만원짜리를...
<Jinseok> 리브레 오피스가 아닌
<hanbin973> 30만원대로 만들죠
<Jinseok> lib 가 삭제 됩니다
<imsu> yemharc: 못갔어요 늦잠자서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> Jinseok, 말이 안돼죠
<yemharc> syemharc@metapholize:~$ sudo apt-get remove libre
<yemharc> [sudo] password for yemharc:
<yemharc> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<yemharc> 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다
<yemharc> 상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<yemharc> E: libre 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<Jinseok> 누가 한번 이걸로
<Jinseok> 삭제가 제대로 됬다는
<Jinseok> 루머가
<Jinseok> 포럼내에 있었습니다
<yemharc> 그건 *을 붙일때고
<yemharc> 그나마도 lib*이 아니면 의미도 없어요
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 저걸또 아무렇지도 않게 감행하는 밀님도 참 강심장 =.=
<yemharc> libre*이면 libreoffice 관련 패키지고, 이 녀석은 시스템과 밀접한 관련이 있는 라이브러리 의존성은 없어요
<yemharc> 안될거 아니까요
<hanbin973> z4root 라는 앱 끝내주네요. 루팅을 걍 해주네요 걍. ㄷ
<yemharc> 그거 편하긴 해요
<yemharc> 루팅 되돌리기 기능도 있어서 루팅폰 쓰면서 인터넷 뱅킹도 양립되고
<yemharc> 하지만 저처럼 순정롬 밀어내면 그냥 끝 (...)
<hanbin973> 그런데 편하긴 해요 에서.. 안좋은것도 있나요?
<yemharc> 사람들이 오해하는건데, 루팅 자체는 사실 아무 문제도 없어요
<Jinseok> sudo apt-get remove libre*
<Jinseok> 아고룰 구녕 거뵵개
<Jinseok> 이거를 가볍게
<Jinseok> 뉴르면
<Jinseok> 그냥 망합니다
<yemharc> 다만 어플중에 일종의 악성코드라고 해야하나....... 여튼 진짜 의도적으로 루팅폰을 노리고 만든게 있다고 하면
<hanbin973> 하면?
<yemharc> 얘기가 좀 틀려지긴 하는데, 그거야말로 쓸데없는 걱정이고........
<hanbin973> 그런데...
<Jinseok> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15321
<hanbin973> 질문이 있는데 롬을 통체로 올리는거 말고 커널만 따로 올릴 수 있나요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 다만 무지 귀찮아요
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%EA%B0%95%EB%B6%84%EB%8F%84
<Jinseok> 한번씩들
<Jinseok> 들어 가보세요
<Jinseok> 뭐가 과연 나오는지
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC
<hanbin973> 저에 대한 글도 한때.. 잠깐 동안 있었습니다.
<hanbin973> 토론단계에 머물렀지만은 =.=
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%ED%8E%98%EB%8F%84%EB%9D%BC
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%EB%8D%B0%EB%B9%84%EC%95%88
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%EC%BD%94%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%EA%B7%B8%EB%86%88
<hanbin973> 그런데
<hanbin973> 로즈분투라는 사람..
<hanbin973> 아직도 살아있군요 -.-
<hanbin973> 전 이만..
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%EA%B0%95%EB%B6%84%EB%8F%84
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC
<jincreator> 도서관에서 포트를 다시 열어서 IRC에 들어오기 편해졌네요. 그전에는 테터링하거나 웹IRC로 우회했었는데...
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%ED%8E%98%EB%8F%84%EB%9D%BC
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%EB%8D%B0%EB%B9%84%EC%95%88
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC
<jincreator> ...이런 항목들도 꾸준히 업데이트되는군요.
<Jinseok> 저 30분후 집에서 들어 오겠습니다아
<jincreator> 방금 쩌네요.
<jincreator> 도서관 정전되었다 전기 다시 들어왔는데...
<jincreator> 인터넷이 안되더군요. 그랬더니만 인터넷실 사서가 전화후 하는 말이 웜바이러스가 마비시킨 거라고...
<jincreator> 인터넷은 금방 다시 되고 있고요.
<cartes9> 음??
<jincreator> 그냥 UPS 없는 라우터가 꺼졌다 다시 켜진 게 아닐까 싶어요.
<yemharc> 안되면 웜탓
<jincreator> 뭐라고 따지려다 아무것도 모르는 사서 사이에 껴서 고생시킬 것 같아 그냥 조용히 자리로 돌아왔습니다.
<jincreator> 아, 근데 제 생각도 '생각'이지 확실한 건 아니에요.
<jincreator> 결정적으로...제 시스템은 우분투입니다. :)
<yemharc> 웜때문에 느려지는건 이해해도 웜 떄문에 라우터가 죽는다는건 말이 안되죠
<yemharc> 죽으면 서버가 죽어야 (......) 근데 그쯤되면 또 인터넷 대란일듯
<jincreator> 아니 아예 선을 꽃아도 꽃혔다고 인식이 안되더군요. 최소한 이런 건 웜 바이러스 영역이 아닌데...
<yemharc> 아니 뭐........그런거 이전에 간단히 생각해보면 라우터는 감염될 OS가 없죠
<jincreator> 그런데 옆에 있는 뭘 모르는 사람들은 "헉, 어떻해~ 오늘 집에 갈까?"
<jincreator> OS는 있죠.
<jincreator> 그거 작동법 공부가 시스코 자격증 범위 중 하나고요.
<yemharc> 아뇨아뇨... 감염될 OS요
<jincreator> 허점 있으면 감염될 수도 있지 않을까요? 그러기가 힘들어서 그렇지...
<jincreator> ...하지만 그런 실력의 해커가 이런 동네 작은 도서관을 공격한다는 것 자체가 좀 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 그야 불가능한 이야기는 아니긴 합니다만
<yemharc> .....그런거죠
<cartes9> 천재들의 대화..
<cartes9> 두둥!
<thickskin_> 안녕하세요
<shriekout> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요
<thickskin_> 우분투에 대해서 몇가지 물어볼려고합니다.
<thickskin_> 서버에 네트워크 카드 2개인데 설치했습니다.
<thickskin_> eth0가 dhcp이고
<thickskin_> eth1는 그냥 스테타스가 up만 되게 할려고하는데 아래와 같이 etc/network/interfaces에 아래와 같이 작성하면 되는지요
<thickskin_> auto eth1
<thickskin_> 이상입니다.
<thickskin_> eth0는 아무 문제없이 아이피를 받아오는데
<thickskin_> 이상하게 eth1는 ifconfig로 결과를 봐도 스테타스가 up이 안되어서요
<thickskin_> ifconfig eth1 up을하면 활성화되기는 하는데 os 재부팅을 하면 활성화가 안됩니다.
<thickskin_> 아시는분 계신가요?
<yemharc> iface eth1 inet loopback
<yemharc> 추가해보세요
<thickskin_> loopback을 사용하느가요?
<yemharc> 그러니까 eth1은 딱히 인터넷 연결을 할건 아니지만 up상태로 두고 싶으신거라는거죠?
<thickskin_> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 네 루프백으로 연결하세요
<thickskin_> 조금더 자세히 설명하자면 브릿지를 생성하는 인터페이스 입니다.
<thickskin_> 그런데 원래 auto eth1 한줄만으로는 활성화가 안되나요? 참고로 ubuntu11.04를 사용중입니다.
<yemharc> auto eth1이라는건 eth1 설정을 자동으로 불러오라는거고
<yemharc> iface eth1.... 부분이 자동으로 불러들일 설정입니다
<thickskin_> 즉 자동으로 불러오게만(auto eth1) 하면 안된다는 말씀이시군요...
<yemharc> 불러오려고 해도 빈 종이뿐이니까요
<thickskin_> 어떤식으로 불러올지도 작성을 (iface eth1 inet loopback) 해야 한다는 말씀이신가요?
<yemharc> 네
<thickskin_> 그런데 아이피를 127.0.0.1
<yemharc> 심부름좀 해라! 하고 보내버리면 뭘 사올지 모르는거죠
<thickskin_> 로 불러오게되는데 아이피를 부여하지않고 그냥 활성화만 하게 할수는 없는가요?
<thickskin_> 설명이 참 쉽네요...
<yemharc> 활성화만 이라고 하셔도......결국 네트워크 카드에게 뭔가 지시를 하려면 주소가 필요하잖아요
<thickskin_> 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 아니면 루프백 주소를 바꿔버리세요
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> auto lo
<thickskin_> 즉 os 부팅시 자동으로 활성화를 하고 싶으면 주소를 꼭 지정해야 된다 이거군요.
<yemharc> iface lo inet loopback
<yemharc> auto lo:0
<yemharc> iface lo:0 inet static
<yemharc> address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<yemharc> netmask 255.0.0.0
<thickskin_> 아 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 브릿지 연결은 bridge-util 이란걸로 찾아보시면 쉽게 구성 가능하실거에요
<thickskin_> 아 브릿지를 쉽게 만들었는데
<thickskin_> 브릿지랑 연결된 eth1 인터페이스가 활성화가 되지않아서 말이죠
<thickskin_> 결국 수동으로 ifconfig eth1 up
<yemharc> 설정하신 다음에 sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<yemharc> 그럼 네트워크 관련 설정들 싹 다 새로 읽어들일거에요 (브릿지도)
<thickskin_> 네 알겠습니다.
<thickskin_> 한번 시도해 보도록 하겠습니다.
<thickskin_> 감사합니다.
<yemharc> :)
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요
<Jinseok> 근데 저 지금 게임 중이니
<Jinseok> 눈팅만 할께요
<Jinseok> wasikevin 안녕하세요
<Jinseok> jincreator 뭐하세요
<jincreator> 코딩이요. 게임하시는 줄 알았는데...
<Jinseok> 게임 중입니다
<Jinseok> 겟엠프드 요
<Jinseok> 죽으면 시간이 남아돌으니까
<jincreator> 안해봐서 잘 모르겠네요.
<hacking_u> 조용하군요 ~_~
<hacking_u> jincreator,
<jincreator> ???
<hacking_u> osskr 대회 어쩔거여 ㄷ
<jincreator> 하지, 뭐.
<hacking_u> 아니 어쩔거냐고 ㅋ
<jincreator> 할거라고 ㅋ
<readytoact> 아하하하하하하하하하하하
<hacking_u> readytoact, 뭐죠??
<readytoact> hacking_u: -_-..그냥 웃고 싶었습니다
<readytoact> 살짝 난처한 일이 생겼네요..
<readytoact> 프레지로 발표자료를 만들었는데... -_-;; 포터블로 변환하니까 동영상이 안들어가네요
<hacking_u> 프레지는 뭐죠;
<hacking_u> 웹 프리젠테이션 도구군요
<jincreator> 자, 이제 오피스로 다시 만들면 됩니다.
<hacking_u> readytoact, 동영상이 안 돌아가는 원인이 뭘까요?
<readytoact> 웹상에서는 되는데
<readytoact> 포터블로 받아서 돌리면 안되는군요
<readytoact> 아마 저작권등으 문제로 다운로드가 안되도록 해놓은 모양이에요..
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 강의실에 인터넷이 되야지만 가능하겠다는 생각이... 되겠죠 뭐
<hacking_u> 플래쉬 기반같은데 AIR기반으로 네이티브로 돌아가는 버전 만들어지면 좋겠군요.
<readytoact> ~(-_-~) (~-_-)~
<hacking_u> 덩실덩실
<hacking_u> 흐물흐물
<okchuri> 안녕하세요..
<readytoact> 왔다가셨네
#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-22
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<hacking_u> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> hacking_u님 hanIRC 우분투채널에서 뭔가 하셧던데
<cartes9> 잘되가시나여?
<cartes9> 아 하드 교체 하셨다구하셨군여
<hacking_u> 네
<hacking_u> 거의 마무리 되었습니다
<hacking_u> 본격 우분투 위주의 컴퓨팅을 위해
<hacking_u> 우분투에 전체 용량 약 470GiB중에서 260GiB를 할당했습니다
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<hacking_u> 안녕...(하세요 생략)
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 응, 안녕...(갖다버린 존칭)
<hacking_u> jincreator, 사실 정말 존칭을 유지하는건 우리 사이에선 거의 불가능 -_-...
<yemharc> mplayer -vo caca moviename
<cartes9> gjf
<cartes9> 헐
<cartes9> 저는 시스템 하드가 총 60기가 랍니다;;
<cartes9> 이정도로 충분할까여
<jincreator> 저는 우분투 파티션이 15GB랍니다.
<cartes9> 전 5기가정도
<hacking_u> 저는 / (root)에 50GB
<cartes9> 윈도XP는 40기가
<jincreator> 응? 5GB면 우분투'만' 들어가고 끝 아닌가요?
<hacking_u> 글구 /home 에 200GB
<hacking_u> swap 8GB...
<hacking_u> jincreator, 3GB도 안 먹지 않나 처음 설치하면
<hacking_u> 부트파티션 1GB...
<hacking_u> 총 259GB로군요
<cartes9> 45GB - XP, 7.83 - Linux, Local_Psnal - 3.13GB
<hacking_u> Ubuntu 259GB / Windows 120GB / MacOS(예정) 80 GB
<yemharc> 파티션 나누기따위 다 부질없습니다...... 백업은 그저 별도의 하드웨어를.........
<cartes9> 최소용량 SSD 좋네요 빠르고 깔끔하고
<hacking_u> 64GB SSD군요
<hacking_u> 데이터는 다 외장에?
<cartes9> 네
<cartes9> 아 SATA2 1TB
<cartes9> HDD
<cartes9> WD Green
<cartes9> 이에요
<hacking_u> 아 데스크탑이시지ㅛ
<hacking_u> 죠
<cartes9> 네
<cartes9> 데탑써요
<hacking_u> ....노트북에 찌들(?)어서 데스크탑을 고려하지 않는 기현상이 일어나는 흑객이었습니다
<cartes9> 아...
<hacking_u> HDD 슬롯따위 하나밖에....
<cartes9> 몇인치 노트북쓰세요?
<cartes9> 저는 13인치 노트북인지라, 불편하더라구요
<hacking_u> 12인치 4:3 비율 사이즈
<hacking_u> Thinkpad X61입니다<
<hacking_u> 13인치라면 맥북인가요
<jincreator> 노트북은 작은 게 좋습니다. 15.4인치인데 허리가 휠 지경이에요.
<bundo> 4.3 인치 사용 중
<bundo> 넥북은 10인치
<bundo> 데탑은 24인치
<bundo> TV는 42인치
<bundo> 내눈은 360인치
<yemharc> 눈 너무 커요 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> 4.3인치는 뭐죠
<bundo> 95년 11월인가 ... 15인치 삼순 싱크 마스터 47만원 주고  샀슴
<bundo> 4.3 은 핸폰
<jincreator> 갤스2겠지, 뭐.
<hacking_u> 아...
<yemharc> www.handlewithlinux.com/smallest-linux-pc
<hacking_u> 저는 3.7" 하고 12" 쓰는군요
<bundo> 팀 이름 정했나요 ? ㅎ
<yemharc> 아직이요. 이번 세미나때 의논좀 하려구요
<yemharc> 지금은 아이디어 교환만 하고 있습니다
<bundo> 아니 대학팀 말한거임
<yemharc> 아 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 일반인은 신경안씀
<yemharc> 일반팀은 관심 밖이군요
<jincreator> 팀 이름 "분도님눈은삼백육십인치"
<yemharc> 다 컸으니 알아서 하겠심다 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> ...아직 안정했습니다.
<bundo> 췻 ~ 그거 후짐
<hacking_u> ...
<hacking_u> creacker
<hacking_u> 라든가
<hacking_u> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> www.maninthedark.com/
<hacking_u> 크리에이커
<yemharc> 우으 소름돋아.........
<jincreator> 이것보다 토끼가 더 좋은데...마우스 포인터를 잡히면 놓지 않습니다.
<hacking_u> .... 증식...
<yemharc> 토끼는 의외로 근성이 부족........
<jincreator> 어라? 갑자기 소멸하네.
<hacking_u> 저는 그냥 껐...
<bundo> 17일까지 신청이다 보니 아직 신청한 사람(팀)이 너무 없데요
<bundo> 대회 관계자들 너무 고민 하는중 이더라고요
<jincreator> 막판에 신청하는 팀(사람)이 많을 것 같네요.
<bundo> 작년에 아마 대충 35~40팀 이었나?
<bundo> 아 그거아세요
<bundo> 제가 가장인기 있는 멘토 된거 ?
<bundo> 작년 대회에서 최우수 멘토 됬어요
<bundo> "이성 사귀는 법 " 강의 해줌 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> (...)
<bundo> 올해는 "동성 사귀는 법" 할까 음 ~
<hacking_u> (........................................)
<jincreator> 가장 빨리 축출된 멘토 되실겁니다.
<bundo> 멘토 10명이 내가 추천한 사람들인데 ?
<bundo> 올해는 사실 참가 하고 싶지 않군요 ..쩝
<bundo> 솔찍한 심정입니다.
<jincreator> 그럼 일반분야로 참가를...프로그램 명 "코분투"
<jincreator> ...왜요?
<hacking_u> 왜요
<bundo> 저는한번 해본거는 다음번은 흥미가 없습니더 ..흐
<hacking_u> (... 코분투는 여러번..)
<bundo> 그래서 발로 만들잖아요 = 코분투
<bundo> 아 시험들 끊났나요 ?
<hacking_u_> 네
<bundo> <== 대학 전학년 장학금 받고 다녔습니다. (참고하십시오)
<jincreator> 저도 끝났습니다.
<hacking_u_> 저희 아버지랑 똑같으신...
<bundo> 염장질 하면 안되는데 흐
<jincreator> 우분투 하느라 공부할 시간이 없었어요(...)
<jincreator> ...사실과 무관한 핑계...
<bundo> 헉 우분투 장학금 만들어야 겠습니다.
<bundo> jincreator 가 잘 되서 나중 우분투 장학금 재단 만들어 보세요
<hacking_u_> 진짜되면 좋을듯
<bundo> 둘다 3학년 되면들 지경부 마에스크로 제도 신청하세요
<bundo> 둘다 3학년 되면들 지경부 마에스트로 제도 신청하세요
<bundo> 충분히 학비 되고 남 을  것입니다.
<bundo> http://www.swmaestro.kr/jsp/intro/
<jincreator> 올해 했었는데 면접에서 떨어졌습니다.
<jincreator> 그런데 면접관이 분도님을 아시던데요?
<hacking_u_> 헐?
<cartes9> 헐퀴?
<bundo> 전 멘토 하라길래... 대신 멘토 추천 좀 했습니다.
<bundo> 조기 뽀빠이님 2기 멘토심
<jincreator> 응? 그래요?
<bundo> 내가 추천 했어유 왜 안되유 ?
<jincreator> 아니, 몰랐거든요.
<bundo> 그냥 진규를 멘토로추천할껄
<bundo> 쩝 ~~ ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> ...저 따위가 어찌 감히...
<hacking_u> ...근데 sw 마에스트로를 저는 왜 몰랐을까요...
<bundo> hacking_u 그래서 IRC  등을 통해 서로 정보를 주고 받아야 함
<jincreator> 아무튼 그래서 열심히 공부(삽질,,,)중입니다.
<bundo> jincreator 왜 떨어진지 알아 줄까요 ?
<jincreator> 아뇨, 다 알려줬습니다. 제가 실력이 부족했거든요.
<hacking_u> 프로그램이 없어서
<jincreator> 뭐, 개발경력이 없는 것도 있기는 하지...
<hacking_u> 프로그램 만들어서 들고오라고 되어 있군요
<bundo> 원래 학부 3학년부터 가능한거라고 알고 있는데 ?
<hacking_u>  지원자가 개발한 SW 시연 및 발표를 통해 보유역량 평가 라고...
<jincreator> 고등학생도 가능합니다.
<bundo> 아 2기는 그렇군요
<jincreator> 개발 경력은 "없음" 선택란이 있어서 그걸로 했는데...서류는 통과했어.
<hacking_u> 고등학생~대학원
<jincreator> 1기도 그래요.
<jincreator> 아무튼 면접 두번 보는데 두번째 면접에서 면접관분들이 친절하게 대해주셨어요.
<bundo> 근데 마에스트로 라는거를 저런 과정으로 가능할까 보나요 ?
<hacking_u_> 쩝 그거 지난번에 전국 창의대전 출전했더니 이미 마에스트로인 사람 있던데
<jincreator> 솔직히 국민 세금만 날리는 행위입니다.
<jincreator> 스티브 잡스가 iOS 코딩하나요? 빌 게이츠가 윈도 코딩하나요?
<jincreator> 설령 하더라도 사람의 한계가 있기 때문에 일부분밖에 안됩니다.
<hacking_u_> 글쎄 그 사람들이 그렇다고 해서!
<jincreator> 그런게 이 프로젝트는 훌륭한 "개발자"를 교육해서 양성하겠다는 거잖아요.
<hacking_u_> 프로그램 기획도 할 줄 아는 사람
<jincreator> 기업 경영이나 창업, 세상을 읽는 능력은 양성하지 않고 개발 기술만 있으면...
<hacking_u_> 코더는 아니잖아 최소한
<jincreator> ...여기에 법적 개선이나 도와주는 장치도 없으면...
<hacking_u_> ...그래 그래서 저거 없어지기라도 바라는게요
<jincreator> ...그냥 대기업에 포트폴리오로 마에스트로 과정 제출하고 들어가거나 외국 나가겠죠, 뭐...
<hacking_u_> 외국나간다에 한표
<cartes9> 외국 나갈려면 어떻게 해야하나요?
<cartes9> 저같은경우는 h1-b sponser해줄수잇는 컴퍼니
<hacking_u_> ... 왜그러세요 아마추어처럼
<cartes9> 찾아보고있는데
<bundo> 요즘 제가 느끼는게 프로그램은 프로그래머가 만드는게 아니라고 봐요
<jincreator> 마에스트로 프로젝트 분야에 게임이 있는데...우리나라는 개등위가 있는데...어쩌라는 걸까요?
<bundo> 사장 또는 사용자가 만들죠 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 일단 실력을 키우는게 우선이겠지만;;aa
<bundo> 둘다 사씨임
<hacking_u_> 사마천
<bundo> 왜 그리 말하냐면요
<bundo> 사장 요구 따라 만드는거고
<bundo> 사용자 요구 따라 만들어 지는게 프로그램이라고 봅니다.
<hacking_u_> 그렇죠 뭐
<hacking_u_> 오픈소스 쪽은 사용자하고 개발자가 부분적으로 일치하지만 뭐...
<popeye92> bundo: 멘토이긴 한데 회사일이 바빠서 잘 할 수 있으려나 모르겠네요
<bundo> popeye92 ^^;
<bundo> 그래도 좀 참여 해봐주세요~
<jincreator> 뽀빠이님은 어느 분야의 멘토이신가요?
<popeye92> jincreator: 보안 입니다.
<popeye92> 무슨 프로젝트 계획서도 만들어오라 하고...살짝 귀찮을라 하네요 :)
<popeye92> 그냥 대학생분들 도와드리는 멘토링 정도인 줄 알았거든요.
<hacking_u_> 보안 분야시라면 전반적인 컴퓨터 분야의 기술적인 멘토링이 가능하시겠군요
<bundo> 뽀빠이님은 BSD 빠라서 해도 되고 안해도 개인 맘이죠 ! ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> hacking_u_: 내공이 부족하지만 그냥 아저씨의 잔소리 정도는 하려고 하고 있습니다.
<jincreator> 설마 멘토링도 B(밥)PL
<jincreator> ?
<popeye92> jincreator: :)
<bundo> jincreator , hacking_u_  토요일에 1시까지 와요
<jincreator> 상암동이지요? 가능할 것 같네요.
<bundo> 상암서 하면 내가 준비 해야 하는데 흑흑
<bundo> CD 옮기고 ...
<bundo> 컵 배치하고 ...
<hacking_u_> ... ㅋ
<jincreator> 열 번만 넘어지면 코 닿을 곳이잖아요.
<bundo> 음료수 ~~  미리 마시고
<bundo> 그리고 하는거죠
<bundo> 난 우리집서 상암 가는 새길을 알게 됬습니다.
<bundo> 인천 서구 검안역서  공항철도
<cartes9> 아.. 대학생들이 부럽네요
<bundo> 검안역까지 낫시간엔 굿입니다.
<jincreator> 대학생이 왜요?
<cartes9> 그냥 대학교 재학생 신분일때,
<hacking_u_> 대학생이 왜요(2)
<cartes9> 기회가 많으니까요
<hacking_u_> 아...
<bundo> 기회는 백수가 최고입니다. 머든 될수 있죠
<jincreator> 학점 관리 때문에 오히려 더 적을수도 있지요. 근데 전 이미 날렸...T.T
<cartes9> 아 제가 말하려는게 그거였어요
<cartes9> 대학생이었을때
<cartes9> 과제폭풍때문에
<cartes9> 잠 못잔적도 많아서;;
<bundo> 아 마져 ~~ 코분투 사무실에 서버 띁어서 기브엔 테이크에 나누어 줘야징
<cartes9> 제발 학교 때려치고 내가 하고싶은공부
<yemharc> 오오 서버
<cartes9> 하고싶다
<bundo> hacking_u_  1시까지 와서  드라이버로 나사좀 돌려요
<bundo> 64비트 인텔 랜카드 3개 & 스카시 하드 두개
<bundo> 스카시 하드는 전에 한별이 아빠 필요하다고하던데 yemharc
<jincreator> 랜카드도 64bit가 있어요?
<bundo> jincreator  네...  PCI 64비트
<jincreator> 아, 그 64bit군요.
<bundo> 일반 PCI 32비트에 끼워면 32비트 동작합니다.
<bundo> 길이가 길죠 64비트 PCI 는
<yemharc> bundo, 큐브릭님 이번 모임에 올지 않올지 모르겠어요
<jincreator> 아, 지난번 베푸신 그분...
<yemharc> 일단 어제 말은 했는데.....
<bundo> yemharc 스카시 하드 준다고 오라고 카톡 등으로 연락해봐요
<yemharc> 금요일까진 계속 권해보려구요
<bundo> 옿케이
<bundo> 오
<hacking_u_> 스카비 하드...
<hacking_u_> 시
<jincreator> 스카시는 주스로 만족하겠어.
<hacking_u> .... 포기...
<hacking_u> irc를 폰으로 하는건 역시 고역입니다
<yemharc> 아....근데 참 강의용 ppt가 조잡합니다 (......)
<jincreator> 그래도 완성은 하셨을 거 아니에요.
<yemharc> 대부분 말로 때울 계획인지라.......
<bundo> yemharc 나요 PPT 3장으로 2시간 떠든거 아시나요 ?
<yemharc> 오, 그렇게 진행해도 상관없나요?
<bundo> 1장 ~ 겉장
<bundo> 2장 내용
<bundo> 3장 감사합니다.
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> PPT 없이 떠드신 분도 계시잖아요.
<hacking_u> (...)
<yemharc> 사실 저도 앞뒤 빼고나면 4장정도밖에 안돼요
<hacking_u> 저는 0장밖에...
<yemharc> 그나마도 주제만 달랑 적혀있고........ ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> 그나마 주제도 안적혀....
<bundo> 어 그러고 보니 나도 이번 발표네요 허걱~~
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 오늘 내일 놀고 ~~
<bundo> 토요일 가면서 만들어야징 ~
<bundo> 헤헤
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 근데 분도님은 이번 강의가 uck인가요?
<bundo> 이번에 내 발표 들으려고 전교조 IT 국장님도 오십니다
<bundo> 쩝 ~
<hacking_u_> 전교조...
<bundo> jincreator 지영님(여성) 오시면 갤투 활용법으로  하려고요
<bundo> 다음에서 보셨죠 ?
<bundo> 김지영 지엔선 출판사 이사
<bundo> 같은 갤투 유저거든요
<hacking_u_> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 전교조 국장님도 오시는데...
<bundo> 근데 이번에 못온다고 해서 그냥 배포판을 어찌 만드는지 이야기 해보려고요
<bundo> 아 여자분 오면 발표 바꾸어 주는데 흐흐
<bundo> 전교조는 우분투 관심이 많습니다.
<hacking_u_> 왜요
<bundo> 학교 에 적용하려고 많이노력중입니다.
<hacking_u_> 아... 그건 좋네요
<bundo> USB 로 교육에최적화된 우분투 만들어 보급하겠다고 합니다.
<bundo> 라이브에서 필요 어플들 많이 설치된 우분투
<bundo> 그리고 그래픽 잡아 주는 스크립 등등
<hacking_u_> 흠... 케듀분투?
<hacking_u_> kedubuntu
<bundo> 좌분투 ? ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u_> 좌분투 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 좌파 전용 분투
<jincreator> edubuntu는 써보지는 않았지만 너무 어린아이들에게 맞춰진 것 같던데...
<bundo> 번역도 미미해요
<bundo> 교육용 어플 번역 거의 안한거죠
<hacking_u_> ..
<bundo> 당연한건 그동안 한국  사용자가 없으니 누가 번역 하겠어요!
<bundo> 참 jincreator 신청자중에 진규만 시디 배송 안했습니다.
<jincreator> 그래서 사람이 상암동으로 배송됩니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 코분투 5번 배송 해보고
<hacking_u_> 저는 신청자는 아닌데...
<bundo> 이번에 우분투 배송은 처음인데...
<hacking_u_> 가서 좀 받으면...
<bundo> 와 가내수공업도 늘데요
<bundo> 시간이 줄어듬
<bundo> hacking_u_  cd 배송 리더 시켜 줄까 ?
<bundo> 혜택이 2가지 있어요
<bundo> 1. cd@ubuntu.or.kr 이메일 가능
<bundo> 2. BPL 가능
<hacking_u> 아낰ㅋ
<hacking_u_> 참고로 hacking_u는 노트북 hacking_u_는 폰입니다
<hacking_u_> 근데 제가 지금
<hacking_u_> 넥원 내장 앱들 업데이트 등쌀에 용량이 달려서
<hacking_u_> apk를 신버전 앱으로 직접 교체하려는데 괜찮을까요
<bundo> 전 16기가중에  700메가 사용중인데 ...
<bundo> 외장 메모리 필요 없음
<hacking_u> 아 저는 내장 외장 별도.
<hacking_u> 내장은 200MB정도밖에
<bundo> 암튼 기본 16기가인데 700메가 사용중입니다.
<hacking_u> 외장 16기가입니다 저도
<hacking_u> 앱만 저도 거의 500MB 외장에;
<hacking_u> 근데 내장 기본앱을 업뎃하면
<hacking_u> 롬에 있는거는 그대로 냅두고 추가로 설치되어서 용량이 -_-
<bundo> 난 어플 필요하면 설치해 사용하고  지웁니다
<bundo> 필요한건 구글 주소록 뿐 이더군요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> B(밥) Public License가 BPL이에요
<cartes9> ?
<jincreator> 네. 대가로 밥을 사주는것입니다.
<bundo> BPL  밥 먹구 프리 하게 레알 하는거~
<jincreator> 참, Apache 라이브러리를 가져다 수정 후 LGPL로 공개하는 건 문제 없는거죠/
<jincreator>  /->?
<bundo> 난 그런거는 내가 그런 상황 처해야 고민해봅니다.
<jincreator> (...)
<hacking_u> ...
<hacking_u> 구글링하세요
<hacking_u> 랄까
<jincreator> 아니, 혹시 몰라서...OSS에서 이거 자문해주는 서비스가 있었던 것 같기도 한데...
<bundo> jincreator  저작권 위원회도 그거 해주니깐 거기 이용해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아, OLIS였다! 이전에 4차 오픈소스 모임에서 여기 근무하시는 분이 제 옆자리에 앉으셨었거든요. 근데 까먹어서...아무튼 코드아이는 좀 복잡하네요. 가입도 해야 하고...
<jincreator> 아파치는 이름, 상표, 상호에 대한 사용제한이 있었군요.
<jincreator> 아무튼 알려주셔서 감사합니다.
<hacking_u> 쩝...
<hacking_u> 갑자기 급조용;;
<cartes9> 저기 근데 울프데일 셀러론,램2G에
<cartes9> 40기가 SSD 다는게 좋을까요?
<cartes9> 아니면 그돈으로
<cartes9> 펜티엄 울프데일, 램4G 에다 그냥그저그런 하드디스크다는것이 좋을까요?
<hacking_u> 두번째요
<hacking_u> 셀러로하고 펜티엄은 너무 차이가 크잖....
<hacking_u> 혹시 셀러론 E3300
<hacking_u> ...
<cartes9> E3400
<hacking_u> ... 코어 2 듀오보단 낫다는데... 그래도 펜티엄보다 딸리다네요;
<hacking_u> 구형 코어 2 듀오보다요...
<cartes9> 콘로 코어 2 듀오보다 빠르다면 짱이군요
<cartes9> 울프데일 셀러론도 그렇게 좋았었나;
<hacking_u> 울프데일 셀러론요
<hacking_u> 몰라요 저는 검색빨<
<hacking_u> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=skyduk&logNo=124591771
<hacking_u> 제목이 성능이 좋아서 주목받지 못한 인텔 셀러론(Celeron) E3400
<hacking_u> [출처] 성능이 좋아서 주목받지 못한 인텔 셀러론(Celeron) E3400|작성자 송지환
<hacking_u> 이군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> E5700도 얼마 안 하는 것 같은데...
<hacking_u> 판매 안하나요 이제
<cartes9> 아 궁금한게 있는데
<cartes9> 디스크 I/O 병목현상을 최소한으로 줄여주면
<cartes9> (by using SSD)
<cartes9> CPU, RAM, MB가 저가형 이더라도 어느정도까지 쌩쌩돌아갈까요..
<jincreator> 밥먹으러 갑니다. -.-;
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> imsu, http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/webmonkeys/book/c_guide/
<imsu> ??
<imsu> yemharc: 하이요 ㅎ
<imsu> yemharc: 갑자기 레퍼런스 북은?? 왜요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그냥 돌아다니다 찾아서요 ㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 전 공부하라고 하신 줄 알고 당황했어요~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저런걸 착실히 모아(?)두면 책값을 아낄수 있습니다
<imsu> 큭큭 코딩은;; 어려워 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 책은 이미 사놨을 뿐이고;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 책이 어딨는지 모르고;;
<yemharc> 이게 IT쪽 사람들의 안좋은 버릇인데
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 뭔가 하려고 할 떄엔 정말 미친듯이 정보를 모아요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그게 책이던 뭐던간에
<yemharc> 근데 모으고 끝
<yemharc> 좋아! 정보를 모두 모았다!........하고 끝 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 되려 모으는 도중에 배우는게 더 많고
<yemharc> 모으고 나선 안봄요
<cartes9> 저도 그러는거 같아요
<imsu> 그래도 책을 사놓으면 언젠가 필요할 땐 보게 되던데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> LPIC lv3까지 획득하고 락플레이스 지원해볼까 (.......머엉)
<imsu> 화이팅
<imsu> !!
<yemharc> 놀면서 돋을 받는 곳이라니 멋지잖아요
<cartes9> 아하
<cartes9> 리눅스공부라면 밀님께는 노는거니까요^^
<cartes9> 그말씀이시죠?
<yemharc> 네 :)
<cartes9> 흠흠
<yemharc> 사실 놀줄 모르는 인간인지라
<cartes9> 저는 책이 많은 페도라
<yemharc> 논다고 하면 기껏해야 피방가서 게임 좀 하는게 전부에요
<cartes9> 공부할려구요
<cartes9> 전 그냥 집에서 해요
<yemharc> 어차피 뭘 하던 하나로 통합니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 리눅스 계열은 세부적인 부분이 좀 틀린거지 기반은 똑같고 사용하는 프로그램이 조금 틀린거니까요 (apt와 yum같은)
<cartes9> 아.. 네에..
<yemharc> 레드햇 계열만 배웠어도 잠깐 건드려보면 데비안 계열도 다 알게되요
<cartes9> 리눅스 재밌어요^^
<cartes9> 이것저것 만지는 재미
<yemharc> 근데 이게 참...
<yemharc> 공부하는 사람은 재밌는데
<yemharc> 사용하는 사람 입장에선 이거만큼 또 xx삐리리한것도 많지 않죠
<cartes9> xx삐리?
<cartes9> 고삐리?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 사용하기 빡친다구요
<cartes9> 네 저 그래서 안써요;;
<cartes9> 폰트설정 부터 배운담에 쓰게요;
<yemharc> 이제 보통 제일 힘들어하는 부분이
<yemharc> [똑같이 해도 남들 다 되는데 난 안되더라]
<cartes9> 전 그럴때는 별로 없었던것 같아요
<cartes9> 보통 똑같이 하기보다 자기구성상황에 맞게 잘 고쳐서해야해서 그런가요..
<yemharc> 전 옛날에 좀 많이 겪었었죠
<cartes9> 저도 와우리눅스 7.1 책은
<cartes9> 힘들더라구요
<yemharc> 그게 어느정도 익숙해진 사람은 자기 상황을 알고 고쳐서 써먹을수 있는데
<yemharc> 말 그대로 처음 접한 사람들한테는 [대체 이거 왜 안되는겨!]가 되버려서 문제인거죠 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 옘님은 리눅스 언제 입문하셨어요?
<cartes9> ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 그렇군여 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 전 2001년도 닷컴붐때
<cartes9> 한컴리눅스, 와우리눅스 있었었져.. 그전엔 알짜리눅스 6.2
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 한컴 와우 미지
<cartes9> 그때 처음시작했어요
<yemharc> 요 세개가 00년즈음에 제일 유명했죠
<imsu> 머가 이렇게 또 어려워 내용이 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ?
<imsu> 와우 리눅스는 또 뭔가요 큭큭;;
<yemharc> 음......
<darkmeow_home> 오 ㅋㅋ 전설의 와우리눅스 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 요즘 드라케님 안오시네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 90년대 후반~03년즈음까지 국산 리눅스의 세 기둥 중 하나였습니다
<darkmeow_home> Yam???????????
<darkmeow_home> 안녕 리눅스가 빠지면 안되죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 근데 안녕리눅스는 유저층이 좀......
<darkmeow_home> 한컴(->미지) 안녕 그리고 (anything)
<darkmeow_home> 안녕리눅스는
<imsu> 어렷을때 컴퓨터 책을 구경한거라곤 탤런트 강남길이 쓴 컴퓨터 책이 전부;;; ㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 지금도 관리되고 있는 배포판이니까요
<darkmeow_home> 마이너라고 하긴 뭐하지만
<darkmeow_home> 아직도 서버 구축할땐 문제 없는 배포판.
<darkmeow_home>  =3
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 뭐, 인지도의 차이죠
<yemharc> 뭣보다 제가 한컴 미지 이 두 배포판을 높게 치는건
<yemharc> 그 당시에 데스크탑 리눅스에 도전했다는거죠
<yemharc> ....허나 점수가 높은건 도전정신만 (........)
<darkmeow_home> 미지 리눅스가 ... 지금 .. 인텔로 흡수된 미지리서치에서 만들었는데
<yemharc> 네 그 미지리눅스입니다
<yemharc> 미지리서치 그래도 기술력이 좋아서 비싸게 팔렸죠
<Terras> 음, 접속하는데 밴이 뜨네요.. .ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> Seony, Terras_earth 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<darkmeow_hom_> 2.6.39 커널 너무 불안하네 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 음... 전 별 문제 없던;;
<yemharc> 아......문제 하나 있었군요. broadcom (.....)
<yemharc> http://i.imgur.com/H7JWO.gif
<darkmeow_hom_> 쥐라인도 아니고 K-Line은 뭐지 ㄷㄷ
<imsu> yemharc: 밀님 질문 하나 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ?
<imsu> 문자열은 잘 다루지 않아서요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 함수 그래프 인데요
<imsu> y = ax + b
<imsu> y = sin(x)
<imsu> 이런식으로 문자를 입력 받을 때 이것을 해석하는 기법(?) 이랄까??
<imsu> 그냥 막 코딩하나요? ㅋㅋ 아닐거 같은데 ;;
<yemharc> 해석하는 기법요?;;
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 그러니까......코딩스타일?
<yemharc> 어떤걸 말하시는지 감이 안와요 ㅇㅅㅇ;;;
<imsu> 네 사인이면 사인그래프다 일이차 방정식은 뭐 그런거다
<yemharc> 아....그런걸 어떻게 함수 이름을 정하는지?
<imsu> 이렇게 알아야 함수 그래프할 때 이게 이거구나 하고 판단하지 않을까요?
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 음...사실 그 부분은 코딩 스타일 이전의 문제가 되는데요......
<imsu> 그냥 스트링 쭉 받아서 하나씩 보나요?
<yemharc> 보통 프로젝트를 하게 되면 프로젝트 페이퍼 작성을 하는데
<yemharc> 그 단계에서 이미 함수 이름등을 다 정하고 코딩을 시작합니다
<yemharc> 함수 이름도 프로젝트 규모에 따라 틀려지는데
<imsu> 그게 아니구;;;;;;;;;
<imsu> 함수 이름이 아니라
<imsu> 예를 들어 입력이 y = sin(x) 이렇게 들어오면 아 이게 사인 그래프 관련 입력이구나 하고
<yemharc> 네
<imsu> 알고나서 함수를 호출하잖아요?
<yemharc> 네
<imsu> 그 문자열 해석하는 기법을 여쭤본거에요
<imsu> 문자열은 안해봐서 ;;
<yemharc> 아니 잠깐만요;;
<imsu> 캐이스별로 다 정의해놓고 샤샤샥 해야하나 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그건 문자열 이전에 컴파일러(혹은 인터프리터)가 어떻게 그걸 알아먹냐 하는건가요;;
<imsu> 음.. 아니요
<Seony> imsu: 걍 대충 해 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 지금 질문을 제대로 이해를 못하고 있어요;;
<imsu> 제가 질문을 확실히 못하는듯;;
<yemharc> 그러니까 sin(x)면 sin을 보고 이게 어찌 사인그래프인지 아느냐인데
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하십니까? ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 여기서 이게 사인그래프인지 어찌 아는가 하는 주체가 사람입니까 컴퓨터입니까
<imsu> 컴퓨터요
<yemharc> 그럼 컴파일러에 관한 이야기가 되겠네요
<imsu> 간단하게 옥타브나 이런데서 sin x 치면
<imsu> 이게 사인인지 알고 알아서 해주잖아요
<yemharc> 네
<imsu> 그 방법이요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 무식하게 짜면 case 별로 문자열 해석해서 다 집어 넣으면 될거 같기도 한데;
<imsu> 다른 기법이 있는지요?
<yemharc> 이분이 또 무시무시한걸 물어보시는군요;;
<yemharc> 음....그 기법(?)을 어휘분석 혹은 구문분석........영어로는 parser(파서)라고 하는데요
<yemharc> 사실 컴파일러 뿐 아니라 대부분의 콘솔 프로그램들이 사용하고 있구요
<yemharc> 아;; 이거 얘기 복잡해질듯;;
<imsu> 괜찮음 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 받아들이는게 적은 프로그램이라면 case같은걸로 짜도 상관은 없습니다
<imsu> 수학 식이 적을까요? ㅎㅎ
<darkmeow_hom_> 흠 ...
<darkmeow_hom_> 오토마타 말씀하시는듯
<yemharc> 이제.....거기서 보통 정규표현싞이 필요해지고요
<yemharc> darkmeow_hom_, 넵 그렇습니다
<yemharc> 여튼 이 주제는 상당히 빡빡한 문제입니다
<darkmeow_hom_> 문자열을 해석하기전부터 중요한건
<yemharc> 사실 제 설명을 들으시는것보단 구글링에서 나오는 PDF파일을 하나 읽으시는게 더 좋을거에요
<imsu> 링크좀 히히
<imsu> darkmeow_hom_: 넹
<darkmeow_hom_> 문자 하나가 value냐 identifier냐 delimiter냐 operator냐 구분하는게 중요
<imsu> 아 영어 시러 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<darkmeow_hom_> 그게 Yam 옹 말씀하시는거의 가장 기초
<darkmeow_hom_> Yam = 고구마 (응?)
<darkmeow_hom_> 얨.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> http://www.google.co.kr/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCkQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fcespc1.kumoh.ac.kr%2F~juyoon%2Flecture%2Fcompiler%2Fnote08%2Fcompiler05finiteAutomata.pdf&ei=xoUBTs6YKomIuAOt_P2NDg&usg=AFQjCNHXJIXUwB_Nq5spd9Rf0WXRr8uYCA&sig2=EyBNKz1DrmWuJX6EdIguSA
<darkmeow_hom_> 뭐 거기서 또 얘기가 어떤식으로 나가나면
<darkmeow_hom_> 현재 포인터로부터 얼마나 더 많은 문자를 받아들였을때
<darkmeow_hom_> 그 토큰들의 모음을 무얼로 예측할 것이냐에 대한 문제도 나오고
<darkmeow_hom_> 그 의미를 받았을 경우 어떤 machine instruction으로 해석해줄거냐
<darkmeow_hom_> 단순식이라면 어떤 순서로 받아다가 계산을 해줄거냐 이런문제
<imsu> 음 자료구조하고도 관련이 있군요
<darkmeow_hom_> 자료구조중에도 스택이 연관이 있죠
<imsu> 이거 좀 복잡해 지겠는걸 ㅎㅎ
<darkmeow_hom_> 트리도 있고
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 그래프도 그려야 하고 제길 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 오토마타는 사실 대부분의 '인식 기술'에 들어가는 녀석입니다
<yemharc> 응용하기에 따라서 무궁무진하죠
<darkmeow_hom_> 그리고 오른쪽에서 왼쪽으로 결합할지 그 반대로 우선순위를 결합할지
<darkmeow_hom_> +가 먼전지 *가 먼전지도 중요
<imsu> 수학 프로그램 하나 짜는데 디게 걸리는게 많네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 미적분 할래 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<darkmeow_hom_> 이런거 짤때 나는 바보 삼룡이 멍텅구리다 라고 생각해야 속이 편하지
<darkmeow_hom_> (컴퓨터랑 동급으로...)
<yemharc> 그게 별 수 없는게 우리는 가나다라 하는데 컴퓨터는 01010 하니 (...........)
<darkmeow_hom_> 내 생각대로 짜려면 절대 프로그램이 완성이 안돼요 ㅋ
<darkmeow_hom_> 그냥 ... 복잡하게 생각할 필요없이
<imsu> 뭐 대충 그려봐야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_hom_> 초등학교 1학년때 국어 산수책 본다고 생각하시면 편해요
<darkmeow_hom_> 아버지 어머니
<darkmeow_hom_> 읽기전에
<darkmeow_hom_> 아를 딱 읽고 아빠가 나올지 아버지가 올지는 그 다음글자를 봐야 알죠
<yemharc> 좋은 비유네요
<imsu> 결국은 루프에 빠져야 하겠군요;; 귀찮아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이거;; 해석하는거만 짜도 몇 일 걸리겟네;;
<yemharc> 오토마타 알고리즘 찾아서 수정해서 쓰면 될텐데요
<imsu> 전 제가다 제손으로 해야 직성이 풀려서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 실력도 없는 놈이; ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 취직하고 나면 자연스레 베끼게 됩니다 (.................>)
<imsu> ㅎㅎ 예전에 Arithmetic coding 갖다 썼는데 ;;; 안되서 결국 제가 짠 기억이 있어서 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 버그 찾는데 더 오래 걸리더라구요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 디버깅 능력이 뛰어나지 않다보니 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 다 안되니 고생이죠
<imsu> 왜 이러세요 능력자께서
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 정말
<yemharc> 이상하게 여기(irc)만 오면 엄청나게 과대평가를 받는다니까요;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그냥저냥 널려있는 리눅스 유저일뿐인데;;
<yemharc> LPIC lv3이라도 따게되면 좀 으스대볼게요;
<imsu> 그건 뭔가요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> 리눅스 활용능력 world ver.........정도
<yemharc> 정확히는 뭐, 시스템 관리능력에 대한거긴 합니다만
<imsu> 오토마타 함수를 뭐로 정하면 좋을까나;; ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 흠;; 시스템 엔지니어? 켁
<imsu> 어려워어려워 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 아뇨 딱히 엔지니어를 위한건 아니에요
<yemharc> 우리나라로 치면 컴퓨터 활용능력인데
<yemharc> 난이도만 높은거고 (......)
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 다른건 몰라도 시험공부 하나는 열심히 해주게 만드는 멋진(?) 자격증입니다
<imsu> 이러나 저러나 어려움 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 응시비가 무려 20만 가까이...........
<imsu> 헉;;
<imsu> 프풋이나 해야지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 축구 게임 좋아하십니까? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아으...Firefox 5가 우분투 저장소에도 올라와서 업데이트 하려는데 캐시 업데이트가 되다 마네요. 카이스트 무슨 일 있나?
<hacking_u> ... 그냥 다음서버로...
<hacking_u> 아니면 아직 미러링 진행중이겠지
<hacking_u> jincreator, 참고로 지금 넥서스원 커스텀 삽질중...
<yemharc> 넥4G 나오면 폰을 바꿀까 (.....)
<hacking_u> ...
<hacking_u> 뭐쓰시는데요
<yemharc> 모토쿼티 (....)
<jincreator> 음...일단 47분 전부터 미러링 진행중이기는 한데...이거랑 상관없이 되야 할 걸? 원래 주서버는 반드시 6시간 이내로 미러링을 계속하게 되어 있거든. 그리고 나 오전에도 업데이트 안되고 있어.
<jincreator> 오, 좋은 거네요(...)
<yemharc> 좋죠
<yemharc> 있는대로 커스텀을 해도 홈딜이 있고 메모리가 항상 고프다는걸 제외하면 튼튼하고 좋은 녀석입니다 (으헝.....)
<yemharc> www.angeloplessas.com/elasticenthusiastic/
<hacking_u> jincreator, 걍 포기해(?)
<jincreator> 음...귀부인 발사가 나의 취미는 아닌데...
<jincreator> 아무튼 이거 버그 있네요.
<yemharc> ?
<hacking_u> yemharc,  커스텀해도 딜레....
<jincreator> 올려주신 링크 플래시 해보았습니다.
<yemharc> hacking_u, 무려 크로스 컴파일로 올린 커스텀입니다
<yemharc> hacking_u, 뭘 상상하든 그 이하의 퍼포먼스를 보여주죠
<yemharc> jincreator, 무슨 버그요?
<hacking_u> 오른쪽 끝으로 끌고가면 줄 밑으로 떨어지네요
<hacking_u> 버그라고해야되나
<yemharc> 아.........그 뭐냐
<yemharc> 줄 끄는 애들도 조절 가능해요
<hacking_u> 쩌...쩐닼
<jincreator> 두 사람을 대각선으로 배치한 후 귀부인을 수직으로 날리면 떨어진 후 오른쪽 아래로 미끄러진 다음 더이상 줄 밑으로 내려오지 않네요. 뭐라고 설명해야 할 지 모르겠네요.
<hacking_u> 근데 이런건 어디서...
<jincreator> 아, 귀부인도 조절할 수 이
<jincreator> 있어요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 다 조절가능
<yemharc> jincreator, 그거 아마 줄 잡고있는 녀석에게 칸막이 설치되서 그럴겁니다.
<yemharc> 눈에 보이는건 아닙니다만.....
<yemharc> 평평하게 놓고 귀부인을 한쪽 끝으로 잡아서 밀어보면 걸리는 부분이 있어요
<yemharc> 아마 그거때문일듯
<jincreator> 음...이제보니 버그라고 하기도 그러네요.
<yemharc> 그냥 액션스크립트의 한계 정도로 봐야죠
<hacking_u> \
<hacking_u> 로 놓고
<yemharc> 더 디테일하게 가자면 갈 수 있겠지만서도
<jincreator> 각도 조절 잘 하면 귀부인이 남자의 무릎 위에 서있습니다. ^^;
<hacking_u> 귀부인을 왼쪽으로 당겼다 놓으면
<hacking_u> 위로 튑니다
<jincreator> 응? 난 왼쪽으로 튀는데...
<yemharc> 어......근데 어느새 테스트 분위기?!
<jincreator> 설마...예밀님 작품?
<yemharc> 전 플래쉬 다룰줄 몰라요 ㅇㅅㅇa...
<yemharc> 뭣보다 주소를 보세요 (...)
<hacking_u> 엇 줄에 걸렸다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 자세히 보니 줄을 길게 늘이면 줄 가운데 꺾이는 부분이 벌어져 있네요.
<hacking_u> 줄에 걸렸다
<yemharc> 그렇게 퀄리티가 높진 않아요
<yemharc> 다만 잠시 재미용으로 통통 튕기고 놀긴 좋네요
<yemharc> 사실
<yemharc> www.maninthedark.com
<yemharc> 이게 제대로 혐오 & 공포
<yemharc> 시각적 효과는 없지만
<yemharc> 그냥 오싹한 플래쉬죠
<hacking_u> 그닥.....(?)
<yemharc> 과연
<yemharc> 아직 사람이 안 무서운 시기로군요 (응?!)
<jincreator> 애써 번식시켰는데 소멸할 때는 또 뭔가 묘하죠.
<jincreator> 솔직히 사람이라기보다는 그냥 진흙덩어리 같아요.
<yemharc> 모양만 사람이죠 뭐
<hacking_u> 저는 그냥 무슨 비닐 떠다니는 것 같던데
<jincreator> 아, 이제보니 클릭하면 분열, 클릭하면 소멸도 가능하군요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 마우스를 확 이동시켜서 클릭해보세요
<jincreator> 끙...터치패드라 힘드네...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 재미있다...
<hacking_u> 나는 트랙포인트 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> http://blueballfixed.ytmnd.com/
<yemharc> 로딩이 좀 걸려요
<hanbin973> 질문 있습니다. 데이터 파티션이 맨날 자기가 원하는 이름(?) 으로 마운트 되는데 정해진 폴더에 딱 마운트 되게는 할 수없을까요?
<hacking_u> 이거 해보니까... (아까 사람
<hacking_u> 클릭 두번 해주면 이전것도 사라지고 생기고 반복....
<jincreator> 응? 이거 플래시가 아니네요.
<yemharc> jincreator, ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 노가다의 산물이에요
<yemharc> hanbin973, /etc/fstab에 정의하세요
<hanbin973> 잠깐요
<hanbin973> tmpfs 로 하는건가
<yemharc> 데이터 파티션이 어떤건데요
<hanbin973> 음
<hanbin973> 320 을 120 200 정도로 쪼개놨거든요
<hanbin973> 음
<hanbin973> /dev/sda2 같은데
<jincreator> 응? 이거 이제보니 그냥 gif 파일이었군요.
<yemharc> hanbin973, blkid /dev/sda2
<hanbin973> 저걸 fstab 에 붙혀넣나요?
<hacking_u> 그냥 Storage device manager로 하는건....
<yemharc> fstab에
<hanbin973> 붙혀넣기?
<hanbin973> 음.. 이왕이면 예를 들어 /media/disk 같이 정해진곳에 마운트하고 싶은데 이 명령어에는 폴더 정의 옵션이 없네용 =.=?
<yemharc> UUID=솰라솰라 mount위치 파티션타입 defaults 0 2
<yemharc> 정도로 적으면 무난하게 될겁니다
<hanbin973> uuid 는 어떻게 알죠 ?
<yemharc> blkid /dev/sda
<yemharc> sda2라고 했으니 /dev/sda2
<hanbin973> sda2 하면 아무 반응이 없네요 ;;
<yemharc> df 해봐요
<hanbin973> 아 /dev/sda5 군요
<hacking_u> ...
<hacking_u> jincreator, 그런데 지금도 자바 삽?
<hanbin973> UUID=38072c7b-1f4e-40ff-852b-76806171980d /media/data ext4 defaults 0 2 이렇게요?
<yemharc> 네
<jincreator> T.T
<hanbin973> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 요즘에는 디스크 마운트에 /dev/sda 같은건 잘 안써요
<yemharc> 시스템에 디스크를 추가/제거하거나 완전히 다른걸 가져다 끼워도 바로 인식해서 돌아가게 UUID시스템으로 바뀌는 추세입니다
<hanbin973> 글쿤요
<yemharc> grub에도 /dev/sda1 보다 UUID로 박아놓으면 pri디스크가 slave로 바뀌어도 부팅 자체는 이상없이 되거든요
<hanbin973> ㅇㅇ
<hacking_u> 우분투 기본 설치시에는 grub과 fstab의 항목은 모두 uuid로 되더군요?
<yemharc> 기본설치 아니어도 UUID로 잡을걸요?
<hanbin973> .. 이번주 이말년 쩌는데요 ㄷ
<hacking_u> yemharc, 아, 제 말은 기본적으로 우분투를 설치하면 그렇다고요
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 이말년이 뭐죠
<hanbin973> 이말년 씨리즈. 네이버 병맛 웹툰이죠
<hacking_u> 아아...
<jincreator> 으하하! 드디어 패키지 목록 업데이트에 성공했다!
<yemharc> hacking_u, 이해했어요 ㅎㅎ. 전 니코틴 충전좀 하러 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<hacking_u> yemharc, 니코틴은 충전하지 않는게...(타르가 부수적으로 충전됩니...)
<hacking_u> 혹시 전자담배...?
<hacking_u> jincreator, 이제까지 그걸.....
<jincreator> 아니, 창만 열어놓았었는데 조금 전에 보니 되었더라고.
<hacking_u> ...
<yemharc> 음
<Jinseok> 아오
<Jinseok> 시디 오신분 있나요?
<Jinseok> yemharc 혹시 cd 신청 안하셨나요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 어차피 CD롬도 없고요 (....)
<yemharc> 한 10년 데탑없는 삶을 살다보면 그저 USB가 최곱니다 (...)
<Jinseok> Seony 맛있게 저녁 드셨어요?
<darkcircle> 요즘은 USB도 부팅이 참 잘되는지라 USB꼽고 있다가 Operating system not found라는 어처구니 없는 메세지를 만날수가 있죠
<yemharc> 쓸데없이 똑똑해졌죠 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 제가 졸지에 울반 애들 저가 스맛폰 튜너가 되어버렸습니다. ㄷ... ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 돈 받으세요
<yemharc> 대당 커스텀 500원, 유지보수 200원 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그런데..
<hanbin973> 제가 루팅까지는 되는데 오버는 잘 몰라서요 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 예전에 로이 쓰는 친구가 마일스톤으로 오버하는거 보고 해봤는데 그게 되는 폰이 있고 안되는 폰이 있더군요
<yemharc> 오버 툴들 많잖아요
<yemharc> 오버 툴도 있고
<hanbin973> Setcpu 일단 깔고.. 오버툴은 뭐가 있지 =.=
<yemharc> 아예 커펌 롬을 올려버리면 안에 보통 오버 설정 넣어놓기도 하고
<hanbin973> 갤럭시는 테그라크 달리면 될테고...
<hanbin973> 옵원하고 스맛볼만 있습니다. ㄷ
<yemharc> 지금 말한거 3종류면 어지간한건 다 됩니다
<hanbin973> 그런데 셋시피유는 오버클럭은 안되던데요
<yemharc> http://qwerfrewq.blog.me/60122975785 참고하세요
<hanbin973> 감사합니다 !
<hanbin973> 오버 관련 항목은.. 이 글에 없는거 같은데요
<yemharc> 애초에 setcpu 자체가 오버클럭 툴이에요
<yemharc> max치의 클럭수치가 CPU가 최대로 낼 수 있는 클럭이고
<yemharc> 보통은 락이 걸려서 일정수치 이상 안 올라가게 되어 있어요
<yemharc> 예를들면 제 쿼티 경우에는 setcpu를 설치하면 1200까지 표시되는데 실제로는 900이 max로 리미트가 걸려있습니다
<hanbin973> 흠?
<hanbin973> 그러면 프로파일에 들어가서
<hanbin973> 최대 클럭 조정해주면 되는건가요
<yemharc> 프로파일은 배터리랑 구동중인 프로세서 상황에 따라 유동적으로 조절하는거에요
<yemharc> 배터리 잔여용량에 따라서도 설정 가능하고, AC전원이 물려있냐 아니냐에 따라서도 가능하고
<hanbin973> 일단 스마트볼은 600 메가 헤르츠에서.. 메인화면에서는 그 이상으로 끌어올리는게 안되더군요
<hacking_u> 잠깐... 스마트볼 이야기는 왜 나온거죠?
<hanbin973> 왜냐면 그게 제 친구 폰이거든요. 1달후에 집에 굴러다니는 옵두배 개통된다는데 왜 그렇게 지금 폰에 목숨거는지는 잘 모르겟..
<hacking_u> .... 스마트볼 막장인데...
<hanbin973> 저도 써봐서 알아요 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 그거 커펌도 없잖....
<hacking_u> 어머니 껀데...
<hanbin973> 그럼 옵원은 있나요 ㄷ... 해외랑 보드가 달라서 불가능 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 옵원은 2.2잖....
<yemharc> 구형 폰들은 커펌하면 거의 커널만 얹는 수준 = 최적화가 되서 (......)
<hacking_u> 최소한 옵원은 Froyo
<hacking_u> 스마트볼은 Eclair
<hacking_u> 근데 요금제 자유로 그때당시에 스마트볼하고 익뮤밖에 없어서
<hacking_u> ê²°êµ­
<hacking_u> ...
<yemharc> 지금 제 뒷자리엔 옴니아2를 80만원 주고 쓰는 사용자가 있다구요........ 그런 말 하면 안돼요
<hacking_u> 아니 그건 걍 호갱이고...(어?)
<hacking_u> 그런데 옴니아는 정말;;;
<hacking_u> 그렇다고 안드롬니아가 제대로 성공한 프로젝트도 아니라서 완전 결국 막장...
<yemharc> HTC 순정롬 떠다가 얹어주면 생각외로 잘 돌아갑니다
<hacking_u> (현재 넥서스원의 데이터 13GiB를 백업 중...)
<hacking_u> yemharc, 진짠가요
<yemharc> 네
<hacking_u> ....헐
<yemharc> 드라이버고 뭐고
<yemharc> 그냥 순정롬 그대로 떠다가 얹어주면 순정 옴니아2에 비해 약 1.2~1.3배 정도의 성능향상을 보여줍니다
<yemharc> 배터리 수명은 대충 2배 가까이 늘어나고요
<hacking_u> 헐.......
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> http://assacpa.thoth.kr/?mid=blog&document_srl=3841389
<yemharc> 요기
<hacking_u> 헐... 부드러워...?!?!
<hacking_u> 옵하나보다는 훨낫네요
<hacking_u> 근데 위쪽에 시작메뉴가 보이는건....
<yemharc> 거야 뭐
<hacking_u> 저거 굴림체인데
<hacking_u> 윈모같은데요;
<yemharc> 옴니아는 원래 윈모바일이에요
<hacking_u> 아뇨;; 제말은 안드로이드 로딩해도 시작메뉴가....
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ?
<yemharc> HTC의 윈모 롬을 뜯어서 옴니아에 얹은겁니다만
<hacking_u> 아 윈모요;
<hacking_u> 저는 안드롬니안줄 알고 놀랐네요;
<yemharc> 근데 잘 생각해보면 터무니없는거에요
<hacking_u> 어쩐지 안드롬니아는 아직도 조악한 걸로 아는데;
<hacking_u> 뭐가요?
<yemharc> 보세요
<yemharc> 컴에다 윈도를 설치했는데 드라이버가 하나도 없어서 다 윈도 기본 내장 드라이버로 컴을 굴려요
<yemharc> 근데 저기 드라이버 다 설치한 녀석보다 빠른겁니다
<hacking_u> ....
<hacking_u> 드라이버가 있나보죠 뭐...
<yemharc> 안타깝게도 옴니아는 그정도의 윈도개발자 유저층이 없더군요
<hacking_u> ...
<hacking_u> 호환...
<Seony>  윈모는 장례식날만 기다리고 있는 OS ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그냥 말 그대로 윈도우 기본 드라이버로 구동
<yemharc> 윈모는 진작에 사향길이고 블랙베리도 휘청휘청 하죠
<Seony> 한국에서는 모르겠지만 미국에서의 블랙베리는 유저의 충성도가 탄탄해서 당분간은 괜찮을 거에요.
<yemharc> 아......회사 이전에 그 뭐냐 점유율의 문제죠
<yemharc> 안드로이드는 자체적인 문제보다 최근 오라클의 소송이 되려 위기고
<yemharc> 이런 와중에 난데없이 미고(MeeGo) 탑재 모델이 나오고
<Seony> 역시 아이폰이 진리 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아이폰은 5가 나오네 마네 하면서 내부분열(?!)중이고요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 아이폰4를 샀으므로 5가 나오는 것보단 iOS5가 나오는 것에 기대 중입니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> iOS5는 뭐가 바뀌길래 다들 열광인건가요
<Seony> 일단 가장 큰건 아이클라우드에 대한 부분이구요...
<Seony> 사파리의 성능이 진저브레드에 있는 웹브라우저보다 5배 이상 빠른 속도를 보여준다고 하구요...
<Seony> 카톡 같은 메신저 프로그램 기본 탑재..
<Seony> 안드로이드의 커튼식 메뉴 기능에, 트위터를 OS에 기본 탑재...
<Seony> 카메라를 잠금해제하지 않은 상태에서 촬영가능하고...
<Seony> 아이패드에서 키보드를 양쪽으로 분리시키고... 뭐 암튼 무지 많아요.
<yemharc> 정리하면 폐쇄정책 완화로군요
<Seony> 게다가 이번 iOS5의 지원기기는 3Gs까지 해준다니 더더욱 관심폭발.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 많이 완화됐는데, 반대로 생각하면 해당업체들의 위기가 온거죠.
<Seony> 카톡같은 무료메신저를 기본내장하겠단 얘기는, 결국 카톡이 필요없어진다는 거거든요
<Seony> 물론 아이폰 유저들끼리만 되는 거니까 있긴 있어야겠지만, 어쨌든 업체 입장에서는 뭐 달갑지 않은 뉴스죠...
<yemharc> 소프트웨어쪽은 모르겠는데 기존 하드웨어 업체들에게는 아무래도 상관없는 일이군요............으음
<hacking_u> 아이패드 키보드 분리는 특허 침해 우려가...
<Seony> 정리하자면 1,500개의 새로운 API와 200개 이상의 신기능이라고 하네요.
<yemharc> 소프트웨어 업체들 경우에는 내장된 녀석에 따라 타격볼 업체가 좀 있을듯 하고
<hacking_u> 카톡같은 메신저는 호환이 되지 않는 이상 큰 효력이 없음...
<hacking_u> 기존에 whatsapp이 모든 플랫폼을 지원해서...
<yemharc> hacking_u, 쩌는 앱등이를 못보셨군요
<hacking_u> ...
<yemharc> "스타벅스에서 아이폰으로 막 확인했네요 ㅎㅎ"  -나의 아이폰에서 보냄
<yemharc> 손발이 오글토글
<hacking_u> 나의 아이폰에서 보냄
<hacking_u> 트위터인가요 ㄷ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 인피니티 블레이드 PvP나 좀 나왔으면 좋겠는데...
<Seony> 안드로이드 유저들에게 그림의 떡이죠. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제작사가 안드로이드 플랫폼으로는 안만들겠다고 했거든요.
<yemharc> 사실 하드웨어 스펙으로 보면 인블 돌릴 기기는 넘치는데
<yemharc> 그놈의 최적화가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 애초에 네이티브 C 프로그램을 게임 코어같은데만 지원하는 게 안드로이드의 에러같아요;
<yemharc> 반대죠
<hacking_u> 엥?
<hacking_u> 뭐죠;
<yemharc> 되려ㅕ 대부분을 자바로 때우기 때문에 안드로이드가 급성장한겁니다
<hacking_u> ?????
<hacking_u> C는 할 수 있는데 지원을 안했다고요!
<yemharc> 개발인력의 문제인거에요
<yemharc> 지원 가능하고 불가능하고의 관점이 아니에요
<yemharc> 아마 자바 바이트코드가 더 빨랐다면 그나마 지원하던 C 아예 지원 안했을걸요
<hacking_u> .... 그거야
<hacking_u> 자바가 C 70%속도랬죠 아마
<hacking_u> (오옷 넥원 백업 완료)
<yemharc> 최근 벤치마킹을 안봐서 그건 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 여튼 구글이 안드로이드를 시작하면서 솔직히 상당부분 애플을 벤치마킹 혹은 카피했어요
<yemharc> 애플은 솔직히 말해서 그들만의 리그죠
<yemharc> 개발환경도 통제받고 개발언어도 통제받고
<Seony> 아이폰에서 Talking Cat Tom이라는 앱이 있는데 이게 아주 웃기더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 개발 결과물조차 통제의 범위에 들어갑니다
<yemharc> 그럼에도 개발 인력pool의 규모는 크죠
<yemharc> 물론 그 중에는 돈벌려고 하는 사람도 있지만, 실제 무료 앱의 수가 월등합니다
<yemharc> 그럼 그 무료앱 개발자들은 자기 성질 죽이면서 하는걸까? 하면 그것도 아니죠
<yemharc> 이건 오픈소스의 아쉬운 점과 같은 맥락인데
<hacking_u> 아이폰은 제국...
<yemharc> 요컨대 애플은 개발환경을 강제로 통일시켜서 커뮤니케이션을 활성화 시킨거에요
<yemharc> 그리고 이건 정말 엄청난 장점이 됩니다.
<yemharc> 피부에 와 닿게 말하자면
<yemharc> 우리 리눅스 쓰죠. 근데 리눅스 처음 접하는 상황에서 정보를 얻기 쉽지 않죠
<yemharc> 게다가 뭔 종류는 이리 많은지........ 레뎃은 뭐고 데비안은 뭐고 분투는 또 뭐여
<yemharc> 우분투란 놈은 또 뭐 이리 분투라고 붙은게 많아.........
<yemharc> 근데 만약에 이게 배포판이고 뭐고 그냥 딱 리눅스라는 거 한개만 있었으면 그만큼 힘의 집중이 일어납니다
<Seony> 어쩌면 우분투가 하드웨어를 딱 지정해서 그것만 최적화를 시켜서 내놓으면 어쩌면 더 좋아질 수도 있다는 생각이 드네요... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony, 네, 그것도 한 방법이죠. 별로 좋은 생각은 아니지만요
<yemharc> 여튼, 그 힘의 집중을 위해 택한게 개발환경의 통합이죠
<Seony> 네. 사실 그렇게 하면 애플이랑 별반 다를 게 없어지니깐요.
<yemharc> 그리고 구글도 그걸 벤치마킹해서 강제로 자바와 xml로 통합시키고 이클립스 프로젝트를 후원하는겁니다
<yemharc> Seony, 그런것도 있습니다만, 그 이전에 [최다 하드웨어 지원]이 매리트 중의 하나인 리눅스의 장점을 스스로 포기하게 되니까요
<yemharc> 하지만 그거랑은 별개로 "이 하드웨어에서만큼은 절대 문제없음"이라고 LTS와 같이 데스크탑을 판매하는것도 좋을거같아요
<yemharc> 배포판은 배포판대로 내면서 LTS로 3년에 한번씩 하드웨어를 애플 매킨토시처럼 발매하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 디자인도 좀 예쁘게 꾸미고요
<yemharc> 근데 이게 말이 쉽지 실제로 하드웨어 사업을 하려면 돈이 꽤 깨질겁니다
<yemharc> 게다가 자사 이름을 달고 나간거면 서비스 센터도 운영해야 하구요
<yemharc> 근데 그럴만한 인프라가 없으니 DELL같은곳과 제휴를 맺고 우분투를 탑재한 컴퓨터를 판매하는거죠
<yemharc> 캐노니컬은 그래뵈도 중소기업 (............응?)
<Seony> 이번에 나올 iOS5의 사파리가 http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Performance/SpeedReading/Default.html 에서 31프레임이 나온다네요...
<yemharc> 클럭 1100으로 11프레임이 최대치였던 저로서는 까마득한 수치로군요
<hacking_u> 2.3.4 rooted 올리고 돌아왔습니다
<hacking_u> 부팅 중인데 어찌 될지...
<yemharc> 폭발합니다 :)
<jincreator> 아으...점심 먹고 조금 작업하다 조금 전에 깼네요. 요즘 너무 피곤해요.
<hacking_u> ....
<hacking_u> jincreator, 또 자는 건 아니우?
<hacking_u> 자나..
<hacking_u> 밥먹으러 갑니다 =3=3
<jincreator> 나도 밥먹으로 가야겠다. zzz
<grr> ni hao
<bundo> 혹시 윤성수님 전화번호 아시는분 ?
<bundo> 쩝
<jincreator> 저요!
<bundo> 오 쿼리로 ~~ 알려 주세요
<ndsin> 안녕하세요 아메바 엔신입니다
<jincreator> 안녕하세요? 곱등이 진크리에이터입니다.
<jincreator> 앗! 얼굴책 보고 지금 이해했네요.
<jincreator> 아메바는 무성생식일텐데 암수 구별이 있으려나...
<bundo> hacking_u 전번 알아 냈고 잘 처리 했음 ...
<ndsin> ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> hacking_u, 무슨 말씀?
<jincreator> 자기가 자기를 부르는 건 뭐지?
<hacking_u> bundo, 무슨 말씀
<hacking_u> jincreator, 왜 아직도 살아있는게냐!
<hacking_u> 곧 도서관 끝이잖
<hacking_u> 집인가 또
<jincreator> 응? 그러네. 좀 있으면 나가야될거야.
<jincreator> ...집에 간다.
<bundo> hacking_u 카톡으로 2명 연락처 물어  보았는데.. 진규 여기서 만나 알아냈다고
<bundo> 진규 그리고 윤성수 연락처
<hacking_u> 아 네ㅛ
<hacking_u> ;;;
<hacking_u> 저는 그 사이에 핸드폰이 꺼져있었어요
<hacking_u> 오늘 롬좀 바꾸느라 ㅋ
<bundo> 어쩐지 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> bundo, 오늘 분도님의 700MB/16GB 발언에 힘입어 T-Mobile의 2.3.4 넥서스원 OTA롬 + 루팅 + A2SD+ 를 적용했습니다
<bundo> 헉 ~
<hacking_u> 그래서 무한용량 레퍼폰이 되었습니다<
<hacking_u> jincreator,
<jincreator> 왜?
<hacking_u> 2.3.4 root+a2sd 롬 올림
<hacking_u> 용량 압박에서 해방
<hacking_u> 낸드언락은 안했지
<hacking_u> 아니 한건가
<jincreator> 라고 말해봤자 모른다. -.-;
<hacking_u> secure-on이던데
<hacking_u> ... 개발자가
<jincreator> 근데 루팅하면 원래대로 완전히 되돌릴 수 있냐?
<jincreator> 얏호! 이클립스 3.7 나왔다!
<hacking_u> jincreator, KT정발롬 도로 씌우면 되
<hacking_u> jincreator, 이번 이클립스가 무슨 큰 변화라도?
<jincreator> 아니 혹시 지금 내가 겪고 있는 다양한 문제들이 해결되지 않았을까 싶어서...T.T
<hacking_u> ....
<hacking_u> 앱설치 광클중....
<hacking_u> 아니 광터치...
<hacking_u> jincreator,
<hacking_u> 이클립스 문제 있는거 그냥 갈릴레오 쓰면 해결되지 않나?
<jincreator> ...귀찮아...성공한다는 보장도 없고.
<hacking_u> ...
<hacking_u> jincreator, 으악 200개가까이 다운로드하느라 죽겠군
<hacking_u> jincreator, 아직까지 살아있구만
<jincreator> jincreator 님의 연결이 끊겼습니다 (Ping timeout: 264 seconds)
<hacking_u> .... -_-
<hacking_u> pjm0616님 메시지를 복사붙이기 한 티가 너무...
<jincreator> jincreator 님이 방에 들어왔습니다
<hacking_u> jincreator, ....
<hacking_u> 스스로를 호출하는 행위를 반복하다니
<hacking_u> ㅂㅌ....
<hacking_u> ㅇㅂㅌ....
<jincreator> 아니, 방에 막 들어온 사람에게 이게 뜬금없이 뭔 소리야?
<hacking_u> ...-_-
<hacking_u> 참고로 너하고 나하고 메시지 달라
<hacking_u> ...
<hacking_u> pjm0616님 끝내셨습니다.(Ping timeout: 264 seconds)
<hacking_u> 라고 뜨는데...
<jincreator> 아, 그거 Xchat 버그야.
<hacking_u> 어쨌ㄷ느
<hacking_u> 든 너는 Xchat 아니니가
<hacking_u> 가>까
<jincreator> 한글팩에 문제가 있어 두가지가 랜덤으로 나온대.
<hacking_u> 그리고 sheepism (~sheepism@219.255.251.35)님이 대화방 #ubuntu-ko에 참여했습니다.
<hacking_u> 인데
<hacking_u> ...
<jincreator> 그것도 버그야.
<hacking_u> ...... 닥ㅊ.....
<hacking_u> (공식적으로 비속어 사용시 밴(?))
<hacking_u> jincreator, 근데 중요한게 두 가지가 뭐냐면...
<hacking_u> sheepism님(~sheepism@219.255.251.35)께서 대화방 #ubuntu-ko에서 퇴장했습니다.
<hacking_u> Ponics_OTL님 끝내셨습니다.(Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<hacking_u> 두가지밖엔 안보이는데
<hacking_u> jincreator, 이제 잘준비하나? 아니면 너도 진짜로 Ping timeout이 되려나
<jincreator> jincreator님 끝내셨습니다.(Ping timeout: 246 seconds)
<hacking_u> .... -_-
<hacking_u> jincreator, 근데 엠퍼시에서는 시스템메시지하고 구분 안되나?
<jincreator> jincreator (~jincreator@127.0.0.1)님이 대화방 #ubuntu-ko에 참여했습니다.
<jincreator> 참, 나 궁금한 게 있어서 들어왔는데...시스템메시지가 뭐냐?
<hacking_u> ...................................................................................................................................................
<hacking_u> jincreator, 방금 네녀석이 본 메시지
<hacking_u> 라고 이 $*$%&*#%&*#$야
<hacking_u> (...우리둘다 졸린 모양이군)
<hacking_u> 진짜 끊겼네...
<jincreator> 아이고, 12분에 연결 끊겼었는데 서버에서 처리가 안되서 이제 들어왔네.
<hacking_u> jincreator, 4분 딜레이;
<hacking_u> 내가 ................................ 했는데 못봤겠군
<hacking_u> 왜 끊긴거야
<jincreator> 엄마가 공유기를 껐는데 다행히 오늘 다른 집 도둑랜이 있어서 들어왔다.
<hacking_u> 크앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> aircrack도 준비해놔라 다음부터
<hacking_u> 너 아데로스 무선랜이지
<jincreator> 응? 공유기 끊게 아니네. 왜 끊긴거지?
<jincreator> 아무튼 주변집이 암호가 걸린 게 문제가 아니라 신호가 너무 약해서 쓸 수가 없어.
<hacking_u> 공유기가 스스로 재부팅했다든가
<hacking_u> 신호가 약해서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 근데 가끔 신호가 강한 게 오늘같이 나오거든.
<hacking_u> jincreator, 여튼 난 잘게 ㅇㅇ
<hacking_u> 잘!
<jincreator> 그래. 나도 금방 잘거다.
<readytoact> 으하하하하
<cartes9> 냐옹
<cartes9> 나는야 야행성
<drake_kr> 5시구나
<drake_kr> 잘까
#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-23
<cartes2> 하이요
<luster> 어?이거되는건가요?
<drake_kr> 되는건데 사람은 별로없져
<yemharc> 드레이크님 오랜만이에요
<drake_kr> 네.. 그러네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 바쁘셨나봐요
<drake_kr> 바쁘다기보다능..
<drake_kr> 뭔가 또 수집하느라고..
<drake_kr> pc98 겜이라던가..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 나중에 배포를.........
<yemharc> 드레이크님이 은둔한 동안 세상에는 MeeGo 탑재 스맛폰이 나왔습니다
<drake_kr> qt기반?
<yemharc> http://conversations.nokia.com/2011/06/21/introducing-the-nokia-n9-all-it-takes-is-a-swipe
<yemharc> 일단 QT기반이라고 짐작은 합니다만
<yemharc> 정확한 스펙시트는 아직 못봤어요
<yemharc> 그리고 삼성은 바다OS용 카카오톡 1차검수(?)서 퇴짜먹고 (.......)
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 어차피 전 아이폰5 이외의 것은 살 생각이 없으니..
<drake_kr> wm8이 옆에서 춤춘다해도 아잉폰5 쓸듯염
<yemharc> 전 넥4G 기대중인데
<yemharc> 살지는 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 아이폰5는 루머는 끝내주게 돌고 있더군요
<drake_kr> 올해 나오긴 할려나
<yemharc> 암만 생각해도 올해는 무리같은데요
<yemharc> sharp하고 LCD패널 생산계약 맺은게 3월인데........... (제작돌입도 아니고 계약)
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 요새 뭐 아이디어상품이다 뭐다 하는건 일본애들이 죄다..
<drake_kr> FLCD 말하는거죠?
<yemharc> 네
<drake_kr> 어웃 이제 8086도 에뮬레이팅하능구나..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 지금도 i386을 에뮬레이트 하죠? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 에뮬레이트하는거야 꽤 많지 않습니까?
<yemharc> XP도 에뮬레이트하는 시대 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 그거야 os 에뮬레이트고..
<drake_kr> 프로세서 에뮬레이트 말이에요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그런쪽이면 보통은 코어를 새로 짜는게 효율이 더 좋으니까요 뭐.........
<hacking_u> 슈퍼컴퓨터로 원자단위 시뮬레이션 하면 노트북을 가상으로 만들 수 있을까요?
<drake_kr> hacking_u :: 공대생이시군요. 우리는 건담을 만들수 있습니다.
<hacking_u> ...
<hacking_u> 세운상가에 가면 미사일을 만들 수 있습니다....
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 건담의 핵심이 뭘까요..
<yemharc> 대통령이 노벨 물리학상을 받는 나라인데 레일건 정도는 만들어야죠
<hacking_u> 레일건이라면 전자기장으로 금속 조각을 날리는 도구인가요
<yemharc> 어머나 그렇게 어렵게 말씀하시면 전 못알아들어요 ㅎ
<hacking_u> ....
<hacking_u> 건담의 핵심은 구동부도 장갑도 무기도 아닙니다
<hacking_u> 에너지원이죠
<hacking_u> ...
<yemharc> 이래서 높으신 분들은 안돼요
<yemharc> 건담의 핵심이라고 하면 그 어떤 전투에서도 멀쩡한 뿔 아닙니까 (...)
<hacking_u> 부러지는 경우도...
<yemharc> 머리째 날아간 일은 있지만 부러진 적은 없죠
<drake_kr> phase shift란 기술..
<drake_kr> 상전이.. 아무데나 갖다 붙여도 된다능
<drake_kr> ms office -> mobile suit office
<yemharc> 그리고 블루스크린으로 기동실패?
<drake_kr> 김박사는 쿠사리를 먹겠져
<yemharc> 역시 남박사가 나서야 (...........)
<hacking_u> 뭔지 모르겠....
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 혹시, 인터넷 화면을 보이는 그대로 html로 저장해주는 툴이 있을까요?
<yemharc> 화면을 그대로요?
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면요,
<drake_kr> wget 이라던가..
<Work^Seony> http://soompi.com 이란데에 가면 K-Pop 차트가 있어요ㅕ.
<Work^Seony> 이걸 wget으로 긁어오면 차트는 못긁어와요.
<yemharc> 아, 그 틀 그대로 문서로 바꿔주는거 말하시는건가요
<yemharc> C-c C-v한걸 그대로 깔아주는
<Work^Seony> 음... 쉽게 말씀드리자면, 저는 숨피에서 보여주는 K-Pop 차트가 필요하거든요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 이 차트를 빼내올 방법이 없네요.
<drake_kr> calc로 c-cv 안되나요
<Work^Seony> 알아봤더니 자바스크립트 돌려서 키값을 인증시켜주는 구조로 되어있는 거 같은데 아주 복잡하네요.
<Work^Seony> 터미널 명령어로 가능해야해서요..
<Work^Seony> 펄로 텍스트 추츨해올려고 하거든요..
<yemharc> 계속 업뎃이 되야 하는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 숨피의 케이팝 차트가, 규격화된 아이콘 이미지를 사용해서 아주 좋거든요..
<Work^Seony> 네. 정기적인 업뎃이 가능해야되요..
<Work^Seony> 그래서 wget으로 불러다 펄로 추출해내면 되는데, 여기껀 그게 안되네요..
<yemharc> 흠...
<Work^Seony> 공식요청 해야되나... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 인증을 필요로 하는 사이트면 차라리 공식요청이 더 편하지 않을까요
<Work^Seony> 음.. 그래야겠네요...
<yemharc> 편법으로 긁어가다 혹시라도 그쪽에서 태클 들어오면 그대로 맞아야 되기도 하구요........
<hacking_u> ..
<drake_kr> 아배고파
<drake_kr> 뭐먹지
<hacking_u> 뭐가 문제죠
<hacking_u> wget으로 페이지 받으니까 잘 나오는데...
<hacking_u> <!-- post content -->
<hacking_u> 부터 쭉...
<drake_kr> hacking_u님은 저와 같은 windows user 였던가요?
<hacking_u> 저는 Hybrid User에요 (?)
<hacking_u> 다쓰는데요
<hacking_u> ...
<drake_kr> 아 그러고보니
<drake_kr> esxi 설치해야는뎅
<hacking_u> Work^Seony, wget으로 뭐가 문제죠
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 뷈웨어?
<drake_kr> 네
<luster> 아 얘기하시는분들 계시군요+_+ㅋ
<drake_kr> luster :: 배고픈데 뭐 해먹을까 고민중인데요 추천좀..
<luster> 음 저도 지금 겔겔되다가 일어나서 음ㅋㅋㅋ
<luster> 비오는날
<luster> 짬뽕!
<drake_kr> 하이고메
<hacking_u> 짬뽕을 해먹기는
<hacking_u> ....
<drake_kr> 전이나 부칠까..
<hacking_u> 냉동해물세트를 사와야 가능하지 않나요
<hacking_u> ....
<drake_kr> 일단 냉동실에 홍합이랑 오징어는 있긴해요
<drake_kr> 다음달중에 삼겹살파티 또한번 할것입니다
<drake_kr> 우리 8근 도전해보죠
<yemharc> 8ê·¼............
<yemharc> 6근으로 줄이고 마늘을...............
<drake_kr> 마늘과 깻잎
<hacking_u> 깻잎은 제가...(?)
<luster> 아 짬뽕말하고나니
<luster> 제가 짬뽕이너무먹고싶네요 ㅠ
<luster> 나가야하는데 ㅠ
<hacking_u> 저는 나갑니다 지금 머리하러
<drake_kr> 그때 뭔가 좀 급하게 준비하느라고..
<drake_kr> 다음달에 메뉴는 뭘로 할까요..
<drake_kr> 그냥 삼겹살이 가장 무난하겠지요?
<yemharc> 무난하죠
<yemharc> 싸고 양많고...........
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 한근에 16000원 정도라..
<drake_kr> (하지만 우리가 먹은것은 칠레산 7000원짜리)
<yemharc> 싸고 양많은게 좋아요
<yemharc> 어차피 이쪽업계 사람치고 입 비싼 사람 못봤습.......
<drake_kr> 으음
<drake_kr> 저 한덩이에 2만원짜리 고구마 먹어본적 있어요
<yemharc> ..............
<yemharc> 인삼이라도 갈아서 비료로 줬답니까 (...)
<drake_kr> 그렇게 큰것도 아닌데..
<drake_kr> 확실히 맛은 있었지만
<drake_kr> 사먹을것은 못 되더군요..
<drake_kr> (일본에서 일할 당시 선물받은것)
<yemharc> 가격이 참.......
<drake_kr> 루왁도 마셔본적 있는데, 맥심 커피믹스가 더 나아요 저는
<drake_kr> (그것도 얻어먹은것)
<drake_kr> 대략 루왁 한잔 값이면 맥심 커피믹스 2000봉지 정도 살 수 있는듯..
<yemharc> lexlove, 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 음.. 숨피에 요청메일 보냈는데... 나중에 뭐라고 오는지 결과를 공개해드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오늘도 술이군요..
<lexlove> yemharc, 이제 봤어요. 안녕하세요~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요 :)
<yemharc> bundo, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> imsu, 안녕하세요
<lexlove> yemharc, 혼사 인사만 하시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그러게요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 요즘 다들 바쁘신가봐요
<yemharc> 전 바쁜건 아니고 야근 ㅎㅎ orz
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요 _ _
<hanbin973> z4root 로 루팅이 되는 옵원이 안되는 옵원이 있군요 =.=
<hanbin973> z4root 말고 컴터 없이 루팅되는거 없나요?
<yemharc> Universal AndRoot
<yemharc> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=baljern&logNo=140116480443&viewDate=&currentPage=1&listtype=0
<hanbin973> 저거 실패했슴다! ㅜ
<hanbin973> 다른툴은 없나봐요? ㄷ
<hanbin973> Driven by you!
<hanbin973> 옵큐 하나 사서 좀 굴려야겠다
<yemharc> 폰 자체적으로 루팅 가능한 어플들 대부분이 마켓에서 잘렸습니다.
<hanbin973> 마켓없어도 됬고 ㅜㅜ.... 인터넷에서 받으면 되니까요..
<hanbin973> 파폭 5.0 pgo 컴팔 완료 ( amd64 ) ! 원하시면 쏴드립니다 ㄷ
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 자동접속이라 못봤네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요 :)
<imsu> 넹 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<hanbin973> 한번의 실수로 30분동안 노가다 뛴거 다 날려먹었다 =.=
<hanbin973> sudo rm -rf mozilla-release 라니
<jincreator> 5.0 PGO 중인가요?
<hanbin973> 끝났는데
<hanbin973> 실수로 지워버림 .. ㅇㅇ;;;;
<hanbin973> ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> objdir 이 ff-pgo 이고 ff-pgo 만 복사해놨다고 지워버렸다가...
<hanbin973> 그래도 ff-pgo 에 라이브러리는 다 살아있길레 그거 다 복사해놓고 ./firefox 해봤는데 아무 반응도 없어요. 에러 메시지 한줄도 없음;;
<hanbin973> run-mozilla.sh 가 날라가서 그런거 같은데 sh 이길레 바이너리도 아니길레 해서 걍 저장소 꺼에서 복사해왔는데 안되네요 ㄸ
<hanbin973> 에러 메시지가 없으니까 더 답답..
<hanbin973> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> sh파일 열어서 경로 제대로 잡혀있는지 확인하세요
<hanbin973> 일단 ./run-mozilla.sh 하니까 에러가 나네요. cannot execute
<hanbin973> 뭐가 잘못되었을까나
<jincreator> 혹시나 해서...sh 파일에 실행 권한은 있는거죠?
<hanbin973> 네
<hanbin973> chmod +x 는 다 해줫슴다
<jincreator> 삽 한번만 더 들어요. 30분밖에 안되는데...
<hanbin973> 사실 오늘 30분이고
<hanbin973> 컴파일 시간은
<hanbin973> 총 1시간
<hanbin973> 시간 없슴다 ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> 1시간 30분밖에 안되는데...
<hanbin973> 뭐 세팅은 끝났으니 1시간인데 =.=
<hanbin973> 시험기간에 놀고 있는거라 ㄷㄷㄷ
<jincreator> 컴파일 눌러놓고 시험공부하면 되잖아요.
<hanbin973> 그런가 ㄷ
<yemharc>  ./MozillaFirebird
<hanbin973> 생각해보니 그렇네 =.=
<hanbin973> 걍 단념하고 다시 해야지 ㅋ
<hanbin973> sudo rm -rf 했으니 파일도 다 사라졌겟지 =.=
<hanbin973> 그거 복구하는것보다는야. ㄷ
<yemharc> ......해결법 있는
<yemharc> su -로 루트 간 다음 ./MozillaFireBird
<yemharc> (......)
<hanbin973> ???
<yemharc> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=12532
<yemharc> 구글링합쉐
<jincreator> 무려 2003년 글인데요.
<hanbin973> 어
<hanbin973> 뭐지
<hanbin973> 왕재수네. 된다 =.=???
<hanbin973> about:buildconfig 확인해보니
<hanbin973> 극히 정상이네. ㄷ????
<hanbin973> 다만 firefox.sh 가 안먹을뿐. 바이너리는 멀쩡해 =.=
<hanbin973> .... 이거 대체 뭘까요? ㄸ
<hanbin973> 심봤다 ??
<jincreator> 지금 컴파일한 것도 이 문제 있나요? http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=17940
<jincreator> 아, 혹시 영어 버전인가요?
<yemharc> 읭.......아, 오래된 글이네요 ㅇㅅㅇ;;;
<hanbin973> 읭?? 된다!!!
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 저는 이만 갑니다 ㅋㅋ;;;;
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ......역시 사람은 떠먹여 주는 패키지나 보고 살아야 (먼산)
<jincreator> HTML5 잉여의 결정체(?) https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/demos/detail/role-playing-game/launch
<jincreator> 그놈 3는 떠먹여줘도 문제가 아직 있죠.
<yemharc> 음...뭐 그닥 큰 문제는 없지 않나요
<jincreator> 전 네트워크 설정이 아직 따로놀고요, 화면보호기가 없네요.
<jincreator> 네, 큰 문제는 없죠(다행히...)
<jincreator> 그리고 가끔 로그인시 "앗! 문제가 생겼습니다"하면서 찡그린 얼굴 나타나는 정도?
<yemharc> 아.........이거 잉여력이 감히 범접할 수 없는 레벨인데요 (......)
<jincreator> 모질라측에서 만든 3D 잉여도 있습니다만...제 컴에서는 무리네요.
<jincreator> 아무튼 그거 진행하는데 지하에 구슬 4개와 레버 나오는 곳에서 어떻게 깨는지 모르겠더라요.
<grr> ni hao
<hacking_u> jincreator,
<hacking_u> jincreator,  어찌하여 이시간까지 살아있는가
<grr> GG
<hacking_u> ...
<hacking_u> jincreator, bye~
<jincreator2> 도둑랜으로 바꿨다. T.T
<luster> 휴 하루종일 비가 오다말다 사람 짜증나게하네요. ㅠ
<Eugene_ASKY> 흠...
<drake_kr> 흥..
#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-24
<MK-B> Èì
<drake_kr> 흥..
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 반중력이라는게 말이 안되는것 같은데
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 반중력이야 애초에 양산형 판타지 풍 SF에나 쓰이는 설정이죠
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 페이즈 시프트(상전이)같은 기술인가 보네요
<yemharc> 음......어거지로 붙이면 그렇긴 해요
<jincreator> 근데 사실 전자기력이나 핵력은 인력, 척력 다 있는데...어쩌면 아직 안밝혀진 게 아닐까요?
<yemharc> 원리만 비약해보면(축약이 아님) 둘 다 자석이 서로 밀어내는 듯한걸 가져다 붙인거니까요
<drake_kr> 뭐 그쪽 관련 책을 읽고 있는데.. (소설 아님) 자료가 없다는게.. 좀 거시기하네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 애초에 반중력 이론(?)은 과학이 아니라 의사과학에 속하는 영역인지라 딱히 신빙성이 있는건 아니에요
<drake_kr> 유리겔라같은건가보네
<yemharc> 노랑까진 아니구요 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 어........ 일단 '과학적 근거는 있어서 가설로는 인정해주마' 정도?
<drake_kr> 은근 '그럴싸한데?' 하면서 읽고 있었는데 급 흥미가 떨어진..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 반중력이랑 일맥상통하는 녀석이 무한동력이죠 (........)
<yemharc> 이미 이 정도면 설명은 끝난 셈인듯 하네요
<drake_kr> 음 전기력을 이용한다는거 같던데
<yemharc> 이정도까지 들어가면 저도 자세한건 모릅니다만
<yemharc> 반중력이라는 이론이 논리적 오류가 없으려면 양자역학으로 흘러가야 합니다
<yemharc> 중력 = 시공의 곡률로 해석하는 상대성 이론으로 가면 이건 뭔 x소리여........가 되죠
<drake_kr> 그렇군요
<drake_kr> 사기꾼들의 공통점 : 말을 어렵게 한다.
<yemharc> 실제 우주선 동력으로 쓰니 어쩌니로 가려면 규모가 큰 천체물리학으로 트리를 타야 하는데
<yemharc> 논리적으로 자기 자신을 입증이라도 하려면 양자역학 테크를 타야하죠
<drake_kr> 흠..
<yemharc> 그리고 원자단위 규모로 가는건 좋은데
<drake_kr> 광합성 하는 기계를 만들 수 있을까요..
<drake_kr> 태양광+이산화탄소+물 == 산소
<yemharc> 실제 '우주선을 움직이네' 같은 뭔가 엔진스러운 출력을 뽑아내는 방법이 전자기력 혹은 전기력을 통한 반응인데
<yemharc> 이거 단순히 생각해봐도 전기10w 만들려고 석유 1겔론 쏟아붇는 소리죠
<jincreator> 불가능한 건 아닌데 식물의 효율에 비해 한참 떨어질겁니다.
<drake_kr> 오오
<drake_kr> 만들수는 있는데 걍 나무를 심어라?
<yemharc> 네, 그래서 가설 축에는 들어가는겁니다. [[불가능하다고 증명하지는 못한다]]는 상태거든요
<drake_kr> 흐음..
<yemharc> 그래서 반중력 이론은 처음 반짝 했다가 의사과학 레벨로 떨어졌다가
<yemharc> 암흑물질에 관한 이슈가 부각되면서 다시 떠올랐다가
<drake_kr> 개발자들중에 한 80%는 과학에도 흥미가 있는듯..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 천체과학쪽에 관심이 좀 있어서..
<yemharc> 천체과학이 일단 [보는 재미]가 쏠쏠하죠
<drake_kr> 그 재미를 주는것중의 한녀석이 Saturn이라는 녀석이죠?
<drake_kr> 근데 전 수성은 엄청 뜨거울거라고 생각했었는데
<yemharc> 음........ 전 수성이 더 흥미가 가요
<drake_kr> 생각보다 뜨겁진 않더라고요
<yemharc> 대기가 없으니 열이 누적되지 않으니까요
<drake_kr> 으흐
<yemharc> 되려 금성이 열지옥이죠
<drake_kr> 금성에도 자기장은 있던가요
<drake_kr> 금성에서 이산화탄소만 뽑아낼수 있으면 거기도 사람 살수 있는 정도로 바뀔지도..
<yemharc> 금성 자기장은 있긴 한데 지구보단 약합니다
<yemharc> 그리고 금성의 경우에는 이미 테라포밍 실험도 이뤄지고 있어요
<yemharc> 금성 지표면에서 평균 10km 상공 정도의 구름층 안에서는 의외로 적당한 온도와 습도가 있어서
<yemharc> 지구상의 미생물 중에 그런 산성이 높은 상황에서도 살아가는 생물을 이용해서 테라포밍 실험을 하고 있죠
<drake_kr> 흠 글쿤여
<drake_kr> 그나저나 2012년에 지구 멸망하나여
<yemharc> 근데 그런거 없고 만약에 인류 이외의 생명을 발견하게 된다면 토성의 위성인 타이탄이 될듯요
<yemharc> 안망하지 않을까요 (웃음)
<drake_kr> 얼음깨면 안에 외개인이 살고있다던가..
<yemharc> 외계인까진 아니고요
<yemharc> 그 위성이 좀 재밌는 구조라고 하더라구요
<yemharc> 내핵은 열을 품고 있는데 외부는 얼음과 액화질소 같은걸로 덮여있고
<yemharc> 암석이 아니라 얼음이라는건 녹으면 물이라는 소리고
<yemharc> 그래서 아마 두꺼운 얼음층 안쪽에 원시 바다같은게 존재하지 않을까......하고 기대하는거죠
<drake_kr> 그것도 2000년대에 탐사선을 보내서 알게되었다는듯..
<yemharc> 네
<drake_kr> 그게.. 또.. 얼음층이 의외로 얇을것 같다는 주장을 하는 사람들이 많더라고요
<yemharc> 그게 몇년 전부터 얼음분출 현상이라던가 액체상태의 호수가 보인다던가 하는 일들이 생겨서요
<yemharc> 그래서 '얼음층이 얇았던가다' vs '내부의 열기가 밖으로 빠져나오고 있는거다' 정도로 갈리고 있어요
<drake_kr> 2008년인가.. 명왕성 찍으러 탐사선 보냈다던데..
<drake_kr> 2015년에 도착한다고..
<drake_kr> 태양계에서 퇴출된 행성..
<yemharc> 허나 덕분에 팬은 늘어났죠
<yemharc> (......)
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저도 명왕성 팬
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 draco님도 목성 대적점에 대해서 정확히 알고 있는걸 보니
<drake_kr> 개발자들은 개발자 아니었으면 과학자가 되었을듯..
<yemharc> 대적점이면 그 태풍 말하는거였던가요
<drake_kr> 네
<yemharc> 아......그거 원리가 뭐였더라...
<drake_kr> 아맞다 draco님은 개발자 아니라고 주장하고 계시지.. (..)
<yemharc> 목성 자전속도는 거시기하게 느린데 양 극지방에서 발생한 태풍이 타고 내려오면서 반구마다 서로 반대로 휘몰아쳐서 궁시렁궁시렁
<drake_kr> draco님은 개발자가 아닙니다 -> http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/full/111709741.jpg
<drake_kr> 어라
<drake_kr> http://twitpic.com/1uibsd
<yemharc> 여튼 그래서 갈곳없는 잉여태풍들이 영역다툼을 시작해서 어느새 등장한 형님이 일대를 쓸어먹고 거대한 영역을 형성해서 근 2~300년씩 보호비 명목으로 에너지를 뜯어가는..........
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 반물질 1g 만드는데 600년.. 이라니..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 잠시 담배한대 피고 오겠습니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<yemharc> 쩝
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<rkJun> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<rkJun> 네,  안녕하세요.
<rkJun> jincreator님, 지난달 정기세미나때 그놈3 발표 잘들었습니다.
<jincreator> 헉, 오신 분이셨군요. 부끄럽습니다.
<rkJun> 아녜요. 많은 도움이 되었어요.:)
<jincreator> 이번 세미나에도 오시나요?
<rkJun> 이번 세미나는 학교 행사하고 겹쳐서, 못갈 듯 해요..ㅜ_ㅜ
<jincreator> 아, 대학생이세요?
<rkJun> 아.. 저는 야간대학원생입니다.
<rkJun> 낮에는 일하고요.
<jincreator> 지난번에 오셨을 때 얼굴을 익혔어야 했는데 아쉽네요.
<drake_kr> jincreator :: 저는 알죠?
<jincreator> 누구시죠?
<jincreator> 노란 머리에 키티 넷북 들고 다니는 사람은 아는데...
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<rkJun> drake_kr 님은 지난 세미나 때 델파이 책하고 xml 관련서적 나눠주신 분 아니신지요.?
<drake_kr> 맞아요
<drake_kr> 내일도 뭔가 들고갈것..
<rkJun> ^^
<jincreator> 응? 내일이잖아! 하마터면 깜박 잊고 못갈뻔했네요.
<jincreator> 한 3일은 남은 줄 알았는데...시간이 왜 이렇게 빠르지?
<rkJun> 벌써 내일이군요ㅎ
<drake_kr> 흠.. 아인슈타인 이론으로 워프가 가능하군요.. -ㅅ-; 안드로메다 성운까지 60년밖에 안 걸린다네요..
<drake_kr> 하지만 추진장치가 문제..
<rkJun> ㅎ.,ㅎ
<drake_kr> 흠 누가 2세기 안에 태양계를 정복한다고 했는데.. 동의함..
<yemharc> 2세기 안에요?
<drake_kr> 네 200년 안에요
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> 지금의 추진체계에 혁신적인 개편이 이뤄지지 않으면 무리라고 봐요
<yemharc> 항성간 추진이 문제가 아니라
<yemharc> 대기권 탈출이 문제
<drake_kr> 네.
<drake_kr> 일단 100년 안에 달이 접수될것 같고요..
<drake_kr> 달이 접수되면 대기권의 그 문제는 사라지죠..
<yemharc> 글쎼요......
<yemharc> 대기권 탈출에 관한건 근본적인 문제에 가까워서 이거 해결 안되면 우주서 뭘 지지고 볶든 결국 문제거리로 남을거라고 봅니다
<drake_kr> 뭐..
<drake_kr> 왕복추진이 아니면..
<yemharc> 역시 가장 만만한 컨베이어 벨트가 (..............)
<yemharc> 테라포밍까진 안되도 실제 행성개발이 가능할 정도의 기술력이 생긴다면 궤도엘리베이터를 만드는게 제일 싸게 먹히겠죠
<drake_kr> 그렇겠죠 궤도엘리베이터
<yemharc> 행성개발만 가능해져도 사실 자원은 무한이나 마찬가지가 되고
<drake_kr> 몇몇 기술들은 실제로 우주에서 합성하거나 하는게 효율이 더 좋기도 하고..
<yemharc> 근데 현실은 그런거 없고 po제1차 우주전쟁wer
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 흠
<hacking_u> 흠...
<yemharc> 포럼 자게에 반값등록금 관련 글타래를 이제야 봤는데
<drake_kr> 흠..
<yemharc> 대부분은 역시 [반값 등록금은 현 상황에서 좋은건 맞다]는 의견이 많군요
<drake_kr> 전
<drake_kr> 명문대는 아예 더 올려야..
<yemharc> 전 그런거 없고 아예 반댑니다
<drake_kr> sky는 지금의 한 10배 정도가 맞는듯..
<yemharc> 그리고 반값등록금 해야된다고 시위하는 대학생이란것들 보면 골빈것도 정도가 있지 용납이 안되요
<hacking_u> 근데 왜 반대이신...
<yemharc> 물론 경제 어렵고 등록금 x같고 다 이해합니다
<yemharc> 근데 요구하는 방법 자체가 글러먹었어요. (시위나 뭐 이런 태도가 아니라)
<hacking_u> 무턱대고 요구한다는 건가요
<yemharc> 애초에 그 시위하는 대학생들 머리통에 복지라는게 어떤건지, 그런 무턱대고 퍼주는 복지정책이 어떤 결과를 가져오는지 알고나 저러는지 모르겠어요
<yemharc> 아뇨, 시위하거나 요구하거나 하는 태도 이전의 문제라니까요
<yemharc> 아~무리 봐도 시위하는 대학생들은 대부분
<yemharc> 1. 복지는 당연히 국가가 해 줘야 한다.
<rkJun> 좀 엇나간 얘기인지 모르지만, 저는 방송통신대 다녔는데요. 1년 2학기 다니면 대략 등록금이 70만원내외였죠..
<yemharc> 2. 주변 애들도 다 맞다고 하니까...
<yemharc> 정도밖엔 안보여요
<hacking_u> 물가를 고려해도 지금보다는 싸군요
<drake_kr> 흠..
<yemharc> 다른거 다 제껴두고
<yemharc> 복지는 사람을 중심으로 보는 논리죠
<yemharc> 경제는 돈을 중심으로 보는 논리죠
<yemharc> 근데 복지에는 돈이 들어가죠
<yemharc> 그럼 경제논리에 입각해서 설득을 해야하죠
<yemharc> 그럼 실제 반값등록금 시위하는 학생들 중에 경제논리를 하나라도 들어서 설득을 하는 사람 있습니까?
<yemharc> 다들 인성에 호소하죠
<yemharc> "우리 공부하고 싶어요" 하면서
<hacking_u> 밀옹 // 그러니까 무턱대고 반값만 요구...
<yemharc> 그래서 국가가 말했어요. "그럼 B학점 이상이면 줄게"
<yemharc> B학점 힘듭니까?
<hacking_u> B 이상이면 뭐 주나요
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 고기요
<yemharc> B학점 이상이면 등록금 절반 국가서 내줄게 라고 대안을 제시했어요
<yemharc> 근데 그것도 말이되냐! 라면서 그냥 무조건 반값을 외칩니다
<yemharc> 복지 하면 좋죠
<drake_kr> 이럴때 이용해야져
<yemharc> 다같이 잘 먹고 잘 살자는거 좋습니다
<drake_kr> 소셜
<yemharc> 근데 그것도 여건을 보고 해야지 이건 무슨 같잖은 땡깡이냔 말이죠
<hacking_u> 다같이 가라앉는 수가...
<yemharc> 반값 등록금을 두고 소위 진보라는 사람들이 하는 주장의 근거는 유럽의 여러 사회주의에 가까운 복지국가들이죠
<yemharc> 근데 그 대부분이 4~5년 전 자료에 카더라 통신이고
<yemharc> 실제 지금 그 국가들이 어떻게 되고 있는지는 전혀 말하지 않아요
<hacking_u> 참 이상한게 요즘엔 무언가 요구할 때 자신들이 생각읉안하고 걍 내놓으라고 한달까요
<yemharc> 그 복지 좋다는 스위스, 대학 등록금 다시 받습니다. 그것도 2년 전부터요.
<hacking_u> 그 국가들중에 전반적인 국가 경쟁력이 떨어진 경우도 있던데요
<drake_kr> 일단, 스탠포드같은 경우 1년 학비가 6천만원가량 합니다..
<yemharc> 쌀 사는데 수레에 돈 실어 가는것보다 수레 3대 가져가는게 더 빠른 브라질
<drake_kr> 전 그 수준으로 올렸으면 좋겠군요..
<yemharc> 한때 세계 5위 경제대국에 인류 최고 수준의 복지국가였습니다
<yemharc> 그런 오래된 얘기 말고 최근걸 볼까요?
<yemharc> 그리스 어떻습니까
<yemharc> 복지라는건 한번 늘리면 줄일수 없어요
<yemharc> 회수도 못하죠
<yemharc> 복지에는 반드시 돈이 들어갑니다.
<yemharc> 이건 바꿔 말하면 부의 분배입니다
<yemharc> 부의 분배........물론 필요해요. 언제까지 파이만 키우면서 군침만 삼킬겁니까
<yemharc> 근데 그것도 적당히 먹어가면서 판을 남겨둬야 다음에 또 먹죠
<yemharc> 이건 당장에 빚내서 잔치한번 거나게 하고 다같이 죽자는 논리에요
<yemharc> 이렇든 저렇든 돈이 들어가는 문제는 결국 돈을 최우선 순위에 놓고 말할수밖에 없어요
<yemharc> 막말로 돈이 들어가는 주제를 놓고 토론을 하면 [누가누가 착한가] 같은 허무한 짓거리 해봐야 아무런 도움도 안됩니다
<yemharc> 그리고 반값등록금 정책 입안한 인간들도 x에요
<drake_kr> 뭐, 4대강 할 돈이면 애기들 대학 등록금 지원해주는게 낫것다 인가..
<yemharc> drake_kr, 아뇨, 그 부분에서 결정적으로 틀려요
<yemharc> 4대강 사업은 한번 하고 끝입니다. 돈이 얼마 들어갔건 일단 사업한번 쿵쾅하고 끝인데다
<yemharc> 정 뭐하면 중간에 회수도 가능한게 그런 국가사업에 관련된 자금이죠
<yemharc> 반대로 등록금을 준다 같은 복지는요
<yemharc> 국가 재정이 바닥나건 빚더미에 올라앉아 파산하건 그냥 줘야 합니다
<yemharc> 이게 복지와 사업의 결정적 차이죠
<yemharc> 그래서 복지는 철회도 못하고 회수도 못하는겁니다
<yemharc> 복지하다 안되면 철회하면 되지 않냐........... 그래서 일어난게 그리스 폭동이죠
<yemharc> 그리고 솔직히 말해서
<yemharc> 등록금에 고생하고 좌절하는 대학생이 70만명 정도인데
<yemharc> 그럼 그보다 더 열악한 소년소녀 가장 120만명은 투표권 없다고 버립니까?
<yemharc> 대학생은 자의적인 교육이고, 소년소녀 가장들은 국가 의무교육인데?
<yemharc> 어우 분위기 싸하네요;; 너무 흥분했나...
<jincreator> 아니에요. 사실 대학생인데도(...) 전 이 사안에 대해 잘 모르고 있었거든요.
<jincreator> 전 반값등록금 시위가 정부가 아닌 각 대학들에게 하는 건줄 알았어요.
<yemharc> 전 관심을 갖지 않는 사람에 대해선 별로 신경 안써요
<yemharc> 알지도 못하면서 선동당하는 멍청이를 싫어하죠
<yemharc> 알고서 반값등록금 요구하는 사람이면 차라리 나아요
<yemharc> 일단 스스로 생각이라도 한거니까
<yemharc> 자기가 생각해보고 "난 이게 맞는말 같다" 하면 누가 뭐라 할겁니까.
<yemharc> 반값등록금의 요체가 [세금으로 등록금 지원]이라는거죠
<yemharc> 여건만 되면 대학 무상교육......그거 뭐 대숩니까 하면 되는거지
<yemharc> 근데 여건이 안된다는거죠
<darkmeow_home> 세금으로 등록금을 지원한다는게 현실적으로 말이 안되는 (...)
<darkmeow_home> 대학이 자체적으로 등록금을 반값은 아니더라도 등록금을 낮춰라
<darkmeow_home> 이런 요구인데
<darkmeow_home> 뭔가 다들 이해를 잘못하는듯-ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home> 현실적으로 등록금을 반값으로 만드는건 절대 불가능하죠
<darkmeow_home> 점진적으로 등록금을 낮추면 가능할지는 몰라도 ...
<drake_kr> 아오 내가 반대하는건 다 법안 통과하네
<jincreator> 그럼 찬성하세요.
<darkmeow_home> 제가 경험했던 바로는 어떤 대학은 2~3년동안 등록금 안올리고 버텨준 곳이 있거든요
<drake_kr> 반값등록금 찬성합니다. 셧다운제 적극 찬성합니다
<darkmeow_home> 적어도 그런정도의 성의만 보여주면
<darkmeow_home> 학생들이 찍소리 안하죠 ...
<yemharc> darkmeow_home, 원래 반값등록금 정책은 말씀하신게 맞습니다. 근데 그게 안되니 국가재정으로 지원하라는 소리가 나왔죠
<darkmeow_home> 근데 이건 뭐 대강 10년동안만 들춰보더라도 등록금이 올랐으면 올랐지
<yemharc> 그리고 거기부터 논쟁이 시작된겁니다
<darkmeow_home> 몇퍼센트 내려받아보겠다
<darkmeow_home> 이런 얘긴 전무후무 했다는게 문제 .
<darkmeow_home> 뭐 국민 세금은 땅파면 나오나요 ㅋㅋ 강남 알부자중엔 아직도 수십억 세금안내고 버티는놈들이 수두룩하넫
<darkmeow_home> 란데
<darkmeow_home> 한데 - -;
<darkmeow_home> 현재 밀린(체납된) 국가 세금이 대략 수십조 됩니다.
<drake_kr> yemharc 님은 grr이 오른쪽인 이유 들었나요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<drake_kr> 글마 할부지가 월남전 갔다오는데
<darkmeow_home> 이걸로 부실대학 퉁쳐주면 전국의 모든 대학이 몇퍼센트씩 등록금이 내려갈 수 있어요
<drake_kr> 대통령이 이야기했다그러더라고요
<drake_kr> 박정희가
<drake_kr> 월남전 가는데 150원을 준다
<drake_kr> 까놓고 니들 갔다오면 3500원을 받는다
<drake_kr> 근데 그돈 국가사업에 쓸거다
<drake_kr> 니들이 도로깐거나 마찬가지다
<drake_kr> 라고 했다네요
<darkmeow_home> 네 그 말이
<darkmeow_home> 맞는데다
<yemharc> 틀린말도 아니죠
<darkmeow_home> 거기에 덤탱이로 한게 많아요
<darkmeow_home> 도로 깐거 뿐만 아니라
<darkmeow_home> 이곳지곳 무슨 센터 같은것도 지었죠
<darkmeow_home> 한군데에 많게는 10억씩 들어가는 과학 연구센터들
<darkmeow_home> 그거 다 미국에서 돈 대준겁니다.
<darkmeow_home> 대전 연구단지도 미국에서 돈대준거고
<drake_kr> 지금은 아예 뒤통수를 쳐버리니..
<drake_kr> 박정희처럼 앞통수를 쳐야지 -.-
<darkmeow_home> 인서울에 있는 연구센터 몇군데도 미국에서 모델 다 떠다가 그대로 박아주고
<darkmeow_home> 그거 안하면 월남전 안보내겠다고 해서 미국이 좋다고 다 박아준 ...
<darkmeow_home> 아 물론 지금의 10억이 아니라
<darkmeow_home> 당시 물가기준 10억입니다.
<drake_kr> 지금은 아무리 열심히 해도 성과는 다 이상한 놈들이 처먹고..
<yemharc> 여튼 암만 생각해도 정치에 중립따윈 없어요
<drake_kr> 없음요
<drake_kr> 남자와 여자가 평등할리 없고
<yemharc> 솔직히 전에 한번 여기서 정치얘기 나왔을 때 정치에 중립이 왜 없냐라는 발언에 좀 어이없었어요
<drake_kr> 개개인의 정치 성향에 중립이란 없는거고..
<drake_kr> 근데
<drake_kr> 디지털로 나뉘는건 아니지요
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<darkmeow_home> 요즘 정권에서 무슨 평등뭐?
<yemharc> 그래서 극단적인 사람들을 우파니 좌파니 혹은 수꼴이니 빨갱이니 하잖아요 (웃음)
<darkmeow_home> 그런거 외쳐봤자 헛소리일뿐 ...
<drake_kr> 아니, 극단적인 사람들도 없어요
<drake_kr> 다 자기 손익계산 하는거니까..
<darkmeow_home> 내 먹을거만 얍삽하게 챙기고 튀면 끝이죠 .
<darkmeow_home> 이게 다 정치하겠다고 하는 놈들 때문
<darkmeow_home> 먹고 사는 문제 돈버는 문제를 해결하기 위한 정치가 아니라
<yemharc> 수꼴과 빨갱이가 정말 정치적으로 극단이어서가 아니죠
<darkmeow_home> 그놈들은 정치를 위한 정치를 하는게 최대 문제
<yemharc> 그러니까 정치는 아무것도 해결해주지 않는다니까요 (웃음)
<darkmeow_home> 수꼴이랑 빨갱이는 정치를위한 극단이 아니라 밥줄챙기려는 극단이 아니던가요? 낄낄
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 저는 애기들한테 강조하는게
<drake_kr> 교육이 어떻고 저떻고 하기 전에 최소한의 공부는 해라.. <-
<yemharc> 전 공부까지도 안바래요.
<yemharc> 생각은 좀 해라
<drake_kr> ... 음.. 생각 전에 공부죠..
<yemharc> 공부 안해도 모르는건 인터넷서 찾을수 있죠
<darkmeow_home> 공부를 안하는데 생각을 할 수 있을리가 ...
<darkmeow_home> (...)
<yemharc> 저는 그런 관점에서 생각좀 해라........인거죠
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 제발 네이트나 싸이같이 닫힌데서 썩어가지좀 말고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래도 뭐 어때요
<darkmeow_home> 아고라도 그렇고 네이버 댓글다는데도
<drake_kr> 싸이는 쪽팔린거 쓰기엔 좋은 공간인데..
<darkmeow_home> 보면 다 썩어가는 넘들 정치얘기나 하고 앉아있고 ..
<yemharc> 그냥 노는 용도로 쓰는거야 아무래도 좋죠
<darkmeow_home> 제대로 된 정치얘기를 보려면
<darkmeow_home> 블로그글을 봐야 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 블로그도 생각보다 멀쩡한 곳 많지 않더군요
<drake_kr> 반면교사의 좋은 예시 : http://noneway.tistory.com
<darkmeow_home> 네 멀쩡한곳은 그다지 많지 않아요
<darkmeow_home> 하지만 최소한 비판능력은 키울수 있죠
<yemharc> 근데 그건 그것대로 문제인게
<drake_kr> 근데 제 생각이 좀 틀렸다고 생각하실지도 모르겠는데..
<darkmeow_home> 생각은
<darkmeow_home> 틀린게 아니라
<darkmeow_home> 다른거 .
<yemharc> 이긍 ㅇㅅㅇ
<darkmeow_home> (...)
<drake_kr> 18세 미만 아이들이
<drake_kr> 정치에 관심을 갖고 길게 글 쓰는것도 문제가 있는거라고 봐요..
<darkmeow_home> 그건 나쁘지 않아요
<darkmeow_home> 문제가 있는거도 나름 ...
<drake_kr> 짧게 짧게는 괜찮은데..
<darkmeow_home> 공부를 해야할넘들이 정치에나 신경쓰고
<darkmeow_home> 이런관점에서는 문제라고 볼수가 있긴 하죠
<drake_kr> 그러니까.. 길게 글 쓰는게.. '영향력을 행사할 만큼'
<darkmeow_home> 좀 속된 말로 "니 앞가림이나 잘해(?)"
<darkmeow_home> 이건데
<drake_kr> 아뇨 그건 아니구요
<yemharc> 제가 문제삼는거랑 비슷하신거 같은데요
<drake_kr> 니 앞가림은 중딩 정도면 잘들 하는것 같은데요..
<yemharc> 기본적으로 논리적 근거와 실제 사례를 들어 쓴 장문의 글은 어린 친구들에게는 읽을필요 없는 글이 되는 경우가 많죠
<yemharc> 반대로 감정에 호소하는 글들은 잘만 읽습니다
<drake_kr> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 그리고 거기서 몇몇 특출난(?) 아이들이 장문의 영향력 있는 글을 쓰기 시작하는데
<yemharc> 문제는 여기엔 논리도 없고 근거도 없고 감동은 있고?.........음
<darkmeow_home> 근데 감정에 호소하는 글들은 대체적으로 논리가 딸려요
<yemharc> 이런 상황이 되기 시작하면
<drake_kr> 좋은 글이네요. 너무 길어서 읽진 않았습니다. 세줄 요약점 <-
<darkmeow_home> 감동만 존재하는 이상한글만 난무할지도 (...)
<yemharc> 근데 그 감동이라는것도 어이없는 경우도 많아요
<darkmeow_home> 나중에 그걸로 막 이상한 선동질 하자고 하는넘들 생기고 (...)
<yemharc> 그리고 제가 그래서 소위 진보라 떠드는 인종을 싫어하는 이윱니다
<darkmeow_home> 진보주의 진보사회 이딴거 떠드는놈 치고 정치 잘 아는넘들 없어요 - -;
<yemharc> 무슨 소리에요 ㅋㅋㅋ 그치들만큼 정치[판]을 잘 아는 것들이 또 어디있다고요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 정치는 청산유수 같아서 인위적으로 엄청난 권력을 쥔 누가 개혁같은걸 하지 않는 이상
<darkmeow_home> 그런 목소리들이 존재한다고 해도 크게 바뀌진 않쟎아요
<darkmeow_home> 정치가 모든 문제를 해결하지 못한다는 의견에 동의하는 부분은 이겁니다.
<darkmeow_home> 정치[판]의 문제는 아는데
<darkmeow_home> 그래서 문제는 어떻게 해결할건데요?
<drake_kr> 근데 참 웃긴게
<drake_kr> 이게 일본도 어느정도 이야기해보면
<drake_kr> 정치인들 욕 많이들 하데요
<darkmeow_home> 네 요즘 욕 많이 나오죠 ㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 대지진 이후로 표면화된 것일뿐
<drake_kr> 요즘이 아니라..
<drake_kr> 5년전..
<drake_kr> 제가 일본에서 근무할 당시..
<darkmeow_home> 일본에서 근 몇년간 총리중에 2~3년 버틴 총리가 아무도 없쟎아요
<darkmeow_home> 욕 나올만도 하죠 얼마나 그지같이 했으면
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 그쪽도 다 똑같은 놈들..
<drake_kr> 가끔은 정말 한국보다 어이없는데 국민들 개개인은 참 좋은 사람들이죠..
<drake_kr> 군국주의라고 하나요.. 암튼 사상 비스무리한걸 들었는데 좀 신선한 충격이었죠..
<yemharc> crazyartideas.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/capitalism-the-reality.jpg   이것이 현실
<yemharc> VIVA! CAPITALISM~~!!
<darkmeow_home> 위룰 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 그 밑에 "우리가 너희를 바보로 만들어주마" 는 더 웃긴듯 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 종교..
<yemharc> 쓰레기같은 시스템 중의 하나가 종교죠
<drake_kr> 왜 세금을 안 내는겨
<darkmeow_home> 종교는 사회적으로 어떤 의무가 있냐면
<darkmeow_home> 불교에서는 시주를 받으면 그걸 절에 다녀가는 가난한 사람들에게 일용할 양식으로 베풀어주고
<darkmeow_home> 개신교나 천주교나 ... 여기도 마찬가지로 헌금이나 십일조를 받으면
<darkmeow_home> 먹을 힘조차 없는 사람들에게 베풀어주는거죠...
<darkmeow_home> 근데 요즘 어떤 문제가 존재하느냐면
<yemharc> 헌금은 몰라도 십일조라는 근거 쪼가리도 없는건 뺴죠
<darkmeow_home> 이 돈의 대부분이 새 종교건물을 신축하는데 빠져나갑니다.
<drake_kr> 영국 교회는 세금 걷네요..
<darkmeow_home> 강남의 모 교회가 좀 웃긴게
<darkmeow_home> 교회짓는다고 역사 한쪽 구석을 폐쇄하면서
<darkmeow_home> 대부분의 헌금과 십일조도 모자라서 봉사헌금을 받아다가 교회를 짓고
<darkmeow_home> ... 돈에 겨운 동넨가보죠
<darkmeow_home> 역사 -> 지하철역사
<darkmeow_home> 출구 한두쪽을 교회 지하실로 무조건 통하게끔 하겠답니다.
<drake_kr> 좋네요
<drake_kr> 거기다가 다이너마이트를 설치하면 되는건가..
<darkmeow_home> 진짜 골때리는놈들이죠 ㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 아놔 그 교회 지을돈으로 차라리 강남 달동네에 돈이나 돌리지 ...
<drake_kr> 전 여자(!)를 만나도 개독이면 안 만납니다
<darkmeow_home> 교회가 오히려 빈익빈 부익부를 부추기는듯
<yemharc> 매주 일요일은 자동차 자랑하는 날~♡
<drake_kr> 이뻐도 개독이면 도망갑니다
<darkmeow_home> 그래도 어떤 개신교인중에는
<darkmeow_home> 일년에 백만원씩 자선단체에 기부하는 개념인도 있어요
<darkmeow_home> 이런거 젊었을때나 하지 늙으면 누가 하냐고 ..
<drake_kr> 그 자선단체가 교회랑 밀접한 관련이 있는곳일겁니다..
<darkmeow_home> 네
<yemharc> 그런사람은 개신교인이 아니라 착한 사람인데 종교가 개신교인거죠 (............)
<drake_kr> 제가 너무 삐뚤어진걸까요
<darkmeow_home> 그나마 자선사업을 하는데 쓴다니까 낫죠
<darkmeow_home> 선교사업이 목적인 자선단체가 있고
<yemharc> 허나 돈받은 자선단체는 기독교인이 아니면 지원하지 않겠지 (......먼산)
<darkmeow_home> 자선사업이 목적인 선교단체가 있어요
<drake_kr> 자선단체가 unicef가 아니라면 '외국에 교회 짓는데' 모금한 돈을 이용합니다..
<darkmeow_home> 둘 사이에 어떤 차이점이 있냐면 둘다 똑같이 돈을 받는데
<darkmeow_home> 선교단체는 선교를 목적으로 돈을 받지만 대부분의 돈이 자선에 들어가고
<darkmeow_home> 자선단체는 자선을 목적으로 돈을 받는데 대부분 선교사들 여비로 지출이되죠.
<darkmeow_home> 비중의 차이 .
<drake_kr> 에효
<yemharc> 요컨대 돈이 낭비된다는 점은 같군요
<drake_kr> 빙고
<darkmeow_home> 이게 또 햇갈리는게 선교단체 웹사이트나 광고물같은데
<darkmeow_home> "우리의 사명"
<darkmeow_home> 이런걸 잘 읽어봐야돼요
<drake_kr> 그런걸 왜 읽어요
<darkmeow_home> 저 단체가 왜 만들어졌는지 무슨 일을하는지를 보고
<drake_kr> 그런건 무시하는게 제맛
<darkmeow_home> 나서야 기부를 결정하든가 말든가
<yemharc> 괜찮아요. 종교와 관련없이 기부하고 싶은 곳 많습니다
<yemharc> 종교단체에 기부를 고민할 정도면 이미 유토피아임
<darkmeow_home> 개신교 애들은 그런걸 안읽고 자기는 어떤 목적으로 기부한다고 하는데
<darkmeow_home> 그 돈이 과연 어디로 유용되는지는 몰라요
<darkmeow_home> 그래서 작년 제작년쯤 터진게 "구세군 사건" 이죠
<drake_kr> 차라리 동남아쪽에 여행을 갔다가..
<darkmeow_home> 작년에 구세군 냄비 얼마나 차던가요?
<darkmeow_home> 제가 알기로 작년에 구세군 운영비도 안나와서 적자봤다던데 '
<drake_kr> 그냥 안돼보이는 가족에게 얼마씩 부쳐주는게 훨씬 도움되는짓..
<darkmeow_home> 구세군도 개신교에서 운영하는 단체입니다.
<darkmeow_home> 알게모르게 자선재단은 거의 대부분이 개신교가 운영해요
<drake_kr> 종교단체에 돈을 주지 말고 직접 아이티에 구호물자 사들고 가서 애기들 붕대라도 감아주는게 최고지요
<darkmeow_home> 글쵸 ...
<yemharc> 그래서 전 길거리 모금행위에 동참하지 않습니다
<darkmeow_home> 음 제가 겪었던 일중 하난데
<darkmeow_home> 어떤 시골목사님이 있었습니다.
<yemharc> 훨씬 더 믿을만하고 확실한 곳은 얼마든지 있어요
<darkmeow_home> 그 목사님은 동네에 어르신분들밖에 안사는데다 돈벌이 꺼리도 없는 그런동네에 단칸방 같은 교회 하나 달랑 들고 있었죠
<drake_kr> 작은 교회들은 보통 좋은사람이긴 하지만 그래도 관심을 가지려고 노력하진 않습니다.
<darkmeow_home> 그 동네가 홍수가 엄청 나는 동넨데 그 동네 사람들 다 도와준다고 이곳저곳에 손벌려다가 빚지면서까지 도와주고 그랬어요
<darkmeow_home> 그런 일을 하면서 .. 그때가 저 군복무할때였는데
<darkmeow_home> 부대로 들어와서는 "세상사람들이 이런 작은것에 관심은 없고 대단한것처럼 보이는 속물든 껍데기에만 관심이있다"
<darkmeow_home> 라고 ...
<darkmeow_home> 그러가 갑자기 개신교를 비판하기 시작 ㄱ-
<darkmeow_home> 도시 목사들 처럼 겉멋든 사람이 되지 말라고 ...
<drake_kr> 아무리 그런 사람이라도 전 별로 안 좋아라 합니다..
<darkmeow_home> 전 카톨릭인데 교회예배드리면서 그때 아멘을 그렇게도 수도없이 외쳐본적은 없었습니다.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 농담은 아니예요 ㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 그 이후에 보았던
<darkmeow_home> 똥물교회니 여의도 순복음교회니 뭐니
<darkmeow_home> 뭐 썩은 목사들 줄줄이 나와다가 ...
<darkmeow_home> TV에 얼굴 한번씩 찍어주시고 ........
<darkmeow_home> 에어장도 나왔죠
<drake_kr> 썩은 목사들 아니죠.. 그분들이 기독교의 교리를 가장 순수하게 전파하시는 분들입니다.
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/4930 이분들이요
<darkmeow_home> (에어장 아시려나)
<yemharc> 에어장 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 왜요 에어장 좋은분인데
<darkmeow_home> 차라리 저분들이 낫습니다.
<drake_kr> 긍게요
<drake_kr> 말 어렵게 하는 사람 딱 질색입니다
<darkmeow_home> 저분들은 너무 정직해서
<darkmeow_home> 검은 돈을 드려도 그냥 받고
<darkmeow_home> 나중에 다 말할분들이라 ..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 검은돈 받아다 낼름 먹을거 뻔히 알고 주는거랑
<darkmeow_home> 어디에 쓰일지도 모르는 검은돈 주고
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 점심시간이군요
<darkmeow_home> 그 돈이 전혀 예상치 못했던 이상한데 쓰이는거랑
<yemharc> 저는 잠시 잠수를
<darkmeow_home> 은 ... 다르겟죠
<drake_kr> 교회 믿으면 천국 간다는 이야기는 공짜로 스마트폰 주겠다는 이야기랑 같은 이야기.
<darkmeow_home> 맛폰이를 꽁짜로 주면 저야 뭐 (...)
<darkmeow_home> (츠읍~)
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 시간있고 심심(?)하신 분들은 http://www.zeitgeistmovie.com/ 를 한번쯤 봐 보는것도 좋을거라 생각합니다
<yemharc> bundo, 안녕하세요
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 페북에 미스 강  사진 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> lexlove, 안녕하세요
<lexlove> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 허어......
<yemharc> 구글 한달 순 방문자(unique visitor) 10억명 돌파라네요
<bundo> lexlove 제 미모 보셨나요 ?
<bundo> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_164700266901162&ap=1  ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 가카와톡이라니..
<lexlove> bundo,안녕하세요? 입술 그리셨네요 ^^
<lexlove> bundo, 한 미모 하십니다. ^^
<bundo> 제가 한거 아니네요
<bundo> 우리 유저중 청년유니온 운동하는 이가 쩝 ~~
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 내일 만나면 코분투 사무실에 가두어 둬야지
<bundo> 큭큭큭
<bundo> 일단 유치장 ~~
<lexlove> 코분투 사무실은 제가 알기로 들어가기 어려운 곳이지 나오긴 쉬운 곳으로 알고 있어요
<bundo> 아 창고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아.. 그래요???? ^^
<lexlove> bundo, 나중에 광주 오시면 함 들리세요~~~ 광주에서 나주까지 먼 거리는 아니랍니다.^^
<bundo> 어 명환이 하고 리눅스 반 특강하러 갈께요
<bundo> 둘이 나주 구경하고 유람  할려고요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 제가 많이 알려서 여기서 세미나 할 수 있도록 열심히 노력할게요 ^^
<bundo> 넵
<bundo> 제가 바라는게 부산 광주 대전에 오픈소스 모임 생기는 건데...
<lexlove> 워낙 열악해서 빠른 시일에 될거 같지는 않지만 그래도 하나의 목표로 삼으려고 합니다.
<lexlove> <---(먼저 실력을 키우라고!!!!!)
<bundo> 넵 ^^;
<lexlove> 마음의 소리였어요..
<lexlove> 아니요...저에게 하는 마음의 소리에요
<lexlove> 제가 잘 못하니깐 자신이 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저도 슬슬 자신감이 없어요 그러나 객기로 버티는거죠 헤헤
<lexlove> 제 기준으로 bundo님은 잘하고 계셔요 ^^
<bundo> 술만 잘해유 @,.@
<lexlove> 술도 상당부분 필요하다고 생각합니다. ^^
<bundo> 어떤 유저가 우리 는 비주류 라고 하길래 우린 주류라고 해주고 술 무지 먹였습니다.
<bundo> 그러니깐 열심히 동참 하더군요
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 저요?
<bundo> 그 유저가 명환이여 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 작년도 가을 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 주류
<drake_kr> 주류는 소주
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> drake_kr 내일 올꺼죠 ?
<bundo> 수색역 두리치기 집 갈꺼임 흐흐
<drake_kr> 네 grr은 못 가고 다른 친구 하나 불러서 가요
<bundo> 굿
<drake_kr> 또 가입도 안된넘
<bundo> 상암 누리꿈 뒤에서 영화 찍었드라고 ...
<bundo> 체포왕
<bundo> 그리고 그영화 망했음
<bundo> 크크
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 내일 2차 갈떄 영화에 추적 장면에 나오는 터널 보여 줄꼐요
<drake_kr> 추잡하게 무슨 추적을..
<bundo> 박중훈 나온 영화인데 ... ~ 별루긴 함
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 분도님하고 박중훈하고 나이차이 별로 안 나지요?
<bundo> 내가 아래임
<bundo> 한 3~4살 정도 ?
<lexlove> 도대체 연예인들은 무엇을 먹고 사는 걸까요? 완전 동안
<drake_kr> 분도님 30대시잖아요
<bundo> 헉 1살차이임
<bundo> 사실 두살인데 나학교 1년 일찍 다녔으니깐 1살 차이임 흐 ~
<drake_kr> 흠 페이스북에서 바로 이미지 뽑기는 안되넹..
<bundo> 스크립 ?
<drake_kr> 걍 오른버튼으로 좀 할랬더니 안되네요
<drake_kr> 옄시 facemesh로 이미지 뽑기 하던 사람이 만든거라 똑같은 방법으로는 어렵게 해놓았네요
<drake_kr> 그렇다고 못 뽑을쏘냐
<bundo> drake_kr 나랑 통화좀해요 내가 전화해도 되나 ?
<drake_kr> 무료통화 많이 남았으니 제가 걸게요
<bundo> 그려  ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ^^;
<drake_kr> 비오는날 깻잎튀김도 해먹을만하네요
<drake_kr> 에잉 기름이 너무 많이 들어갔네
<bundo> 크크
<bundo> yemharc  발표 준비 다했남 ?
<yemharc> 준비는 했는데 좀 조잡조잡 해요. 거의 다 말로 떠드는것들이라서요
<bundo> 오늘까지 놀고 내일 오전 12시 준비해야지
<bundo> 흐흐
<yemharc> 우잌ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 웹표준에 대해서 강의를 한번 해볼까..
<yemharc> bundo, 다음달 강의자 한명 확보요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> drake_kr 굿 ~~
<drake_kr> 5분만에 끝나는 발표
<drake_kr> 웹표준의 실체는 '없습니다' <-
<bundo> 에잉 ~~ 늘려 봐요
<bundo> 발표 잘하는 이는 가을 우분투 컨퍼런스에 세워 줄께요
<bundo> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=20853&no=536&weekday=fri
<bundo> 유일하게 보는 만화 입니다.
<drake_kr> 저 부사장 시켜주세요
<bundo> ㅎㅎ 네
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 요즘 재미있는 이유가.. 아무래도 조준씨 역할이 큰듯 싶습니다..
<yemharc> 그런거같아요
<drake_kr> 만화그리는 조석은 좀 애기같은 느낌이고
<yemharc> 되려 조석 캐릭터가 조연이란 느낌
<drake_kr> 글마 형이 좀 사회생활을 해본 사람이고
<drake_kr> 요새 나오는 에피소드가.. 조준씨 에피소드를 토대로 애기들 감각으로 그리니까 대박나는것 같아요
<yemharc> 근데 조석씨가 나름 개그센스도 있어요
<drake_kr> 긍게요
<drake_kr> 조준씨 이야기만 들으면 재미없고
<drake_kr> 조석씨 이야기는 너무 애들같고..
<yemharc> 섞어놓으니 벨런스가 좀 잡히는 느낌?
<bundo> 3년전에 IRC  에서 링크 보고 보고 된건데
<bundo> 요즘 한 10개월 계속 보게 되는군요
<bundo> 처음엔 그림등이 이상했는데이젠친근함
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데
<drake_kr> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=25613&no=353&weekday=sat 이것도 재밌어요
<drake_kr> 작가가 곧 40인가 될건데..
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59281
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이거 재밌네요 http://binote.com/104869
<bundo> yemharc 내일 녹북 가져 올껀가요 ?
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> 나도 넥북 가져 가지만
<bundo> 혹시 내 넷북 빠가 되면 발표 자료 필요하니깐
<bundo> 하나 보내 줄테니 보관해주세요
<bundo> 발표 자료
<bundo> 하나 보내 줄테니 보관해주세요
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> 메일이 yemharc@지메일 ?
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> 오케이
<bundo> 한 3시간 걸렸네요 흐 ~
<yemharc> 도착했습니다
<bundo> 보냈습니다.  내일 저녁까지 공개하시면 안됩니더 헤헤
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 저도 안보고 있을게요
<bundo> 봐도 됨 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 에휴 이제 다 만들었으니 또 놀아야지
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=36319#p36319
<bundo> yemharc 어떻게 한걸까요 ?
<bundo> ls -ldct /lost+found |awk '{print $6, $7}'  <==  파티션 만든날짜 !
<yemharc> 아........
<yemharc> 좌절스러운 회의였어요
<yemharc> bundo, touch -a -t -m $time
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~
<yemharc> 회의 끝나니 청소시간 (........)
<yemharc> 잠시 슝
<hacking_u> Thanks God It's Frida
<hacking_u> +y
<hacking_u> jincreator, 밥안먹수?
<jincreator> 응. 그래서 좀 있으면 나갔다 한참후에 다시 들어올거야.
<jincreator> 헉, 좀 있으면이 20분이네! 진짜 밥먹으로 간다!
<Terras_earth> 혹시 c2dm 관련 개발하고 계신분 있으신가여.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<twinsenx> :)
<jincreator> ^0^
<twinsenx> 에그로 접속했더니 "몰라 뭐야 요금 무서워" 모드입니다;
<jincreator> 훗, 전 와이파이 존에서만 인터넷을 하지요.
<twinsenx> ssid를 MBOUTmobile로 해놨는데.. 잡혀갈라나.. 무섭..
<jincreator> 2mb18noma 트위터는 차단되었죠.
<jincreator> 하지만 잡혀가지는 않았어요.
<twinsenx> 아 글쿤요 어쩐지 팔로우 안되더라니 ㅋ;
<Seony> mysql varchar 타입은 첫글자가 숫자 0이면 짤리나요?
<Seony> 해결했씁니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 자러갑니다.
<Seony> 낼 뵈요
<twinsenx> 안녀이주무십시어
<gorefield> 님들아
<gorefield> 우분투 설치하고
<gorefield> 패키지 주소넣고 업데이트하는데요
<gorefield> Error authenticating some packages라는
<gorefield> 오류가떠요;;
<gorefield> 밑에 오류뜬거로는
<gorefield> firefox , firefox - branding 등등
<gorefield> 스샷잇는데
<gorefield> 도와주세요 ㅠㅠ
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요!
#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-25
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 아 아침부터 빡치네요
<jincreator> 응? 왜요?
<drake_kr> 편의점에 뭐 사러 나갔다가
<drake_kr> 쓰레기통 옆에서 담배피고 있는데
<drake_kr> 담배핀다고 지랄하네요
<drake_kr> 신성한 교회앞에서 담배피지 말래나? ㅡ.ㅡ
<jincreator> 예수님이 흡연자였으면 남녀노소 가리지 않고 모든 교도들이 흡연할 기세군요.
<drake_kr> 여자였지만.. 예수쟁이 + 비흡연자 콤보라..
<drake_kr> 아, 물론 담배 안 피우는 사람을 비흡연자라고 하는게 아닙니다..
<drake_kr> 담배 안 피우는것이 뭐라도 되는줄 아는 것 <- 비흡연자
<drake_kr> 슬슬 상암동으로 이동할 준비를 해야겠군요..
<jincreator> 버, 벌써요? 아직 4시간이나 남았는데...
<drake_kr> 일단, 이동하는데 한시간 이상 걸리니까요..
<drake_kr> 같이갈사람도 중간지점에서 만나야 해서..
<drake_kr> 11시엔 출발을 해야..
<drake_kr> 그전에 이것저것 준비물도 있고요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 설마, 드디어 스트리밍을?
<drake_kr> 아아아아
<drake_kr> 카메라 없어요
<drake_kr> red5 서버환경은 구축이 완료되었습니다만..
<drake_kr> 카메라가 없어서 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 전용플레이어를 가정하면 다른 솔루션이 또 있지요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 결정적으로 천주교는 술담배 허용.. ㅎㅎ
<Server^Seony> MacOSX 10.6.8 업데이트로 리붓...
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 미디어 스트리밍 서버가 700$면 엄청 싼편인가..
<Alsen> 몇 분 안계시네요 ㅎ
<Alsen> drake_kr
<Alsen> 오늘 오시나요?
<Alsen> MK-BB, 오늘 오신다고 포럼글 봤었는데;;
<Alsen> 암튼 이따 뵙도록 해요~ 저도 얼릉 씻고 갈 준비해야 겠어요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 우분투 네트워크 매니져에서 IP주소를 수동으로 설정했을 경우, 이게 어디에 저장되는지 파일명 아시는 분 계세요...
<cheayuncho> 잠수/.. ㅠ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<HiOSS> 접속~!!
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 비가 엄청 오네요ㅎ 다들 비 조심 하세요.
<imsu> hehe
<imsu> 안녕하세요~
<cheayuncho> 안녕하세요
<HiOSS> 우분투 사용자모임 세미나 진행중입니다
<HiOSS> 비가 오고 있기는 하지만 많은 분들이 참석 하셨네요ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 아 그렇군요
<hacking_u> 한창 세미나 중입니다
<hid276> 안녕하세요 오랜만에 들어옵니다.
<hid276> 비가 끝없이 내리는군요 ㅡㅡ;
<hid276> 다름이 아니오라 테스트 한가지만 부탁드려도 될까 해서 들어왔습니다.
<hid276> 혹시 계시는분 있으신가요?
<gorefield> 님들아
<gorefield> 질문하나만 해도되나요;;
<rhaps1dy> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<rhaps1dy> 우아아 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> ???
<rhaps1dy> 아얄씨 10년만에 접속하는것 같아요
<rhaps1dy> 채널들이 많이 죽었네요
<jincreator> IRC를 10년이나 하셨군요! 전 우분투 채널만 있는데다 IRC를 본격적으로 시작한지 그리 오래되지도 않아서 그런 건 몰랐네요.
<rhaps1dy> ㅠㅠㅋㅋ 그렇군요.. 저는 주로 해킹관련 채널쪽에 있었는데.. 결국 폭파되었어요..
<jincreator> 오, 그런 채널도 있었군요.
<rhaps1dy> 그런데 매킨토시 관련채널은 없나요? 이제 막 매킨토시 새내기라서 모르는것 천진데;
<rhaps1dy> 물어물어보니 이곳분들께 여쭤보라고 해서 ㅎㅎ;;
<jincreator> 프리노드 서버는 주로 오픈 소스 쪽이라 있을 것 같지는 않은데요. 게다가 서버 자체도 한국 게 아니고요.
<rhaps1dy> 글쿤요;;
<jincreator> 한IRC에 kmug 채널이 있지 않을까 싶네요.
<jincreator> 아, KMUG 대화방 접속 주소라네요. http://118.107.166.44/board/zboard.php?id=notice&page=1&sn1=&divpage=1&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=227
<Sehnsucht> 안녕하세요
<Sehnsucht> 이른 아침부터 죄송한데, 뭐좀 여쭤봐도 될까요?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-26
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> 안녕하세요 아직 지하철이신가요?
<jincreator> 아뇨, 지금 학교 도착했습니다.
<jincreator> 이젠 편하게 삽질하고 있어요.
<cartes9> 저는 요새 웹표준 공부합니다
<cartes9> jincreator, 어디사시나여?
<jincreator> 일산인데 지금 친구와 흑석동에서 프로젝트중입니다.
<cartes9> 아아.. 흑석동 제친구도
<cartes9> 중앙대인데
<cartes9> 거기 다닌다는..
<cartes9> http://cau.ac.kr/~bongbong1/
<cartes9> http://cau.ac.kr/~bongbong/
<cartes9> jincreator 제 친구 아시나여?
<cartes9> 컴과인뎅
<jincreator> 교수님이신데요.
<cartes9> http://cau.ac.kr/~bongbong/c11
<cartes9> 이수업들었데요.. 저교수님수업..
<cartes9> 구자경이라구
<cartes9> 친구에요
<jincreator> 같은 학번이기는 한데 전 잘 몰라요.
<cartes9> 아... 그렇군여
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=18006
<grr> ni hao
<Jinseok> 오우
<Jinseok> 저 잠깐 주분투 확인 하고 올께요! 미친듯이 루분투,주분투,쿠분투 설치 중 입니다
<imsu> drake_kr: 어제 많이 드셨사옵니까 ㅋㅋ
<fudoyusei> 야호
<fudoyusei> 세미나 참석하신 분 손 ㅡ_ㅡ
<Guest90578> ..
<Guest90578> ...
<Guest90578> oh my god
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-18
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : <12시> 정각을 알려 드립니다.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 봇이라고 생각하시면 오산입니다. 시계 보고 있다가 직접 타이핑 했습니다.ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 아흠 설거지
<acooda> 귀찮아 ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 라고 적는 봇
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (거....거기 짱돌 내리시고; ㄷㄷ)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<twinsenx> :D
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 움드드움드,
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 할로
<umttumt> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 좋은 노래 추천좀 해주세요
<yemharc> 김광석 - 서른 즈음에
<yemharc> (........후다닥)
<imsu> fuck you
<imsu> yemharc, ㅎㅇㅎㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu: 안녕하세요
<imsu> yemharc, 아옹 졸립구만유 ;; ㅠ
<yemharc> 저도 죽겠어요
<Seony> 오늘은 많이 계시네요
<bluedusk> Seony, 안녕하세요
<Seony> 넵 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 여기는 오늘 바람이 어마어마하게 부네요. 이렇게 바람 불 때가 아닌데..
<bluedusk> 괜ㅊ찮아요
<bluedusk> 한국은 장마철인데 비 안와요 6_^
<Seony> 가뭄이 심하다는 뉴스는 보긴 했어요
<yemharc> 가뭄이 심하다는 뉴스는 별로 없고요
<yemharc> 4대강 판 덕에 물난리 안 난다는 기사는 종종 보이더군요 .........................
<yemharc> .....비도 안 오는데
<umttumt> 요즘 진짜 비 안오네요
<umttumt> 비좀 왔으면 좋겠는데;
<yemharc> 태풍 온단 소식도 안 들리는거 같고요
<Seony> 어디선가 봤는데, 한국의 태풍이 하와이 근처 태평양에서 생성된다고... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 죄송합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제가 방귀를 낀게 그만..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> arvid : 하와이에서 한국까지 ......
<twinsenx> 항공으로 8시간 45분 ......
<twinsenx> 거리는 대략 20 cm
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 으으
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쩝;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 면접보라고 메일도 왔는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이걸 가봐야하나란 회의감이 드네요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 봐야지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 위치상 교통비 10만 (...)
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 취직하고 돈벌어서
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 맛난걸..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 면접 보는데 교통비 10만 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 대략 이런거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 합격하란 보장이 있는것도 아닌데 쩝;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 채용할테니 오란것도 아니고 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : idc쪽 2통 와있는데 뭐 둘 다 저꼴
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 원래 면접볼때 교통비 지급 하는 규정이 있는걸로 아는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (....; )
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 올해 면접 20곳 넘게봤지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 죄다 땡전 1푼도 안 주는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 과거에야 줬는듯하지만, 최근 다들 짜졌어요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : lg계열도 삼성계열도 유명 보험사계열도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다들 한푼도(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 작은 회사야 돈 없구나라지만, 저것들이 교통비 줄돈도 없다고하면 아무도 안 믿을껄요(...) (시내 한복판의 빌딩 4층이나 쓸 돈도 있는데)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 4층을 쓰는게 아니라 4개층을 ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 올해 대충 뭐 현황이 이래요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이직 욕심 넘 부려서 살짝 피보는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 올해 한 3~4번 이직했는데 욕심부려서 벌 받았나 현제 몇주째 백수 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 조만간 어찌해야죠 ^^:
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 이번 기회에 네트워크 관리사나 딸까해서 교육비 내기 싫어서
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 뭐 전 할줄아는게 없어서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 정부돈으로 교육받을려고 신청해뒀는거
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 그냥 고만 다니라고 할떄까지는 뻐겨야 할듯..;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이번 주말이면 결과 나올테니 교육이나 받고 내년에 취업해야하나;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 교육 기간 58일(휴일 제외)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 받으면 8~11월 증발 (9시~15시)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 따는겸해서 공부해서 CCNA도 해버릴까 생각중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 영어 울렁증인것도 아니니까요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 시험 일정 어디있는걸까요 ㅇㅅㅇ?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 이번 면접 보시려는데가 어디신가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 칫 가입타령하네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : y사랑 l사라 해둘게요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 응; 지금 보니 양쪽 다 같은쪽 계열사인건가;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하아
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오늘들어 자꾸 전화가 오는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 귀찮아라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잡전화가 자꾸 오네요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니다; ccna일정도 어딧다고;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : y는 어디지...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런 건망증
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 무시하셔도 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 둘 다 lg계열
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 몇년차세요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (전 초보 (딴청) )
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 경력이라 그리 내세울것도 없어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이제 20대 중반이니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음냐 ccna/p관련 정말 싫은점이
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그럼 전에 어디 계셨었어요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지방이면 서러워요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 지방 계시구나;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 교육 받을만한곳이 죄다 수도권; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이전에요?
<twinsenx> 네트워크관리사? 이건가여? http://www.icqa.or.kr/advice/network01.aspx  CCNA는 시스코건가염? https://learningnetwork.cisco.com/community/certifications/ccna
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 포샵질 해서 먹고살고있었고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 둘 다 좀 다른거 다루어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후자는 라우터나 스위치등의 장비 위주
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : na/np는 공부 안해도 덤프 보고 2주면 따실거에요...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전자는 일반 PC를 포함하는 좀 더 하위족 중심
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ; 그건 사실인데 그러기 싫어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 솔직히 그랬다가 나중에 라우터보고 버벅되는건 사절
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저는 2년 공부해서 ie땄는데 쓸데가 없어요...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 언제나 응시할 수 있는 시험이니 조금 실력 기르고 외워서 따야죠 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일정을 제 사정에 맞추어서 잡을수 있는 시험이니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 라우터는 없지만 (당연한가)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시뮬이라도 좀 끄적이고 봐야죠 ^^:
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 마지막 이직전엔....se로 있다가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다시 그 이직전엔 hp관련 업체 있다가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다시 그 이전에는....또 se로 끄적였다가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 올해 대충 이러고있는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사실 hp서버쪽은 운전땜에 짤렸지만 (....; )
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 운전 실력땜에 가벼운 사고내서; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여튼 올해초 너무 이직 자주했다가 이제 채용이 줄어드는 시기가 와서 고심하다가 교육비나 신청해둠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이번주말이나 다음주초면 결과 나올듯
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나중에 고용보험 도합 6개월 넘어가면 귀찮아지니까요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 겨우 200만 지원 주면서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 그리 까다로운지 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 관할청에서만 해준다고 하질 않나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 벌서 4번이나 찾아갔고 되던 안 되던 한번 더 가야하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 서류 끈으러 면접본 회사 돌아다녀야했고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 IDC에 있는데 저희 지금 NE 비공개 모집 하는데 면접 한번 보실레요>
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ?
<bluedusk> oodshit
<twinsenx> LG CNS 면접 질문들 모음(SE직군) http://blog.daum.net/lily_ae/4077038  그런데.. se는 system engineer는 가끔 들어봤는데 ie는 뭔가여? internet explorer는 아닐테구;;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음; 저 질문 내역은 그닥 보템이;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 랄까 너무 범용적이랄까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어디 가도 저런거 물어봐요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : s사 계열도 그랬고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : l사 계열 올해 2~3번 면접봤을?도 그랬고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기타 다른데 가도 결국 저런거 물어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저기 있는것들 젤 흔한 질문지들이니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 면접 공략이랄까 그런거보면 100% 언급할것들임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅇ튼 당면에는 이번주중으로 나올꺼라 생각되는 정부 예산쪽을 기다려봐야죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 당장에 자격증이라도 교육 좀 받을려면 돈이 있어야죠; ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 국비 없으면 교육비가 150이던가 ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잠시 세탁물 정리하고올게요
<twinsenx> 오홍.. 서울엔 이런 곳두 있군염 서울애니메이션센터 http://www.ani.seoul.kr/potal/index.jsp 서울시재정지원인가본데.. 부산에도 이런데 있을래나.. (뒤적뒤적)
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래픽 + 사운드 + 영상편집
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 알아야 이제서야 시작 가능한게 영상편집인데;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쩝 그러고보면 에팩도 배우고픈데 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw 움드드움드
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [KRNIC] 101.55.0.10 :  (KDTIDC, -)
<razGon_UNT> 누구계셔요?
<umttumt> 안계신거 같네요
<razGon_UNT> 아무도 없으신지요?
<Markers> 안녕하세요 'ㅅ'
<Markers> 다 주무시는건가 'ㅅ';
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<Markers> '';;
<umttumt> ...?
<Markers> 저 혹시 페도라에서 메뉴 같은 것들이 한글이 되게끔 할려면 어떻게 해야되나요? 아시는분 계실려나
<umttumt> 설치를 한글로 하셨으면 편리하실텐데
<umttumt> ...
<umttumt> 지금도 될진 모르겠는데
<umttumt>  /etc/sysconfig/i18n 이라는 파일 열어서
<Markers> 우분투에서는 언어팩 설치 따로 하면 되는거 같던데 페도라에서는 yum으로 막 찾아볼려고해도 없더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<umttumt> locale수정해주시면 될거에요
<Markers> 네네
<umttumt> 한국어 패키지도 없으신건가요
<umttumt> 그럼 변경 하셔도 적용 안될텐데
<Markers> 그게 ko_KR.utf8로 바꾸어도 바뀌지가 않더라구요 리부팅 시켯는데
<Markers> ㅇ_ㅇ;;;;
<umttumt> ko_KR.UTF-8 입니다만
<umttumt> ....
<Markers> 언어 패키지가 없는거 같아서 따로 찾아볼려고 하고는 잇는데 검색을 하면 한글 입력에 관한 것들만 있고....
<Markers> 언어팩 추가 하는 거 GUI로 나와잇는것들도 있는데 제가 설치한 페도라는 추가 하는 부분이 없어서 -ㄱ;;;
<umttumt> gnome 인가요?
<Markers> 아뇨 윈도우 매니저는 KDE입니다 'ㅅ'
<umttumt> yum -y install kde-i18n-Korean.noarch
<umttumt> 해보세요
<umttumt> 대소문자 구분 하셔야되구요
<Markers> 그거 설치하고서 보면 언어팩 추가가 되어잇나요?
<umttumt> 근데 왜 하필 페도라를 설치하시고 우분투 채널에서(.....)
<umttumt> ....해보시면...알 수 있지 않을까요...
<Markers> 그게 우분투에서 막 끄적거리다가 지인분이 페도라 하면 좀 알려주신다길래 아싸리 페도라 해야지 하면서 햇다가......
<Markers> 페도라 자료 찾아볼려니깐 먼가 없더라구요.....-_-;
<Markers> 버츄얼 박스 위에서 지금 돌리고 잇는데 흠;;
<umttumt>  필드에서... 페도라를 쓰는곳이 없을텐데...
<Markers> 그게 아마 지인분이 페도라 알면 서버에 관해서는 알려주겟다!!! 햇는데 지인분이 쏙 사라졋음 ;ㅁ;
<umttumt> ....
<umttumt> 서버라....
<Markers> 머 저야 우분투 햇다가 페도라 햇다가 총 다 합쳐도 시작한지 일주일도 안되서 ㅠㅠ;;
<umttumt> 다 그렇게 시작 하는거죠뭐...
<umttumt> 누구라고 태어나자마자 리눅스 솔라리스 다 배우고 태어나는거 아니니깐요(....)
<Markers> 근데 먼가 굉장히 갈수록 어렵네요 'ㅅ';;;
<Markers> 윈도우 위에서 지금 현재 버츄얼 박스 돌려서 하고는 잇는데 좀
<Markers> 조작조작 내가 하고 싶은것들 좀 할 수 있겠다 싶으면 이제 네이티브로 리눅스 설치 해보려고 하는데
<Markers> 할수록 겁나 어려운거 같고 하나 푸는데 하루나 2일 넘게 걸리니 ㅠㅠ
<umttumt> 다 그런거죠 뭐
<umttumt> 천천히 차근차근 하세요
<umttumt> 우리에겐 구글이 있잖아요 (....)
<Markers> 그게 구글이 영어로 나오기 시작하면 그냥 눈앞이 깜깜해져서..
<Markers> 음 일단 yum 명령으로 저위에 명령 치기 이미 설치가 되어있다고 나오네요 'ㅅ'
<umttumt> 실례지금 지금 연세가?
<Markers> 음 'ㅅ'
<Markers> 나이가 몇이지;;
<Markers> ..............
<umttumt> 갑자기 고등학생의 스멜이(....)
<Markers> 20대 중반이예요 '';;;;
<umttumt> 아;; 죄송합니다;
<Markers> 나이를 안 세어봣넹;;
<umttumt> 연식이 어떻게 되시나요
<umttumt> (....0
<Markers> 25살인가 26살인가;;; 가물가물...
<umttumt> (....)
<Markers> 어쩌면 27살일수도..
<Markers> 머 그쯤;;
<umttumt> 85 86 이정도 되시나보네요
<Markers> 일단 /etc/sysconfig/i18n 에서 LANG="ko_KR.UTF-8" 이렇게 고치면 되는건가요?
<umttumt> 네 그거 수정하시고
<umttumt> 위에 패키지
<umttumt> 설치 해보세요
<Markers> 패키지는 설치 해봣는데 이미 설치 되어있다고 나와서 ''
<umttumt> 아하........
<Markers> 주석 처리가 #이죠?
<umttumt> http://img.umttumt.org/%E1%84%89%E1%85%B3%E1%84%8F%E1%85%B3%E1%84%85%E1%85%B5%E1%86%AB%E1%84%89%E1%85%A3%E1%86%BA%202012-06-18%20%E1%84%8B%E1%85%A9%E1%84%92%E1%85%AE%2010.48.11.png
<umttumt> 네
<Markers> 음?;
<Markers> 이게 머죠?;
<umttumt> ....그냥 제 데스크탑이요;
<Markers> 리눅스 쓰면 저렇게 자기 호스트를 만들어서 막 올려놓을수 있나요?;
<umttumt> 아
<umttumt> 네 웹서버
<umttumt> ....
<Markers> 웹서버 배우면 되는건가요 +_+
<Markers> 근데 맥이신거 같네요 ''
<umttumt> ....(....)네
<umttumt> 네 저는 맥이에요
<Markers> 그것도 일어.....
<umttumt> 네 일본에서 사서....
<umttumt> 는...관계가 없나
<umttumt> ....
<Markers> ''
<Markers> 음
<Markers> 설정하고
<Markers> 리부팅 시켯더니
<Markers> 그냥 똑같은거 같은.
<umttumt> 안습이네요
<bridgebot> mog422 : 움드드움드, 요즘 자주 보이시네여
<umttumt> ㅇㅇ
<umttumt> 요즘 할거 없어서
<umttumt> irc에서 죽치고 있음
<bridgebot> mog422 : 왜 저쪽동네 채널은 안오나여
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 채널이름도 까먹고...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 서버도 다르지않나
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 귀찮기도 하고
<Markers> 흠
<Markers> 먼가 굉장히 어렵다 방법이 나왓잇는거 같은데 나와는 맞지 않는거 같아 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : http://maketecheasier.com/configure-language-settings-in-kde/2010/10/06
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 여기 쉽게 잘 나와있는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 검색을 안해보셨나보네요
<Markers> 그게 영어는 앞이 캄캄해져서....ㄷㄷ
<Markers> 음
<Markers> 화면이 저화면이랑은 전혀 맞지가 않아요 근데 ㅠㅠ add langauge 라는 부분이 전혀 없음... 언어 팩 추가를 해야되는데
<razGon_UNT> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_UNT> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 저 잠시만요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요 'ㅅ'
<razgon>  /nickname razGon_Xsh
<razgon> 리하이요.
<razGon_Xsh> 리하이요.
<razGon_Xsh> 다들 없으시군요.
<Markers> ''
<Markers> 안녕하세요 'ㅅ'
<razGon_Xsh> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xsh> 앞에 이야기 보았습니다.
<razGon_Xsh> 그게 다 성장통입니다.
<Markers> 막 접속하신거 아닌가요 'ㅅ' 헐 ㅋ
<razGon_Xsh> 저기 있는 놈중에 razGon_UNT 이녀석은 제 서버에 켜져 있는 놈입니다.
<razGon_Xsh> 저의 분신. 지금 접속한건. 윈도우에서 원격으로 접속한거입니다.
<Markers> '';;;;;
<razGon_Xsh> 일단 보니 언어 문제 때문이시군요.
<razGon_Xsh> 왜 페도라로 하시죠?
<razGon_Xsh> 제가 경험은 없어서요. 우분투의 경우는 language support라고 여기 보시면 한국어로 변경해주는 게 있습니다.
<razGon_Xsh> 게다가 설치할때 설치언어 한국어로 하면 왠간히 다 바꿔줍니다.
<Markers> 네 저도 우분투 몇일전에 좀 쓰다가
<Markers> 주변 지인분이 페도라 하면 자기가 페도라 좀 안다고 옆에서 알려준다고 해서 페도라로 전환햇는데 'ㅅ' 좀 어려움이 잇네요
<Markers> 지금 당장 지인분 만나서 하기엔 좀 늦엇구 ㅠ
<razGon_Xsh> 페도라 보다는 센트OS가 문제구요.
<razGon_Xsh> 일단은 원격으로 콘트롤 하는 시스템을 구축하세요,
<Markers> 페도라에도 langauge support에 해당하는게 있을건데 그걸 못 찾겠네용 ㅠ
<razGon_Xsh> 제 서버는 거의 90%는 원격으로 콘트롤 합니다.
<razGon_Xsh> 흠.. 수동으로 하는 건. 제가 잘 몰라서요. 페도라는......
<razGon_Xsh> 명령어 다시 배워야 하는데. 여기처럼 적극적으로 말씀해주시는 분들이 없어서요.
<Markers> 네엥 ㅠ
<razGon_Xsh> 게다가 한아얄씨와 브릿지봇으로 저쪽에서도 답도 해주구요.
<Markers> 'ㅅ'?
<razGon_Xsh> 우분투가 그리 나쁜 것도 아니여서 여기서 이야기 합니다.
<razGon_Xsh> 아... 여기 대화 하시는 분 몇분 안되는데. 리스트에 없는데도 다른 분들이 이야기 하시죠?
<razGon_Xsh> 그거 hanirc에 있는 분들과 중계가 되도록 링크있습니다.
<Markers> 음 ; 일단 그런분은 본 적은 없는거 같네요 'ㅅ';;;;;;;
<razGon_Xsh> ?
<razGon_Xsh> 자주 보이는데요.
<razGon_Xsh> 잠시만요. 브릿지 봇이 나갔나?
<razGon_Xsh> 있는데요.
<razGon_Xsh> 월요일이라서 바쁘신듯.
<Markers> 음;; 그런가 저 대화하면 2~3명만 얘기를  해봐서 'ㅅ';;; 그것도 다 리스트에 잇는분들만'';;
<razGon_Xsh> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh> 일상하실때 들어오시면 대화 많이 하는데.
<Markers> 우분투 버전이 데스크탑이랑 서버 따로 잇던데 다른가요 많이?
<razGon_Xsh> seony님과 yemharc님은 아시죠? 근데 낮에 보여요.
<razGon_Xsh> 아.. 다른점이 있다면요.
<razGon_Xsh> 1. 데스크탑은 32비트가 주를 이루고. 서버는 64비트가 주로 추천받습니다.
<Markers> seony님은 저번에 잠깐 대화는 했어요 'ㅅ' 전에 전에
<razGon_Xsh> 2. 데스크탑은 GUI가 붙고 서버는 그따위것 없죠.
<razGon_Xsh> seony님은 지금 하와이에 계셔서 아마도 시차가 다를 듯합니다.
<razGon_Xsh> 우리시간의 -19로 잡아야 하니. 지금 아침 7시정도?
<razGon_Xsh> 맞나?
<Markers> ㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xsh> 여튼 이른시간이라서 없으신거구요.
<Markers> 일단 저 2가지 차이인가요?
<razGon_Xsh> 예
<razGon_Xsh> 아. 그리고 데스크탑 같은 경우는 여러 패키지가 깔려있죠.
<razGon_Xsh> 서버는 그딴거 없습니다. 깨끗한 버전
<razGon_Xsh> 그냥 코어만 있는 버전.
<Markers> 근데 요새 컴퓨터가
<Markers> 다 64비트로 나오지 않나요?????? OS 마다 다른건가요? 32비트랑 64비트랑?
<razGon_Xsh> 그게 기본데이타 처리방식을 이야기 하는것일겁니다. 제가 조금 설알아서 말입니다.
<razGon_Xsh> 한번에 처리하는게 32비트와 64비트이냐의 차이죠.
<razGon_Xsh> 요즘은 64비트로도 많이 나오는데요. 32비트도 많이 쓰입니다.
<razGon_Xsh> 솔직히 서버가 아닌 거에야 32비트가 범용성이 더있죠.
<Markers> 아... 그렇군요. 저도 그냥 풍문으로 듣기만 해서 'ㅅ' 아는게 없다는
<Markers> 아 다시 우분투 설치 햇네요 ㅠ
<razGon_Xsh> 그리고 속도상 64비트와 차이 별루 없다는.
<razGon_Xsh> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh> 우분투가 좋습니다.
<Markers> 주 OS는 윈도우인데 버츄얼 박스로 위로 돌리니 그나마 괜찮은거 같네요
<razGon_Xsh> 리눅스는 윈도우랑 개념상 조금 차이가 있는게 있습니다.
<razGon_Xsh> 네트워크상에서 서버에 접속한다고 생각하고 접근하셔야 합니다.
<Markers> 리눅스는 예전부터 못하는게 없다 못하는게 없다 이런 얘기는 귀에 엄청 많이 들엇는데 전혀 할줄을 몰라서 머가 좋은건지 나쁜건지 전혀 감도 안 잡히고 주변에 리눅스 쓰는사람도 많이 없어서 '';;
<umttumt> 리눅스는 게임을 못하죠
<razGon_Xsh> 윈도우가 더 낫습니다. 일반 사용자가 사용하기에는.
<razGon_Xsh> 근데 리눅스는 안정성이 좋고 사양이 별루 높지 않아도 됩니다.
<Markers> 리눅스로 게임은 하는거 같던데 'ㅅ'
<razGon_Xsh> 마치 같은 컴에도 디아3를 설치하는 것과 LOL을 설치해서 플레이하는 것으로 비교할수 잇죠.
<razGon_Xsh> 둘다 잼있는 게임이지만. 디아는 컴이 좀 좋아야 하고. LOL은 그런 제약이 별루 없죠.
<razGon_Xsh> 제 직장에 3년된  오피스형 컴에도 실행되니...
<umttumt> ....리눅스에서 게임을 하시다니!!!
<razGon_Xsh> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh> 할수도 잇죠.ㅎㅎㅎ
<umttumt> 디아블로 안될건데
<umttumt> ....
<razGon_Xsh> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<umttumt> 해봐야.. 뭐 와인으로 겨우겨우 스타 정도 돌아가겠죠;
<razGon_Xsh> Markers: 근데 리눅스를 하시는 목적이 잇으신지요?
<Markers> 저 우분투 하면서 궁금햇던게 잇엇는데 apt-get 이용해서 패키지 같은거 받아오잖아요.
<umttumt> 그 좋은 윈도우를 놔두고 ....
<umttumt> .....
<Markers> 음... 목적은 윈도우기 싫어서랄까......
<razGon_Xsh> 서버쪽으로 하시는 거나 특별히 그래픽쪽이나 음악작업 안하시면 리눅스는 필요없습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xsh> ㅎㅎㅎ
<umttumt> 그럼 맥으로 가셨어야지 왜 리눅스로(....)
<razGon_Xsh> 옳소~!ㅎ
<umttumt> 아 테클 걸지 말아야지;;
<umttumt> 뭔가
<umttumt> 고생길이 훤히 보여서
<umttumt> 안타깝네요
<umttumt> ....;
<Markers> 1차 목적은 윈도우로 제맘대로 먼가 할 수 없어서 랄까요... 머 그런거고 2차로는 그냥 제 나름대로 홈피 만들어보고 싶어서요 ㅠ 제 도메인 갖고서 만드는거 좀 먼 지인들 보니깐 개인 홈피를 자기가 서버 올려서 하는거 같더라구요 그거 듣고 대충 물어보니 리눅스 쓴다고 하길래
<umttumt> 앞으로 리눅스 1000번은 재설치 하실텐데.... 그때마다 왜 내가 이딴걸 시작한걸까 하는 기분이 드실거에요
<razGon_Xsh> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh> 동감.
<Markers> 음... 먼가 리눅스 하지 말라는 경고 같네요 =ㅅ=;;
<umttumt> 발을 들여놓지 말았어야 ㅠㅠ;
<razGon_Xsh> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<umttumt> 제가 SE 6년차인데
<umttumt> 왜 리눅스를 시작해서
<umttumt> 밤에 서버 죽으면 자다말고 전화 받고 나가야하는지
<Markers> 1000번이니깐 대충 987번만 더 설치하면 되는건가요..
<umttumt> 그냥 열심히 공무원 시험이나 준비할걸
<umttumt> ....
<razGon_Xsh> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh> 리눅스는 매력있는 OS에요.
<razGon_Xsh> 윈도우를 보다가 우분투로 오니 컴을 보는 눈이 넓어졋습니다.
<razGon_Xsh> 윈도우는 사양이 높아서 왠간한 사양 아니고서는 눈에 안들어옵니다만
<razGon_Xsh> 리눅스는 무슨 기계만 들어도 이거 뭐 설치해서 함 서버 만들어 볼까? 하고 생각해 봅니다. 그게 고생길인줄 알면서도 ...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh> 근데 잼있어요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh> 단, 업으로 하시면...마음 많이 무너 질겁니다.
<Markers> 근데
<razGon_Xsh> 제 개인 서버도 망했을때 먹먹햇으니깐요.
<Markers> 윈도우 사용자보다 리눅스 사용자들이 먼가. 창작 같은걸 많이 하는거 같아서 좋아보여요
<razGon_Xsh> 예
<razGon_Xsh> 아... 그게 그런 분들이 많아서 그래요.
<razGon_Xsh> 그리고 윈도우는 정답이 대부분 있죠.
<razGon_Xsh> 워드는 HWP. 프리젠테이션은 PPT.
<Markers> 정답이 있나요 '';;; 아예 방법도 안 보이던데 ;ㅅ;
<razGon_Xsh> 게임은 이런식으로 이렇게...
<umttumt> http://img.umttumt.org/%E1%84%89%E1%85%B3%E1%84%8F%E1%85%B3%E1%84%85%E1%85%B5%E1%86%AB%E1%84%89%E1%85%A3%E1%86%BA%202012-06-18%20%E1%84%8B%E1%85%A9%E1%84%92%E1%85%AE%2011.39.54.png
<umttumt> 백본 새로 들어왔어요
<umttumt> ....
<razGon_Xsh> 리눅스는 그런게 없어요. 누가 갔던 길조차 없는 경우 많고.
<razGon_Xsh> 가끔 어떤 센스도 필요하죠. 마치 전자 정글 여행.ㅎ
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷ..
<Markers> 오오오오
<Markers> 드디어 찾았다 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xsh> 오~~~~ ㅎㅎㅎ ㅊㅋㅊㅋ 할일 업!
<Markers> 페도라에서 한글 언어팩 설치 하는거 드디어 됏네요 ㅠ
<razGon_Xsh> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh> 축하드립니다.
<razGon_Xsh> 앎의 기쁨이 있죠. 하나하나 배우다가 보면 답이 나와요.
<Markers> 여..역시 어쩔수 없이 영문 문서를 읽어야되는건가;
<Markers> 까막눈인데
<razGon_Xsh> 저는 여기서 리눅스 배워서 생판 몰랐는데. 지금은 서버도 만들었요.
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷ
<Markers> 일단 제대로 동작하는지 아니면 그냥 단순히 설정햇더니 그냥 동작하는것처럼 보이는건지
<Markers> 재부팅 해봐야겟네요
<razGon_Xsh> 윈도 서버는 너무 사양을 원해서 안정성을 보니 리눅스로 보았죠.
<razGon_Xsh> 옙
<Markers> 헐...
<razGon_Xsh> 리눅스 설치하니 옛날 버벅이 컴은 더이상의 버벅이가 아니였습니다.
<Markers> 우분투는 언어팩을 다운로드 못 받네 머지;
<razGon_Xsh> 허걱.
<razGon_Xsh> 혹시 카이스트 정전?
<razGon_Xsh> 서버가 카이스트 잇는데 종종 서버 다운됩니다.
<razGon_Xsh> wasikevin: Nihaoma?
<Markers> 음 그건 아닌것 같네요 이제 막 우분투 설치해서 영문이길래 한글로 바꿀려고 언어팩 설치한거니 카이스트로 따로 설정하지 않았으니
<razGon_Xsh> wasikevin: have a nice night.
<razGon_Xsh> 기본은 카이스트서버로 설정되어 잇습니다.
<umttumt> !wsv ftp.kaist.ac.kr
<razGon_Xsh> 서버가 종종 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv ftp.kaist.ac.kr
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : lighttpd/1.4.28
<Markers> 아..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 잘 살아있네요
<razGon_Xsh> 오우... 다 보이는데요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 다음으로 바꾸어야 되죠
<wasikevin> razGon_UNT, I am still working.:-(
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv ftp.sayclub.com
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : lighttpd/1.4.30
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv ftp.daum.net
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : Apache/2.2.17 (Unix)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv ftp.jaist.ac.jp
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : Apache/2.2.22 (Unix)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 자이스트 돋네
<Markers> 저게 먼가요?
<razGon_Xsh> wasikevin: OMG!. ㅜ.ㅜ; I'm sorry....
<razGon_Xsh> 저도 잘 모르겟습니다만. 서버 살아있는지 확인 한거 같은데요.
<Markers> 아까 말씀하신거 브릿지봇이 저건가;
<Markers> 오오
<Markers> 제대로 된다;
<Markers> 신기하네
<razGon_Xsh> wasikevin: jjai yo u!!
<Markers> 화이팅인가요 'ㅅ'
<razGon_Xsh> 예. 한자어가 안되서요..^^;
<razGon_Xsh> 加油!!
<razGon_Xsh> 되네요^^
<Markers> 음 여기 계신분들은 나이대가 얼마나 되실려나 'ㅅ';;
<razGon_Xsh> 뭐 보니깐 17에서 40대까지 잇으신듯 한데요.
<razGon_Xsh> seony님이 41인가 42인가 되시고.
<razGon_Xsh> chochaeyon님은 17이고
<Markers> 17 ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : razGon_Xsh님//저랑 같은 삽질을 하시는거군요 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐든지 서버로 해볼까란 괴발상이 떠오르죠
<razGon_Xsh> 근데 대부분은 20-30분...정도...
<razGon_Xsh> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh> 은근히 잼있어요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나중에는 눈에 보이는 모든 머신이 고려대상이 되요
<razGon_Xsh> 근데 저는 기술력이 안되요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 심지어는 tv등의 가전제품조차;
<Markers> 아 리스트에 없는분이구나 이분이
<razGon_Xsh> 진짜 아까운게... 그냥 못쓴다고 기계 다 버리려는거에요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 요즘은 안드로이드로 ㄴ오는거 많은데 이넘들 리눅이라 컴파일해서 돌리면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 서버로 다 되요
<razGon_Xsh> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh> 그러게요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 거창한 서버 아니라도 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : smb등은 모든 머신에 올리는게 정답이에요
<razGon_Xsh> 지금 놀고 있는 넷북 하나 서버로 쓰려구ㅠ요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래야 최소한 스토레인지를 넷?으로 서로 공유 ㄱ능하거든요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ftp or smb가능하다면 dlna정돈 서버 돌려두면 편해요
<Markers> 웹 서버 만들고 할려면
<razGon_Xsh> 거기까지하고 그다음은 그데이타로 가전을 콘트롤 하는 거죠.
<Markers> 정확히 머가 필요한가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런계열은 미디어랑 연관이 커서요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 없어요
<razGon_Xsh> 오...
<razGon_Xsh> dlna그거 배워야 하는데...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그냥 httpd등을 컴파일해서 돌리세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 끝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이거 하나 돌아가고 있으면 서버입니다
<Markers> 'ㅅ';;
<razGon_Xsh> 티비에 가끔 애들 사진 앨범으로 하려는데. 지금 있는 HTPC로 간혹합니다만. 여간 불편해서요.
<Markers> 제가 전혀 모르는상태라 httpd등을 컴파일해서 돌린다 라는게 무엇을 뜻하는건지;;
<razGon_Xsh> 저정도 가시려면 이쪽으로 1년 이상 미치도록 파셔야... 저는 아이봐야 해서 포기.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh> 그리고 기기의 극한으로 몰고 가죠.ㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 컴파일 안 해도 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 귀찮으시면 기존에 컴파일 된거 받아서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그냥 돌리세요
<Markers> ........
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설정 파일도 기존의 예제 가져와서 경로랑 비번등만 고치세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 넣으세요
<Markers> 먼가 외계어를 듣는거 같다 'ㅅ';;;
<razGon_Xsh> 넷북도.. 이거 웹서버에 미디어 서버에 등으로 쓸수 잇겠는걸? 하고 더 쓰는 것들을 알아보기도 하죠.ㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보통 -c니 httpd -c /etc/httpd.conf
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 끝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이거 한줄 치면 이제 서버죠
<razGon_Xsh> ㅎㅎㅎ ㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 한대 세팅하면 서버이름등만 고치고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 돌려써야죠(..)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 개인 홈서버인데 보안? 그런거 엿먹으라고하세요(...)
<razGon_Xsh> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 저 그럼 도메인 같은거는 어떻게 정하나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 애초에 smb/ftp보안 구질구질합니다
<razGon_Xsh> 그건 도메인 구입해야 합니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : sftp등도 아니고 ftp udp라 보안즐입니다
<razGon_Xsh> 아니면 다른거 이야기 해주신거 있는데.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 변조체크도 못하는데 무슨 보안요?
<Markers> '';;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 중간에 패킷 가로채서 보던지 (암호화도 안 됨), 변조하던지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 악성코드를 심던지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 알아낼 수단자체가 원천적으로 없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전송시 에러 걸리는지도 체크 못하는데 변조체크라니!;;
<razGon_Xsh> http://www.kr.freebsd.org/doc/PoweredByDNS/
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 너무 많은걸 기대하시는거죠 (....; )
<razGon_Xsh> 여기 하나하나 용어 설명이 되어 있는 겁니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 도메인 안 사셔도 무료 서비스도 이씁니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그걸로 ip등록하시면 되고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 요즘 공유기라면 (05년 출시 이후)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다들 자동 등록 기능 있음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거 써서 특정 주소로 고정해둘 수 있습니다
<razGon_Xsh> 아.. 그게 그거군요.ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 음
<Markers> 저희집이 공유기 쓰는지는 어떻게 확인을 하죠?
<razGon_Xsh> 헉...
<razGon_Xsh> 인터넷 바로 뽑아 쓰세요?
<razGon_Xsh> 공유기는 인터넷 포트에서 뽑아서 여러 컴이 쓰게 만들어주는 기기.
<Markers> 제가 이쪽은 전혀 몰라서 '';;
<Markers> 보니깐 티비에서 선을 끌어다가 컴퓨터에 꼽던데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공유기에 보면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ddns던가 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 켁;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 cmd열고
<razGon_Xsh> http://j.mp/PbKdrx
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ipconfig /all쳐보세요
<razGon_Xsh> 위의 사이트 연결해 보세요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 ip뭐에요?
<razGon_Xsh> 이런 장치 없나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 192~224로 시작하면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄱㅇ유기 쓰는겁니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이게 젤 확실해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공유기 눈에 안 보이는데 설치하고 잊어버렸거나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 직접 설치 안 했으면 모를수도 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 저건 확실하죠
<razGon_Xsh> 하긴 그렇겠네요.
<Markers> 저 근데 ipconfig /all 해서
<Markers> 제가 머 쓰는지 어떻게 알죠 =_=;;;
<razGon_Xsh> 해보셨어요?
<Markers> 쳐서 보긴 햇는데
<Markers> 먼가 많이 출력되서
<Markers> -_-;
<razGon_Xsh> 뭐라고 나오던가요? 화면 창을 키워서 보세요.
<razGon_Xsh> 맨윗쪽에 나와요
<Markers> 정확히 어떤 부분을 찾아야되나요 음
<Markers> window ip 구성
<Markers> 무선 lan 어댑터 무선 네트워크 연결 2:
<razGon_Xsh> 아니면 ipconfig만 치세요
<razGon_Xsh> imsu: 안녕하세요?
<imsu> razGon_UNT, 안녕하세요 ^^
<Markers> 이더넷 어댑터 로컬 영역 연결 < 이부분만 보면 되나요? 이부분만 먼가 좀 나와잇는거 같은데
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xsh> 기본게이트웨이나 IP4v주소
<imsu> razGon_UNT, 대항해 시대는 무료인가요?
<razGon_Xsh> 반유료입니다. 그냥은 무료구요.
<Markers> 183.96.235.216 이네요 ipv4주소 가
<imsu> 음 ~ 예전에 하려고 하니까 유료라고 해서 안했는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 재밌나 ;; 한번 해볼까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh> 좀더 현질용 아템입니다.
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<razGon_Xsh> 그거 풀린지 오래되었습니다.
<imsu> 글쿤요~ ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh> 그냥 무료로 하셔도 됩니다. 욕심을 버리면 훨신 재미있죠.
<imsu> 가끔 피시방에서 하는 사람들이 있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh> imsu: 폴라리스 서버의 잉글랜드에 템플나이츠 길드 찾으세요.
<imsu> 편안하게 즐길 게임이 요즘 안보여서요 ㅋㅋ 다 노가다 판이라서 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xsh> 라즈곤님 소개로 왔다고 하면
<razGon_Xsh> 거기도 노가다인데. 압박이 없습니다.
<razGon_Xsh> 음악들으면서 합니다.ㅎ
<Markers> 음 일단 제가 그럼
<Markers> 공유기 안 쓰는건가요 'ㅅ'
<razGon_Xsh>  Markers 예 그런거 같군요.
<Markers> 그럼 어디 등록을 해야되는건가요? 도메인
<razGon_Xsh> 도메인은
<razGon_Xsh> http://kr.dnsever.com/
<razGon_Xsh> 무료도메인은 이런것도 잇습니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 183이라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 클C군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공유기등을 쓰고 있는 상태네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니다 실수
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 183이면 안 쓰고있네요
<Markers> 'ㅅ'
<Markers> 라즈곤님 먼가 많이 아시는거 같네요 사이트가 바로바로 나오신다;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠 한대 이번기회에 사세요
<wasikevin> razGon_UNT, forry, I was in a con-call
<wasikevin> razGon_UNT, what's up?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보안 고려해서도 필요해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아시는분은 아시는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : xp시절에
<razGon_Xsh> 그게 아니라... 제가 1년전에 yemharc님에게 배운겁니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보안 실험하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컴을 직접 인터넷에 물렸을때
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물린지 3분도 안 되서 코드등의 공격이 들어왔는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공유기 물리니까 몇시간 버텼다라더군요
<Markers> ''
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본적으로 기본값인 이상 대부분의 포트를 막아두니까요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_UNT> wasikevin: 加油! cheer up!
<Markers> 음
<Markers> 지금
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 외부 엑서스시 포트 다 막아두면 웜등의 공격
<Markers> 제가 컴퓨터에 직접적으로 물리고 잇는건가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대부분의 경우 자동 면제임
<wasikevin> razGon_UNT, impressive
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 183이면 직접 물려져있어요
<Markers> 공유기 사서 그냥 바꾸기만 하면 되나요? 그럼?
<razGon_Xsh> 예 그렇습니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : wifi도 쓰셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 유무선 한대 사세요
<razGon_Xsh> 사시면 와이파이존도 되는데...
<razGon_Xsh> 안살이유없죠.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 300메가 + 기가랜 사시면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 싼건 1만대인데 비추
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 외장 안테나 달린거 사세요
<razGon_Xsh> 오 기가랜!
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2~3만대?
<razGon_Xsh> 외장안테나! ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 있는거랑 없는거 감도 하늘과 땅 차이나요
<Markers> 근데 라즈곤님이 알려준 사이트에서 보니 가격이 6~7만원대도 있네요 'ㅅ';;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 없으면 방문 한겹 통과할때마다 수십%의 감도가 하락해요
<razGon_Xsh> 예 무료부터 뭐 많이도 잇습니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 6~7만은 약과 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 버팔로등의 전문 회사제라면 수십만~수백만짤도 있음; (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : usb꽃기만하면 nas기능도 되고
<razGon_Xsh> 마커님 귓말좀요.
<razGon_Xsh> 옆에 탭에 잇습니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 450메가 와이파이 지원하는등
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 멋진넘입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제경우 450메가 되는 무선랜 쓰다보니 ㅠ .ㅠ
<razGon_Xsh> 근데 11n이면 초당 몇메가가 되나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 300메가대이면 20메가대정도에요
<razGon_Xsh> 45mb/sec면 느린건가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 450메가면 40메가대후반
<razGon_Xsh> 노트북 무선랜 끼니 그정도 나오던데요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물른 단위는 바이트
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실 전송속도 기준 체크니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 벤치같은 숫자놀이 기준 아님
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 감도만 양호하면 무선이라도 저정도 속도 나옵니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 응답시간도 1ms이하입니다
<razGon_Xsh> 문제는 감도군요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무선이면 안 좋다는거 다 옛날 애기
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 감.도.가 문제
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 감도 나쁘면
<Markers> '''
<razGon_Xsh> 일단은 외장형 안되면 알미늄..캔도리..ㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 바로 속도가 10%이하로도 가고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 응답시간이 수십ms 심하면 수백도 가요
<Markers> 먼가 컴퓨터 할려면 하드웨어적인것도 자세히 알아야되는군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 감도 최악가면 아슬아슬해져서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 수백k밖에 안 뜨기도해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참고로 제가 산 05년제 공유기
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 집에서 20미터 넘는데도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 폰으로도 감도 3칸 떠요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 비교하느라
<razGon_Xsh> Markers:님은 컴으로 주로 뭐하셨어요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 외장 안테나 없는거 동시에 설치후 하니까 어?냐고요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ap인식조차 못함 -_-;
<razGon_Xsh> 결론은 외장안테나 필수?!
<Markers> 저 같은 경우...
<Markers> 게임만 햇죠 -ㅅ-;;;
<Markers> 요새는 인터넷방송에 맛들여서...
<razGon_Xsh> 아...
<Markers> 가끔 프로그램 언어 조금 배운다고 코딩도 하고
<razGon_Xsh> 인터넷 방송...CJ잼있죠.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh> 은근히 그런거 하면 컴이 잼있음.
<razGon_Xsh> 예전에 할때 잼있었는데...
<Markers> 저 혹시 우분투에서 sudo apt-get install language-support-ko 이거 되는거 맞죠?
<razGon_Xsh> 아마도요.
<razGon_Xsh> 저거 뮤직스트리밍 서버입니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 외장 없으면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 방문 하나 지나갈때마다 감도 20%감소
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 문 2겹 통과하면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아주 즐되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 감도 35%정도 줄던데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이거면 ?됨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 연결 속도가 일단 반으로 줄어들고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실제 속도가 거기 비래해서 줄어들어요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안테나 있는넘요? 20%이하의 영향만 나옴
<Markers> '';
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 'ㅅ';
<razGon_Xsh> 아... 조용하고 좋네요..
<razGon_Xsh> 자유감..
<razGon_Xsh> 근데 내일 출근해야 되는데.ㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 비가 추적추적~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 파폭 최신버전 7환경에서 문제 많네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다운그레이드할려고 다운 다 되는걸 기다리는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 툭하면 크레쉬해요
<razGon_Xsh> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh> 저는 구글의 노예...
<razGon_Xsh> 크롬써요..ㅠ
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 으으
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아침 8시 반까지 인천공항 가야 하는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 차가 빠를까요 지하철이 빠를까요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 신도림에서 출발 합니다;
<razGon_web> 지하철 원츄.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 역시;;
<razGon_web> 단. 아침은 6시반기상?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네 아마도 그쯤 되겠네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 근데 차로 간다고 해도
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 엄청 막힐테니...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 더 빨리 일어나야 하지 않을까 싶네요
<Markers> 차보다는 지하철이 안전하지 않을까 싶은데요 제 생각엔 'ㅅ'
<Markers> 우분투 한글 입력기 nabi가 좋나요?
<Markers> 이거 노트북이라서 그런지 한영키가 제대로 인식을 못하는거 같은데 멀 써야되지;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 요즘 거의 nabi 쓰는거 같던데..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 맨처음에 우분투 쓸때가 5.04 였는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그때 나비가 유행하다가
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 한영전환 문제 해결 안되서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : imhagul이 인기 몰이 하더니
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 어느순간 다시 scim이 인기를 끌더니
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 요즘 다시 nabi 인거 같더라구요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ......
<Markers> '';;;
<Markers> 결론은 nabi?
<Markers> nabi인거 같아서 설치는 햇는데 이거 바꾸는 키 설정은 어디서 하죠?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네... 나비
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...
<razGon_web> 기본으로 나비입니다.
<razGon_web> 한글키도 먹고 해서 편해요.
<razGon_web> 그냥 한글키 누르면 될텐데요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 7시 26분에 지하철을 타야하다니 ㄷㄷ;;
<razGon_web> 요즘은 하도 셋팅이 좋아져서요
<Markers> 이게 노트북이라서 그런지 한영키 누르게 되면 전체 검색창이라고 해야되나 그게 떠서 ''
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 키맵을 수정하셔야 겠네요...
<razGon_UNT> 돌아왔습니다.ㅎ
<Markers> 흠;
<Markers> 나비 사용하니깐 바꿀때는
<Markers> 쉬프트 스페이스 누르면 되기는 한데
<Markers> 한글에서 영어로 바꿀때 쉬프트 스페이스가 안되는데 이거 분명 설정하는게 잇엇는데 -ㄱ;
<razGon_UNT> 콘트롤 스페이스. 함해보세요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 크룸은 크레쉬 안 하나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도용 이번버전 이상한지 몰라도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 7환경에서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 현제 ie, 파폭 크레쉬 발견
<razGon_UNT> 그런가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 브라우져자첸 크레쉬 안 하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 플레쉬가 죽어서 오류보고 --;
<razGon_UNT> 뭐 몇게 있긴합니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 만일 플레쉬로 된 페이지라면 작업내역 퍽
<razGon_UNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 저는 잘께요.
<razGon_UNT> 졸립네요.ㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그건 못 봤는데, 자꾸 오류보고 뜨는게 귀찮음
<razGon_UNT> 내일 뵈요.ㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 덕분에 다운그레이드준비중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네~;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 소설 연재분 봤고
<razGon_UNT> Markers: 시험 잘보세요.ㅎ
<Markers> 네에 ㅎ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 겜 엔딩 마져보고 (30분?)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자야죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단은 다운그레이드부터 ㅇㅅㅇ
<razGon_UNT> 내일뵈요.ㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 자야겠네 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕히 주무세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-19
<bridgebot> SnooeyTab : 음 한시간 더 연장할까 아쉽네
<razGon_UNT> Seony: Aloha!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 김선생^java : 안녕들 하세요 :)
<bridgebot> readytoact : -_-z
<readytoact> -,.-
<readytoact> 198년만에 돌아왔다
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : readytoact: 하용
<Markers> 안녕하세요 :D
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 198년/(365+0.2507)/24/60/60만에 돌아오신거군요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_UNT> Markers: 오.돌아오셧군요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 198초만이란거죠;
<razGon_UNT> 후.. 날씨 덥습니다.
<razGon_UNT> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우 졸립
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 몸상태 나쁜듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아까 오전에도 졸려서 좀 자다가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일어난지 3시간만에 또 심각하게 졸립;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1,2시간 ㅈ면 그럭저럭 회복되긴하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여튼 상태 좋진 않은듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아마 감기인듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자료 다운만 걸어놓고 잘려니 돈 안 낸다고 구박하네요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 받고나서 15분 이상 기다려야 받을수있다고 뜨네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후 61분할은 역시 괴롭네요; (...)
<razGon_UNT> 후...
<razGon_UNT> 오늘 정말 덥네요.
<laen0k> 그렇게요 지금 인내력으로 앉아있어요 ㅋ
<razGon_UNT> 워드프레스가 관리하기 힘든가요?
<razGon_UNT> 어느정도 블로그형태의 홈피에는 표준이 되가는거 같기는 한데요.
<bridgebot> w : 음 워드프레스 관리가 ㅈㄹ
<bridgebot> w : 관리가 젤 편하던데 =3
<razGon_UNT> 그런가요?
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : w,  이니옹!!
<razGon_UNT> 참고로 저는 HTML이라든가 PHP등은 전혀 모릅니다.
<razGon_UNT> 간단한 홍보용블로그 만들려구 하는데. 괜찮은지 해서요.
<razGon_UNT> 막상 읽으려니 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> w : bluedusk|Desktop: 넹
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 3시 넘었으면 퇴근해야죠
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 우리 모두 퇴근준비를
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : >>ㅑ~!
<bridgebot> w : razGon_UNT / 네 몰라도 걍 설치 문서 따라서 복사만 하고
<bridgebot> w : 나머지는 거의 웹인터페이스로 가능해요
<bridgebot> w : 업그레이드도 버튼만 클릭하면 되고
<bridgebot> w : bluedusk|Desktop: ㅇㅇ 이미 짐 싸는중
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : sudo apt-get install wordpress 하면되던데요..
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : w, ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 그럼 우리 일도 빨리 끝났는데 은양 꼬셔서 저녁이나 같이
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ..........
<bridgebot> w : bluedusk|Desktop: ㅇㅇ 꼬셔봐요 =ㅅ-
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ....
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 내가 꼬셔야 하는거임?
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 이니옹이 만나봤으니
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : .......
<bridgebot> w : bluedusk|Desktop: 블덕옹이 꼬셔야..
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 난 루저라 안됨..
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : .......
<bridgebot> w : 전 키 170도 겨우 되는 루저임
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 저도 배나온 아져씨 루저라..ㅠ
<bridgebot> passinger : 저도..
<bridgebot> w : 전 키도 작고 배도 나옴
<bridgebot> w : -ㅅ-
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 그럼 이니옹이 꼬셔야겠네요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 화이팅!
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 트윗 모니터링 하겠심
<bridgebot> w : 없는일로 하죠
<bridgebot> w : 걍 나 혼자 은양이랑 맥주나 마셔야지.
<bridgebot> w : 블덕옹은 의지가 안보임 =3
<bridgebot> w : (메롱) =3
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ...
<razGon_UNT> sudo apt-get install wordpress?
<razGon_UNT> 되나요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 저는 키작고 배나오고 유부남임.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_UNT> 뭐 이거 읽어보니 XE랑 비슷한 점이 많군요.
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 은양이랑...
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 썸씽있는건가요?
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : bluedusk|Desktop: w 제가 꼬셔봐요?
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 조류독감, 안넘어 온다에 한표
<bridgebot> w : 후?후웁
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : bluedusk|Desktop: 해보고 되면 좋은거고 안되면 본전이죠
<bridgebot> w : 은양이 넘 보고 싶은 블덕옹..
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 쳇
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 은양이 눈이 높은거임
<bridgebot> w : 항상 바뿌다고 하닌깐 =3
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 요즘 은양에게도 일탈이 필요할것 같던데요
<bridgebot> w : 일탈 하악
<bridgebot> w : 블덕옹이 고고 해보세요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 트윗보면 대부분....좀 그렇던데요
<bridgebot> w : 나같은 묘족이 끼어들데가 아님
<bridgebot> w : =ㅅ=
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : w: 도움을 주는 묘족
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 1대1로 만나자고 하면 100% 퇴짜죠
<bridgebot> w : 그럼 본묘가 나서야뎀?? -ㅅ-
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> w : 쳇
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : w, 뉴 아잉패드에 있는 아이큐 태스트 해봤더니
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 절망적임
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ....
<bridgebot> w : 그런거 믿을게 못됨 =3
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : ...
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 난 멘사 회원되기는 그른듯..;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : w: 아이큐가 아니라 뉴 아잉패드 자랑이잖아요
<bridgebot> w : 조류독감: ... 휴먼센스는 잘 몰라서.. -ㅅ-
<bridgebot> w : 알아차리는게 오히려 이상.
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : ...
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 오리는 모르는게 없음
<bridgebot> w : 역오
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 조류독감, 뉴 아잉패드는 이니옹도 있음
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 맨날 뉴 아잉패드로 아잉아잉 하더라는 소문이..;
<bridgebot> w : 본묘는 얼마전에 시리양도 넣었음
<bridgebot> w : -ㅅ-v
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 헐
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 그거 디벨롭 등록해야 하잖아요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 99달러라는 소문이 있던데
<bridgebot> w : 회사 아이디로 =3
<bridgebot> w : 후후
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 아놔!!
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 임너해기댜ㅓ돼갸ㅓ소
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 이런 배신쟈1!
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 나에게도 시리양을 ..굽신굽신
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 디벨롭 없이 하는 방법 있을텐데
<bridgebot> w : 그런건 휴먼이 지원해야되는거 아니냐옹? =3
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 아잉패드때문에
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 에어 비디오 서버 구축했지만
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 생각보다 그닥 쓸일이 없다는..;
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 출퇴근 시간이 넘 짧아..ㅠ_ㅠ
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 아잉패드는 안되나..
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : -ㅅ-
<razGon_UNT> 에어비디오보다는 Oplayer가 괜찮던데요.
<razGon_UNT> 활용도 면에서는요. 하지만 에어비디오가 속도는 더 나을듯 해요.ㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 뭐든지 해봐야 되는군요..ㅎㅎㅎ 설치는 일단 금방됩니다.ㅎ
<razGon_UNT> Markers: 집에서 뵈요.ㅎ
<razGon_xSh> 리하이요.
<razGon_xSh> 맛있는 저녁먹고 재접속했습니다.
<razGon_xSh> 야구 보면서 잠시 LOL하고 올께요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_xSh> 한게임 하고 왔습니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 라즈곤님 'ㅅ'
<razGon_xSh> ^^ 하이요.ㅎ
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_xSh> 안녕하세요?
<Markers> 그 머냐 자기가 따로 호스팅 할려면 네임 서버란게 필요한건가요?
<razGon_xSh> 글쎄요...
<Markers> 흠 'ㅅ';;
<Markers> http://ubuntu.or.kr/wiki/doku.php 여기에 나와잇는글들을 하나씩 하고 있는중인데
<Markers> 네임서버에 관해서 나와잇길래 대충 검색해서 네임서버가 무슨 역할을 하는거까지는 이해를 햇는데 필요한건지 판단이 안되서;
<razGon_xSh> 오웅. 저도 북마크 해야 겠군요
<razGon_xSh> 네임서버는 도메인과 IP와 연결을 해주는 역할을 합니다.
<razGon_xSh> 근데 대부분 도메인 서버 하면서 같이 해주거나 공유기가 이런 기능 하는 것으로 알고 있습니다만... 뭐 저도 이쪽은 아직은 미지의 세계입니다.
<razGon_xSh> 도메인 하나 구입하려는데. 다른건 어떻게 해야 할지..ㅎ
<Markers> 네임서버가 제가 일일이 ip 숫자 안 적더라도 도메인 주소를 넣으면 알아서 매칭 시켜주는거 맞지 않나요?
<razGon_xSh> 예
<razGon_xSh> 그것으로 알고 잇습니다.
<Markers> 흠 'ㅅ';;
<Markers> 먼가 계속 막히네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_xSh> 잠시만요.
<razGon_xSh> 제 한계라..
<Markers> gz라는 확장자가 압축 파일이죠? 풀려면 tar 쓰면 되나요?
<razGon_xSh> 압축파일입니다.
<razGon_xSh> 저는 패키지로 7zip 설치 합니다.
<razGon_xSh> 그냥 설치합니다.
<razGon_xSh> 그거 쓰면 끝
<Markers> 7zip 'ㅅ'?
<razGon_xSh> 옙
<razGon_xSh> 잠시만요.
<Markers> 음 gz 압축 풀려고 하는데 7zip 있으면 되나요?
<razGon_OpQ> 핸폰으로 들어왔습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 기본으로 리눅스에 압축푸는 파일있는데요
<Markers> 넵.
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 그게 생각만큼역할을 못합니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 그래서 7zip설치합니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 거의 윈도우의 알집
<Markers> 저 tar.gz와 gz는 다른가요?
<razGon_OpQ> 그게 저도 잘.... 그냥 7집이면 완전 아웃시켜서요.ㅎ
<Markers> 흠;
<razGon_OpQ> 그냥 설치후..
<razGon_OpQ> 쓰시면..ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 저 혹시 7zip 패키지 이름이 7zip 맞나요? sudo apt-get install 7zip 하니 없다고 나오는데 'ㅅ';;
<razGon_OpQ> 글쎄요. 저는 우분투 소프웨어센터에서나 시냅틱 패키지관리자에서 보고설치합니다
<razGon_OpQ> 이대수 굳!
<Markers> 저 혹시
<Markers> 라즈곤님은 영화나 드라마 같은거 다운을 어디서 받으시나요 'ㅅ';;
<razGon_OpQ> 저는 토렌토로 받아요
<razGon_OpQ> 무룟사이트있습니다..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 잠시만요
<Markers> 받을때 토렌트가. 마그넷 주소라든지 토렌트 파일이 잇어야 되잖아요 'ㅅ' 그거는 어디서 받는지
<razGon_xSh> 제 핸폰 뺏겼어요. 제 둘째 딸에게,..ㅠ.ㅠㅠ
<razGon_xSh> 사이트는 몇몇 곳있습니다만. 있다가.
<razGon_xSh> 저 잠시 애보고 올께요
<Markers> '';;
<razGon_UNT>  
<razGon_UNT> 아이패드로 보고 있습니다
<razGon_UNT> 헉.....
<razGon_UNT> 둘째....ㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ 핸폰 탈환.ㅋ
<Markers> '';;
<Markers> 음
<Markers> 다음이 이상한건가
<Markers> 왜 갑자기 7zip 설치가 안되징;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠흠
<Markers> 저 혹시 지금  ftp.duam.net 에 먼가 문제가 잇나요 'ㅅ'
<Markers> 패키지 받아올려니깐 죄다 인증을 받을수가 없다고 그러넹;
<oming> dma..
<oming> 음. 혹시 이거 해보신분 계신가요?
<oming> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=21099
<oming> 속도 빠르게~
<Markers> 저는 초보라서 아직 거기까지는 '';;
<oming> 음.. ㅠ
<Kolay> 상당히 유용한 정보로군요.
<Kolay> 리눅스는 설정파일에 대해서 많이 알아야 하니까요.
<oming> 음.. 설정하던중에 막히던게 있는데 알려주실분 없나요?
<razGon_xSh> 아임백~!
<razGon_xSh> 헉...
<razGon_xSh> 아무도 없음..ㅠㅠ
<laen0k> 손 ~ 한사람 있음요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램디스크는 그냥 tmpfs쓰는게 나을껀데;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 부트시 grub으로 주면 고정적으로 계속 메모리 먹으니까요 (실재 사용량 무관)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 크기 변경시 원래 시간 소요되지만, 램 특유의 성능 고려시 무시되죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램이 불충분할때 케싱이랑 병행시 시스템 성능이 크게 향상 안 될 가능성이 있는걸 막아줍니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 부족하면 기본적으론 compcache등을 주는데, 압축율 옵션에 따라 시퓨 부하가 달라지니 타협하시길
<ChristopherNg> Q/
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 61분할 드디어 다 받아서 푼
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 현제 내용물 체크및 분류중
<ChristopherNg> Q/
<ChristopherNg> Hello Seony How are you?
<Seony> Hey,
<Seony> boring
<Seony> brb after getting lunch
<ChristopherNg> np
<razGon_UNT> Seony: Aloha~!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_UNT> Seony: I have some questions.
<razGon_UNT> 앗..ㅎ
<Seony> 넵
<razGon_UNT> 다름이 아니라. 워드프레스 설치했습니다. 근데. 웹서버와 FTP 적용폴더를 동일시하게 하는 방법 없을까요?
<razGon_UNT> FTP 홈폴더를 변경시키기 힘든거 같기는 합니다만
<Seony> 음... 방법이야 여러가지가 있겠습니다만, 아무래도 가장 쉬운 건 아파치랑 유저의 그룹을 같게 만들어주고 umask를 0002로 맞춰주는 것 같네요.
<razGon_UNT> 물론 아파치쪽은 포트변경을 하면 새롭게 구성도 가능합니다만.
<Seony> 보안상 별로 좋지는 않겠지만요..
<razGon_UNT> 음.. 한마디로 새로운 워드프레스에 맞는 계정을 생성해서 맞추는 방법을 하는 것이군요.
<Seony> 네. 그런 식으로 해도 되구요... 일단 아파치 서버의 기본 디렉토리를 워드프레스가 설치된 곳으로 바꿔주면 될 거에요
<Seony> 아... 그게 그렇게 되어있겠군요.
<razGon_UNT> 아직도 계정 부분은 이해가 힘든 부분입니다. 물론 FTP사용안하고 vnc로 직접 관리하는 방법이 있지만, 생각보다 번거러워서요.
<razGon_UNT> 음.. 홈페이지용 계정을 새로 만들어야 겟군요.
<Seony> 그러면, 아파치 서버의 기본 디렉토리를 유저 홈 디렉토리 내의 어느 한 디렉토리로 지정해주시고, 그리고나서 그 홈디렉토리 안에다 워드프레스를 설치해주면 되겠네요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ vnc가 번거롭다는 사실을 드디어 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 그러면.. 지금 만들어져있는 텍스트큐브를 이동해줘야 겠군요.
<razGon_UNT> 아니요. 솔직히 vnc자체만의 역할이 잇다는 것이죠. 웹으로 괜리하게 만들어 놓는 것과 다른 부분이라서요.
<razGon_UNT> vnc는 클라우드로 가고 솔직히 내부 디렉토리나 커멘드 건드리는 건 거의 안하고 싶어서요.
<razGon_UNT> 웹이나 FTP서버는 독립적인 것처럼 관리하고 싶어요.
<Seony> 그렇군요
<razGon_UNT> 그리고 다른 하나... 이건 query로.
<ChristopherNg> Seony: wb
<Seony> :)
<ChristopherNg> Tell me do you ever eat the fast food?
<ChristopherNg> ie McDonalds, KFC, Burger King or something for lunch
<Seony> i eat them once a week.
<ChristopherNg> all of them? or just one of them ;p
<ChristopherNg> heh
<Seony> you know what, McDonalds feeds all kids in the U.S.
<Seony> i mean, one of them.
<ChristopherNg> ah ok
<ChristopherNg> Are you in the US?
<Seony> yes
<ChristopherNg> Korea Town? LA?
<Seony> Honolulu
<ChristopherNg> ah Hawaii
<ChristopherNg> nice place
<Seony> aka Heaven. haha
<ChristopherNg> Heh, I seen a film called "The descendents" a few weeks ago
<ChristopherNg> it was based around there
<Seony> yes, right. but I have never seen actors and actress.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 에에...
<ChristopherNg> heh, It was with George Clooney
<ChristopherNg> good movie
<ChristopherNg> Seony: Hawaii has alot of Japanese right?
<ChristopherNg> Japanese Americans
<Seony> not even japanese.
<Seony> so many asians live her.
<ChristopherNg> Is it not always humid weather?
<Seony> people in hawaii eat rice instead of breads, seriously.
<ChristopherNg> haha
<Seony> can you imagine that McDonalds sells ramen and rice in the morning?
<ChristopherNg> they sell that in the morning? haha
<ChristopherNg> that is really crazy
<Seony> yes. only hawaii.
<ChristopherNg> how long have you lived there?
<ChristopherNg> since kid?
<Seony> all restaurants in hawaii serve rice. lol
<Seony> been 6 years.
<ChristopherNg> ah nice
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ....
<Seony> europeans and american from the mainland have been troubled with foods, lol
<ChristopherNg> Yeah I can imagine that!
<Seony> but they're getting familar with asian culture in the U.S, haha.
<ChristopherNg> Have you been to LA, Korea Town?
<Seony> never. and i don't want to live there
<ChristopherNg> why not? too many people?
<Seony> let me tell you funny story.
<Seony> one korean woman who has a daughter was telling her trouble to her friend.
<Seony> the problem was, she had a daughter, and her daughter was born in the U.S
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-20
<ChristopherNg> So why is that a bad thing?
<Seony> nevertherless, her daughter can't speak english because they were livingin in k.town in L.A.
<ChristopherNg> ah lol
<ChristopherNg> but you dont have kids, so you dont need to worry to much
<ChristopherNg> ;p
<Seony> haha, right. and I don't want to live in the mainland.
<ChristopherNg> in Korea, Marriage is arranged or you find your own  partner?
<ChristopherNg> I seen stadium marriage by Reverend Moon
<Seony> depends on.
<ChristopherNg> Sun Myung Moon
<ChristopherNg> him
<Seony> Moon? pseudo?
<ChristopherNg> 문선명
<ChristopherNg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_Myung_Moon
<Seony> yes, all korean people know him.
<ChristopherNg> depends? some are arranged by family and some are chosen by the person
<Seony> he has a couple companies and universities in s.korea.
<Seony> yes, they are.
<Seony> it's kinda "marriage of convenience"
<Seony> it occurs among entrepreneurs
<ChristopherNg> I mean, for normal person arranged marriage can happen also? or mostly for entrepreneurs
<razGon_UNT> Tong Il gyou made him being GOD like a avatar of Jesus.
<Seony> the latter.
<ChristopherNg> seon (선)
<razGon_UNT> so He can arrange the family.
<razGon_UNT> in TIG.
<razGon_UNT> 통일교
<Seony> did you know that Samsung onwer's daughter suicided?
<ChristopherNg> no?
<ChristopherNg> Seony: sorry, did you have seon (선) marriage?
<Seony> the reason was the marriage of convenience
<ChristopherNg> ah ok
<Seony> many korean people don't like Mr. Moon.
<Seony> no matter what he's been doing in other countries.
<ChristopherNg> Were you family involved in your wedding?
<ChristopherNg> hmm i think its strange that sometimes parents get involved in picking lol
<Seony> no.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 블리자드 홈피 가보니 이번 발표?에 난리네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 환불정책도 그렇고 1.0.3패치 관련도 문제
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5238315/Patch_103_Now_Live-20_06_2012#blog
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참 어이없는것 많으니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 난이도 깍는다고 주장해놓고는 공속 옵션 성능 절반 만들거나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 젤 경악할껀 아이템부분에 기존의 레젼드등급 아이템은 차.후.에 고쳐주고, 새로 드랍되는것만 옵션 미적용 문제 일부 수정해준다고하네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그 차후가 언제란 말도 없음 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여튼 병맛 운영ㅇ 이어서 또 난리나게 생겼군요 (참고로 하루면 만렙 찍는겜)
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : Darkness-Angel, 와우때부터 뭐 매번 있었던 일이라
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 새삼스럽지도 않아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨 이번 좀 심각해요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 아이템은 댜2에서도 있던일
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보안 문제가 너무 심해요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 그래서 '구ㅇㅇ' 해서 더 비싸게 거래되었지요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한달정도만에 해킹 2번 다 당해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 더이상 복구 못받는분들 수두룩함
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : Darkness-Angel, 와우때는 템 복사도 잇었다죠..ㅎ_ㅎ
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 다시 댜2해볼까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저희가 전공상 그 원인의 대부분이 겜 회사 책임이란거 뻔히 알잔아요 ---;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 봇 돌리면 계정 정지당하겠지...
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : Darkness-Angel, 블코는 책임 안져요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 불공정 약관으로 시정 명령받고 시정한다음에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 해킹 문제 겜 회사 책임인데 왜 복구 회수 2회?;;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 블코는 싱글플레이 없앤게 문제
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 다음 패치에 시정전 꺼 약관으로 슬며시 돌려놓은
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : Darkness-Angel, 그렇게 해도 할사람들 다 하고 살사람들 다 산다고 생각하니깐요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 결국 소비자=봉이란거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저희야 뻔히 알잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 운영비및 제작비 ㅇ낄려고 지금 이꼴이란거 -_-;
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : Darkness-Angel, 저희야 뻔히 알면 뭐해요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 그거 전공관련없이 아는건데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 클라이언트 그것도 실행파일 변조해도 실행시 아무 거부도 안 하고
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 겜하는 사람들은 게시판에 글쓰다가 그냥 그러려니 하고 겜하는걸
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 체크도 안 하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전부 다 tcp + 암호화해서 패킷 전송하면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 절대 후킹 못하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 서버 부하 줄일려고 안 그러고 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 그럼 안그래도 느린 서버 아주 뻣겠죠 ㅋ_ㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하긴 ddos가 따로 없죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 수십만명이 동접해서 동시에 서버 갈구는데 -_'
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 그래봤자 느린건 우리나라 서버뿐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 연산 서버가 버텨도
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 북미나 유럽은 잘돌아간다더라구요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 게이트웨이가 죽을껄요; (...)
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 배넷 연결없이 싱글플만 하게 했어도 이정도까지는 아니였을건데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 몇십만명분의 연결 다 일일히 중계할려면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 죽어도 당연하죠 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 나머지 서버 다 더한것<<아시아서버
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런 접속수니까요 (그중 2/3가 한국ip로 나옴)
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 그러니 한국이 아주 봉이죠
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 개인사용자들도 사재껴
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 초기부터 문제 많아서인지 과거 대작이 달성하던 동접자 100만은 못 채웠더군요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 겜방사장님들도 사줘
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 최대치가 70만정도죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨 피방은 사는거 아니에요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 접속잘되던 못되던
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시간제 과금 서비스에요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 돈은 꼬박꼬박 받잖아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 즉 아무도 고객이 겜 안 하면 피방쪽도 돈 안 내요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : Darkness-Angel, 그거
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 와우도 그렇고 디3도 그렇고, 스2도 그렇고
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 선불제에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 최근 블쟈 겜은 다 저래요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 선불로 접속시간 사 두는거
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 예를 들어 1천시간 끈어 놓았다고 칩시다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그게 1달만에 다 나가면 다시 구매하겠죠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그럼 회사입장에선 피방이란 고객이 1달에 1천시간분의 돈을 내는겁니낟
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 만일 사람이 무지 없어져서 1년에 1천시간도 안 나간다고칩시다
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 아니 그러니깐
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 서버가 잘되던 안되던
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이러면 겜 회사 입장에선 1년도 넘는 기간동안 1천시간치 상품도 못 판거에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 즉 서버는 계속 돌려야하니 유지비는 드는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 상품은 안 팔리는거에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 님이라면 허구한날 해킹되고, 서버 접속도 안 되는겜 하고싶습니까 -_-;
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 하잖아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 피방에 앉아서 하는 사람이 없어지면 피방도 추가 시간 결제 안 하게되요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 전 사지도 않았지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 디아 점유율 37%던가 까지 올라갔었는데
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 그러면 끼워팔겠죠
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 다른 스타나 와우 정액제에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 1달도 못 되서 10%이상 하락했어요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 그리고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 스2는 이미 끼워팔기 되고있어요 (와우에)
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 어차피 서버 증설해봤자
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이제 디3도 그렇게 될 가능성이 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 인기 식으면 사람들 빠져나가서
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 운영비 나가느니
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 어차피 유지되는 서버만 유지해도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음? 잠재고객층이란건 한계가 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 주로 특정 회사 충성도도 있다보니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 디3가 잘나가면 와우등의 접속은 상대적으로 줄어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 서버 돌려막기 하면 되요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 개인에겐 패키지 판매해서 돈 이미 받았기때문에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한번에 받은 돈으로 서버 구매하면 그만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나중에 필요없어져서 중고처분하더라도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 결국 이미 서버값 본전은 다 받아먹었어요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 저기
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 중고값만큼 남는거에요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 회사가 서버를 쉽게 중고로 처분하기도 힘들고
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 회사에서 서버를 중고로 판다고 해도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물른 순이익이란 측면에서 소득이 줄겠지만, 피방등의 시간제 상품 판매등의 잠재 가능성으로서의 수익 고려하고, 회사 이미지 고려하면
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 어디서 산다는 사람 찾기도 힘들어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 장기적으론 저게 남는거에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 겜 하나 개발하는데 1,2년으로 택도 없어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 장기적으로 계획잡아야하므로 장기적 손해를 고려하면 저게 손해에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 그냥 투자금 나가는것도 아니고
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 그리고 블코는 와우때부터 회사 이미지 같은건 고려 안하는거 같던데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이미 패키지 팔아서 필요 자금은 확보해놓고 그걸 투자하는거에요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 회사 이미지 고려했으면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 즉 땅파서 매꾸는거 아니에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 벌어둔 돈을 투자하냐마냐의 문제에요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : bluedusk|Desktop: 블덕옹
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 조류독감, 사실
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 심심했어요 일하기도 귀찮고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무책임 블코에 사실 기대하는게 잘못되었지만
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 조만간 삼성 파견가야 되서 일능률도 안오르고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이번건으로 소송 갈거같은 느낌이
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이미 소송준비하는것도 보이더군요 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 높은 확율로....블코 패소하겠죠 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그럼 앞으로 좀 나아지길 빌어야죠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : bluedusk|Desktop: ㅇㅇ;
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 소송할 사람이 있나요?
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 그럼 다시 전 잠수용
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 약관에 저런거 끼워놨다고 주장해봤자 불공정 약관이니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이미 소송카패등도 있고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 변호사도 구해놨던데요?
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 아... 블덕옹 점수 50만점 깍인거 안습요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : =3=33
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 오
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 진짜 하려나보다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 규모가 크니 자료수집땜에 당장에 법정으로 가진 않겠지만 아마 가겠죠
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 조류독감, 5만점임
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그나져나 오늘 아는분 이글루스 가보니 안습이던데요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한 4일전에 하드코어 만렙 달성이라면서 인증샷 올렸는데 업적 85%정도 달성해놨던데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오늘 새벽에 보니 버그로 리셋되었다라면서 인증샷 올림
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 복구 불가(....)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 이젠 겜하면서도 벌벌 떨어야하나;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리셋, 해킹, 버그등등으로 언제 뭐가 안 되거나 사라질지 모르니 (ㄷㄷ)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 웬만한 오픈베타 클라이언트도 이거보단 많이 디버그해서 내놓을듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아템 옵 버젓히 있는데, 미적용인것도 넘쳐흐르고;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여튼 지금 혹시 패치되었나해서 게시판 가보니 (유럽섭은 됨)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그나마 막장인 패치조차 안 되었고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그냥 난리군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 일단 추세를 지켜보면서 패치 기다려보는거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아마 1.1.0은 되어야 안정이 될듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 그때면 아마 이용자 60%이상 떠나갔을듯 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이러다가 겜 발매 1년도 안 되서 서버 통합될지도;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쩝 6년 걸렸다라는데 개발비나 나올려나 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : w, 이니옹
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 아오
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 냠냠
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 야 to the 근
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 우리 함께해요~
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 조류독감, 전 야근을 어케 하는지 몰라요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : bluedusk|Desktop: 그럼 퇴근하세요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 퇴근도 어케 하는지 모르는................
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ............................
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 꿈이길 바랄게요
<bridgebot> w : bluedusk|Desktop: 넹?
<bridgebot> w : 전 이만 ?은!!
<bridgebot> w : 퇴근!!
<bridgebot> w : 샤샤샥
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : -ㅅ-
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 헐 w 이니옹
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 혼자 칼퇴근하면
<bridgebot> w : 네?
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 벌받아요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 마이너스 10만점
<bridgebot> w : 여긴 이미 다 퇴근했어요
<bridgebot> w : 후후
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ...
<bridgebot> w : 진짜 감 =3
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 냠냠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이 채널에 안 맞을지 모르지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 7 64비트 기준으로 ln 즉 심벌릭이랑 같은 타입이 아니라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : bind와 같은 타입으로 디스크간의 폴더 연결할 방법 없을까요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 즉 해당 디스크가 연결되어져있으면 거기에 엑서스하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 없을땐 기존의 디스크의 폴더에 엑서스하게 만들려고합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램디스크로 그런짓 좀 할려고요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램디스크가 있을때만 램디스크에 연결시키고, 없으면 하드의 폴더에 엑서스해서 작동불능을 막을려고합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : tmpfs같은 방법이 있으면 젤 좋지만 아직 윈도에서 그런거 했다란분 본적도 없으니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램디스크자체는 현제 Dataram RAMDisk 쓰고있습니다 (리붓 없이 제어되고 (리사이즈는 못하지만), 4기가까진 공짜니까요)
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 침묵..
<umttumt> ...
<bridgebot> o-ming : 안뇽하세욧 _(-_
<umttumt> null은 null이 아니거나 객체가 아닙니다.
<umttumt> .....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 당연히 객체는 아니겠죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 null=null이 아니라니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭔짓 하신겁니까;ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니다 null이 객체일수도...있겠군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잔다는게 자꾸 딴짓하다보니 이시간 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자...잘래요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 조금이라도 자야겠음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠냐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잔다는게 아직도 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://academic.naver.com/view.nhn?doc_id=52305363&dir_id=0&page=0&query=%EA%B0%95%EB%B3%91%ED%83%81%20otp%20%ED%95%B4%ED%82%B9&library=71
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 이런 물건도 보이네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 내용은 별거 없지만, 심심풀이는 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보안 관련 조금이라도 관심 있는 분들이라면 뭐 뻔히 예상 가능한 OTP의 무력화수단입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 간단히 요약하면 피싱용 레이어를 사이트나 클라이언트 위에 씌운다음 값을 후킹해서 넘기고, 서버에는 변조된 값을 넘겨서 정상적 로긴을 막고, OTP의 유효시간내에 후킹한 값을 써서 먼져 로긴하는거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 api나 리버스를 통해 암호화되지 않은 평문값을 후킹하고, 악성코드등을 통해 인증서를 탈취후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전자를 이용해서 인증서 암호도 탈취후 otp값도 똑같이 후킹해서 획득하여
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 로긴한다는 그런 애기입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실재 내용은 14페이지정도의 소량이니 전부 다 보셔도 되고, 제 요약만 보셔도 그만입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 진짜 잘래요; (1시간정돈 잘테니)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 앙대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잘려고했는데 쓸만한 장난감 봐버림
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그냥 잘순 없죠 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 랄까 시간상 그리 자지도 못하니
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-21
<ChristopherNg> Q/
<ChristopherNg> Hello Seony How are you?
<Seony> Hi. Not bad.
<ChristopherNg> Im in a bad mood today!
<Seony> were late for your work?
<ChristopherNg> Just seems no matter what you do parents are never happy and making criticism.
<ChristopherNg> No i wasnt late for work.
<ChristopherNg> Does being late for work put you in a bad mood??
<ChristopherNg> heh! this reminds me of Daesu : "Laugh and the world laughs with you, cry and you cry alone"
<coriahn> 누구 있어요?
<coriahn> 우부투 코리아 잼있는거 많네요.. ㅋㅋ
<coriahn> 방갑습니다..
<coriahn> exit
<bridgebot> w : =ㅅ=
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 배신자 칼퇴근 이니옹이다
<grr> hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<grr> 오오랜만에 들어왔네요
<grr> 으앜
<grr> 어라..
<grr> 왜 여기만 꺠져서 보이지..
<grr> exit
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅁ팁ㅁㅁ보이지라니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무슨 의미지;
<grr>  /_\....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : [10:46:50] <bridgebot> grr : 왜 여기만 ?팁??보이지..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이렇게 나오던데요;
<grr> 아.. 언어 설정떄문에 그렇게 나갔었었어요, 지금 바꿨습니다. 오랜만에 들어오다보니..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여전히 tmpfs를 윈도에서 구현할 방안 고심중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 편하게 램디스크를 조절해도 되는데 (리붓도 필요없음)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 문제는 램디스크 조절할려면 그?마다 램디스크를 새로 생성하는거라 내용물 백업->재생성->복사
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이래야해서 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 프로세서가 사용중일땐 불가능하죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 에휴휴
<grr> 무서워... 몰라.. (...)
<razGon_UNT> 오웅... 오늘은 많이 들어오셨네요.
<razGon_UNT> 여기 광주는 쪄죽습니다.ㅎㄸ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그쪽 접속 현황은 안 떠요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그것까지 전달했다간 너무 잉여정보가 많이 오가니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 마당에 블루베리 심어두니 좋네요 ^^; (어이; )
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 수확철이라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 매일 냠냠
<razGon_UNT> 블루베리....ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잼등으로 장기 보존할 분량은 수확 못(사실은 매일 다 먹어버리는지도 모르겠지만 -_-; )하지만
<razGon_UNT> 제가 먹으로 갈께요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하루에 한주먹은 먹어요
<razGon_UNT> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 교통비로 큰 화분에 한그루 심어서 실내에서 키우세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 애가 냉해 민감하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물빠짐 잘 되고, 일사 양호한곳을 좋아할뿐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 토양에는 안 민감해요 (약간 모래질을 좋아함)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 봄에 꽃필? 냉해 면하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 겨울만 넘길수 있다라면 전국 어디서든 키울껄요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (=베란다에 심으면 전국 어디든 된다는 소리)
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> hi
<yemharc> 요즘 스마트폰들은 다들 배터리 한번씩은 터져줘야 "아 이거 최신형이구나" 하나보네요
<Seony> hi
<yemharc> darkness-angel // 일단 매일 따서 드시고 마트에서 블루베리 잼을 구입하시는겁니다 :)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 비싸요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 차라리 따는걸로 잼 만들고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 먹는건 냉동먹을래요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 랄까 그냥 다른 잼 먹을게요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 조용해진; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (제가 나쁜거군요 (중얼중얼)
<yemharc> ?!
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (농담입니다)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 반응이 없으시길래요 ^^; (낚은거냐!;; )
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여튼 다른잼이 블루베리보다 심하면 절반수준의 가격이니;
<yemharc> 그렇게나 비싼가요;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다른잼보다 횔씬 비싸요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 헐 벌서 이런 시간인가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 국가예산 신청해놨는거
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 승인났으니 확인서 끈으러 오라고 2일전에 전화왔으니 어제 안 간거 오늘 가봐야겠음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 몇시간이면 갔다오니 오후에 돌아오겠습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 왼손에는 타블렛, 오른손엔 폰(쿼티)들고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 끄적이면서 갔다오면 될듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음 보던건 아쉽지만 갔다와서 봐야할듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 밖에서 미디어 서버에 연결해서 봐도 되지만 지금 토랭땜에 넷? 꽤 busy해서요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 혹시나 하지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 폰으로 한손으로 뭔가 하거나 보면서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다른손에 타블렛 들고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걸어다니면서 그래픽작업하는 괴인(?)을 발견하시면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저라 보시면 되요-_-;
<yemharc> ....그 작업들을 걸어다니면서 할 수 있는건가요?!
<grr> 저분은 뇌가 트리플코어임이 틀림없어..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저기
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 닥엔씨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : http://clien.career.co.kr/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=cm_mac&wr_id=548173&sca=&sfl=wr_subject&stx=%EB%B6%80%ED%8A%B8
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 레티나 맥북 말인대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : i7 초기형인 불룸필드 920 같은건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이미 처발처발하고 들어가는건가요?
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> 사실 나름 최적화가 잘 되놔서 지금와서 코어2 듀오 시절 물건을 써도 고사양 게임같은거 하지 않는 이상은 크게 지장은 없습니다.
<yemharc> 근데 말 그대로 '프로'로서의 용도라면, 특히 그래픽이라면.......... 자세한 설명은 생략합니다
<Seony> 음... 제 mbp는 여전히 성능이 좋으므로 당분간 신형 맥북은 패스 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 얼른 지르시고 저와 동지가 되어주세요 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 신형 살려면 내년은 되야할 거 같아요.
<Seony> 이미 지금 쓰는 것도 i7에 램8기가, SSD SATA3 6G거든요
<yemharc> 왜그러세요. 저와 함께 맥북을 붙잡고 통장을 보며 울어주세요 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 이번 레티나 맥북의 SSD 성능이 세계 최고라고 하던데, 스펙 보니까 제꺼보다 좀 느리던데요..
<yemharc> 한순간에 저금의 x/xx 만큼이 사라지다니.......
<yemharc> 음 글쎼요;;
<yemharc> 최고......라고 하긴 좀 부족하죠?
<yemharc> 아마 '노트북 제품 중'에서가 아닐까 하네요
<grr> 회사에서도 맥북에어가 좀 보이기 시작하네요...
<Seony> 네. 어느 사이트에서 세계 최고의 속도라고 하길래 봤더니 초당 450메가에서 500메가 사이더라구요.
<yemharc> grr: 안산 디미고에 가면 사과만 보입니다 (.....)
<Seony> 아직까지 OWC의 SSD는 살아있군요 ㅎㅎ. 거금들여서 산 보람이 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저는 뭐, 순전히 용량때문에 올레~ 하고 지른거라........
<grr> yemharc: 맥북은 도착 했나요?
<yemharc> grr: 아뇨 아직요
<yemharc> 그거 대충 한달 걸린다고 했으니, 다음달 중순에나 올거에요
<Seony> 애플 스토어 가서 본 친구 말로는, 얇기가 에어만하다던데요
<grr> ...
<grr> pro가요?!
<Seony> 레티나 맥북요
<grr> 아..
<Seony> 에어에서 제일 두꺼운 부분 정도래요.
<Seony> 화면은, 아이폰 3G에서 4를 보는듯한 느낌이라고 하구요..
<grr> ...
<Seony> 근데 일단 제 기준에서는, ODD 빼고 HDD 못다니까 패스... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 그냥 일반 유니바디 MBP에서 ODD빼고 하드 핳나 더 달아서 저장용으로 쓰는 게 나은거 같아요.
<yemharc> grr: 어....제가 말 안했나요?
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 이번 레티나북 두께는 0.71인치 (약 1.8센티)
<yemharc> 무게는 2.02kg
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 15인치
<yemharc> (......)
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 제도샤프 천원짜리 가져다 대면 가려져요 (.....)
<grr> -_-...
<Seony> 일단 저는 퇴근합니다. 얼른 집에 가서 디아해야지 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<Seony> 넵. 이따 뵐께요
<grr> 들어가셔요
<grr> 맥북 에어를 사서, 윈도우를 깔아서 스타벅스에서 주식을 해야하는데..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 에어 제꺼 업어가요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 요즘 에어는 얼마나하나요 중고가?
<yemharc> 어.....제꺼 기본형+램확장이 70정도?
<yemharc> 에어 고급(?)모델에 SSD 램 다 확장한게 100만정도 하더라구요
<yemharc> 완전 기본형 (램 2그램)이 60인가 그렇고요
<yemharc> 2011 모델 기준으로
<yemharc> 아 그러고 보니.....
<grr> ...
<yemharc> grr: 이번 iOS6 기능중에 제일 황당한게 있어요
<yemharc> 음악어플 같은데서 볼륨조절 버튼 있잖아요
<yemharc> 그게 메탈릭으로 바뀌었는데
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> 기울기 센서 감지해서 광택이 변해요 (.....)
<yemharc> 터무니없이 잉여로운..........
<grr> ....
<grr> 아아
<grr> 역시 감성적이다
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ;;
<yemharc> 음.....
<yemharc> 레티나북 용 윈도우 드라이버가 공개됐네요
<yemharc> 2880 해상도 윈도우라니 (.....)
<grr> ...
<grr> 전 윈도를 사랑합니다
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 해상도 선택모드 센스있다;;
<yemharc> 수치로 선택하는게 아니라 "텍스트 크게" "여유공간 확보" 등등;
<bridgebot> Danyela : http://fd2678cc.linkbabes.com
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<imsu> sangho, 이제 호스트 안함? ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_P : 서류 끈으러갔다가 모바일 접속중
<imsu> yemharc, 요즘 심심한데 뭐 재미난거 없수? ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_P : 테더링 해도되지만, 귀찮음
<razGon_UNT> imsu: 저랑 같이 게임해요.
<razGon_UNT> 아니면 해적질?ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> razGon_UNT, 헐~;; ㅋㅋ 안녕하세요 ~
<razGon_UNT> 아주 사이렌 울리고 있네요.
<imsu> 근무중 아니신가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_UNT> 없어요. 없어..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_P : 여기도요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_P : 귀막은 상태
<razGon_UNT> 거의 민방위 훈련이 다로 없네.
<imsu> 어 그렇게 사이렌이 울리고 있네 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_UNT> 말도 안되.. 엠비.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_P : 정도가 있지
<razGon_UNT> 그런다고 뭐가 해결될거 같은가?
<imsu> 근데 왜 이렇게 울리는거에요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_P : 저거 울릴전력이라도 아끼지;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_P : 저 볼름이면 전력 장난 아닐껀데;
<razGon_UNT> 지난번 정전 사태로 보여주기 훈련 하고 있는 겁니다.
<razGon_UNT> 진짜요.
<razGon_UNT> 말도 안됨.
<razGon_UNT> 에어컨 끄기 운동 하면 되는데.
<razGon_UNT> 문제는 폭염이라서.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_P : 랄까 올해 에어컨 30분정도 썻나;
<razGon_UNT> 별것도 아닌거 같다가. 음악틀고.
<razGon_UNT> 저는 계속 써요.
<razGon_UNT> 한 11월까지 쓸듯.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_P : 냉방자체를 거의 안 했으니
<razGon_UNT> 작년도 그랫음.ㅎ
<razGon_UNT> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 냠냠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_P : 하다못해 선풍기도 거의 안 쓴
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 올해는 유난히 서늘하네요
<razGon_UNT> 문제는 냉방보다는 난방이 문제죠.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_P : 뭐 더 더워지면 full가동 확정
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 저번 블랙아웃은 예측 실패지 전력부족은 아니였던것 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_P : 얼래 현제 서버에 3천명밖에 없나요?;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_P : 전 더 많은줄 알았는데 방금 보니 3천정도 뜨네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_P : 뭐 발전기 가동 중단탓이죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_P : 원자로및 화력 중단및 점검
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_P : 점검하는 시기에 써되니 그러지, 실재론 문제 없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_P : 전 독서나  ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_P : 몇십권이나 쌓인
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 사랑니 뽑으러 가야되는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 ;; 너무 머네요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_P : 먼겁니까; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel_P : 시간은 있으시군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 엥?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : S-eony님//그거밖에 안 나오나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 500메가가 무슨 세계최고속입니까;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기존에 있던 소니Z시리즈가 놋북ssd중 최고속입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 초잉여거든요(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무려 놋북인데 s-ata2 ssd를 4개나 raid0시켜놨어요(...)
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 소니 Z 시리즈는 너무 하이엔드라 되려 쓰기가 싫어요......
<yemharc> 정말 "그 돈이면 데탑을 사고 말지" 라는 생각이.......
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그렇긴한데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ssd성능 잉여로선 최강이죠-_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 애초에 데탑에서도 웬만해선 실천으로 안 옴기는 발상을 놋북에서하다니;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 썬더볼트용 s-ata3외장케이스조차
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 겨우 2개 raid합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 무슨 4개란 기괴한 발상을;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뜯어보면 플라스틱 샤시 하나를 두고 양면에 ssd를 장착해놨고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기판 한장이 각기 ssd 2개 (....) (단면당 1개씩)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물른 케이블만 개조하면 기존의 intel 320등의 기성품을 2개 장착할수도 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 방금 파코즈에 뜬 벤치 봤는데 컨트롤러 문제 있는듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 4k영역이 넘 느려요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 심지어는 s-ata3로 한개 물려놓은거보다 썬더볼트로 2개 raid0해서 돌리는게
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어째서 더 느린걸까요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 분명히 인터페이스도 10기가로 당연히 더 빠르고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2개이니데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실재 체감능에 젤 중요한 4k가 병맛이라니 -_-;
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 근데 다 개소리구요. 세팅이 더 중요해요.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : vaioZ 에다가
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 문서보안 깔면 펜티엄만큼 느려져요.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ..
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 음.... 썬더볼트로 물려놓은건 컨트롤러 문제 아닐까요
<yemharc> 서로 상대적인 처리속도가 너무 차이나면 병목현상이 일어날 수 있다고 본거 같은데요
<razGon_UNT> 덥네요...후...
<razGon_UNT> 워드프레스로 홈피 제작하신분?
<yemharc> 초기에 잠깐......
<razGon_UNT> 디폴트테마에서 적어놓은 페이지에 리플안달리게 만들려면 어떻게 해야 하나요?
<razGon_UNT> 일단은 간단하게 구동시켜 보았습니다. 컨텐츠 모으고 있고요
<razGon_UNT> Seony: 리하이요.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 디아블로 앵벌이 마치고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 어서오시오 용사여.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 병목 일어나도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 최소한 1+1=0.4는 너무했어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단순히 엑서스 잦을? 이를 빠르게 배분 못해주는 컨트롤러의 문제일듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 4k로 하면 1메가 벤치만 돌려도 256번 엑서스하고
<yemharc> darkness-angel // http://blog.daum.net/jounblog/15678216
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ssd같은 고속매체를 체크하느라 100메가 셈플 잡아버리면 25600번 엑서스해요
<yemharc> 뭐 이건 정확히는 레이드 연결같은게 아니라는게 차이가 있긴 합니다만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 디아라 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 귀찮아서 버려놨음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이제 패치 끝났나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 패치 끝나면 들어갑ㄹ 작정이었는데
<yemharc> 접속은 되던거 같아요
<yemharc> 회사에서 사람들이 점심먹고 하더라구요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 병목 일어나도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 최소한 s-ata3보단 빨라요
<yemharc> 에, 아뇨 그러니까 그건 컨트롤러 문제가 아닐까 하는거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실재로 단일 ssd를 물렸는 벤치는 s-ata3보다 높게 나왔음 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 초기라 아직 컨트롤러의 설계 경험이 적어서인듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시간이 해결할 문제죠
<yemharc> 컨트롤러 성능이 딸리면 결국 썬더볼트가 아니라 기가볼트가 와도 느릴테니까요 (.....응?)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ 아까 주신 링크에서 오타라 생각되는거 발견
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : adb커넥터는 또 뭐래요
<yemharc> ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : adc는 알겠는데
<yemharc> gg
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쓸때없는것까지 찾아내는것같지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저런거까지 눈치챌만큼 정독하니까요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 좋게 말하면 정독
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나쁘게 말하면 잉여
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음 근데 아까 벤치 엑서스수 가정할? 100메가라 했는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 생각해보니 ssd 벤치할?마다 셈플 1기가 잡았던듯 -_-; (ssd속도 생각할때 100메가따윈 1초도 안 되는 분량)
<yemharc> adb커넥터라는게 따로 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하드나 100메가 잡지 (요즘은 하드조차 기가 잡아야;), 무슨 ssd를 100메가 셈플해요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : adc가 아니고요?
<yemharc> 썬더볼트 관련해서 애플 데스크탑 버스라고
<yemharc> 만든게 있어요
<yemharc> 어 근데, 저거 관련해서 만들었다고 보긴 힘드네요;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 구글에도 안 뜨는데요;
<yemharc> 나름 좀 오래된 녀석일텐데
<yemharc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Desktop_Bus
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저건 아니라고 생각ㅎ요;
<yemharc> 네 저건 되게 오래된 물건이죠;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 본문에 나올 시대 머신에 저건...아닐듯;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ps2랑 비슷한 시리얼타입 물건같아보이는데요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : also used for S-Video.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (...)
<yemharc> 네 저거 되게 오래된 녀석;
<yemharc> 말씀하신게 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Display_Connector 이건가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아마 본문에서 언급하고싶은것도 저넘이라 생각함
<yemharc> 그렇게 보이네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설마 케케묵은 구글에도 안 뜨는 adb겠습니까;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 초기 애플1,2에서나 쓸꺼같아보이는 물건을
<yemharc> adb는...... 그냥 모양만 봐도 "아~ 이건 아니구나~" 하는 느낌이 팍팍 오네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 애초에 통신방식이 시리얼;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시리얼로 통신해서 통합포트로 삼는건 좀; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설마 usb처럼 고속버스 쓰는데 저런 구조일리는 없고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : The ADC carries up to 100 W of power
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐...뭡미;
<yemharc> ........
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그럼 저넘 달린 비됴카드는 대체 몇왓이나 먹여야합니까;
<yemharc> 음;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 비됴 출력용만 100왓이면 지가 5왓먹는 초절전이라쳐도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 105 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이미 초절전 설계하는 의미 0
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 라데온9550등은 실전력소비 5.5왓을 자랑했죠(모바일용)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 그렇게 만들면 뭐해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 100왓 뽑아줘야하는데;
<yemharc> 아마 저런건 맥북프로를 염두에 둔게 아닐까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 저런거면 아마 5볼트나 12볼트같은건 아니?죠;
<yemharc> 에어한테 저런 모니터를 항상 연결하거나 할거같진 않고요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아마 20볼트쯤은 쓰겠죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그럼 비됴카드에 5볼트 공급되니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그걸 5->20볼트 승압해야할꺼고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전원부에는 코어등에는 1볼트? 먹이고, 부품에는 3.3~5볼트 먹이고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저넘에는 20볼트 먹여야하니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전원부도 복잡해야겠네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (....)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 승압시 발열도 장난 아니니 냉각도 초든실해야할꺼고 (용량이 용량이니)
<yemharc> 음;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안정적 공급할려면 콘덴서도 덕지덕지 박아야할꺼고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 애초에 데탑용 그것도 하나 달면 옆슬롯까지 먹어버리는 멋진 사이즈 아니면 무리일듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저런거 만들면 요즘 놋북 보드 전체보다 더 부피 클껄요
<yemharc> 어 근데.......
<yemharc> 저런걸로 다들 트리플 모니터 잘 쓰던데요 (....)
<yemharc> (정확히는 외부연결 2)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그런 애기가 아님
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 내부 애기죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 슬롯1|슬롯2|슬롯3|슬롯4|
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런식으로 있을때 예를 들어 2번에 장착하면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 너무 두꺼워서 1번이나 3번에 다른거 꽃기 힘들거나 못 꽃는 케이스도 있어요(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 특히 저런 콘덴서 대용량 요구하는경우 카드 두께가 두꺼워질테니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물른 설계상 위치를 1이나 4에 해서 슬롯 없는쪽으로 두껍게 하는 방법도 있긴하지만....뭐 임시방편이죠
<yemharc> 음.... 그건 뭐, 애플제품 한정이니 그에 맞춰 설계하지 않았을까 싶네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 디3 접속해본
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공속 하락해서 뎀 8천 깎여서 이제 2만도 안 되는 -_-;
<Seony_> yemharc: http://www.obdev.at/products/littlesnitch/index.html 이거 아세요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니다 9천 깍였나?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네트워크 모니터인건가요?
<yemharc> Seony_: 이게 뭔가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 클라이언트 컴에 까는넘은 신뢰성 좀 그렇지 않나요?
<Seony_> 어느 프로그램이 어느 포트를 쓰는지 감시하는 어플이에요
<Seony_> 꽤 쓸만할 거 같은데 가격이 좀 나가서 고민 중이에요
<yemharc> 음
<Seony_> 이 프로그램이 좋은 점은요...
<Seony_> 대체 어떤 프로그램이 네트워크 트래픽을 발생시키는지 편하게 볼 수 있다는 거거든요..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이제 법사 피흡 다 버려야겠네 -_-;
<Seony_> 난 암것두 안하고 가만히 있는데, 뭔가가 업다운 중이고 그게 뭔지 알아보고싶을 때 유용할 거 같아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 무기도 깡매직 뎀 + 지능 높은거나 사야겠음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<yemharc> 흠.... 전 일단 그냥 와이어샤크 사용하고 있는데.....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거라면 system explorer처럼 작업관리자 대체하는 물건으로도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 볼 수 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인터페이스별 속도 체크도 되고
<Seony_> 어떤 앱으로요?
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 넷? 열어둔 넘 있으면 포트 + 속도로 나와요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 윈도 기준이구나;
<Seony_> 인터페이스별 속도가 보고싶은 게 아니고, 어떤 프로그램이 네트워크를 사용중인건지 궁금한거거든요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여튼 전 system explorer쓰는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거 원래 unix계열이라면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 커맨드로 확인 가능하잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : netstat등
<Seony_> netstat이 프로세스 이름도 띄워줘요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런 모니터링 명령으로 열린 포트랑 사용중인 대역폭 볼 수 있을껀데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 글세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 건망증이 -_-;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 사랑니 뽑고 왔어요
<Seony_> 음...그러니까 제 말은요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony_> 어떤 프로그램이 패킷을 송수신 중인지 궁금하단 거에요
<umttumt> 포트를 알고 계신건가요?
<Seony_> 얼마나 쓰는지는 어차피 감시툴이 있으니까 괜찮은데, 대체 어떤 놈이 쓰고있는지 궁금하다는거죠.
<yemharc> 어 근데.....
<Seony_> 음... 자꾸 깊게 들어가는데요 ㅎㅎ, 그러니까 커맨드 일일히 쳐서 어떤 포트가 뭘 쓰는지 일일히 보고싶다는 게 아니구요, 저런 어플로 편하게 보고싶단 거에요
<yemharc> 그거 geek-tool 조금 응용하면 콘키처럼 실시간 표시 할 수 있을것도 같은데요?
<umttumt> 그런거 있나...
<umttumt> 포트 알고 계시면 커맨드에서
<umttumt> lsof -i *80
<Seony_> umttumt: http://www.obdev.at/products/littlesnitch/index.html
<umttumt> lsof -i :80
<umttumt> 식으로 하시면
<umttumt> 바로 나오긴 해요
<Seony_> umttumt: 제가 드린 링크의 프로그램에 대해서 얘기 중이었어요
<umttumt> ㅇㅎ;
<yemharc> Seony_: 그러고 보니 산사자 말인데요
<yemharc> 제가 WWDC에서 잘못들은게 아니면 스토어 계정 하나로 구매하면 해당계정을 쓰는 맥에서는 모두 업뎃을 해준다는게 맞나요?
<yemharc> 이전처럼 1대당 1카피가 아니라?
<Seony_> 그건 예전부터 그랬었는데요
<yemharc> 아, 라이언부터 그랬나요?
<Seony_> 지금도 여전히 1 계정 당 5대까지에요
<Seony_> 라이언부터가 아니고, 앱스토어 처음 생겼을 때부터요
<yemharc> 아하;
<yemharc> 아, 다른 앱들도 모두요?
<yemharc> 컴 인증으로?
<Seony_> 네
<Seony_> 아이튠즈 앱스토어 역시 5대 모바일기기까지 가능해요
<Seony_> 그래서 온 식구들이 하나의 계정을 공유하는 게 가능하죠
<yemharc> 그렇군요
<Seony_> 제 계정은 제 맥 2대랑, 사촌동생 맥북이랑 예밀님 맥이랑 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으잌 ㅎㅎ
<Seony_> 그래도 하나가 남네요
<yemharc> 아 조만간 제 맥은 빠집니다
<Seony_> 지금까지 산 유료앱이 한두푼이 아니긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아 정말 애플카드 같은거 안 나오려나요
<Seony_> 딱 한가지 아쉬운 점은, 문명을 앱스토어에서 사지않고 스팀에서 샀다는 점..
<yemharc> .....스토어도 글로벌 스토어로 좀 통합해주고 ㅠㅠ
<Seony_> 상품권 같은 카드요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 그러니까....... 충전식 체크카드?
<Seony_> 아... 음... 기프트 카드는 있는데 충전식은 없어요
<yemharc> 사실 글로벌 스토어가 된다면 모두 해결되는 문제이긴 한데
<yemharc> 이러니저러니 해도, 결국 북미 스토어엔 모든게 다 있더라구요
<Seony_> 그렇긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony_> 아무래도 제일 크잖아요
<yemharc> 개인적으로 TV show 관련 컨텐츠는 상당히 무시하고 있었는데
<yemharc> 있어봐야 북미권 방송이나 있겠지 했는데........
<yemharc> ...상상 이상이었습니다. 죄송합니다 OTL
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 경매장 가서 당장에 50만짤 무기 바꾸니 다시 2.3만선으로 뎀 올라간
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이정도면 엥벌 어찌되?죠
<yemharc> 사실 디아3 앵벌은 아이템보다 중요한게 있죠
<yemharc> "챔피언이 무슨 옵션을 달고 나오는가"
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 당장에 엥벌 좀 해봐야겠죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 에휴휴 전재산 17만은 좀
<Seony_> 일단 5팔렘만 만들고나서..
<yemharc> 어쨌든 다음작은 [구 성역의 기사단] 아니면 [케인의 역습]이겠군요 (데굴)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 앙대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시체 청소부 간수라니;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 랄라 제 법사는 마검사 (응?;;)
<Seony_> yemharc: 지금 바쁘세요?
<yemharc> ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쿨럭
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 추가생명력은 좀 안 깍아주나;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 엑1의 임프가 체 96만?;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 맥에서 디아블로 되나요(....)
<Seony_> 네
<Seony_> 저는 맥에서 하고있는데요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아하...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 사양 어떻게 되세요?
<Seony_> 클라이언트 역시 언어구분이 없으니까, 언어설정을 한국어로 하면 잘나옵니다.
<Seony_> 음... 제꺼는 2011년 15인치 MBP에요
<Seony_> i7 쿼드코어, 램8기가, SSD, 정도요
<Seony_> 그래픽카드는 라데온 6490인가..
<umttumt> 좋네요(....)
<Seony_> 2011년도 버전이라... 한동안은 문제 없을 거 같아요
<Seony_> 근데 SATA3 6G의 성능이 생각보다 좋진 않네요. 저는 초당 550메가씩 막 뿜어낼 줄 알았거든요,..
<umttumt> ....
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 :)
<Seony_> 들어가세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음 엑1 엥벌 좀 하고 옴
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 소감
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 내 뎀지 돌려도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 소감2 레어 잘 나옴
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 소감3 수리비 헐
<Seony_> 레어 잘나오고 1막도 엄청 쉬워졌어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 소감4
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 63템 나오는거 맞냐-_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쉬워졌다라지만 옵 더러우면 공속땜에 생존율 저하해서 전체ㅔ적으로 죽기 쉬워짐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 엑2 진행시도해봐야겠음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 원래 앞마당 몹에게 한방이라 포기중이었는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony_> 그 공속이 무조건 너프된 게 아니구요, 3.0 이상만 적용이 안된다는 거래요..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 결론 하지말자
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무조건인데요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 애초에 3%이상만 되는건 당연해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3/2=1.5
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 반올림되서 2%
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2/1=1
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 반으로 깍은건지자체가 애매
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 즉 4%이상에만 걸리는건 당연해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 랄까 보통 12~25%끼잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3%낄바엔 지능등 주요스텟을 더 높이겠음
<Seony_> ㅎㅎ 아니 그게 아니구요...
<Seony_> 무기에 보면 초당 공격횟수 1.4, 1.5 이렇게 붙어있죠?
<Seony_> 그게 3.0 이상부터는 적용 안된다고 하는거 같아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음/
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 애초에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금처럼 반절로 줄어든 수치로 무슨수로 3.0만듭니까; (악사등의 원래 공속 빠른 무기 쓰는 케릭 제외)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 장비 한개로 0.07, 0.08 이런식으로 올려서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어느 세월에 3이 되요 랄까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 장비에 붙은 수치가 반으로 줄어든거라 무조건 적용이에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ~25%붙던 공속 옵션을 /2해버림
<bridgebot> o-ming : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<razGon_UNT> 후... 애들이 일찍 자니 좋네요.ㅎ
<razGon_UNT> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 적당히 엥벌 몇판한
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 당연히 건진건 없고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자금 30만까지 올려놔서 수리비는 벌어둠
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw brhouse.co.kr
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [KRNIC] 222.122.227.70 :  (KORNET, -)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv brhouse.co.kr
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : Apache
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그러하군
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠냐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뉴스 보는데 보이눈 윈8 모바일;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ; 엑티브 디렉토리 쓰던데;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구 : 음
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구 : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/993187/comments/91
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구 : 이 조언에 따라
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구 : ~% uname -r                                                         reeseo@Home
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구 : 3.3.6-030306-generic-pae
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구 : ~%
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구 : 이래놓긴 했는데
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구 : 이러고도 또 얼어붙으면... oTL
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구 : 흠
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구 : 아직 확신할 수는 없고
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구 : 말이 씨가 될까봐 두렵긴 하지만
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구 : 3.2.0 커널과 i5 그래픽에 관련된 문제가 맞는 듯 싶군요
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구 : 3.3.6으로 교체한 후.. 현재 가장 긴 시간 동안 굳건히 버티는 중이네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠 새로 나온 3.2.x커널 최신이라고 좋기만 한건 아닌가보네요 ^^;
<acooda> 아흠 간만에 게임으로 달렸네 'ㅡ';
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이 시간까지 달리신건가요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사실 저도 아까 1시넘을?까ㅣ 달리고 좀 돌아보는중이니 남말할 쳐진 못됨
<acooda> 디아랑 경쟁이 될까 하고 오늘 살살 돌려봤는데
<acooda> 블소는 세계시장용이 아닌거 같네요 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> 디아는 길드워랑 경쟁이 될거같고요 블소는 아시아 시장에서 꽤 먹어줄거 같에요 'ㅡ'
<acooda> 블리자드는 아시아 시장 워낙 좀만하게 보니 엔씨와 경쟁 구도가 나오지 않라나 'ㅡ';;;;;;;
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-22
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 길드워라
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : -_-a
<JapaneseGuy777> hello
<JapaneseGuy777> anybody here
<yemharc> Hi
<JapaneseGuy777> how are you doing
<yemharc> hm?...
<JapaneseGuy777> are you good or no
<bridgebot> 조류감기 : 냠냠
<JapaneseGuy777> Lol nobody here is Asian I bet
<yemharc> 어라 나갔네......
<yemharc> 난데없이 "잘 지내세요?" 라고 하면..........
<readytoact> -_-.. 일본에도 초딩이 있나..
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw 128.134.208.181
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [KRNIC] 128.134.208.181 :  (KORNET, -)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 초딩에 국경이 어딧어요 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 푸헤헤
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램디스크인데 정보에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : smart지원
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 펌웨어 업글 지원
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쓰기 버퍼
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 48비트 주소 지원
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전원관리
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 향상된 전원관리
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ncq지원등 뜨네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (먼산)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2126/3192/3584메가밖에 안 뜨네요 ㅠ.ㅠ (엑서스 시간은 당연히 0
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시퓨 사용량은 -1% (응?;;)
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> o-ming : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<readytoact> 주말이라 근가~~~
<bridgebot> oming : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact1 : =_=
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 베터리 관리를 위해
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 40일정도만에 재충전 준비중
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 50->7->50%
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 혹시 끈킬지도
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 후
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이넘은 고성능인건 좋은데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 최대한 성능 올리고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그래픽 오버후
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : usb등 물려있으니 경악할 성능
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 1.16분@%
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 시퓨 점유율 20%가니
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 1미만이 됨
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 36620mW란 엄청난 소비량
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 멋지지 않나요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 10.8볼트니까
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 만충해도 2시간 못 가요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 충전식ups수준 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Libra102 : hello...
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐 보조 있으니 참아야죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 보조 베터리 예비도 많아서
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전부 다 충전하면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 2일은 연속 가동할 수준
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 베터리가 7개나 있음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 참고로 전체가 59500mW
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 10.8*5200
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아니다 5600인
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 문젠 왜 60480이 아닌걸까요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 100ma실종
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 웨어 0%인데;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 안 팅겻네
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 먼산
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 절전모드 가자마자 켰는데 아직 사아있네요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-23
<ChristopherNg> Seony: are you there?
<Seony> Sup
<ChristopherNg> tell me is 광복절 a big holiday?
<Seony> not really.
<ChristopherNg> August 15th?
<ChristopherNg> Independence day
<ChristopherNg> So, nothing really big happens
<Seony> right.
<Seony> but it's pretty good day for office workers.
<ChristopherNg> Is this more of a celebration of Japan surrender or more a celebration of Aug 15th 1948 when new government was formed?
<ChristopherNg> or both equally?
<Seony> we don't celebrate the day of japan surrender.
<ChristopherNg> ah ok
<ChristopherNg> thanks
<ChristopherNg> I was expecting something like 4th of July like in America! heh
<Seony> no problem.
<Seony> yea, it's a big big holiday for americans.
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 김선생^java : 안녕들 하세요 ?)
<bridgebot> 가루군 : darjeeling: 아저씨
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 가루군: ?
<razGon_UNT> 리하이요
<chiang> help me
<chiang> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=22236  <<<<<<this is my problem help me. i can't type korean sorry
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 냐하핫;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한동안 업데이트 없어서 홈피 가보니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : is delayed because Shini is busy playing TERA. As for our other projects:
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 라니;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (먼산)
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-24
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/verizon-wireless-to-start-offering-share-everything-plans-on-june-28th-r874
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 국내 통신사들도 좀 대세를 따라갔으면 하는 생각이;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이제 스마트폰이 압도적인 이상 점점 일반 음성/메세지 수익율 저하할텐데 데이터 중심의 수익구조로 갔으면 하는 생각이
<bridgebot> ToRuin : 그런데 그렇다고 전부 외국처럼 메이저가 데이터 종량제를 해버리면 ...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이미 종량제잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : lte는 무제한 없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 현황이 쉐어링하면 요금 더 내야하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : lte는 무제한X
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3G는 무제한 있긴하지만, 메인유심만 해당 있고, 시장 점유율도 감소중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : In closing, it is important to step back and take in the breadth of Oracle's claim. Of the Java packages, 129 were not violated in any way. Of the 37 accused, 97 percent of the Android lines were new from Google and the remaining three percent were freely replicable under the
<bridgebot> ..merger and names doctrines. Oracle must resort, therefore, to claiming that it owns, by copyright, the exclusive right to a
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ny and all possible implementations of the taxonomy-like command structure for the 166 packages and/or any subpart thereof - even though it copyrighted only one implementation. To accept Oracle's claim would be to allow anyone to copyright one version of code to carry out a system
<bridgebot> ..of commands and thereby bar all others from writing their own different versions to carry out all or part of the same
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : commands. No holding has ever endorsed such a sweeping proposition
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Oracle's only consolation in the case comes from the decision that nine lines of code were copied, and thus Google will be liable for damages that could reach as high as $300,000.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오늘도 조용한 날인건가 ^^;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 항상 조용함
<Seony> 데이터 종량제 하는데는 AT&T랑 Verizon만 그렇지, 딴데는 다 무제한 해 요..
<Seony> 어차피 데이터 많아봐야 쓸 일도 별로 없고... 아무래도 한국이랑 다르다보니..
<Seony> 저는 200메가짜리 plan 쓰는데 100메가도 안쓰니..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 한국은
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 데이터로
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 모든것을 하는데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 외쿡은
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 홈페이지 자체도 쫌
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요 즐거운 주말이에요
<juyonug> 안녕하세요
<laen0k> 네 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<juyonug> 놀러오라는 글이 있어서 놀러 왔습니다.   조용히 놀겠습니다(?)
<laen0k> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ 제가 올린 글 보고 오셨군요~
<laen0k> 우분투 데탑용으로 지금 쓰고계시나요?
<juyonug> 아... 저는 대학생인데 연구실에서 컴 2개 써서 하나는 win7 이고 하나는 방금 12.04 버전 깔았습니다\
<laen0k> 아 그렇군요 ㅋ
<juyonug> 원래 같이 쓰려고 했는데... 아직은 시험 공부나 학과 공부 때문에 거이 못써서 ... 이제 방학이라 해보려고요
<laen0k> 오 좋은 기회군요
<juyonug> 넵 그리고 워드 프레스를 이용하는 웹 페이지 제작 관련 리폿도 좀 해보려고요
<ChristopherNg> Seony:Q/
<laen0k> 여기 상주하시다보면 쏠쏠한 얘기들 종종 오고가니까 도움이 될꺼예요 ㅋ
<juyonug> 네
<juyonug> 당장 문제는 간단한 수정이라도 해서 자신만의 배포판을 만드는 것이 제일 급한 일이에요. 어렵나요?
<laen0k> 아 razGon님도 워드프레스 시작하신지 얼마 안되셔가지고 종종 서로 정보교환하시는것도 좋겠네요
<laen0k> 서니님 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<laen0k> 뭐 저는 워드프레스를 사용해본적은 없어서... 이쪽으로는 제 답변이 ㅋ 어렵겠네요 전 데탑용으로 우분투를 쓰고 있어서 이쪽으로만 조금 아는정도예요 ㅋ
<juyonug> 아 ... 그리고 우분투 배포판 만드는거 힘들어요? ... 원래 이걸 질문하고 싶었어요. 워드 프레스는 생각보다 깔기만 해보는 것은 쉬웠거든요. 문제는 내용 구성이라고 생각중이에요
<juyonug> 참고로 배포판 만드는 것은 다른 게 아니라 공부 차원에서 하는 거라서 세부까지 하려는 것은 아니에요
<laen0k> 저는 그냥 서버버전 설치하고 패키지 하나하나 설치하는 방법만 써봐서 배포판 만들기는 아직 못해봤어요
<juyonug> 서버 버전? 가장 최근에 개발되는 거 받아서 먼가라도 만들어 보시는거에요?
<laen0k> 그게 아니라.... 우분투 일반버전 설치하면 유니티 설치되는데
<juyonug> 네
<laen0k> 서버버전용 이미지로 설치하면 콘솔부팅돼요 x자체가 안깔려서
<laen0k> 원하는 xwindow manager를 따로 설치할수가 있죠
<juyonug> 저는 sudo 하는 명령어로 받는 것을 생각해서 그래요 서버버전은 개발하는데만 쓴다는 생각에 말이에요
<laen0k> 뭐 정확하게는 모르지만 서버버전은 단지 서버 돌리기위한 최소패키지만 설치되는걸로 알고있어요.... 다른 small img도 아마 있을테지만
<laen0k> 우분투가 서버버전 img를 공식적으로 지원하니까 저는 이거 설치하고 그위에다가 패키지 올려서 데탑용으로 쓰는거죠
<juyonug> 저도 최종적으로는 그런 방식으로 쓸 수 있으면 좋겠어요. 부러워요. 단순히 아에 안쓰는 기능이라도 몰라서 안지는 편이라 필요한 것만 깔아서 써보고 싶거든요
<laen0k> 제가 하는 방법 생각보다 쉬워요 ㅋ
<laen0k> 근데 배포판 제작하는거 검색좀 해보니까
<laen0k> 툴이 있는것 같네요 reconstructor 라는 패키지인데 이거가지고 만드는것 같아요 뭐 다른방법도 찾아보면 있겠죠?
<juyonug> reconstructor 라는 패키지는 봤었는데 유료화 된 것 같더라고요 영문이라서 자세한 것은 몰라도요.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : mog422: 그래서 잘 봤나요.
<juyonug> 일단은 우분투 사이트에서 관련글을 찾았는데 8.10 버전 기준이라 삽질을 해야 할 것 같아요. 큰 틀은 다른 것 같지 않으니까 문제는 없는 것 같지만 해봐야 알겠죠
<laen0k> uck라는것도 있네요
<juyonug> 아 감사합니다. 진짜 검색하면 다나오는데 ... 물어보는게 부끄럽기도 하네요.
<laen0k> 독해 잘하시면 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<laen0k> 여기참고하시는게제일 좋아요 ㅋ
<laen0k> 뭐 저는.... 이쪽으로는 아는게 없어서 검색링크 띄우는 도움밖에는 ㅋ 다른게 없네요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 워드프레스 정말
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 신이 만든 물건입니다
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 서버 관리자한테는 구리지만
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 엔드유저에게는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 축복임
<laen0k> 헐 그정도인가요 ~
<autowiz_DD> 아쿠다가 있구나...
<juyonug> 서버 관리자한테는 외 구린 건가요?
<autowiz_DD> 잠수일거 같지만서두...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 설정이나 업로드나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 여러가지 부분에서 보안상 취약한 부분이 생기고요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 귀찮은 부분도 있구요
<juyonug> 그런 부분은 따로 플러그인으로 제공 안하나 보군요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 업글 구조 때문에 문제가 생길 수 도 있죠
<juyonug> 구조상 직접 만들어야 하나 보군요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 일반유저는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그냥 올리면 되요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우리처럼 추가 보안작업 하는 구조면 골치 아푸지만
<juyonug> xe은 비교해서 어떤가요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : xe는 무적의 성능은 가진 -_- 보드라서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 상대 비교 불가
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<juyonug> 강한가 보군요 xe
<autowiz_DD> 비교 불가 하니 갑자기 뿌리깊은 나무의 개파이 가 생각나는군요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : SCV곰: 형님 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 주말인데 놀러 안가셨어요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : (....)
<autowiz_DD> 움트 어디 있나요??  소주 한잔 해야 하는데...
<autowiz_DD> 눈에 띄지를 않는...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 헐킈... 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 지금 서울에 있어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 형님 잘 지내셨어요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 잠시 재부팅좀
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<autowiz_DD> 아 ... 봇을통해서 말한다고 자기 닉을 앞에 붙인거구나...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 음;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 프리노드 계시구나
<autowiz_DD> "브릿지봇 움드드움드 : 음;" 이런식으로 뜨거든
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 넵
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 지금 어디 계세요?
<autowiz_DD> 동대구
<autowiz_DD> DD ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 헐.... 어쩌다 거기까지 가셨어요;
<autowiz_DD> 저녁에 가산동으로 다시 가야해
<autowiz_DD> 출장왔으
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아하
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그럼 원래는 가산에 계신거에요?
<autowiz_DD> 넌 건강하게 잘 있는것이여?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 안좋은일이 좀 있어서
<autowiz_DD> ㅇㅇ 통합유지보수 한다고 회사 다니고 있다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 해외 도피 했다가;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 얼마전에 들어왔어요
<autowiz_DD> 지금은 괜찮아졌고?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 넵ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_DD> 어느지역에 있어
<autowiz_DD> 얼굴함 봐야지
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 지금 서울에 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 신도림ㅋ
<autowiz_DD> 신도림... 전에 있던사람 누구 만난적 있냐?
<autowiz_DD> 랭콤이도 못본지 오래됐고
<autowiz_DD> 나도 한 2년 강원도 갔다왔두만
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아~
<autowiz_DD> 서울이 낮설어
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_DD> 언제쯤 시간되냐?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 평일엔 거의 상관없어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_DD> 내가 월요일은 하루종일 바쁠거 같기도 하고
<autowiz_DD> 목요일은 일정이 있고
<autowiz_DD> 화요일이나 수요일중에는 시간이 될것도 같은데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 넵
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그럼 수요일날 뵐까요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 댁은 어디세요?
<autowiz_DD> 월요일날 출근해봐야 일정이 좀 보일듯
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아하~ 넵
<autowiz_DD> 다음주에 뭐 솔루션 설치 작업이 좀 있어서 하필
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아하
<autowiz_DD> 독산역에서 한5분
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아하
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저는 집도 신도림 회사도 신도림이에요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그럼 가산에서 뵐까요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 근데 가산에 먹을데가 없어서(.....)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아님 그냥 확 강남같은데 가도 좋긴한데 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_DD> 우시장있어 ㅋㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 우시장??
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 이 뭐에요?
<autowiz_DD> 소고기 좀싸
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 牛市場？?
<autowiz_DD> 600g 에 얼마더라...
<autowiz_DD> 5만8천원 이었나
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아~~~
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋ 가산에 있어요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그런데 사람 많지 않아요?
<autowiz_DD> 독산역 옆에 있어
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 가산에 삼겹살만 먹을려고 가도;; 저녁엔 자리 하나도 없던데;;
<autowiz_DD> 사람 좀 있긴하지...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아~ 그럼 제가 독산으로 갈꼐요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 제가 올해 벌써 25 ㅠㅠ;
<autowiz_DD> 난 이미 33 이다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 19살떄가 엊그제 같은데 ㅠㅠ;
<autowiz_DD> 아아 방금 친말 못봤다
<autowiz_DD> 화면 클리어 해버렸어
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 15:10 움드드움드: 제가 올해 벌써 25 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 15:10 bridgebot: autowiz_DD : 난 이미 33 이다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 15:10 움드드움드: 19살떄가 엊그제 같은데 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 15:11 bridgebot: autowiz_DD : 아아 방금 친말 못봤다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 15:11 bridgebot: autowiz_DD : 화면 클리어 해버렸어
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_DD> 6년이 지난거군
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그러게요;;
<autowiz_DD> 작년 말부터 오래 초까지 아는형님 이랑 친구 결혼식이 있어서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 목요일에 사랑님 뽑았는데 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 어제 술먹었어요;
<autowiz_DD> 한7년만에 예전 친구들 만난듯
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아~~~~
<autowiz_DD> 사랑니 한개?
<autowiz_DD> 술이 빨리 취하거나 하지는 않던? ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋ 네; 다행히;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 장가 가셔야죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_DD> 인생 100세 시대라니
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 근데 생각해보면 30에 결혼해서 80에 죽는다고 해도 50년을 같이 살아야 하는데(....)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 충격과 공포...
<autowiz_DD> 두가지 선택이 있어 0~25 솔로 , 26~50 결혼 , 51~75 솔로, 76~100 결혼
<autowiz_DD> 아니면 0~50 솔로 , 51~100 결혼
<autowiz_DD> 아기만 키우는 미혼파파 는 전세계적으로 얼마나 될까...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 1.255.3.150 mv2 app1
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 ;뭐지;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 결혼 안하고 애만 키우는거
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 너무 외롭지 않을까요 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저도 몇번 생각은 해봤지만 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 근데 저는 그냥 애 안낳고 둘이 사는게 제일 좋은거 같아요
<autowiz_DD> 혼자사는것도 괜찮을 수도 있어
<autowiz_DD> 동거녀만 계속 조달할 수 있다면야...
<autowiz_DD> 엔신님 안녕하세요...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋ 동거녀 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 일본에 있었는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 혼자 갔다가
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 올때 둘이왔어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ......
<autowiz_DD> 아니면 계약 연애 라고 할까나...
<autowiz_DD> 미혼파파??
<autowiz_DD> ㅋㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아뇨 ㅋㅋ 여자랑 왔죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_DD> 언제왔다고 그랬냥...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 몇달 안됐어요
<autowiz_DD> 같이 살려면 일열심히 해야겠구만...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 한 2년 나가있었네요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 먹여 살리기 힘드네요;
<autowiz_DD> 회사는 잡았고...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 주재원 나갔던거라서
<autowiz_DD> 알바라도 뭐 하라고 하는게 나을려나...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그회사 그대로 다녀요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 근데 지금 한국말을 한마디도 못해서
<autowiz_DD> 그런거군... 일은 그렇다치고
<autowiz_DD> 친구들도 없어서 외로울수도 있겠구만
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네;; 친구가 없어서... 힘들어해요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 아니면 얘기할 사람도 없고;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 갈데도 없고....
<autowiz_DD> 인터넷 채팅하고
<autowiz_DD> 요즘 아프리카 보니까 일본에서 방송하는
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아;;
<autowiz_DD> 일본사람이랑 한국사람이랑 종종 보이던데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그런거좀 가르쳐줘야겠네요
<autowiz_DD> 마유라고 일본애 있는데 한국어 완전 잘해
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 헐ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_DD> 다만 내가 일어를 아주 조금밖에 몰라서 가끔 일어 쓸때 못 알아들어
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그 방송 보시나보네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 재미
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 재밌어요?
<autowiz_DD> 헉 들켰다
<autowiz_DD> 그냥 심심할때 보는거지모
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 요즘 루비 하는데 뭐 좋은 책 없을까요?
<autowiz_DD> 루비...
<autowiz_DD> 미안하다
<autowiz_DD> 내가 최근에 책을 읽은적이 없다...
<autowiz_DD> 만화책조차도...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 헉ㅋㅋ 아니에요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 여자친구 집에서 노는데 루비나 가르칠까 싶어요(....)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<autowiz_DD> 컴전공이신가?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 이햐
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 루비
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 멋지다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...아뇨....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 컴퓨터로 하는거라고는 유튜브 보는거랑... 야후재팬에서 뉴스 보는거 정도;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 멋지다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 와우
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 。。。。
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 루비보단 rails 나 가르키세요.
<bridgebot> a-utowiz_DD : 여기인가
<autowiz_DD> 냠
<razGon_UNT> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_UNT> 후.. 내일이면 월요일이다...ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_DD> 이동 해야 할 시간... 움트야 쪽지나 뭐 남겨놔 ... 010-4211-2359
<autowiz_DD> 뱌뱌~~
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 다음주는 서핑하러 가기로 약속했는데; 날씨좀 괜찮아 질려나(....)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 왜 ruby를;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 차라리 perl이 낫지 않나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 웬만한 언어들은 정규식등에서 perl형식 지원하는등
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 국내에서는 크게 인기없는 perl이라도 쓸땐 많고, 심지어는 perl로 구현된 블로그등도 있음
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 오늘도 이렇게 의미없이 하루를 보냈군;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ////;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : .....;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 루비보다는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 파이썬을 하는것이
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 펄따위
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그넘도 좋죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 최소한 루비보단 쓸때 많으니;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 요즘이랄까
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 처음부터 그랬지만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 루비는 마이너한 언어;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우리 본사는 루비이긴 함
<juyonug> 안녕하세요
<juyonug> 질문 있습니다. 우분투 12.04 버전을 깔았습니다 그런데 부팅시간이 조금 과장해서 1분정도 되더군요. 원래 그런 건가요? 거기다 꺼지는 시간도 길어졌습니다. 마지막으로 로그 오프 시간도 꾀나 길게 느껴 집니다 원래그런건가요>? 그런데 동영상을 본다던가 그런 일에서는 느린 편이 아닙니다.
<oming> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 혹시 동부이촌동 사시는분 계신가요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 갑후
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 움트는 갑후
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 튕기시다니 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 움드드움드 퍽
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 퍽
<orxp> Hello. I`m newbie in Ubuntu (actually, Linux...), having problem with setting korean input  method...
<orxp> I installed scim, scim-hangul and then set scim-bridge as default input method. I added korean to "keyboard layout" also, but shift+space has no effect.
<orxp> even when I clicked "en" of topbar and select korean(it displayes as "ko" then), I can`t input korean nevertheless...
<orxp> ;
<bridgebot> o-rxp : Hello. I`m newbie in Ubuntu (actually, Linux...), having problem with setting korean input  method...
<bridgebot> o-rxp : can anybody help me?
<bridgebot> o-rxp : I installed scim, scim-hangul and then set scim-bridge as default input method. I added korean to "keyboard layout" also, but shift+space has no effect. even when I clicked "en" of topbar and select korean(it displayes as "ko" then), I can`t input korean nevertheless...
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : nabi
<bridgebot> o-rxp : I installed it also by "sudo apt-get install nabi" command, and setted it as default also, but dosen`t effect also. (exactly same case..)
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> o-rxp : T.T actually, after install nabi, I cannot found it from application list.. only way to turn its configuration on is type "nabi" on terminal.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 여기 또한분 고생하고 계시네;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 좋은 윈도우 놔두고 왜들 그렇게 사서 고생 하시는건지;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 나 회사에서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우분투 써
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-V
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우분투를 써야
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 회사 ad의 간섭을 안 받아
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ad걸려있군요..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저희는 뭐 써도 방화벽 천지라;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 회사에서 아무것도 못해서;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그리고 잘 해야 해
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : idc랑 전용선이라서
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 문제나면
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 큰일나
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : \
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 스위치에서 acl중이긴 한데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 영
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 맘에 드는건
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 미러링은 안뜨죠?;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 1gbps전용선이란거
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 미러링따위
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 이 사람들 개념 없어
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저희는 트래픽 다 미러링 떠서;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : flow도 잘 모르는 것 같던데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 미러링 곧 떠야지
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 으으;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 이건뭐 감옥수준;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 미러링떠두 머
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : snort붙힐껀데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : db보안솔루션은 내가 만들었고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 헐킠ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 네트워크는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : sflow 붙혀야지
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 장비 어떤거에요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 과연
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : sflow면...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 익스트림인가
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : sflow가 시스코아냐?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 시스코가 netflow요;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 소리
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 넷플로우엿군
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ļļ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 쏘리!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : netflow 달아야지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 시트릭스도 달아야지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 근데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 서버 멀 붙혀야 되나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 리눅스에 있나?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 툴만 붙혀봐서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 수집하는거요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저도 그냥 툴로;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : netflow analyzer
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 데이타 받는거
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ManageEngine NetflowAnalyzer
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !gg manageengine netflow analyzer
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [Bandwidth Monitoring & Traffic Analysis - ManageEngine] http://www.manageengine.com/products/netflow/ | NetFlow Analyzer is a bandwidth monitoring and network forensics tool which   provides an in-depth visibility into ...
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [Free Bandwidth Monitoring Tool | Bandwidth ... - ManageEngine] http://www.manageengine.com/products/netflow/download-free.html | Download free bandwidth monitoring tool using NetFlow to analyze and report on   bandwidth usage across the ...
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [Network Bandwidth Monitoring | Network Traffic Analysis | NetFlow ...] http://www.manageengine.com/products/netflow/download.html | NetFlow Analyzer is a web based bandwidth monitoring and traffic analysis tool.   ... Autonomous system reporting, Tick ...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저거 제일 많이 쓰는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 플로우 수집할때 샘플링 레이트가 높으면
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 일주일만 수집해도
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그냐?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 하드가 몇백기가씩;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 근데 저거 진짜 좋긴해요 ㅋㅋ;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 가끔 사생활 침해 아닌가 싶을정도로;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네트웍은 제가 저걸로 보는데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 크랙 구해야 되나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋ 저 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 보내드릴게요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 어 smallvil 쥐메일
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ļļ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 부탁
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋ 네
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 다 죽었어
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 다 감시해부릴테닷
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 넷플로우 스위치에서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 쏘는 곳 ip만 정하면 되는거 맞지?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 하도 오래 되서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 기억도 안나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 근데 너
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 무슨 담당이길레
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 넷플로우도 보구
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋ 저 걍 이것저것;; ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 키젠 8600용 인데 지금 최신에도 그냥 먹더라구요 해보세요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 장비 시스코면 샘플링 레이트 정하고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 플로우 받는쪽 아이피랑 포트만 주면 그냥 바로 넘어가요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그렇구나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 샘플링 레이트라
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그런것이 있었나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 근데 아마 설정 안하셔도 될거에요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 기본이 몇으로 잡혀 있는걸로 기억해요;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 서버도 하고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 네트워크도 하고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 천재네
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 막상 제 앞가림을 못해서 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 장가 가야되는데 ㅠㅠ; 월급은 안올르고 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아직도 kdom 다니는구나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 멒백기가?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 개인이 테라급 하드 쓴 ㄴ 전..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥 괴순가요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ,,
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 2테라 1개 1테라한개에..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 500기가 두개랑 250 320기가 한씩
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 한개씩
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 개인이 peta쯤 써야
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 괴수죠
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : kdom?;
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : -_-a
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저는.... 256기가도 많던데..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 윈도에는 컴피즈 같은거 없나요-
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 노트북 128기가 짜리 한개랑
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 멋지다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 지금 쓰는거 256기가 인데..
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 화면 막 확대하고 이딴거-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 초고슈ㅜ!
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 불편하다고 생각해본적 한번도 없어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 클라우드도 하네!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 와와
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 멋지다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 에에
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ......
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하긴 뭐 저도 데이터가 문제니깐요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 특히 게임 CD이미지들
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 움드드움드 천재!
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저는 첨에 ddos쪽 운영 하다가
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 원츄
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 그전에 방화벽 했었구나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ddos 우와!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 방화벽
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우와
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 천재 고수
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 방화벽 하다가 ddos쪽 운영 하다가
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 지금 클라우드 하는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 너무 옮겨 다녀서....
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우와
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 클라우드까지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 멋지다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 부럽다!
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 뭐 하나 제대로 하는거 없고 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 왜그러세요 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 놀리지 마세요 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 난 xenserver 소일거리로
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 관리 하는데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 완전 수동
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 오
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 젠서버!
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋ 시트릭스 어때요?
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 고수다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 수동이라서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저희 vmware랑 cytrix가 경쟁사라;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 머 신경안써
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : parallels 한국 총판이라
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 이것저것 보는데;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 패러럴!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 파이썬으로
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : vmware는 퍼포먼스는 떨어지지만
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 하나씩
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 만들고 있어
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 신의 영역 ㅡㅡ;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 이제 vm리스트 나오는거
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : cytrix는 뭐 그럭저럭... 하지만 완성도 높고...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 나중되면 머
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저희꺼만 쓰레기 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 웹으로 다 하는거지 머
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그리고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : vmware 퍼포먼스?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 떨어진다구?
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;;;;;;;;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 에이
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ms껏도 좋다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....아
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : hyper-v
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ms는 파워쉘로 다 되서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 다음버젼 완전 기대되던데;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우리 테스트 중인데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아마 2년 정도 후면...클라우드 시장은
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아트야
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : MS가 다 먹을거 같애요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 2012 테스트 하고 있는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : mscs도 점점 좋아지고;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 좋아
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅠㅠ; 역시 MS총판이 해답인가 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 오.. 대화중 죄송한데
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 혹시 두분중에 7월 세미나 오시는분 계신가요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 파워쉘 짱이야!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 통합 다된다
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 우분투세미나-
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저는 안가는데;;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 스파이형님 가세요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 저는 모르겠음
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 어디서 하는지도 모르고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 난 우분투 유저도 아니고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저도;; 어디서 하는지도 모르고;; 우분투 유저도 아니고;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 근데 왜 우분투 채널에서 이러고 있는걸까요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 아.. ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 그렇군요..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그러네
<bridgebot> passinger : .....
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 난 래드햇추종자인데
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 제가 7월ㅇ 세미나에 가상화 관련 발표를 하려고 하는데..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저도;;; 레드햇이 해답 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 나 래드햇 엔지니어인데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 두분 나누시는 이야기를 들어보니.. -0- 고수들이신듯하여..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 유칼립투스인가요?
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 세미나 준비하면서 재미도 있는데 -_-ㅋ 가상화가 어려워서...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : readytoact 유칼립투스냐고요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 버럭
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : ;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아오
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 빡쳐
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : -_-;; 유칼립투스가 뭔가요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 물어봐도 대답 없는
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> passinger : .....
<bridgebot> passinger : ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 캐노피컬 클라우드 -_- 플랫폼 이름이요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저는 돈들여서 rhce땃더니 써먹을데가 없네요;
<bridgebot> passinger : 액트옹 넙죽
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 부들
<bridgebot> passinger : 다들 안녕하세여
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 잉어 꼬죠
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 패스잉어옹 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : passinger: (__)
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 훠이 훠이
<bridgebot> passinger : 훗...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 잉어밥 줄께
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 툭~
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 멀리 던졌다
<bridgebot> passinger : (모른척)
<bridgebot> passinger : 요샌 고기만 먹어요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 과자 줘여 댜뇌
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 캐노피컬 클라우드;;; 이건 또 뭔가요;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 이놈의 잉어가
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 뒤질라구
<bridgebot> passinger : 흠...
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : passinger: 잉어가 고기먹으면
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : readytoact 힘내세요
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 유전자 변형일켜요..
<bridgebot> passinger : 캐노니컬에서 클라우드 낸거
<bridgebot> passinger : 우분투 클라우드 아니었나여
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 아.. 캐노니컬..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아님
<bridgebot> passinger : 에잇
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 유칼립투스가
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 코드네임?
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그거 하다가
<bridgebot> passinger : 뭔놈의 이름을 저래 풀떼기 처럼 짓냐는..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 오픈머냐
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 역시.. 일반 유저수준의 세미나가 되겠군
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그거 하다가
<bridgebot> passinger : 그냥 우분투 밑에 클라우드 붙이는게 짱인데
<bridgebot> passinger : ..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 머 하여튼
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 오.. 곧
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : xen이 좋아
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : =3
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 와이브로 끊기겠다..
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : ;;;
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 경부를 벗어났어;;
<bridgebot> passinger : 음?
<bridgebot> passinger : 어디 가시나여?
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 지금 버스안
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : ㅇㅇ 상주
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 우리 캠프 있어서
<bridgebot> passinger : 아..
<bridgebot> passinger : 상주
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 네트워크 지원
<bridgebot> passinger : ...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 가상화라
<bridgebot> passinger : 한화?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 멋지다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 캠프!
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 현장 네트워크랑 무선 통신 구성
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 짱이다
<bridgebot> passinger : 상주에 있는건 그 거시기 공장밖에 없지 않나여
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 난 도착도 안했는데.. 상황실 구축해달래서
<bridgebot> passinger : ......
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 무슨 상황실요?
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 오오
<bridgebot> passinger : 교통안전 연구원은 아닐테고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 저동네도 이상한거 한다
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 신호가 ㄲ끊어져;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 당췌
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 여러분 대세는 윈도우에요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 이바닥 사람들은 오덕변태들이야
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : =3
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 상주에 가면..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 돈앞에 장사 없습니다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> passinger : 움드드움드, 대세는 MAC
<bridgebot> passinger : =3
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아하;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> passinger : 돈앞에 덕이 있음
<bridgebot> passinger : ...
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 글로벌리더십센터라고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 대세는
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 와방 큰 센터 있어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그렇네요...;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 애플임!
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 작년 12월에 지은..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 글로벌 리더쉽센터 다니는군요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 와와
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 멋지다
<bridgebot> passinger : 아...
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : -_-ㅋ 건물은 지어졌는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 상주가 어디지...
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : 내부 통신공사가 안끝나서.. 가끔 공사도 하고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우리도 저런곳에서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 무료로..... 캠핑하면 좋겟다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 고기 굽고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅌㅌ
<bridgebot> r-eadytoact : SCV곰: 아.. 선교단체예요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 회사 워크샵이나 해외로 갔으면(....)
<bridgebot> passinger : ......
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 알아요
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그냥
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 장소가 필요 하다고 한것일뿐임
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 고기 굽고!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 또 고기 굽고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 또 고기 굽고
<bridgebot> passinger : ....
<bridgebot> h-acking_u : 상당히 정신업군요...;;;;
<bridgebot> passinger : 오랜만에 뒷방 아저씨들 모두 모이시는듯
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw default.prx.ddos.kdtidc.com
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [KRNIC] 218.38.137.124 :  (broadNnet, -)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 없던가;
<bridgebot> h-acking_u : ~_~
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우와
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 브로드냇
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 이상한 회사다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ddos하면서 별 거지같은 방화벽에 ddox장비.. L4 L7 웬만한거 다써봤는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 정답은 뭐다?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 시!스!코!
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우리 시트릭스 l4로 쓰는데
<bridgebot> h-acking_u : wibro 끊기셨군요...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : l4 l7 시스코를 어찌 써
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 버려
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 누가 써
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아무도 안 쓰는거
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 제발
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 버려!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그딴거
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 l4 l7은... 패스요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 근데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : l4있냐?
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 파이오링크 국산이라고 무시했는데 쓸만하더라구요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 시스코에
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 파이오링크
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 좋지!
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : l4 있어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 6500에 들어가는 ace 모듈;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : pc자나!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 파이오링크
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 근데 역시 L4의 해답은 노텔이고;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 노텔?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 노텔 별루 안써서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 노텔
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 접혓다가
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 겨우
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 주로 어디ㅡ세요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 뜨자나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : sk땜시
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 노텔 쓰는거지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 노텔
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 성능땜시
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 접혓었지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : l4너
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 시트릭스가
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 대세가 아니겟어
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 돈 겁나 많이 들어가는
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 움드드움드 노텔 조아?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 펌킨 이런건 국내시장에선 한물갔죠?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 펌킨 -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 팔리긴 해
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 최저가
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 근데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저는 노텔 좋아하는데;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 펌킨 왜 사
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 파이오링크 사고 말지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 파이오링크가 지대다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 라드웨어가 알테온 하니
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 신제품 내놓긴 햇는데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그닥
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 알테온이
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 솔직히
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 파이오링크가 편해
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 등치가 넘 커서 그렇지
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : 2u
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 딴건
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 1u인데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 파이오링크만 2u자나
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그렇네요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 가속기는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 방화벽도 2u
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 어디꺼 주로 쓰세요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 돈이 없어서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 가속기안쓴는데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그런것도 써?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아하;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 부자네
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 가속기 근데 말이 가속기고;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 거의 프록시 아니에요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아닌데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 진짜
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 가속하던데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 조금..(....)가속...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 무슨장비였는지 모르겠지만
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 압축해서 가속으로 보내는데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 속도 장난 아니던데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 주니퍼꺼랑... 파이오링크 국내에선 많이 쓰는거 같던데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 머 우린
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 구려
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 네트워크
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 구리고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 다 구려
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 다 개판이야
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 네트워크 전문가도 아닌 사람이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 전문가레!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 미쳐
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 띠바
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 넷플로우도 잘 모르던데?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 미러링도 해본적 없을꺼야
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 머 하여튼
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그래
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 헤죽
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 네트워크 전문가됫데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 ㅠㅠ 간단한 구성 으로 좀 돌아가고 싶은데 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우리 간단한데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 서버 100대도 안되는
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 클라우드 하셨을테니 ㅋㅋ 100대지만 ㅋㅋ 실제 도는건 300개 정도 되지 않으세요?ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아니
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 클라우드 30대 되나
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 별루 안되
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 서버로 7대뿐이니깐
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 자원 팡팡 남아 돌고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 머 그래
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;아하;
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그지같은 플밍때문에 문제지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 거기에 gfs도 사서 쓰고 있고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그지같은 gfs
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그냥
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 머 그리
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 다 잘났다는지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 천재라는지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 모르겠어
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 다 전문가레
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 근데 왜 장애가 나고
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 왜 업체를 부르는지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 돈두 많이 받으면서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 전문가라는 사람들이
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 왜 그러고 사는지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 날봐
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 말단 사원
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 조용히 살자나
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw 182.249.61.157
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [APNIC] 182.249.61.157 : KDDI CORPORATION (KDDI, 182.248.0.0-182.251.255.255)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : !ipw 1mm.get9.net
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [ARIN] 54.248.107.144 : Amazon.com, Inc. (AMAZO-ZNRT1, 54.248.0.0-54.249.255.255)
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 냐하
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : aws
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 무료 올려서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 하는것 없이
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : aws!!!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 패러럴즈인가 좋아?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그냥그래요;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 맥에서 돌아가는 parallels는 소프트뱅크가 총판이에요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저희는 클라우드 솔루션 부분만;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 회사는 장사 잘되?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그냥..(....) 잘 모르겠어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 워낙 이것저것 많이해서;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 랙 몇개야?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 랙 졸라 만흐면 장사 잘되는거
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 600개 정도...? 일걸요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 크네
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우리 랙 몇개냐 물어봐
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : (5개 되나...ㅋㅋㅋ)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 들고 오세요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 제가 커미션 해드릴꼐요;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : (....)
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 이미 kidc에 들어왓고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 난 힘도 없어
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 글구 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 회사에서 작은 회사 안들어 갈라 그럴껄
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 이런ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 나름 우리 매출만은
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 1조자나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 헐ㅋㅋ 1조 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 돋네여; 1조;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 회사 구려
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 좀만한 회사
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 본사가 커서 그렇지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 본사가 올해 자금 끊을텐데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 흑흑
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 으으 ;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 나쁜짓이나 해야지;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw anapnet.com
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [APNIC] 59.106.52.213 : SAKURA Internet Inc. (SAKURA, 59.106.0.0-59.106.255.255)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw zozo.jp
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [APNIC] 175.111.83.1 : Bit-isle (BIT-ISLE, 175.111.80.0-175.111.87.255)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : http://img.umttumt.org/%E3%82%B9%E3%82%AF%E3%83%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%83%E3%83%88%202012-06-25%201.12.57.png
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아냐 어느센가 보면 팅겨있고; 하아;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 주영님//혹시 작업 복구기능이라도 켜두신거 아닙니까?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그러면 로그아웃및 로그인때마다 마지막 환경을 저장/복구 시도하니 당연히 시간이 길어집니다
<juyonug> 작업 복구기능이라.. 그거 설정이 어디에 있나요? 깔때 그냥 디폴트로 깔아서 잘 몰라서요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠>
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어딧더라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사용자설정인가 전원설정인가에 있었던듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그걸 끄면 윈도처럼 초기상태로 부트실행 설정 안 한건 하나도 안 뜨게 되고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 켜면 ics처럼 거의 모든걸 저장해줍니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 심지어는 브라우져의 열었던 텝까지 저장됨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단지 터미널은 저장이 안 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 터미널이나 커맨드창을 연 상태에서 끄면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 작업 내용은 다 없어지고, 초기상태로 뜹니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 커맨드창경우 가끔 그게 좀 불편한
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저처럼 빌드전용 머신으로 두거나한경우
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가상머신 기동해서 수정된 소스로 다시 빌드시도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 반복해야하는데, 그때그때 커맨드창의 경로부분등이 초기화되어있어서 매번 입력해야하니까요
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅇㅅㅇ/
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 새로 뜬 엘범들 들어보는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 팅기셨...다고 생각할게요 (제가 싫어서 인사만 해도 도망가신건 아니겠죠; ㅠ.ㅠ)
<DarkCircle> 푸우우우우우 ...
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-17
<park1> 안녕하세요
<mrgeek> 안녕하세요
<mrgeek> 실례지만 조금 여쭙고싶은 것이 있어서 찾아왔는데요
<mrgeek> 아무도 안 계시나요? ㅠㅠ
<popeye92> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html 규칙부터 읽어주세요.
<suapapa> ㅋㅋㅋ
<suapapa> 그새 나가셨네
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?ㅎ
<razGon_web> 오래간만입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 페북의 멋진 사진이 오게 만들었습니다. ㅎ ^^
<Work^Seony> 커피요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 조만간 더 멋진 사진 올려드릴께요.  아직 좀 멀었찌만. ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-18
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 커피보다 듀얼모니터가 커보여서요.
<Work^Seony> 아  ㅎㅎ 모니터는 그냥 22인치짜리 2개에요.
<Work^Seony> 조만간 *정말로 멋진* 모니터 보여드리겠씁니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> razgon_web: 안녕하세요 오랜만에 뵙습니다 (__)
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 꾸벅
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> ahoops_: 오래간만요.ㅎ
<ahoops_> 네네~
<ahoops_> 요즘 바쁘셨나봐요.
<razGon_web> 예 요즘 다른 일이 있어서요.
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 아침에 나오면 뉴스를 보는편인데.
<ahoops_> 뉴스내용이 참 거지같은내용이 많아서 짜증날때도 많지만
<ahoops_> 그 밑에 댓글들 보면 뭔놈의 빨갱이 홍어타령인지..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 빨갱이면 어떻다는건지..꽤나 좋아보이는데 말이죠.
<ahoops_> 물론 홍어는 제가 제일 좋아하는 음식중하나이니 말할것도 없구요..
<ahoops_> 정치 군대 종교 이야기는 술자리에서 하면 안된다하지만,
<ahoops_> 맨정신에 하면 안될것중에 하나는 네이버 댓글보는것이군요.
<razGon_web> 원래 네이버알바들 정부기관들이나 뉴라이트가 많아요.
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 대학과 애플과 조인해서 할인해주는 혜택같은 것 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 학생 할인 말고요?
<razGon_web> 아 학생할인요.
<razGon_web> samahui: 오래간만입니다.^^V
<Work^Seony> 네 뭐 학생할인이야 늘 있죠.  그냥 매장 가서 학생증만 보여주면 바로 해줘요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> razGon님 오랜만 입니다 ^^
<DarkCircle> yemharc, ....
<DarkCircle> 도움!
<DarkCircle> 은 훼이크
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 크풍
<yemharc> 오랜만입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~ 출근도 못하고 있는 닭입니다.
<DarkCircle> 아 ... 멘붕 -.-
<Work^Seony> 한국은 장마라고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 비 많이 오나봐요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 흐릿하니 계속 조금씩 내리네요
<samahui> 장마가 확실히 몇년사이 빨라진거 같아요
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 저희 이종사촌이 이번에 홍콩시립대 법과부에 입학하는데요. 애플이 법과부에 한해서 50%할인이랍니다. 수량상관없으려나요?
<razGon_web> samahui: 이미 광주는 몇년전 체감한 대만의 아열대성 기후입니다.
<razGon_web> 습하고 덥고.
<razGon_web> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, 수량은 제한이 있겠지만 한두개 정도는 괜찮을 거에요.
<Work^Seony> 애플이 정찰제를 실시하는 회사다보니, 싸게 구입하려고 혈안이 되어있는 사람들이 많아서 수량은 분명히 제한을 하거든요
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 이종사촌은 맥북을 노리는데. 이번에 아이패드미니 레티나 나오면 사려구요. ^^
<razGon_web> 구매대행.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 게다가 중국산 패드도 이종사촌에게 보내는 방법을 쓰면.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 미니 레티나 나온대요?
<razGon_web> 하반기에 출시예정이랍니다. 게다가 이번에는 무선랜이 802.11ac버전으로 출시계획이라네요.^^
<razGon_web> 반값이면 64기가짜리로 사면 40만원정도 되려나요?ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 다들 탄환비축이 되어 있으시군요 ;ㅁ;
<samahui> 휴 겨우 복구 했네요
<samahui> 잘못 건드려서 시스템 날려버릴뻔 했네요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> samahui: 후.. 다행입니다.ㅋ
<samahui> 네, 휴~ 십년감수했습니다.
<razGon_web> yemharc: ㅎㅎㅎ 탄환은 비축안되어 있지만 희망을 가져야죠.
<razGon_web> 솔직히 중국산 패드가 부담없고 좋은데 말이죠. 아이패드는 노트북보다 비싸니원...
<samahui> 이번에 막쓰는용도로 중국산패드하나 샀는데 좋더군요. 겔노트급 이상의 성능에 가볍고... 다만 중국산 패드는 충전방식이 통일이 안되있는경우가 많아서 전용 충전기 들고 다녀야 되는게 함정이죠
<razGon_web> http://www.kpug.kr/reviews/1671026
<razGon_web> 이런 모델이 나왔는데. 200달러라네요. 배송비포함.
<razGon_web> samahui: 혹시 모델이? the BOM7?
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 그런건 아니구요
<razGon_web> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/FNF-Ifive-X2-Tablet-PC-8-9-Inch-IPS-Retina-Screen-1920x1200-RK3188-Quadcore-Android-4/953724815.html
<razGon_web> 레티나라는데 레티나는 아닌데 fullHD인거 같더군요. 16:10비율
<samahui> md7 이라는 모델입니다만 가격이 하도 착하게 나온 이벤트가 있어서
<samahui> 풀 HD는 아니지만 여친님 게임용으로 하나 구입해 줬습니다
<samahui> 가벼워서 좋더군요 다만... 충전이 전용 케이블이라 충전기 들고 다니는게 에러네요
<samahui> 10만원 안주고 구입했습니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아이패드는 동생께 분양해버리고 저도 저가형 하나 구입하고 싶은 마음이 간절하지만... 노트북에 핸드폰에... 보조폰까지 운영하다보니 선뜻 구입하기 망설이게 되네요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 이미 가질거 다 가지셨습니다. ㅎ
<samahui> 위에 올려주신건
<razGon_web> 저는 아이패드2가 안테나가 망가졌는지. 와이파이 수신율이 급격히 떨어졌습니다.
<samahui> 아이패드의 안드로이드 버젼 쯤으로 보이네요
<razGon_web> 예 정확히 맞으셨어요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저렴하니 지르고픈 충동이 들만하겠는데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> iFive ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 좋은데요
<razGon_web> 발음이 비슷하죠? 대륙에서도 인정받는 몇몇 회사입니다. 동호회사람들도 좋아하더군요.
<razGon_web> 근데 제가 기다리는 패드는 랜이 업글될때까지 기다리려구요.
<razGon_web> 802.11ac.
<samahui> 아!
<samahui> 전 요즘 다른쪽으로 꽂혀서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 에일리언웨어가 다시 국내 정발되더군요
<razGon_web> 이건 칲셋만 바꾸면 되니깐 집에 공유기 들어다 놓구 쓰면 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 것도 가격도 그전보다 터무니 없지는 않게 나온듯해서.. 땡깁니다. 더욱이 신형 프로세서로 가면서 무선랜도 802.11ac
<samahui> 저도 요즘 노리는 무선랜이군요
<samahui> 노트북들도 다 바꾸고 싶습니다만.. 에일리언웨어 구입하면 자연스레 넘어가져서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 총알 장전 중입니다.
<razGon_web> 저도요.ㅋ
<samahui> 우선 먼저 구입해서 쓰는 사람들의 리뷰 좀 보고 구입해야죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 데탑은 3770k에서 넘어가기에 옆그레이드 느낌이 강해서 신형플렛폼으로 넘어가는건 다음으로 미룩소
<samahui> 미루고
<samahui> 오타가 나네요 ㅎ
<samahui> 노트북은 성능보다는 베터리 부분에서 많은 장점이 보이는 듯해서 우선 구입하시는 분들 리뷰 좀 살펴본 다음에
<samahui> 슬쩍 넘어가야죠 ^^;
<razGon_web> 예ㅃ
<razGon_web> 저는 스마트패드로,..ㅋ
<samahui> iFIVE 좋은거 같아요
<samahui> 후딱 지르시고 품평 좀 해주세요 ^^
<samahui> 봐서 저도 지르게요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 이미 리뷰는 나왔는데요? 가성비가 좋다네요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 라즈곤님 리뷰를 보고 싶습니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 단점이 RK3188같은 경우는 쿼드임에도 불구하고 퍼포가 그리 좋진 않아요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 마눌님 옆에 오셔서 보시네요.
<samahui> 풀HD인데 시퓨 제약으로 고해상도 동영상이 돌아가지 않는 등의 불상사만 없는 정도면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저처럼 사고 싶은게 있을때 합리화가 힘들면 여친님 혹은 마눌님 사드리고 흥미 떨어졌을때 살짜쿵 인터셉트하는 방법도 ...
<razGon_web> 고해상도는 나름 잘돌아가는 데 메인화면 스크롤이 조금 버벅된답니다.
<razGon_web> 그러구싶기는 한데 별루요.
<samahui> 전 몇번 쓰다가.... 여친님이 IT기기를 좋아해서 에러가 발생했었죠...
<samahui> 메인화면 스크롤 버벅인다는건 메모리 문제 아닐까요... 흠...
<razGon_web> 아니 그게 아니라 GPU가 약간 떨어지는 놈이라서요.
<razGon_web> MALI400이면 중하급정도 된다네요.
<samahui> 동영상은 무리업겠는데
<samahui> 그래픽 가속 붙는 게임은 좀 버벅일 수 있겠네요
<razGon_web> dPq
<razGon_web> 예 MAIL 400은 2-3년전 범용모델 입니다.
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 딱 겔스2급이죠
<samahui> 시퓨는 겔3이상인데 그래픽이 겔스2정도네요
<razGon_web> 문제는 해상도가 높아진것이 문제입니다.
<samahui> 400정도면 동영상은 문제 없겠네요
<razGon_web> 옙
<samahui> 단 윈드러너 정도의 게임도 버벅이진 않아도 화면 떨림정도를 보여줄듯한데요
<samahui> 프레임저하...
<razGon_web> 그렇군요. 리뷰에서 보니 동영상 인터넷 책 용도로는 좋다네요.
<razGon_web> 200불이면..ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 윈드러너는 늘상 버벅대는거 같던데요 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 윈드러너는 겔스2에서는 잘돌아가는데 새로산 타블렛에서는 버벅이는 요상한 녀석이긴하죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 200불이면 정말 좋네요
<samahui> 역시 요즘 노트북이건 스마트패드건 가성비 최고인게 갑이죠 ^^
<razGon_web> 9인치급치고는 무게도 500g정도 나는거 같구요. 단, RK3188의 문제가 PDF고용량일때 문제가 크다고 하더군요.
<razGon_web> 이걸로 지름을 막고 무선랜11ac로 방어.
<razGon_web> 겨우 누르고 있습니다.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 정식무게 475g....ㅠ.ㅠ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 지르고 마음에 안들면 중고로 팔아도 잘팔릴꺼 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 지르세요~
<Work^Seony> 저는 가을에 나올 아이폰이나... ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오큘러스 리프트도 살까 하고 생각 중이에요.  가격대비 상당히 좋더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 그거 쓰고 기어즈오브워를.. ㅋ
<twinsenx> http://www.inven.co.kr/webzine/news/?news=56860 오.. 이런것이었군요. 집에서는 괜춘한데 사무실 점심시간엔 쫌 민망할듯;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 업무용이 아니니까 집에서 써야겠죠
<Work^Seony> 존 카멕을 비롯한 여럿 겜회사에서 폭발적인 관심을 보이는 중이라네요.
<Work^Seony> 존 카멕은 벌써 오큘러스 리프트용 둠3까지 준비 완료해놨대요..
<razGon_web> 타블렛에 11ac장착한 게 언제나 나올까요?
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> 엑박에서 패드로 FPS 슈팅하려니 좌절감 들더군요. 손꾸락이랑 반사신경도 둔해졌는데.. (원래 발컨트롤이지만;) 건콘트롤러랑 오큘러스 리프트 조합이래야 슈팅할 맛이 날 듯 (마느님에게 맞아죽을수도 있...)
<razGon_web> 오웅... 오큘러스~!
<twinsenx> 그럼 피같은 점심시간이라 저는 짱깨집으로 =3=3=3 /away inchon noodle
<razGon_web> twinsenx: 다녀오세요!
<Work^Seony> 근데 체험영상 보면, 마치 저걸 쓰고 모니터에 나오는걸 본다는 식으로 나왔네요.
<Work^Seony> 그냥, 체험자가 뭘 보고있는지를 보여주는건데..
<samahui> 저도 피같은 점심시간 흐릿해서 나가기 싫어 주문했던 음식이 왔군요 ㅋ 오랜만에 중국식으로 점심을 해결하는군요
<samahui> 즐거운 점심시간들 되세요 ^^
<twinsenx> 2500원 짱깨집에 갔더니... 노인우대 무료 짜장 줄서서 기다리는 분이 20명... 어쩔수없이 4500원 돼지국밥으로 선회하였사옵니다 -_-
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> (두리번)
<orion203> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-19
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 오늘은 엄청 조용하네요
<twinsenx> 아마도 날씨가... 비오면 눅눅하다가 구름 걷히면 습식 사우나라서...
<Seony> 아... 그러고보니 요즘 전력난 어쩌고 저쩌고 하니까 에어컨도 빵빵하게 못틀고... 고생하시는군요..
<twinsenx> 가카 덕분이죠. 엄한 동창 전력계열에 낙하산 꽂아놓고, 관리 안하고, 전력소비 증가 대비 안하고, 전력요금 기업대가계 불형평 시정 안 하다가... 바통 이으신 분은 "뭐 그런거지" 이러구
<twinsenx> 암튼 여름 내내 이럴거면... 8월엔 탱크톱에 룽기(lungi) 나 사롱(sarong) 입고 슬리퍼 조리 신고 (외국인근로자와의 싱크로율 상승) 출근해야겠어여...  파이어볼 온도도 낮출겸.
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 얼마전에 분석자료가 나왔는데
<DarkCircle> 광양제철소 하나가 원자력발전소 하나가 생산하는 전력을 다 빨아먹는다고 하는군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 게다가 지난 정권에 원자력쪽 업체가 워낙 부패해서 부품이 다 불량인게 들어갔다고 부품을 통째로 갈아엎고 점검 다시하기 위해 가동을 교대로 중단 ... (먼산)
<twinsenx> 전격의 광양제철소... 진격의 수퍼을... 거인의 근육이 노출된건 아마도 피부가 부패해서...;;;
<KKK> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 오옷... 구글러께서 친히 방문을... 근데 바로 나가시는군요
<orion203> (ㅡㅡ ) ( ㅡㅡ)
<orion203> 뭐지
<mkjung> 안녕하세요..
<mkjung> Seony님 소개로 왔습니다. ^^
<orion203> 앗~
<orion203> 안녕하세요~
<orion203> 급히 인사만 하고 나가야 될거 같네요
<mkjung> 네 안녕하세요 .^^
<orion203> 좋은 저녁 되세요~
<mkjung> 또 말씀 나나ㅜ시며녀 되징요. ^^
<orion203> 담에 뵈여~
<mkjung> 즐거운 저녁 되세요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 어서오세요
<mkjung> ㅎㅎ
<mkjung> 네.. ^^
<orion203> 일단 백수 됐음요~
<orion203> 수고~
<Seony> 헐
<Seony> 나중에 봐
<DarkCircle> 멘붕중 -.-;
<Seony> 오늘도 멘붕 중이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아침점심저녁 꼬박꼬박 밥을 먹듯 ...
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<orion203> return home
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-20
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 요즘은 뭐하고 지내세요?
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 꾸벅.
<ahoops_> samahui: 꾸벅.
<ahoops_> 요즘, 코딩하고 삽니다. 태풍와서 못놀아서요;;
<Work^Seony> 아... 태풍이... 근데 거기는 태풍 오면 한국보다 비바람이 더 심한 편이에요?
<ahoops_> 2일전엔 번개좀 치더니 집 파일서버도 터져버렸공.
<ahoops_> 훨씬쎈것같아요.
<Work^Seony> 흐... 써지 없으셨나봐요...
<ahoops_> 일년내내 태풍오구요..ㅠ
<ahoops_> 2단계로 때려박았는데
<ahoops_> ups도 두개나가버렸구요..
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<ahoops_> 집에 오니 창문을 20센치정도 열어놓고 태풍와서 정전이라 리조트로 피신갔느데 와보니 커튼도 그 20센치로 쓸려서
<ahoops_> 어디론가 날라가없더군요 ㅡㅡ;;
<Work^Seony> 사람들이 컴퓨터를 많이 안쓰는 이유가 있었군요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 한번 이렇게 당하면 속쓰려요 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 다행히 메인컴은 까딱없어서 만족하고 있습니다;;
<ahoops_> 속편하게 한두달은 리조트가서 놀라구요..아주 조용한 곳을 찾아서요.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 거긴 태풍안오나요?
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 죄송한 말씀이지만, 하와이에서 태풍이 만들어져서 한국으로 갑니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 여기도 만들어서 보내는뎅 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 요즘 피난다니는 리조트..
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: http://www.agoda.co.kr/asia/philippines/boracay_island/asya_premier_suites.html
<Work^Seony> 그래도 피난은 좋은데로 가시는군요
<ahoops_> 바랑 레스토랑엔 아무도 없어서 혼자가서 독식하고있습니다.
<ahoops_> 직원들은 오직 저만 바라보고 사는듯;;
<ahoops_> 필리핀재벌이 그냥 별장식으로 지었다는데요. 전부 독채스타일의 리조트라;; 손님자체도 없고 가장 동떨어져있어서 한적하고 좋네요.
<Work^Seony> 흐..
<ahoops_> 맨날 혼자 노니깐 요즘은 좀 미칠것같기도하고 그래요.
<ahoops_> 맥주마시는것도 하루이틀이지;;
<Work^Seony> 무슨 맥주가 맛있어요?
<Work^Seony> 추천 좀 해주세요
<ahoops_> 여기는 맥주가 한가지뿐이에요.
<ahoops_> 산미겔 라이트.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.
<ahoops_> 회사는 산미겔이고 그 회사에서 몇가지 맥주는 내놓는데 대부분 라이트 마셔요. 맛은 나쁘지 않은것같아요.
<Work^Seony> 여기는 맥주 종류가 워낙 많아서 뭘 먹어야할지 모르겠더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 맨날 먹는 것만 먹어요
<ahoops_> 여자분들도 상당히 좋아하구요.
<ahoops_> 생맥주 좋아하는데, 그건 먹어본지 너무오래되었군요.
<ahoops_> 좀 취하고 싶으면 스카치나 칵텔 한두잔 마시는정도에요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요.  요즘 Hoegaarden이라는 벨기에 맥주를 마시는 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 여긴 선택의 여지가 없어요;;
<ahoops_> 이나라 맥주의 90%이상이 산미겔이 독식이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 한국음식먹고싶으면 김치사서 바에 가서 주방가서 그냥;; 직접 김치볶음밥같은거 만들어먹고 ㅠ;
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 일은 할만하세요?
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 재밌어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 에잇. 부럽..
<Work^Seony> 일단은, 퇴근하면 일은 손 안대니까 심적으로도 좀 편하구요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 마음이 편한게 최고인것같아요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 명함 신청한지 4개월만에 나왔어요 ㅎㅎ  http://jswlinux.com/BusinessCard.jpg
<ahoops_> 이욜..
<Work^Seony> 2주면 간판도 만들텐데, 뭔놈의 명함을 4개월이나 걸려서 만드는지...
<ahoops_> 역시 한국분이세요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그나마 많이 순화된 거에요.  기다렸다는거 자체가 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 한국사람만 언제나 뭐가 느리다고 난리죠.ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 인제는 아마존에서 물건 배송되는데 한 2주 정도까지는 그래도 기다려줄만합니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 전 아직 순화가 덜되어서 항공으로만 받습니다. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그럼 배송비가 쎄잖아요
<ahoops_> 네..책이나 그런것들은 정말 못참겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 안경도 사야하는데..섬안에서  도수있는 안경집이 없어서 그냥 살아가는데.
<ahoops_> 책이나 그런건 걍 항공으로 받아요.
<ahoops_> 안경마출라면 차타고 2시간가야 구입가능해서 날잡고 가야하는게 현실입니다 ㅡㅡ;
<Work^Seony> 어쩔 수 없네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 아직 도시의 때가 많이 묻어서, 거기서는 못살 것 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 배타고 나가서 차타고 또가서 뭐사고 아..또 갔는데 총들고 덮치면 난감하고
<ahoops_> 그래서 그냥 어지간하면 없이살아요..
<ahoops_> 10시 다 되어가네요. 집에가서 연장챙겨서 피난가야겠네요. 비오기전에;;
<ahoops_> 철수!
<c9_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<c9_> 우분투에 궁금하서 들어 왔습니다
<c9_> 잘 아시는 분들 많을것 같아서요
<Seony> 많이 계시기는 하는데, 보통 퇴근 후에는 대부분 안계세요 ㅎㅎ
<c9_> 퇴근 후에 들어 오시나요?
<c9_> 그럼 몇시쯤 들어 오시나요?
<Seony> 글쎄요.  다 각자 본인 마음이라서요 ㅎㅎ.  접속을 강제하진 않거든요
<c9_> 와인에서 게임좀 돌리려고 하는데요
<c9_> 와인이 xp버전만 되는데
<c9_> 윈도우7 버전 와인은 없나요?
<Seony> 와인을 안써서 잘 모르겠네요.  그게 윈도우 버전별로 API가 지원되나보군요
<c9_> 예 xp버전이랑 다양하게 존재하던데요
<c9_> 익스플로러가 최신버전이 아니라고 나와서요
<Seony> 일단, 게임이시라면 와인 앱 디비를 살펴보세요... http://appdb.winehq.org/
<c9_> 감사합니다
<Seony> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=category&iId=0&sAction=view&sTitle=Browse+Applications
<Seony> 여기 가니까 전체 목록을 볼 수 있네요
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요. 오랜만입니다.
<c9_> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ ^^
<Work^Seony> 요즘 한국에 이런저런 사건이 많이 터져서 뉴스가 시끄럽군요...
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 이것저것 많이 터지고 서로 헐뜯어대고
<samahui> 좋은 뉴스가 없군요
<samahui> 박지성 열애 정도가 가장 좋은 뉴스네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 잠시 후 다시 접속할께요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-21
<samahui> NBA파이널 7차전하는군요
<samahui> 타블릿에 아프리카로 틀어놓고 몰래 보면서 일하는데 7차전까지 하는건 오랜만에 보는거 같네요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 날씨가 후덥하군요
<Work^Seony> 습도가 높은가보네요
<samahui> 습한걸 떠나서 실내온도 조절을 28도에 맞춰 놓으니
<samahui> 컴퓨터 덕에 31~32도는 그냥 올라가네요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 후끈한 느낌입니다
<razGon_web> 저는 에어컨 완빵.. 전력 개판되든 말든...후....
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 중앙냉난방은 그게 힘들죠
<samahui> 서버실 가있어야 겠습니다. 서버실은 서버장비땜시 에어컨 빵빵인지라...
<Work^Seony> 저는 추워서 잠바 입고 일해야해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 더 부럽군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 환경보호니 뭐니해도, 역시 환경오염 제일 크게 시키는건 미쿡이라...
<Work^Seony> 사무실 평균온도가 18도에서 20도 사이입니다.   이 정도면 사실 그럭저럭 선선하다고 할 수 있는데, 문제는 에어컨 바람 나오는 곳 밑에서 일하다보니 잠바가 없으면 정말 손이 시려울 정도거든요
<samahui> 전 지금 책상 시계겸 온습도계에 습도 48프로 온도 32도 찍었습니다
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 헐... 온도 32도..
<samahui> 사무실 자체 에어컨 켰습니다
<Work^Seony> 여기도 사실 습도는 50% 가까이 되긴 하는데, 오히려 다소 건조하다는 느낌이 들 정도에요...
<samahui> 25도까지 내려갈때까지 켜놔야겠어요
<samahui> 절약도 좋지만 ㅜㅜ 사람이 살아야죠
<samahui> 너무 더우면 업무 효율만 떨어질듯....
<samahui> 다행인건 복장 자율화는 해줘서... 반바지에 반팔 입고 있다는 정도 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 근데 뉴스 나오는거 보면, 맨날 발전소 전력공급량이 간당간당 한다면서 한 번도 전기가 나간 적은 없는 거 같더라구요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 관리하니까요
<samahui> 많이 떨어지면 기업부터 전력 사용량을 줄이게 만들죠
<Work^Seony> 근데 매년마다 최대치 전력사용량을 갱신하잖아요 ㅋ
<samahui> 일반인들이 블랙아웃까지 격을일은 거의 없다고 봐야죠
<samahui> 만일 그정도까지 갈정도면... 문제 심각한거죠
<samahui> 이번에는 그놈의 비리 때문에
<samahui> 원전 가동을 중단해서 이모양이죠
<Work^Seony> 에어컨이라는게 결국 프레온 가스를 이용한 공기냉각이잖아요.  에어컨이 어떻게 돌아가는지 잘 몰라서 그러는데, 그거 냉각시키는게 전기가 엄청 들어가나보네요
<samahui> 시간당 소비량이 가정용도 선풍기 30배를 보여주니까요
<Work^Seony> 전기사용량 200w짜리 에어콘 만들면, 돈도 벌면서 전 세계 에너지 보급에 기여한 위대한 인물로 역사 속에 남겠군요 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 한 번 도전해 보세요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 열역학에 대해서 문외한이라서요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그리고 제가 진짜 해보고 싶은건 가상현실 게임용 컨트롤러 제작입니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 본 오큘러스 리프트 보고나니까, 이제 제가 만들고 싶은 컨트롤러만 제작되면 몬스터 헌터를 실제로 해볼 수 있는 시대가 올 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 몬스터 헌터를 정말 좋아하시는군요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네.  정말 오랫동안 했거든요.
<autowiz2012> 하이요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 최근에 해본 한 게임이, 몬스터 헌터를 잊게 만들 정도로 재밌었어요
<Work^Seony> autowiz2012, 안녕하세요
<autowiz2012> 오랜만에 뵙습니다...
<samahui> 전 저번에도 말씀드렸지만 플스2용이랑 위용밖에 안해봐서 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그것은 바로... 기어즈 오브 워 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 기어즈오브워 재미있죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 기어즈 오브 워는 정말 재밌더라구요... 다 깼는데도 계속 생각나던데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 근데 하다보면 그 친구놈땜시 머리에 열나요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 3편에서는 다들 똑똑해서 괜찮아요
<Work^Seony> 오히려 저보다 더 잘싸우는 것 같아서.. ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그래요?
<samahui> 3편은 안해봐서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 1ㅡ2편은 해봤거든요
<Work^Seony> 제가 쓰러지면 바로바로 와서 살려줍니다.
<samahui> 오호
<Work^Seony> 친구들 쓰러질 때 저는 쌩까도, 지들이 알아서 잘 하더라구요
<samahui> 1에서는 제가 가서 살려주기 바빴죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 솔직히 요즘은 몬스터 헌터도 좀 질렸어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 몬스터 헌터를 좋아하는 나름의 이유가, 적 공격판정이 타겟팅 방식이 아니라서, 몬스터가 절 때리는 찰나에 바로 피하는게 가능하거든요..
<samahui> 그런게 재미있죠 ㅋ 조작에 따라서 약해도 강한적 잡아낼수있는 그런게
<Work^Seony> 그렇게 겜하다가 온라인 겜하면 좀 짜증나더라구요.  죽을 것 같아서 뒤돌아 도망가는데, 저 멀리 떨어진 몹한테 맞아서 죽질않나...
<samahui> 맞아요 그건 짜증나죠
<Work^Seony> 그래서 예전에 길드워2 좀 해볼려고 얼마 했다가, 도저히 적응 안되서 걍 때려쳤어요
<samahui> 디아블로도 판정은 좀 애매하죠
<Work^Seony> 디아블로는 뭐... 판정이고 자시고가 없죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 휴 일이 안되네요 농구가 잼나요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 더워서 그러신 건 아니구요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2012> 요즘 하와이 날씨는 어떠신가요?
<samahui> 에어컨 클어놨더니 좀 션해졌어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2012> 한국은  며칠 장마다가 다시 더워졌네요...
<samahui> 농구가 접전이네요
<samahui> 3쿼터인데 1점차 왔다갔다 합니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> autowiz2012, 걍 낮에는 덥고 밤에는 서늘하고 그래요
<autowiz2012> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 밤에 선풍기 안틀어도 될 정도라서 좋긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 디아블로 한참 안해서 잘 몰랐는데, 많이 바뀐거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 패치도 많이 되고 향후 추가될 컨텐츠도 많아보이고..
<razGon_web> 너무너무 더워요^^
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2012> 녕하세요
<autowiz2012> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니당
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-22
<Work^Seony> 벌써 퇴근할 때가....
<Work^Seony> 일할 때랑 놀 때는 시간이 너무 빨리 지나가네요...
<Work^Seony> 공부할 때는 왜이리 시간이 안가는지...
<jasonjang_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근!
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-23
<ahoops_> 맥사용하시는분 계신가요;
<ahoops_> 이게 맥이 발목을잡네 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 이건다 seony님탓.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 저도 맥 씁니다만 (먼산)
<ndsin> 헐 요즘은 묘족도 맥 쓰는 시대.... 헐 부럽.......
<ahoops_> 오.
<DarkCircle> 이미 아잉패드는 묘족용 오락기
<ahoops_> DarkCircle: 다크써클님 질문있어요.
<DarkCircle> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdEBgZ5Y46U
<DarkCircle> 네 -ㅅ-/
<ahoops_> 맥북은 제가 오직 서핑용인데요.
<DarkCircle> ndsin / 보시라냥~
<ahoops_> 편집기도 쓰지만 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그러면 사팔이 (먼산)
<ahoops_> 윈도가 필요해서 음 제가 서니님께 패러럴즈 삥뜯어서
<ndsin> 으악
<ahoops_> 깔아놓고 잊고살고있었는데요.
<ndsin> 아이패드 스크래치..........
<ahoops_> 윈도에서 단축키들이 안먹어서 불편하다는게 문제에요.
<ahoops_> 패러럴즈 설치해서 윈도7설치하고 메모장열어서요.
<ahoops_> 블럭잡게되면 ctrl+방향키로 블럭들 잡아서 지우기도하고 그렇자나요.
<ahoops_> 근데 ctrl+방향키, ctrl+shift+방향키 이런거 다 안먹어서 불편해요.
<DarkCircle> 그러면
<DarkCircle> Option 키를 써보세요 *ㅅ*
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~(~_~)~(~_~)~
<ahoops_> 다 안먹습니다 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 쉬프트+방향키는 먹지만, 알트쉬프트+방향키, 컨트럴쉬프트+방향키 이런것들은 안먹어요.
<ahoops_> 서니님이 이런거 안되는 패러럴즈를 주신거같은데.. 어캐 방법없을까요.
<ahoops_> 맥은 키설정이 스트레스받음. 역시 서핑용인가.
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- ..
<ahoops_> 맥의 최대진입장벽은 키설정임.
<ahoops_> 메모장도 제대로 쓰기힘든 맥북이라니.
<ahoops_> DarkCircle: 패러럴즈 안쓰세요?
<DarkCircle> 네 베레럴즈는 안써요 ~(~_~)~
<ahoops_> 쳇.
<DarkCircle> http://www.clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=cm_mac&wr_id=577513
<DarkCircle> 이거 참조해보세용 뿌잉뿌잉
<ahoops_> 네네.
<ahoops_> 버전이 7이라 그런가. 단축키 항목이 보이지 않는군요.
<ahoops_> 가상머신을 꺼야 나올려나. 꺼보고 확인해볼게요.ㅇ
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 딱 .. 이 장면이 ...
<DarkCircle>  /-_-)/  __|____|__
<ahoops_> 음.
<ahoops_> -_-;;
<ahoops_> 이게 패러럴즈 매뉴에 설정이 두개가 있네요.
<DarkCircle> 역시 -.-
<ahoops_> 가상머신하나만 조지는 설정이 있고
<ahoops_> 전체 싹 조지는 설정이 있고 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 가상머신 하나만 조지는 설정만 뒤졌더니, 역시 안보이는 문제였어요.
<ahoops_> 다른 설정에서 보니 잘되는군요.
<DarkCircle> 쿨럭;
<DarkCircle> 결국 되는거군요 /-ㅠ-/
<ahoops_> while(1) DarkCircle++;
<DarkCircle> 무한 클론 생성
<ahoops_> 히힛.
<DarkCircle>  /-ㅠ-/ /-ㅠ-/ /-ㅠ-/ /-ㅠ-/ /-ㅠ-/ ...
<ahoops_> 메모장도 이제 잘되니..
<ahoops_> 서핑만해야징.
<ahoops_> 역시 맥북은 뽀대용으로 가지고 댕기면서 딱..서핑만하는게 진리!!
<DarkCircle> 헐 ..
<DarkCircle> 전 맥북이 개발머신 -.-
<DarkCircle> (게임좀 하고 싶어라(중얼))
<ahoops_> 오잉.
<ahoops_> 저도 요즘은 코딩해서 개발머신화 되어진것같아요;
<DarkCircle> 제가 일부러 페레럴즈를 안깔아서 쓰는 이유가
<DarkCircle> 지금 안드로이드 아잉퐁 하는데
<DarkCircle> 거기에 윈모까지 하기 시러서요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 윈폰까지 하라고 하면 멘붕할거 가틈 -.-;
<ahoops_> 여자들은 맥북가지고 일하는거 좋아하지 않아요. 그저 너드라고 부를뿐. ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 맥북에 옛날 터미널 마냥 콘솔 돌아가고
<DarkCircle> 컴파일 화면 지나가고 -.- ...
<DarkCircle> 이맥스가 띄워져있고 -.-;;;...
<ahoops_> ..
<ahoops_> 좋지않아요.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 그렇게 하다보면 맥OS 커널은 어디론가 사라져 있고 리눅스 커널이 하악하악
<ahoops_> 엥.
<ahoops_> 부트캠프 쓰세요?
<ahoops_> 그래도 애매하긴하군요..
<ahoops_> 너무나 맥단축키가 윈도키와 중복된게 많아서 끝없이 피곤하면서 살어야할듯.
<Cantide> 안녕하세요~
<ahoops_> 하아악
<Cantide> hello ahoops_ 'o'
<Cantide> ahoops_> 하아악 <- is this a greeting? :o
<ahoops_> 이넘의 인터넷..아무리 방황해도
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 1메가 다운로드는 무한절망.
<Cantide> 미안해요, i don't speak Korean ,_,v
<DarkCircle> Cantide, Don't worry for that :)
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> I'm just happy to see people chatting here ^o^
<DarkCircle> everyone has a lingual problem. but that makes us to afraid to talk each other.
<DarkCircle> ahoops_ ...?
<DarkCircle> 걸어놓고 주무시러 가셨군요 ㅋㅋ ㅋ
<DarkCircle> He seems to be tired to try download something :S
<Cantide> hehehe
<Cantide> but internet connectivity in Korea is so awesome >.<
<DarkCircle> mobile network is more better than other country I think.
<ahoops__> omg. i can connect internet from my laptop. wow.
<DarkCircle> although line-connection speed is soso .
<Cantide> DarkCircle, I'm in Africa. Enough said :)
<ahoops__> DarkCircle: do u know? u r very bad guy.
<DarkCircle> :-P
<DarkCircle> worst guy, I am.
<DarkCircle> :-P
<ahoops__> pli don't ask me I'm not drunker.
<ahoops__> ..
<DarkCircle> but you seem to need drink "yeomyeong" :-P
<Cantide> what's yeomyeong? 'o'
<DarkCircle> which is waky potion for drunker :-P
<Cantide> drunkard *
<Cantide> i see :)
<DarkCircle> makes us wake from alcholic state.
<Cantide> so ahoops_ is a whale?
 * Cantide hides
<DarkCircle> lol
<ahoops_> whale?
<ahoops_> a u kidding me?
<Cantide> i thought that was what they call drunk people in Korea >_>
<Cantide> <_<
 * DarkCircle (try to hide)
<DarkCircle> drunken whale :-P
<Cantide> :)
<DarkCircle> we said that "술고래" in Korea
<DarkCircle> :-P :-P :-P
<ahoops_> Cantide: where a u from
<ahoops_> 아 환장하것네
<Cantide> ahoops_, South Africa
<Cantide> but I'm moving to Busan in about 2 months, hopefully
<ahoops_> Cantide: a u not asian?
<Cantide> 아니야  :p
<ahoops_> 아놔.
<ahoops_> 한쿡님이구만.
<DarkCircle> 아니라자나요 ㅋㅋ
<Cantide> 한국어 모름니다 >.<
<Cantide> see, i can't even spell properly -.-
<ahoops_> 저냥반 네이티브텅이구만 뭔..
<Cantide> i will take Korean lessons in Korea if i have enough time
<DarkCircle> Cantide, would have you experience to eat "돼지국밥"?
<DarkCircle> would you have***
<Cantide> hmm
<ahoops_> Cantide: in my opinion, u have native tounge.
<Cantide> i know 돼지 is pork
<DarkCircle> yes.
<DarkCircle> and..?
<Cantide> but i don't know êµ­ë°¤ ,_,
<DarkCircle> êµ­ë°¤? êµ­ë°¥.
<Cantide> ahoops_, haha, I speak English - I'm just interested in Korean '-'
<Cantide> êµ­ë°¥ = soup
<Cantide> I've eaten 개국밥 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> rice-put-stew
<DarkCircle> êµ­ë°¥.
<Cantide> i see :)
<DarkCircle> ah my mistake.
<Cantide> well, I will try it in Korea because I like eating (i am a 돼지 myself)
<DarkCircle> stew is 찌개
<DarkCircle> soup is êµ­
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> isn't it the opposite?
<Cantide> 찌개 = soup
<DarkCircle> nope.
<DarkCircle> 찌개 is almost similar to stew ;-P
<Cantide> 킴치찌개 is certainly a soup in my opinion
<Cantide> stews are thicker... and usually eaten over rice
<ahoops_> DarkCircle: 낚시에요.
<ahoops_> 꼴랑 2달살고 어캐 저렇게 문화적인걸 알아요.
<ahoops_> 저건 걍 낚시임
<DarkCircle> almost people does know that 찌개 is soup. but stew has more similar meaning.
<ahoops_> 완전..지대로 소주 3병에 맛탱가네
<DarkCircle> 음 두달이면 ...
<DarkCircle> 충분히 알죠.
<Cantide> oh!! right, i made miyukêµ­ the other day
<Cantide> got it
<DarkCircle> 제가 동남아쪽이랑 중국쪽 사람들 데리고
<Cantide> sometimes i am 바보 >.<
<DarkCircle> 3일동안 먹거리 투어해보라고 했거든요
<DarkCircle> 필요하면 알아서 챙기고 알아서 배우고 기억해요
<ahoops_> 그래도 2달이면 부족해요.
<DarkCircle> 떡볶이 순대 튀김은 금방 알던데요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 열무김치 배추김치 갓김치 동치미 차이점도 금방 알고 ..
<ahoops_> 아놔 이냔반이..
<ahoops_> 힘들단개요.
<DarkCircle> 뿌잉뿌잉
<DarkCircle> 3병이묜 고래 :ㅑ
<ahoops_> 님.
<ahoops_> 소주3병이 장난임까?
<DarkCircle> 전 한병 넘어가도 힘드러요 Orz
<ahoops_> Cantide: have u drunk 3 soju bottle?
<Cantide> umm
<Cantide> i know i've had 2..
<Cantide> not sure about 3 :p
<DarkCircle> not beer. soju.
<ahoops_> only 2?
<DarkCircle> 돼지고기는 좀 드셔봤나보네 ... 소주 2병이면
<Cantide> ahoops_, yeah :)
<Cantide> I'm not good at drinking - i'm small '-'
<ahoops_> 2병이면 평민들 드시는거고..
<DarkCircle> Cantide, have u eaten green pepper with dipping red-hot-pepper-chili souce?
<DarkCircle> sauce**
<Cantide> yup :)
<ahoops_> 3병부터 좀 묵었구나 하는거죠..
<ahoops_> 아따 참죽긋네요.
<DarkCircle> 벌써 한쿸 사람 다 되셨구만 ...
<ahoops_> 옆테이블에 참한 언니 혼자 계셔서
<ahoops_> 관리좀하고올게요..
<DarkCircle> 때려요
<DarkCircle>  =3
<ahoops_> 이거딱.
<Cantide> ah, 미안해... i'm chatting to someone now
<ahoops_> 3병묵어야 관리할 용기가 생기는거라서.
<Cantide> so i'm kinda AFK :-S
<ahoops_> 오늘만 가능한거라서요.
<DarkCircle> :S
<DarkCircle>  =3
<DarkCircle> ok
<DarkCircle> Cantide, so r u in the progress to prepare to go to Korea?
<DarkCircle> or are you in Korea now?
<Cantide> in the process :)
<Cantide> i applied at Pagoda
<Cantide> i need to get there before September
<Cantide> but some of my documents are taking a long time here in South Africa -.-v
<Cantide> if everything goes according to plan, i will work at Pagoda near PNU :)
<ahoops_> Cantide: what is PNU?
<Cantide> Pusan National University
<ahoops_> ah. ic.
<ahoops_> have u been PNU as student?
<Cantide> nope
<Cantide> I've only been to Korea twice on vacation
<Cantide> 3 weeks each time
<Cantide> but I taught English in the Philippines for over 2 years, and my students were Korean
<Cantide> so yeah, finally my plans are coming together :)
<Cantide> and i use Ubuntu :)
<Cantide> so i found this channel :)
<ahoops_> why did u like using unbent? whats ur job?
<Cantide> right now i work at a bank
<Cantide> i like Ubuntu because i hate Windows kk
<Cantide> and it does what i need it to do, and it does it well
<Cantide> oh, i used to do a lot of web development a few years ago, and Ubuntu was better for that than Windows was
<Cantide> what's your job?'-'
<ahoops_> ur job is system engineer?
<ahoops_> drinking and thinking is my job.
<ahoops_> if u were a real engineer, u could agree my idea.
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> nah, i balance ATM accounts - nothing too exciting
<ahoops_> Cantide: to be frank, hm.
<ahoops_> i drunk too much tonight.
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> good luck tomorrow ^o^
<ahoops_> i can't control my eyes. anyway cu.
<ahoops_> probably, i lost myself already.
<Cantide> bye bye 'o'
<ahoops__> 아 어제 완전 맛탱이갔었네 ㅡㅡ;;
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-16
<samahui_> 좋은 아침입니다. 일주일의 시작 활기차고 즐겁게 맞이하세요 ^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui_> 월요일 답게 바쁘고 조용한 하루군요. 점심 맛있게들 드시고 오후에도 힘내세요~
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> loopback device 객수 어떻게 바꾸죠?
<pchero> ihavnoth: loopback device 갯수를 늘리고 싶으세요?
<ihavnoth> 기본으로 어디서 만드는지 모르겠네요
<pchero> 추가하려면.. $sudo ifconfig lo:0 127.0.0.2 이런식으로...
<ihavnoth> grep으로 찾았는데 안나오네요
<ihavnoth> 네트웍아니고 block device에요 /dev/block/loop[0-255]
<pchero> 아하
<ihavnoth> 우분투는 /dev/loop[0-255] 네요
<pchero> 음..
<pchero> ihavnoth: command 로는 생성이 되네요..
<pchero> mknod /dev/loop10 b 7 10
<pchero> man mknod
<pchero> 자동으로 생성하는건.. rc.local 에 입력하면 안될까요? 스크립트 같은 걸로..
<ihavnoth> 네..
<ihavnoth> 스크립트 추가해서 쓰고 있는데 기본적으로 생성된건 어디서 생성한건지 모르겠네요
<ihavnoth> 소스 전체 grep했는데 안나오더라고요
<pchero> 후와...
<autowiz> 아름다운 밤입니다.~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> rmfjrpdyd
<drake_kr> 아
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 새벽시간인데 계시네요
<autowiz> 어쩌다보니 또 새벽이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 체력이 좋으시네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 새벽 2시 넘어가면 꾸벅꾸벅 졸아요
<autowiz> 그래서 가끔 몰아서 많이 자두죠 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-17
<Work^Seony> 제 사수가 딴 직장으로 옮긴다네요.   아~ 슬프네요...
<autowiz> 어이쿠
<Work^Seony> 무지 좋은 사람이거든요...
<autowiz> 뭐 그래도 하와이 IT 도 좁다면 좁은 바닥 이지 않겠습니까 다시 만나거나 같이 일할 기회가 있을지도 모르지요
<Work^Seony> 실리콘 밸리로 간대요.
<autowiz> 아학 멀리가시는군요. 오오
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택으로 유명한 "미란티스"에서 스카웃해가는듯 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 제 사수가 여기대학 IT 총 책임자 위치에 있는 사람인데 거기 가는걸보면, 분명 거절하기 힘든 조건을 제안한듯 싶어요
<autowiz> 대학이면 단과 대학 말씀이신건가요? 아니면 대학 전체인가요?
<Work^Seony> 단과대학이죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아무튼 좋은일은 좋은일인거 같은데 좀 아쉬우시겠어요
<Work^Seony> 제가 교육대학에서 일하는데요, 제 사수가 교육대학 IT 총책임자거든요
<autowiz> 몇년 있다가 서니님도 같은곳으로 가시는건 아니실지
<Work^Seony> 학장 바로 밑에 있는 레벨인데...  전 진짜 제 사수는 딴데 안갈줄 알았거든요
<Work^Seony> 저는 솔직히 하와이를 뜨고싶은 생각은 없어요
<Work^Seony> 물론 돈 생각하면 실리콘밸리나 동부로 가는게 맞긴하지만, 영어가 딸려서...
<Work^Seony> 제 사수도 제 최대의 단점이 영어라고 지적했을 정도라... ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 미국 동부에는 어떤 회사들이 있죠?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 저같이 일상대화도 안되는사람보다는 훨씬 유리한 거시 잖아요
<Work^Seony> 글쎄요.  동부에 뭐가 있는지 정확히는 모르겠지만, 들어보지 못한 회사도 수백수천은 되지않을까 싶은데요
<autowiz> 그냥 실리콘 벨리가 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 한국에 계신 분들과 비교하면 그렇겠지만, 여기서의 언어문제는 그런 것과는 완전히 다르거든요...
<Work^Seony> 실리콘밸리는 서부에 있어요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 아 그래요?
<ihavnoth> 순간 당황했습니다^.^
<Work^Seony> 캘리포니아 산호세 라는 곳에 있죠
<Work^Seony> 샌프란시스코에서 한 시간 거리에요
<autowiz> 죄송합니다. 동부에 있는줄 착각을. ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 산호세 한글 표기 바꿔달라고 교민들이 많이 청원 넣었다는데 안바꿔준다고하네요
<ihavnoth> 어제 독일 축구 보고 잤더니 힘드네요
<autowiz> 화병에는 뭐가 좋을까요?
<samahui> 화면이 꽃병은 아니시죠? ㅎㅎ;; 화를 다스리는건 웃음이죠. 웃으세요
<samahui_> 화병에서 오타가 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 화면에 화병을 띄워 놓았는지 저한테 물어보시는줄 알았습니다. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 키보드를 바꿀때마다 오타가 발생해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 요즘 해피해킹과 FC660c 두놈을 놓고 번갈아 쓰고 있거든요
<samahui> 비슷하면서도 뭔가 다른 그런 배치인지라
<samahui> 자꾸 오타가 발생하네요
<samahui> 한놈으로 정착하고 다른 하나는 봉인해버려야겠어요
<samahui> Seony님 사수는 실리콘벨리로 가는군요
<samahui> Seony님께 기회가 아닌가요? 사수의 자리에 오를 기회?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨
<Work^Seony> 제 사수의 위치가 되려면, 일단 영어가 현지인 수준으로 유창해야되요
<samahui> 영어가 항상 문제군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 영어만 되도 산호세에서 안돌아왔어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 모든 회의, 프로젝트, 미팅 등을 주도적으로 이끌 수 있어야하고,
<Work^Seony> 캠퍼스에서 돌아가는 모든 일을 구석구석 꿰뚫고 있어야죠
<samahui> 하지만 영어가 안되니 침묵을 지키는 자가 되서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> Seony님이라면 가능하실거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 그런 이유로 인해서, 사실 아시아에서 온 IT 인력들이 매니져급이 되긴 사실상 많이 어려워요
<samahui> 그렇쵸
<Work^Seony> 게다가 매니져 될려면 무쟈게 마당발이어야하고...
<Work^Seony> 저는 영어가 무지 딸려서, 한 단계 위로 올라가는 것도 어려울 지경이에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> Seony님 마당발 이시자나요
<samahui> 저도 처음 가서 영어 문제로 조용히 지내다보니 가끔식 일에서 매끄럽지 못한 부분이 생기더라고요
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 언어 때문에 마당발 안되겠던데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 거기다 당시에는 학위를 받기 전이라 약간의 무시도... ㅜㅜ
<ihavnoth> 학위 없으면 무시하나요?
<samahui> 무시한다기보다는 약간 그런 느낌을 제가 받아서요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 그건 회사마다 분위기따라 다를거 같은데요...
<Work^Seony> 저희도 무시 같은건 없는데, 제가 그런 느낌을 받죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 칼택 박사님들과 일하고 있었어서 더 그랬을거예요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 다 그렇군요
<ihavnoth> 한국이 좋은건가요? 제가 다른건가요? 전 그럼 느낌 못받아서요...
<samahui> 알고보면 제 언어실력이 짧아 대화가 짧다보니 더 그렇게 느껴졌었어요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 미국사람들이, 상대방이 영어가 딸리면 대화를 잘 안하려는 경향이 있어요
<samahui> 서로 못알아듣고 아니면 지래짐작하고 그냥 넘어가는 대화가 많아지니 그런느낌이 강하죠
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니 더 그런걸 느끼게 되죠
<samahui> 네 그런거 같아요
<samahui> 그런면에서 같이 일하던 인도애들은 마음에 들었었어요 발음이 알아듣기 쉬워요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  같은 아시아계 사람들이랑 일하면 일단 마음이 좀 편하죠
<drake_kr> 인도영어는 호불호가 갈리는군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 대충 말해도 서로 다 알아듣거든요
<samahui> 서로 답답해지면 바디랭귀치가 반을 차지하죠. 그래서 더 알아듣기 쉽구요 ㅎㅎ;
<drake_kr> 근데 http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/Library4developers 이거 항목을 좀 세분화 해야 되려나요
<myobot> [링크 제목] Library4developers - Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<Work^Seony> 여기서 직장 다니는 제 입장에서는 바디랭귀지 수준이면 짤릴 생각을 해야하니까, 그래서 진급하기가 쉽지않죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎ; 저야 협업에 파견입장이니 속편했죠
<samahui> 그리고 통역사로 이사님이 계셨었어요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 솔직히, 말하는 것보다 듣는게 제일 어렵거든요
<samahui> 그래도 계속 있다보면 자연스레 늘어서 나중에는 잘 말하지는 못해도 다 알아듣게는되더군요
<samahui> 대충이지만 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 하여간, 8월에 사수 떠나고나면 다른 직원들이 있긴해도 저 혼자 거의 다 책임져야하는데, 솔직히 좀 겁나네요
<samahui> 듣는게 어렵죠
<samahui> 전화오면 전 다른사람에게 패스~ 했던 기억도 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 학교 네트워킹 구조가 조낸 복잡해서...
<samahui> 역시 ... 현실적 사수의 자리에 오르시겠는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 전화는 원래 다 그래요
<Work^Seony> 직장 1년차 정도까지는, 혼자있을 때 전화오면 안받습니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 그랬어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 저만 그런줄 알았는데, 다른 주변 한국인 직원들 다 그렇더라구요
<ihavnoth> 전 지금도 그래요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 위로 사수 하나 들어올텐데, 지금 사수만큼 좋은 사람이 들어올리는 없을테고, 암튼 좀 슬프네요
<Work^Seony> 제가 뭘 조금이라도 하면, 제 이름 대면서 무지 띄워주는 사람인데..
<autowiz> 높은 확률로 구관이 명관이라고는 하지만. 뭐 새로오신분이랑 또 적응하면서 살아야지요 ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 저는 지금 사수가 없어서 너무 힘들었요 전 회사에서는 편했는데
<samahui> 좋은 사람이군요. 자신을 낮추고 남을 띄워주기가 가장 어려운데 ... 여기 윗사람들은 대부분 자신을 띄우기 위해 주변인을 낮춰말하죠
<Work^Seony> 네.  제 사수는 진짜 제가 뭘 조금만 해도 디렉터한테 바로 얘기해주고 그러죠... 진짜 사람은 무지 좋아요
<samahui> 전 제가 윗선이라 ㅜㅜ 팀원들이나 직원들이 욕하고 있지는 않을까 가끔씩 눈치를 보게되요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그래서 맛난걸 자주 사주죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎ ;;
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 솔직히 뒷다마 안까이는 사람이 어딨겠어요.   걍 단지 대놓고 까지만 않으면, 어느정도는 인정해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 앞에서는 안까여요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ihavnoth> 전 술먹고 대 놓고 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 형제자매들끼리도 싸우는게 사람인데, 뭐 모든 사람들 마음에 들 수는 없는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 술먹고 취한 아랫사람에게 볼뽀뽀는 당해봤어요
<samahui> 문제는 여직원이였어서 큰일날뻔했죠
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 결혼하고 났더니 초콜릿도 안주네요 췻
<ihavnoth> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 사무실에 여자 전멸이네요
<ihavnoth> 거의 군대 수준이네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저희는 프로그래머가 여자... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 군인외모의 여직원보다는 낫자나요
<Work^Seony> 완전 괴수 수준이에요
<samahui> 우리 디자이너는 귀여워요... 디자이너는...
<samahui> 디자이너만...
<samahui> 친근하니 다 이뻐보이는데 그래도 둘러보면 흠... 남자만 있는 느낌이 강하죠
<ihavnoth> 저희는 하드웨어랑 사무실 반반쓰는데 여자 0에요...
<ihavnoth> 다른 층에 있긴하는데 교류가 전혀 없는 부서들이라서요...
<samahui> 완전 없으면 편해서 좋은거 아닌가요?
<ihavnoth> 군인처럼되요...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<ihavnoth> 밥먹으러 가다가 지나가는 여자들 대놓고 쳐다보고
<ihavnoth> 서로 품평하고...
<samahui> 저처럼 경리 직원들 꼬셔서 같이 밥먹으러 댕기고 하세요
<samahui> 앗! 위험발언이군요
<yemharc> 경리랑은 친해야 합니다
<samahui> 꼬신다는건 어디까지나 밥만이요
<yemharc> 경리가 회사를 나가면 따라 나가야........ (먼산)
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> yemharc: 진리입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 경리랑 친해지면 출장비가 쉽게 나옵니다
<samahui> 판공비도 잘 때먹을수 있습니다
<samahui> 경리가 진리입니다
<samahui> 이왕이면 총무부장급으로 친하면 더 좋습니다만... 잘못하면 범죄가 된다는...
<yemharc> 그쪽은 잘못 붙으면 횡령죄랑 배임죄가........
<samahui> 그러니 적당하게 친한정도선에서 필요한것만 잘타먹는 성실하고 깔끔한 관계유지가 되어야...
<samahui> 전 솔직히 여직원을 좋아라하지만(관리차원에서 발언) 현실적으로 남자직원이 더 좋아요. 대하기도 편하고 밥먹을때도 메뉴고르기 편하고(보편적으로다가) 거기다 복장이나 언행 신경쓸일도 없고 그러합니다
<yemharc> 많은 직장인들이 공감합니다
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 정말 그런 게 참 고민스러운 문제네요...
<yemharc> 뭣보다 철야 후 여직원은 (...)
<samahui> 저희는 왠만하면 철야 자체를 여직원은 안시켜요
<yemharc> 아뇨 (제가)철야 후 여직원(을 만나는 것)은...
<samahui> 수면실도 있지만 정작 거기서 밤샘하고 자는건 남자수면실 부족하면 가서 자는 몇몇 남자들 뿐입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 아!
<samahui> 근데 가끔 여직원도 철야는 안하는데 다음날 같은 옷을 입고 올때가... 왜 그런지 전 모릅니다 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 남친이 생겼다는 것 밖에는 모릅니다
<yemharc> 저런
<yemharc> 당신은 너무 많은걸 알고 계시군요
<samahui> 모... 모릅니다
<yemharc> 조만간 보트라도 타지 않으시겠습니까
<samahui> 정말... 아무것도... 몰라요 ...
<samahui> 저도 결혼전 마눌님 만날때 가끔 어제옷 그래도 입고 출근한적이 있지만.. 그건 제가 그 전날 심야 영화를 봐서라는... 믿기지 않을 사실만을 기억할 뿐입니다..
<yemharc> 이것은 거짓의 맛이로구나!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<razGon_web> Aloha!!
<samahui> Aloha~!!
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오랜만에 뵙습니다만.. 전 일하러 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 수고하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 외근 갑니다
<razGon_web> 수고 많으세요.
<razGon_web> 잠시 다녀온사이에 두분과 바바이..ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 새로운 여자를 만나본지 백만년은 된거 같네요
<ihavnoth> 대학교때 회사 댕기는 선배들이 여자 소개시켜달라고 했을때... 대학생이면 다 좋다던 말을 그때는 이해를 못했는데
<ihavnoth> 이제 이해하게 되네요
<drake_kr> 음, 그러니까 사무실이 이런 느낌이란 거군요 http://drake.kr/501023
<myobot> [링크 제목] DRAKE | 군인들의 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 잘 그렸네요
<drake_kr> 남중->남고->군대->공대->전자회사 테크트리
<ihavnoth> 졸릴땐 박봄 목소리가 좋군요... 눈에 생기가 생겨요~
<drake_kr> 펜티엄3 노트북 윈도우 XP인데 배터리 만땅에서 부팅중에 배터리가 다 끝나는군요... -.-
<ihavnoth> 배터리 수명이 다된거 아니에요?
<drake_kr> 워낙에 오래됐죠
<ihavnoth> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 배터리가 100/100도 만땅이고 1/1도 만땅이니...
<ihavnoth> 근데 그걸 어떻게 계산한건지 모르겠네요
<drake_kr> 전원 연결하고 부팅하는데..
<drake_kr> 10분 가까이 지나서 이제 마우스 포인터 나왔네요
<drake_kr> 지금 부팅에 23분이 지나가고 있네요...
<drake_kr> 옛날에 저딴걸 어떻게 썼지....
<ihavnoth> 바이러스 걸린거 아니에요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 우와 이제 새로운 시작 나오네요..
<ihavnoth> pchero: ^.^
<ihavnoth> 안계시군요
<ihavnoth> /dev/loop 디바이스 기본 값 변경하는거 찾았는데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> cmd 창 하나 띄우기 위해서 30분 이상 걸리네요...
<ihavnoth> 저도 그런 XP한개 있어요
<ihavnoth> 인터넷 복구 하는 방법 몇개 올라와있던데 그걸 실행할 엄두가 안나더군요
<ihavnoth> Virtualbox에 설치한 XP는 어떻게 해서 복구하긴 했는데
<ihavnoth> 그래서 그냥 우분투로 부팅해서 사용하고있어요 2009년도에 산 넷북
<samahui_> 팬3면 충분히 느릴겁니담나 메모리 확인해보세요 메모리가 많이 낮은거 같네요
<samahui_> 전 아직도 가끔 타이핑하는 맛에 팬3인 TP 600x라는 모델을 사용하는데요
<samahui_> 메모리 512메가로 돌릴만은 하더군요. 물론 다른 작업하긴 힘들고 오로지 코딩이나 문서작업정도 입니다 .
<ihavnoth> 류현진 오늘은 이기겠네요
<Seony> 해외에서 월드컵 중계 볼 방법이 없을까요...
<Seony> 왜 포탈 사이트들은 외국 접속 막아놔서...
<ihavnoth> 아마도 계약 조건에 들어가 있어서 막았을꺼에요
<ihavnoth> 며칠 고생하던 vold 에러 문제의 실마리를 잡았네요 류현진 경기 보면서 일하니 능률이 오르는거 같아요
<ihavnoth> 덜 졸려서^.^
<Seony> 혹시 속도 괜찮은 프록시 제공해주실 수 있는 분 계실까요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> Xbmc에 espn3에드온 설치하면 시청 가능할겁니다
<Seony> 그게, espn을 시청할 수 있는 계정이 있어야되요
<samahui_> 월드컵 전까지면 SBS온에어로 보시라고 하고픈데 월드컵 때문인지 로그인으로 바뀌었네요
<samahui_> 안타깝군요
<samahui_> http://www.mbcgn.kr/index.php 과연 월드컵내내 될지 모르지만 경남MBC방송 홈페이지 온에어로 실시간 감상 가능합니다만 혹 외는지 확인해보세요
<myobot> [링크 제목] MBC경남 "경남 사랑의 중심, MBC경남"
<Seony> 감사합니다.  지금 확인해볼께요
<Seony> 나오는건 잘 나오는데, 속도가 딸리네요
<Seony> 근데, 알려주신 사이트로 힌트를 얻었네요
<readytoact_T420> 방송사
<Seony> 지역별 엠비씨 사이트 전부 다 뒤져서 괜찮은 곳 발견했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 지방방송국
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_T420> 네 뒤지시면 되요.
<samahui_> 지방방송국 사이트가 좀 허술하죠 ㅋ
<samahui_> 비슷한 방법으로 SBS나 KBS도 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오~ 그렇군요...
<readytoact_T420> 아 혹시
<readytoact_T420> 대전에 사는 분중에 -_- 취직하실분
<readytoact_T420> -0-
<ihavnoth> 돈 많이 주면 내려갈께요...
<readytoact_T420> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 그럼 저도 갈 생각이...
<bluedusk> 돈 많이 주면 갈생각이..
<bluedusk> 근데 전 무쓸모라서..;
<bluedusk> 하아.;
<readytoact_T420> ;;;
<readytoact_T420> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact_T420> 아
<readytoact_T420> 모니터를 몇개를 써야하는거야
<readytoact_T420> 모니터가 한.. 4개쯤 있어야 할 듯
<readytoact_T420> 쿠케케케케
<samahui> 우수수수수수 떨어졌군요
<samahui> 10분후면 평균적인 퇴근시간이군요
<samahui> 다들 수고하셨습니다. 집에 가셔서 즐거운 마음으로 쉬고 저녁 맛있게들 드세요~ 그리고 잠에서 깨면 대한민국과 러시아의 월드컵경기를 보면서... 스트레스 받지마시고 즐거운 감정들 떠올리세요 ^^
<Seony> 쉬세요
<ihavnoth> MS에서 밀고 있는 모바일 OS는 어떤거에요?
<ihavnoth> 윈도우 임베디드 핸드헬드8인가 이건가요?
<ihavnoth> 윈도우폰 8.1 기사도 있군요
<Seony> 그거 뭐더라... 메트로 UI 쓰는 윈도우 모바일 아닌가요?
<ihavnoth> http://www.kbench.com/digital/?no=126904
<myobot> [링크 제목] 마이크로소프트 '윈도우' 통합 예정, ARM 기반은 하나의 운영체제로.. :: 케이벤치
<ihavnoth> 윈도우 폰과 뒨오두 RT를 통합한다는 기사네요 13년 기사네요
<ihavnoth> 근데 합쳐서 나온게 뭔지 모르겠네요
<Seony> 당시 윈도우폰의 OS는 깡패였기 때문에, 뭐든 MS가 말하는대로 였떤 시절이었죠 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 지금은 뭐가 주력 제품인지도 모르겠네요
<ihavnoth> 위키에는 Windows CE, Phone, Mobile 3개가 나오네요
<ihavnoth> 홈페이지 들어가니 Windows Embedded하고 Windows Phone이랑 두개는 메뉴가 따로 있네요
<Seony> 러시아전 축구가 낼모레 아침이죠?
<pchero> 네. 한국시간 07:00 요
<Seony> 하와이 시간으로는 오후 12시군요
<Seony> 일하면서 살짝 옆에 틀어놔야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang_> test
<jasonjang_> JasonJang, ping
<jasonjang_> JasonJang, ping
<ihavnoth> pong
<jasonjang_> hhh
<ipeter> tiki
<ipeter> taka
<jasonjang_> 자~ 저는 먼저 잠 자고, 새벽에 월드컵 시작 3시간 전에 뵙겠습니다.
<ipeter> 편히 주무세요
<ipeter> 수고하셧습니다.
<jasonjang_> 감사. ㅎ
<JasonJang> o/
<JasonJang> 뭐 당연한 얘기지만, 우리는 투표권이 없으니 +1 또는 -1 또는 +0 표시할 일은 없으니 일단 말하는 것보다는 듣는 =보는 편이 많겠고요,
<JasonJang> 오늘 쫌 우려되는 것은 #ubuntu-meeting 체널에서 회의가 없을 수도 있겠다? 라는 것이 좀 우려되요. ㅎ 없다면 7월로 넘기고 그 땐 다시 다짐을 받아야 합니다.
<JasonJang> 일단 눈 뜬 분들 #ubuntu-meeting 체널에 발 담그까요? ㅎ
<JasonJang> 5분 외출, ㅈㅅ
<JasonJang> hi~ Work^Seony Good morning??
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> 예, ㅎㅎㅎ
<KyulingLee> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> 왜냐면, *오늘 회의를 한국 콘텍터께서 로코 카운실로 메일링을 했고, 카운실 멤버가 답장까지 했고 여기까지 cc 로 전달 받았는데 * 정작 메일링 리스트에는 보이지를 않더라....는 것이 내 우려의 시작 잆니다.
<Work^Seony> 제가 추가해드린 곳에서 진행된 내용이 보이지 않으시던가요?
<igxactly> 음...
<JasonJang> 자,.,, #ubuntu-meeting 체널에서 만나요.
<igxactly> 입장했습니다
<drake_kr> 으으
<JasonJang> 카운실 멤버들이 그들을 찾는 중입니다.
<JasonJang> 시작했고요
<igxactly> 시작되는군요...
<JasonJang> 오늘 의장은 jose
<drake_kr> 아 졸다가 방금 정신차림 ㅜ.ㅜ
<igxactly> 음... 확실히 시작이네요
<igxactly> 음... 꼭 다같이 반응할 필요는 없나요?
<JasonJang> 무관
<JasonJang> 합니다
<igxactly> 서니님이나 규링님이 반응하지 않으면 한국 참석자가 얼마 없다고 생각하거나 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 유튜브 링크 좀 올려주세요
<igxactly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_u2ESJwXJY
<igxactly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7qfQTq6SYk
<igxactly> 최근 건 아리솔TV에서 올려주었군요
<myobot> [링크 제목] Ubuntu Korea | 송현도(drake_kr) - Raspberry Pi를 가지고 놀아보자. - YouTube
<myobot> [링크 제목] Ubuntu Korea | 임덕규(똘이대마왕) - 모두의 프로젝트 3회차 [시리얼 통신프로그램] #2 - YouTube
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 아 무심하네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하여간 저 jose가 제일 딴지 많이 걸어요
<igxactly> 로코팀 포탈에 없다는 건 뭐 포럼에 관련 정보가 없냐는 건가요?
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ
<JasonJang> igxactly: 예, 근데, 거기에 우리 팀 미팅 링크 있는데...
<drake_kr> 방금 준건 링크가 아니면 너무 길어서 짜증났을텐데..
<drake_kr> 4월부터는 아예 local team meeting쪽에 이벤트도 게시하고 있고요
<drake_kr> 다른 쪽에 게시해야 되는 부분도 있나?
<igxactly> http://loco.ubuntu.com/ 이쪽 이야긴가요 설마
<igxactly> ㄷㄷ
<myobot> [링크 제목] Home | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal
<JasonJang> drake_kr: 아~ 왜 글로벌에 게시를 않하냐? 는 반문 같으네요.
<drake_kr> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ko/2828-ubuntu-korea-community-june-2014-share-event/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Ubuntu Korea Community June 2014 Share Event | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal
<drake_kr> 이렇게 게시합니다
<igxactly> 올라가있네요...
<JasonJang> drake_kr: 위 링크에 우리 활동 보고가 약하다? 는 뜻 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 그게 아니구요,
<Work^Seony> 로코팀 포탈 페이지에 활동사항을 기록해야, 공식적인 기록으로 남는다는 얘기에요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 제가, 우리가 거길 수정하거나 업로드할 수 있는 권한이 없는줄 알았다고 얘기했더니,
<igxactly> 네
<Work^Seony> 가능하다면서, 모르면 도와주겠다고 하네요
<drake_kr> 아항
<JasonJang> 사실 비영어권이라서....좀 힘들다.
<drake_kr> 도메인도 여기서 해결할 수 있으려나요
<JasonJang> drake_kr: 아뇨, 도메인 여기 아님
<igxactly> 일단 오늘은 패스로군요
<JasonJang> 여기 오늘 아님
<igxactly> out of topic
<drake_kr> 네 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 금년 인스톨 파티 = 릴리즈 파티 링크 있어요??
<igxactly> 지난 번 4월에 했던 것 같네요
<drake_kr> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ko/2788-ubuntu-1404-launching-party/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Ubuntu 14.04 Launching Party | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal
<drake_kr> 이건가
<JasonJang> drake_kr: 감사
<drake_kr> 앗 괜히 말한듯
<JasonJang> 무관 drake_kr
<igxactly> 오히려 잘 말하신 것 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> maid라니 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> <SergioMeneses> all good here! <---------- 보기 좋다요
<JasonJang> 투표 시작., 쉿
<igxactly> 저건 우리는 가만히 있어야 하는거죠?
<igxactly> 지금 우리 누구누구 있는건가요?
<KyulingLee> 저런 식으로 투표를 하는군요. ㅇㅅㅇ
<Work^Seony> 솔직히 참...
<igxactly> drake_kr JasonJang Work^Seony KyulingLee 또 있나요
<Work^Seony> 별 것도 아닌 것에 설명해야되고 대답해야되고...
<drake_kr> 지가 못 본거 다 챙겨줘야 되고
<igxactly> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> igxactly, 아니 현재로는 5명이 전부야
<drake_kr> 그래도 많이 모였네요
<drake_kr> igxactly KyulingLee 못올줄 알았는데
<igxactly> Work^Seony drake_kr 관리자가 컨펌해야 한다는게
<KyulingLee> 연구실에서 밤새면서 공부하다가 시간되어서 들어왔는데
<KyulingLee> 이런 식으로 진행되는 것이군요.
<igxactly> Work^Seony drake_kr 현도님이 재확인 해야 한다는 거?
<JasonJang> 마무리 인사, 않한 분들 한마디씩 해 주세요! ㅎ
<drake_kr> 오오 감사합니다 igxactly 세부내용좀 ㅋ
<igxactly> 오오 DNS 문제 RT에서 해결해 줄지도 모른다고 하는 듯?? drake_kr
<drake_kr> 번역이 아니라, 세부내용이 필요할 경우 정보를 주라고..
<igxactly> 아 혹시 이쪽 오셨다가 저거 못 보셨을까봐요
<igxactly> 설마 번역해드리겠어요;;;
<igxactly> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<igxactly> 05:29 <jose> please, one of the administrators will need to confirm the addition to the team
<JasonJang> Work^Seony: 말씀은 잘 꺼냈어요.
<drake_kr> 뭘 초대했다는겨
<igxactly> 이게 지금 우리 쪽 관리자를 이야기하는 것일텐데 뭐...
<JasonJang> igxactly: 저도 보는데...무슨 뜻인지 의미를 모르겠음. 글은 해석되는데...ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저한테 뭐래는거에요?
<JasonJang> 난 아직 모름, 대기중
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 초대장 받으신 거 있으세요?
<igxactly> 지금 DNS 관련해서 이야기가 나와서 물어보려니까 좀 애매해요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> hi Seony
<JasonJang> igxactly: 예, dns 마무리 후 얘기 물어봐 줄래요?
<JasonJang> autowiz: 재승인은 통과 마침, 딴 얘기중
<drake_kr> 없는데.. i did not have any invitation 이라고 대답하며 ㄴ돼요?
<autowiz> 넘 늦었네요 ㅠ
<JasonJang> igxactly: 지금 시작해도 될 듯
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 네 그렇게 한 번 말씀해보세요.  저도 뭘 말하는지 잘 몰라서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아
<Work^Seony> 한국팀이 locoteams-verified에 초대받았다고 하네요
<drake_kr> 메일같은건 안 왔는데
<JasonJang> 나도 받은 거 없었는데..........
<JasonJang> 전원 받은 거 없네요!
<drake_kr> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ 여긴 아직 회색이고..
<myobot> [링크 제목] Ubuntu LoCo Teams List | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal
<JasonJang> 그거 오늘 안되요. 빠르면 내일 쯤?!
<drake_kr> 일단 투표 결과는 좋으니 딴죽은 못 걸겠죠
<JasonJang> 예
<drake_kr> 음, 너무 나간거 아님? igxactly
<Work^Seony> ns29.dnsever.com 121.254.188.29
<KyulingLee> 일단 하루 정도는 지켜봐야 되는 건가보군요.
<Work^Seony> ns35.dnsever.com 121.254.188.35
<Work^Seony> ns50.dnsever.com 121.254.188.50
<Work^Seony> ns231.dnsever.com 222.231.0.1
<Work^Seony> ns259.dnsever.com 222.231.0.2
<Work^Seony> 이거 도메인 정보 유효한 건가요?
<drake_kr> 네 아직 유효해요
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋ  그럼 저 정보대로 진행할께요
<igxactly> drake_kr 그냥 confirm 하라고만 해서 어떤 식으로 되는 지 전혀 언급이 없어서요;
<drake_kr> 기다려야지 igxactly
<drake_kr> 어... igxactly 우리 서버에 bind9 세팅해서 네임서버 돌리는게 나으려나? 돈주고 dnsever 쓰는게 나으려나?
<JasonJang> 런치 패드에서 신청하라는 뜻
<JasonJang> drake_kr: 가 신청하면 되겠네요.
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, http://launchpad.net/~locoteams-verified
<myobot> [링크 제목] Verified LoCo Teams in Launchpad
<drake_kr> 아, 재승인 또 해야 될게 있?
<Work^Seony> 팀 관리자가 요청을 수락해야하는게 있나봐요
<drake_kr> Join 했습니다
<igxactly> drake_kr 런치패드요~
<Work^Seony> 방금 위에 링크 줬는데 왜 다들 물어보시는지요 ㅋㅋ
<igxactly> 긍게요;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<igxactly> 순간 당황;
<igxactly> 역시 새벽이라;;;
<Work^Seony> 일단 제 계정으로는 보이는게 없으니, 드레이크님이 직접 해보셔야할듯 싶네요
<JasonJang> 난. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 컴이 바뀌어서 오늘 제정신 아님. ㅎ
<JasonJang> 키보드도 바뀌고  화면 스크롤은 안되고 있고...
<igxactly> 여하튼 대충 마무리되고 있군요
<Work^Seony> DNS 변경요청하려면 GPG 싸인한 메일을 보내야하네요
<igxactly> Work^Seony 지금 잘 처리되면 DNS 문제까지 한큐에 끝나는 상황인가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 이거 무지 귀찮네
<igxactly> 으앙 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ Work^Seony ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> DNS 변경신청은 경험쌓을겸 인구가 할까? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Ubuntu Korean Team has been added to this team because of an existing invite. 라고 뜨네요
<igxactly> 완료인가보네요 ㅋ
<JasonJang> U got it = 니가 해, i got it  = 응 봤어, 하께.
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 뭔가 버튼이 있긴 있었어요?
<JasonJang> 회의는 아까 마쳤고요. igxactly 수고 많았어요.
<igxactly> JasonJang 무슨 말씀;; 제가 한 게;;; ㄷㄷㄷ
<igxactly> Work^Seony 어떻게 신청하는데요?
<Work^Seony> igxactly, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoHosting
<myobot> [링크 제목] LoCoHosting - Ubuntu Wiki
<Work^Seony> 여길보면,
<Work^Seony> Domain Name Service라는 항목에 설명이 되어있는데,
<igxactly> 넵
<Work^Seony> GPG 사인해서 rt@ubuntu.com으로 메일을 보내면,
<Work^Seony> DNS를 변경할 수 있는 키를 줄거래
<Work^Seony> 일단, 그 키를 받고나서 다시 얘기해보자
<Work^Seony> 이게 새로 바뀐 시스템이라서, 나도 잘 모르거든
<igxactly> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoHosting#Domain_Name_Service
<igxactly> 여기를 참조하란 말씀이죠
<myobot> [링크 제목] LoCoHosting - Ubuntu Wiki
<drake_kr> 런치패드 올라갔슴다
<Work^Seony> igxactly, 맞아
<JasonJang> 에쒸~ 10~15분 걸릴 껄 45~50분 걸렸다. 콱 ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 축구 응원? 월드컵 봅시다.
<jasonjang_> 이게 내 컴인데....쩝
<igxactly> Work^Seony 그런데 GPG 서명해서 이메일로 어떻게 보내야 하는 건가요?
<igxactly> 저기 설명에는 그냥 "이메일 보내"라는 게 끝인데
<JasonJang> 헐~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<igxactly> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<JasonJang> igxactly: 오프라인에서 우리 본 적 있어요? ㅋ
<JasonJang> 없어요?
<Work^Seony> igxactly, rt@ubuntu.com으로 제목은 이렇게:  DNS Change Request for ubuntu-ko.org
<igxactly> JasonJang 물론 몇 번 뵈었죠 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 누구신지? 혹시 내가 기억에 없네요. 미안
<igxactly> JasonJang 예전에 hacking_u ctrl144 이런 거 썼던
<Work^Seony> JasonJang, 강인구 보신적 없으세요?
<JasonJang> 에쒸~ 흑묘
<igxactly> JasonJang 고딩때 교복입고 나타나고 그랬는데 말이죠ㅋ ㅋ
<JasonJang> 몰랐쟣아~ 메취가 안되. 닉 네임이랑....
<igxactly> ㅎㅎ 역시 아시는 듯 ㅋ
<autowiz> 계속 바뀌니까 말이지요
<JasonJang> 강인구, 잘 알죠. ㅎ 반가워요. 내 어찌 잊나?
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/loco.png
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/png
<Work^Seony> igxactly, 그리고 내용은, Ticket #22564에 관련된 내용이라고 하고서 도메인 변경을 위한 키를 요청한다고 적으면 돼
<igxactly> JasonJang 저도 다시 반갑습니다.
<igxactly> Work^Seony 아, 그럼 한 번 시도해보겠습니다. 오늘 열두 시에 시험이긴 한데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 급하지 않으니까 셤 끝나고 해
<JasonJang> 맞아 해킹 유,  등......다 기억해요.
<drake_kr> 급한건 아님. 단지 까먹으면 내가 죽임
<igxactly> JasonJang 흑역사를 기억하시는 것 같아 슬프(...?)
<Work^Seony> 혹시 오늘 축구가 좀이따 하는거 맞는건가요?
<KyulingLee> 7에요.
<autowiz> 한시간 정도 남은거 같습니다.
<igxactly> 축구는 1시간 후에... 입니다
<Work^Seony> 오오 좋아쓰.  일하면서 봐야겠네요
<autowiz> 다만 실제 경기 시작까지는 2시간이 걸릴지도
<JasonJang> 오늘 회;의는 한국시간 5, 월드컵은 7시
<igxactly> 일하면서!!! ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<igxactly> drake_kr 잊지 않겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<igxactly> (이거 무슨 공익광고...)
<JasonJang> 그럼 말요, 자꾸 딴 쪽으로 흐르는데, 규링 리..........는 누구요?
<JasonJang> KyulingLee:
<KyulingLee> 전 오늘 별 활동 못했지만 다들 수고하셨습니다.
<drake_kr> 아 저 참석 못할뻔 했어요 의자에 앉아서 잤...
<drake_kr> 정신차려보니 05:02
<JasonJang> 콱! drake_kr  나 버럭
<KyulingLee> @JasonJang 이봉규라고 합니다. 오프라인에서 몇 번 활동했었습니다.
<JasonJang> 전화하려고 했쟎요! 버럭
<drake_kr> 죄송
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 조채연 님은 오늘부로 짤린 겨?
<igxactly> JasonJang 저와 함께 vice contactor로 들어오신 이봉규 님이에요
<igxactly> 아 늦었네요
<igxactly> 뒷북 죄송 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 조채연은 원래 컨택터가 아니라 위키관리자라
<igxactly> 이거 참여에는 책임이 없죠?
<drake_kr> 가능하면 참석 이었어요
<JasonJang> 예, 오프라인에서 아이볼은 못한 듯. 반가워요, 수고 많았어요.
<drake_kr> 링크에 불 들어오면 포럼하고 페북에 자랑공지 해야겠네요
<JasonJang> 예, drake_kr  ㅎㅎㅎ 농담였어요. ㅎ
<autowiz> 한국사람들의 오늘 알람은 대부분 7시로  맞춰져 있을듯 ㅎㅎ
<igxactly> 상단고정 찍어야겠군요 한 일주일 이상은
<igxactly> ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> Server^Seony: Work^Seony 누가 DVD 신청할 꺼요??
<drake_kr> igxactly: DVD신청도 해줘
<igxactly> drake_kr ㅜㅜ
<igxactly> drake_kr 오후에요?
<igxactly> ㅋ
<drake_kr> KyulingLee: 아저씨가 해줄래요?
<jasonjang_> 컹~
<drake_kr> 아으
<igxactly> Work^Seony drake_kr 일단 rt@ubuntu.com으로 개인키 서명 해서 Ticket #22564 관련해서 좀이따가 보낼게요 점심 지나서~
<igxactly> 개인 할일 관리 서비스에 항목 추가합니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> igxactly: 일단 어떻게 받을지만 알아두고.. 신청 하고 하면 됨
<drake_kr> 이것도 뭐 급한거 아니고..
<igxactly> drake_kr dvd요 dns요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 둘다
<igxactly> 네네
<jasonjang_> igxactly, 어느 학교 다닌다고~ 얘기들었는데...잊었우. (귓말로) 답 줘봐요
<drake_kr> 급하게 해도 안 되는건 급하게 안 해도 돼
<drake_kr> 그리고 원래는 내가 KyulingLee아저씨한테 말해서 일이 뿜빠이 돼야 하는건데 이아저씨가 즉답이 없ㅋ엉ㅋ
<igxactly> dns --> igxactly
<igxactly> dvd --> KyulingLee
<igxactly> 이렇게요?
<igxactly> 즉답이 없ㅋ엉ㅋ
<drake_kr> 니가 그렇게 생각하면 그렇게 하고 ㅋ
<igxactly> dns야 지난 번부터 drake_kr 형님께서 쭉 이야기하셨응게 ㅋㅋ
<igxactly> 몰라요 일단 시험보고 옵니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 미안
<igxactly> 지난 번에 Work^Seony 형님하고 관련해서 이야기 나눴을 때 그간 오랬동안 티켓처리가 -_- 안 되어서 대략 희망 놓고 있는 분위기... 였는데
<igxactly> 오늘 뽝 처리되는군요;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러게
<igxactly> 좋네요 잘 처리되니깐
<igxactly> X-D
<igxactly> 꺅(?)
<Work^Seony> 그래서 컨택터의 역할이 중요하지
<igxactly> 좋은 타이밍에 공략을...(?)
<igxactly> 간디...간디를 본받아야 해...
<igxactly> 뛰어난 협...아니 컨택터....
<jasonjang> 자~ 끝으로 오늘 회의 로그 링크를 드립니다. 공식적으로는  전부 25분 걸렸네요
<jasonjang> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2014/ubuntu-meeting.2014-06-17-20.05.moin.txt
<myobot> [링크 형식] text/plain
<igxactly> (죄송합니다 시험을 앞두고 있어 멘붕입니다)
<autowiz> 에고 죄송합니다.
<igxactly> jasonjang_: (y)
<Work^Seony> 이거 회의로그를 우리 웹사이트나 로코팀 페이지에 올리던가 해야할 것 같네요
<igxactly> yeap
<jasonjang_> Work^Seony, 안올리면 안되요? 질문임. 부끄부끄
<jasonjang_> 올려도 되요. 창피창피
<Work^Seony> jasonjang, 그럼 내부적으로라도 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 로코팀 페이지 activity에 올리면 되지 않을까요?
<Work^Seony> 방금 주신 링크가, 나중에 삭제되거나 하는건 아니죠?
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 안그래도 해당 페이지 현재 열어서 수정하고 있어요
<jasonjang_> drake_kr, 말씀이 맞고요, 나중에? 100년뒤엔 삭제 되요. ㅎ
<igxactly> 저는 이미 만일을 대비(?) 겸 다시 찾기 귀찮을 것 같아서 Google Drive에 복붙해놓은...
<jasonjang> 쉬운 말로, 만장일치 통과 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 수정했습니다
<Work^Seony> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/activities/14
<myobot> [링크 제목] KoreanTeam/activities/14 - Ubuntu Wiki
<jasonjang> 빠르시네. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 마침 로그인이 되어있었거든요
<jasonjang_> 예
<Work^Seony> 저희 사무실 서버들이 캐노니컬 랜드스케이프를 이용해서요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang_> 아~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang_> 거 좋쵸?
<Work^Seony> 좋은데, 좀 느리더라구요
<Work^Seony> 일단, 서버가 먹통인 상황에서 뭔가 해결할 때는 정말 좋아요
<jasonjang_> 아
<Work^Seony> 랜드스케이프로 사용자 비번까지 바꿀 수 있거든요
<jasonjang_> 부럽부럽. 하지만 난 ㅎㅎㅎ stand alone 사용자라서 그림의 랜드스케프 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사무실이잖아요 ㅎㅎ  저도 개인으로는 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 한국은 아직 리눅스 보다 유닉스를 너무 선호해서 ...
<Work^Seony> 나름 캐노니컬 고객인데, 로코팀 대접이 이리 허술하니... ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 살아남은 유닉스는 몇 안되지 않아요?
<Work^Seony> 하긴, 그러고보니까 제가 한국에서 직장다닐 때, 새마을금고 금융시스템 서버가 SCO UNIX였어요
<autowiz> 서니님 지금 일하시는곳도 메인 DB 라던가 이런건 유닉스 쓰나요? 아니면 리눅스인가요
<jasonjang_> 나름 캐노니컬 고객인데, 로코팀 대접이 이리 허술하니... ㅋ <------------  ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang_> 써니 핵교 리눅이라쟎아요 ㅎ
<KyulingLee> 순간 골아 떨어졌네요...
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 세대 빼고 전부 우분투에요
<Work^Seony> 한 대는 CentOS, 두 대는 FreeBSD
<Work^Seony> 저희 학교는 오픈소스를 정책적으로 밀거든요
<autowiz> 요즘 한국도 조금식 리눅스 늘긴 하는데
<autowiz> 대부분 유닉스를 선호 ㅠ
<jasonjang_> Work^Seony, 갸들 3은 왜? 구관이 명관?
<Work^Seony> 학교 운영사항 중에서 중점적인 부분 중 하나가, 오픈소스를 통한 교육분야 접목이라서요
<Work^Seony> jasonjang, 아뇨, 걔네들은 목적이 달라요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang_> 예를 들자면? 우분투랑 비교용? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> CentOS는 미란티스에서 제공하는 오픈스택 Fuel이라는 시스템인데, 레드햇 계열을 요구해서요
<Work^Seony> 프비 2대는, pfSense라고 하는 오픈소스 걸작 방화벽이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 정말 잘만들었어요
<jasonjang_> 예에
<Work^Seony> 오픈소스인데 성능이 말그대로 ㅎㄷㄷ한 수준이라서, 상업용으로도 쓰일 정도에요
<autowiz> 아... 저는 서니님 따라갈려면 몇년이나 걸릴까나 ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 예
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 헐 그런 가당치않은 말씀을
<Work^Seony> 저 알고보면 무지 허접합니다
<Work^Seony> 다 수박 겉핥기에요
<Work^Seony> 어디서 줏어들은걸로 조낸 아는척 하는 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> autowiz: 겸손이 좀 빡친다?
<Work^Seony> 오~ 새로운 표현인데요
<autowiz> 아 저는 이름도 못들어본 것들이 많아서요... 제가 요즘 넘 개을러진건지도 ㅠ
<autowiz> 슬슬 출근 준비 해야겠네요
<jasonjang> 조낸" 과 비슷....ㅎ
<autowiz> 잠시후에 뵙겠습니다.
<jasonjang> 헐~
<Work^Seony> 어제 울 사수 이직한다는 소식 듣고 아직도 충격적인데...
<Work^Seony> 얼마나 대단한 조건을 제시했으면 옮길까 생각드네요...
<jasonjang> 어제 술 조금만 마셨나봐요? ㅎ autowiz 답글 필요없. 좀 따 봐요.
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 이따 뵈요
<jasonjang> Work^Seony: 아~ 그럼 이제 Work^Seony 가 *사수* ?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그렇진 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 사수가 되기엔, 학교 네트워크가 상상 이상으로 복잡해서 저는 감히 손도 못댈 정도입니다
<jasonjang> 영어권 아(이)들은....일단 접근이 쉽쟣ㄴ아요~
<jasonjang> 전임 사수 얘기요.
<jasonjang> 이직 조건 같은 거 물어 보면 안갈쳐줘요? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨, 당연히 잘 가르쳐주죠
<jasonjang> 어디로 간데요? 설마 본국?
<Work^Seony> 제가 딸려서 이해를 못하는게 문제입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 실리콘 밸리로 간다네요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 아~ 본국 아니고 본토 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 사수도 외국사람이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 독일
<Work^Seony> 본국은 아니고 본토로 간다네요
<Work^Seony> 네 독일사람
<jasonjang> 그래도 영어권.......아니면 알파벳 권이쟎아요.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  독일사람들 입장에서 영어는 아주 쉬운 언어라더라구요
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 외국애들도 끼리끼리 논다는게, 지 친구들 보면 다 교수 내지는 박사들이더라구요
<jasonjang> 오호~
<Work^Seony> 제 사수는 공부도 많이 했지만 또 워낙에 geek 스러워서...
<Work^Seony> 당최 모르는게 없어보여요
<jasonjang> 아~
<Work^Seony> 그놈의 오만가지 장비들은 어디서 그렇게 써보고 만져봤는지...
<jasonjang> 그 이  나이는?
<Work^Seony> 저보다 한 살 어려요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 79년생이에요
<jasonjang> 아~
<Work^Seony> 하여간 너무 좋은 상사였는데, 떠난다니까 많이 슬프네요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 그딴 사수에게 배울꺼 많이 배워야 하는데...
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<jasonjang> 한편, 인복 이쟎아요.
<Work^Seony> 사수 없이 저 혼자 다 컨트롤할 수 있을지 참 걱정스럽습니다
<Work^Seony> 어제 IT직원 총 4명이 모여서 학교 IT 인프라에 대한 미팅을 했었는데,
<Work^Seony> 4명 중 2명은 프로그래머거든요...
<jasonjang> 예
<jasonjang> 2은 관리자?
<Work^Seony> 한 명은 저, 다른 한 명은 제 디렉터인데, 그분은 교수님이라...
<jasonjang> 헐~
<jasonjang> 그럼 혼자 다 하는 거네? ㄷㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 대학을 컴 전공하고 박사를 교육학 하신 분이라서, 컴퓨터 쪽으로 일하는 분은 아니거든요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 문제 생기면 혼자 거진 다 해결한다고 봐야되요
<Work^Seony> 네트워킹이나 서버 쪽에 문제 생기면... 제일 걱정하는 부분입니다
<jasonjang> 쩝 ㅋ
<jasonjang> 일단 랜드 스케프...믿어 보고. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 인원도 인원이지만, 하와이가 좁아서 쎄미나, 연수...다닐 기회도 없겠네요? (회사=)학교에서 자아 발전을 시켜 줘야 하는데......
<Work^Seony> 며칠 정도는 보내달라면 보내줘요
<Work^Seony> 그나마 다행인건, 저희 부서 총 책임자인 디렉터가 4년제를 컴퓨터 전공하신 분이라 대충 뭐가 필요하고 뭐가 중요한지는 다 아시거든요
<Work^Seony> 심지어 CCNA까지 따신 분이에요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ccna 는 유용하겠네요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 부서 책임자가 CCNA를 땄으니, 아무래도 기술적인 부분을 얘기하기가 수월하죠
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터의 컴자도 모르는 사람보단.. ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 예
<jasonjang> irc 이 체널 토픽은 언제 바꿨네요?! 아....참! 점심식사 시간?
<Work^Seony> 네 이제 곧 점심시간이네요
<razGon_DHMG> 대~한~!! 민국!!
<jasonjang_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 시작했나요?
<autowiz> 인터넷으로 보기엔 어느 사이트가 좋을려나 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 벌써 시작
<jasonjang> 전반 15분
<jasonjang> 난 집, 티브이로...
<jasonjang> 온라인은 다음팟? 아프리카?
<Work^Seony> 어제 엠비씨 지방방송국 사이트 확인할 땐 잘됐는데, 막상 경기 시작하니 하나도 되는데가 없네요
<autowiz> 아프리카가 그래도 나름 볼만 했었는데 말이지요
<autowiz> 핸드폰으로 아프리카 되시는지요?
<Work^Seony> 아프리카도 아마 해외는 안될 거에요
<autowiz> 으음 안 좋네요.
<Work^Seony> 앱 따로 필요한가요?
<autowiz> 예 앱이 따로 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 앱은 설치하지 않았어요
<razGon_DHMG> 0:0전반 종료
<razGon_DHMG> 박주영은 교체해야 겠네요.
<razGon_DHMG> 하긴 공격기여 비율이 높지 않고 뜬금포를 넣는 주의라서 그렇지만요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오오 골인
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어찌 된거지 ㅋㅋ 빨리 리플레이
<Work^Seony> 솔직히 좀 무모한 슈팅이라고 생각했는데 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 얼마나 아쉬울까
<Work^Seony> 저거 솔직히 골키퍼가 실수한거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 흥미진진해 지네요
<Work^Seony> 재부팅없이 좀비 프로세스 죽이는 법 있을까요
<Work^Seony> 하필이면 죽은 프로세스가 중요한 포트 하나를 차지하고 있네요...
<autowiz> 좀비 의 페어런트 가 죽으면
<autowiz> 좀비가 사라질거라는데 음...
<Work^Seony> 부모는 없어요.  자기 자신이 좀비가 됐어요
<Work^Seony> 부모가 있다면, pid 1...
<autowiz> kill -HUP $(ps -A -ostat,ppid | grep -e '[zZ]'| awk '{ print $2 }')
<autowiz> ppid 에 HUP 주겠다는거군요.
<Work^Seony> 헐... ppid가 1이라서 그거 하면 저는 큰일납니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 좀비를 일부러만들수 있으면 좋을텐데요 ㅠㅠ .
<autowiz> 저희 고객 서버 중에 한대 kill -HUP 1 테스트 해보고 올까요?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 괜찮으세요?
<Work^Seony> 프로세스 1번이면 init이잖아요
<autowiz> 다만 거긴 좀비가 없을거 같아서 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그거 죽으면 시스템 멈출걸요
<autowiz> 일단 제 vm 에서는 별 이상없네요
<autowiz> 잘 돌아가요
<Work^Seony> 헐 정말요?
<autowiz> 커널 버젼마다 달라서 문제겠지만 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 우선 제가 해보고 올께요
<autowiz> L4 묵여 있어서 좀 죽어도 되거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 웹서버인데 잘 돌아가는거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 다만 이거 hup 가 제대로 먹히고 있는건지는 잘 모르겠습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-18
<autowiz> 좀비 만들러 갔다 오겠습니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<DracoKr> 일찍 일어나긴 커녕....늦잠잤네요 -_-
<autowiz> 뭐 좀비 잡는일은 잘 안되네요. 그런데 좀비가 포트를 잡는 수가 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면요,
<Work^Seony> 아파치 서버가 좀비가 된 것 같은 상황이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 걍 서버 리붓 했습니다.
<yemharc> 흔치 않은 경우네요
<Work^Seony> 정확하게는, 네트워크 백업 서비스 데몬이 좀비가 됐는데,
<autowiz> 좀비 되면서 포트랑 파일 다 놓지않나 싶어서요 .  이것저것 다해봐도 뭐 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이게 스카시 테이프 드라이브가 장착된 서버라서, 테이프 장치에 이상이 생긴듯 싶네요
<ihavnoth> emmc를 GPT로 파티션 9개 만들었는데 8번이랑 9번만 Major 번호가 다르게 나오네요...(uevent에서)
<razGon_DHMG> 리하이요.
<Work^Seony> 어서오세요
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 시스코 라우터에서, 예를 들어 어떤 vlan에 있는 호스트가 특정 외부 웹사이트에 접속 가능한지 테스트할 수 있는 명령어가 있을까요?
<goldmansachs> hi
<ihavnoth> 찾았어요 ^.^
<ihavnoth> CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_MINORS 커널에 파티션 몇개까지 쓸껀지 옵션이 있었군요 -.-
<ihavnoth> 사무실 에어컨 실외기가 고장이네요 -.-
<gadian88>  오 이런데도 있었군
<gadian88> 요
<jasonjang> welcome
<samahui> 전 들어가 볼께요. 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요 ~
<samahui> 내일뵈요
<jasonjang> bye
<Work^Seony> 아직 다들 출근 안하셨겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헛... 이 시간에 출근하시다니요...
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 출근한게 아니라 어제 인사하고 나가려다 일생겨서 못한거죠 ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui> 그와중에 완전 밤샘은 안하고 자버리고 이제사 일어난거예요
<samahui> 오늘하루도 즐겁거운 하루 되세요 ~
<Work^Seony> 퇴근을 못하신거군요
<samahui> 뭐 실질적으로 푸욱 잤으니 비슷한건 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그나저나 축구는 잘 보셨어요?
<samahui> 생각보다 경기력이 떨어지지 않더군요. 지는걸 예상했는데 이길뻔 해버렸네요.
<Work^Seony> 저도 솔직히 질거라고 생각했었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 전혀 기대를 안했거든요
<samahui> 사람들이 재미없었다는데 기대 안하고 본 입장에서는 의외라 재미있더군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 마눌님 병원간다고해서 모시러 댕기와야 겠네요. 나중에 뵈요 ^^
<jasonjang> 아마존 불 손전화...잘만들었네요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-19
<autowiz> 좋은 하루 되십시요~~
<samahui> 출근시간에 돌아댕기니 힘드네요
<autowiz> 어라?
<samahui> ?왜요?
<samahui> 무슨 일 있으세요?
<autowiz> 아 쿼리 알림이 떠서 , 쿼리창 확인해보니까 쿼리는 안와있고 그래서요 .
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> irc 프로그램이 좀 이상한듯 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 날씨가 요상하니 irc도 이산한건가요
<samahui> 비올듯말듯하네요
<autowiz> 좀 오는곳도 있습니다.
<samahui> 아까 돌아댕길대는 살짝 뿌려서 겁주더니 정작 들어오고 나니 안오는군요
<Work^Seony> 혹시 시리얼 콘솔 쓰시는 분 계신가요
<autowiz> com1 사용해서 터미널 들어가는거 말씀하시는거죠?
<Work^Seony> 네  정확히는 ttyS에요
<Work^Seony> 똑같은 회사 장비가 2개가 있는데, 하나는 되고 하나는 안되서 고민 중이거든요
<autowiz> 아 네트워크 장비말고 서버쪽 말씀하시는거 같네요.
<Work^Seony>  시리얼 <=> 이더넷 장비가 있거든요
<Work^Seony> 장비를 네트워크에 물려주면, 얘가 dhcp로 ip를 받아와서 이 장비에 연결된 서버의 시리얼 콘솔에 ssh로 접속할 수가 있거든요
<Work^Seony> 다른 하나에서는 잘 되는데, 다른 하나에서는 아예 안되서 씨름 중이에요
<autowiz> 서버1-시리얼1  ->  이더넷 컨버터1  ->  스위치
<autowiz> 서버2-시리얼1  ->  이더넷컨버터2  ->  스위치
<autowiz> 이런 구조인가요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러니까, 잘 되는 장비는 포트가 48개 달린 시리얼 허브장치구요,
<Work^Seony> 다른 하나는 포트가 2개 달린 데탑용 장치거든요
<Work^Seony> 저희 서버 하나를 다른데로 이전할 계획인데, 이전하는 데이터센터에서 시리얼 접속을 해주질 않아서 저희가 직접 해야하거든요
<Work^Seony> 구조는 걍 서버-시리얼-장비-스위치 입니다
<autowiz> 서버 시리얼은 정상적으로 동작하고 있는지 먼저 확인해보셨는지요
<Work^Seony> 네.  48포트짜리 시리얼 허브에서는 잘되요
<autowiz> 데탑용 장비라는것도 ip 를 dhcp 로 가져가겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<autowiz> ip 로 핑은 가나요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  핑 뿐만 아니라 어드민 웹페이지도 제공되는데 이것도 잘 됩니다
<autowiz> 장비에 별로 어드민 모드 접속은 가능할까요? 각 포트들 속도 (보통은 기본이긴 하지만) 맞춰주셨는지.
<Work^Seony> 설정도 완전히 같고, 사실상 제품이 같은 회사꺼거든요
<autowiz> 아니면 케이블 이상 일지도.
<Work^Seony> 터미널 띄워놓고 가만히 있으면 무슨 이상한 글자들이 찍히는 걸로 봐서는,
<Work^Seony> 분명 뭔가 작동이 되고있기는 한거 같은데,
<Work^Seony> 웃기는 회사가, 이메일로 문의를 안받네요
<autowiz> 대부분 그게 속도 문제인 경우가 많습니다. 이상한 문자 찍히는건
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요
<autowiz> 패러티 비트 잘못설정해도 그럴 지도 모르겠네요. 시리얼 케이블 길이는 그렇게 길지는 않지요?
<autowiz> 5m 가 넘어간다거나
<Work^Seony> 안길어요.  뭐 좀 특이한 사항이 있다면 케이블이 cat6인데, 랙마운트용 48포트 시리얼 허브에서는 잘 되니까 이것도 잘 될 거라고 생각하고 있어요ㅕ
<jasonjang> 설마 쉴드 문제일 수도 있음. ㅎ
<autowiz> 말단 이나 상단 부터  하나하나 바꿔가면서 테스트 해보는 수 밖에 없겠네요
<Work^Seony> 네  그래야 할 것 같네요
<samahui> 저녁 약속이 있어서 먼저 들어갑니다
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되시고 퇴근 잘하세요~^^
<autowiz> 요즘 챗방이 많이 조용하네요 .. 뭐 그렇다구요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 퇴근하고 집에 왔습니다. 간만에 좀 쉬어야 겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저녁 맛있게 드시고 , 즐거운 저녁 보내세요~
<igxactly> Work^Seony 도메인네임서버 처리 아직 못 했네요 ㅜㅜ
<GarlicChicken> igxactly, 시험 끝나면 'ㅅ';
<igxactly> 다음 주 월요일에 끝입니다
<GarlicChicken> 학상은 교과공부가 우선임 'ㅅ'a...
<igxactly> GarlicChicken 으아...
<jasonjang> igxactly, ping
<drake_kr> 아아
<drake_kr> 아으아으
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 엇 출근 일찍 하시네요
<Work^Seony> 이 동네는 8시에 출근하거든요
<drake_kr> 와, 이시간까지 공부 열심히 하네요.. 동생들..
<drake_kr> 살아남으려고 공부하는 친구들도 있고.. 재미있어서 공부하는 친구들도 있고..
<jasonjang> 나 = 동생? ㅎ
<drake_kr> 아뇨, 덕규랑 몇몇 애들이요
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 살아남기위한 영어공부를...
<drake_kr> 조상무는..
<drake_kr> 참 공부를 재미있게 하는것 같아요
<drake_kr> 저도 내일 간담회 준비를 위해 자야겠군요
<jasonjang> 굳 잠~~~
<ihavnoth> 루니 잘하는데 골이 안나오네요
<ihavnoth> 안정환 해설이 재미있는거 같아요 ^.^
<autowiz> 아침해가 밝았습니다. 자리에서 일어나서~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-20
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 비가오려는지 흐릿한게 날이 더 후덥하네요
<Work^Seony> 요즘들어 제 블로그에 하와이 이민/취업 질문글이 많아지네요
<samahui> 세월호에 장관후보자는 식민사관에 찌들어있고 뻔뻔하게 구니 나라가 살맛이 안나죠
<samahui> 점점 더 늘어나지 않을까 싶은데요
<samahui> 저도 가고 싶어요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 어제는, 부부 공무원한테 메일이 왔을 정도에요
<Work^Seony> 부부가 둘다 공무원이면, 한국에서는 뭐 거의 걱정 없을 것 같은데 말이죠...
<samahui> 오히려 공무원 입장이니 더 썩은꼴 안좋은 부분들을 잘알게 되어서 아닐까 싶습니다
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 하지만, 그래도 공무원이면 완전 철밥통이잖아요
<samahui> 요즘 공무원도 보직과 기간에 따라서 달라요
<samahui> 뭐 그래도 보통 직업보다는 훨씬 철밥통이죠
<Work^Seony> 일단 공무원은, 윗분들 빼면 갑질할 수 있는 위치잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 말단이라도 나름 나랏님인데..
<samahui> 요즘 사고가 많으니 애매한 위치면 책임지고 물러나기 일수죠
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<samahui> 고로 철밥통 보직을 만나야 진정 철밥통이 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쵸
<samahui> 불금이군요
<samahui> 불금이라는 사실을 떠올리는 순간 피로도가 30%정도 감소하는 느낌입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럼 내일은 집에서 쉬시겠네요
<samahui> 내일은 마눌님과 오랜만에 쇼핑 좀 하고 비안오면 농구하러 가야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 출장이라 그만 가볼께요 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<samahui> 넵 Seony님도 수고하시고 즐거운 주말 보내세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 오우 피터님이다.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 본사 가니 바쁘시죠? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> p3에 256m짜리에 뭘 설치해야 할까요
<drake_kr> 쿠런치뱅 깔아야 하나..
<drake_kr> 쿠런치뱅, 데비안, 우분투중에 뭘 설치할까요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 사양은 sony 펜텸3 메모리 256 하드 20기가에요
<drake_kr> 윈도우 xp 업데이트 51개중 2개 하는데 하루 넘게 하드만 겁나 읽다가 과열로 셧다운 됐어요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> drake_kr: 이제 편히 쉴 수 있도록 좀 놓아주세요..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> xp.... 그립네요.
<ipeter> autowiz: 바쁘네요..
<drake_kr> 이거랑 웹캠으로 촬영 하게요
<ipeter> 그동안 잘 계셨나요..?
<ipeter> 아! 드레이크님?
<drake_kr> 저번달엔 장비가 없어서 촬영이 좀 거시기했어요
<ipeter> 지금 구글링해서 찾아보는데
<ipeter> 5s분실시
<ipeter> 분실모드하면
<ipeter> 비번 입력하도록 뜨던데요...?
<drake_kr> 네
<ipeter> 혹시나해서 5s는 지문입력해야지 뜨는지 궁금했었거든요.
<drake_kr> 베트남 애새끼 이제 연락 안오네요
<ipeter> 생각나네요..ㅠ
<autowiz> 피터님 본사 가시니 좀 어떠세요?
<ipeter> 뭐...좋습니다.. =)
<ipeter> 아, 혹시 여기 대구에 계신다는 분 있지 않으셨나요?
<ipeter> 제가 아이디가 정확히 기억나질 않네요.
<drake_kr> lyuso님이셨던가
<ipeter> 요즘엔 안들어오시나요
<ipeter> 대구갈일이 생길꺼 같네요.
<drake_kr> gjf
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 살아돌아오세요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<autowiz> 일때문에 가시는건가요? 짧게? 길게?
<ipeter> 짧게 다녀옵니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 대구가 그렇게 무서운 도시인가요..
<ipeter> 제 머릿속엔 대구는 미인의 도시..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 제 기억속에 대구는 꼰대 & 사기의 도시
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 음...ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 대구 한번도 가본적이 없어요
<drake_kr> 착한 동생도 대구가서 몇년 살더니 꼰대가 됐어요
<ihavnoth> 꼰대가 뭔가요?
<drake_kr> https://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/%EA%BC%B0%EB%8C%80
<myobot> [링크 제목] 꼰대 - 엔하위키 미러
<ihavnoth> 보수주의나 권위주의적이라는 의미군요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저 하루만 있다 올듯 싶습니다..
<ipeter> 설마 하루만에요...ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 드레이크님?
<ipeter> 윈8.1 관리하실때
<drake_kr> 네
<ipeter> 시간 될때마다
<ipeter> 백업 포인트 설정해놓으시나요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<ipeter> 윈8쓰면서 좀 답답했던게
<ipeter> 시간이 지나면 느려지고 버벅이는거였는데
<ipeter> 물론 hdd기준입니다.
<drake_kr> 아.
<ipeter> 어떤 친구는 6개월에 한번씩 밀어버린다는 친구도 있구요
<ipeter> 어떻게 관리해야할지 좀 난감하네요.
<drake_kr> 그냥 SSD를 구입하면 되는 문제군요
<drake_kr> 문제해결 잇힝
<ipeter> 현재 제 집컴에는 ssd이긴 한데 괜찮을까요?
<ipeter> 이제 깔은지 보름된거같습니다.
<drake_kr> 뭔 느려질걸 걱정해요
<drake_kr> 느려지면 컴터를 싹 바꾸면 되죠
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 네네
<drake_kr> 드라이버가 구버전이라 wpa2를 쓰기 위해 설치를 하느니 OS를 갈아버리는게 낫겠네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 쿠런치뱅 한번 써봐야지
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 그간 만수무강..
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요 괴수님
<bluedusk> ??
<drake_kr> 저는 잘 지냈습니다. 괴수님도 잘 지내시죠?
<bluedusk> 저야 뭐 생긴게 괴수 같이 생겨서..
<bluedusk> 잘 지내죠..
<drake_kr> 저도 공부 열심히 하고 있습니다
<drake_kr> 원빈이나 장동건처럼 생겼으면 공부 안해도 되잖아요
<bluedusk> 저도 가르침을 좀
<bluedusk> ..
<bluedusk> 그런분들도 열심히 공부하더라구요
<bluedusk> 연기공부..
<bluedusk> 하지만 진정 연기 잘하는 사람들은 전부 정치인 하고 있고..
<drake_kr> 아 김슬기 매력있네여
<autowiz> 김슬기 욕하는거 대박 웃김 ㅎ
<autowiz> 나두 대구 가서 대학 동기들 좀 만나보고 싶은데 시간이 잘 안나네요.
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 오즈님 대구에서 학교 나오신건가요?
<autowiz> 뭐 정확히는 경산에 있는 학교 나왔어요
<ipeter> 경산에 대구병원있을텐데..
<ipeter> 의무병이라서 동기 의무병들이 전국 병원에 흩어지는터라.
<Seony> 티스토리에 글써서 발행했더니, 다음뷰에 올라왔네요
<gunsnroses> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<gunsnroses> 혹시 하드복구업체 추천해주실수있으세요?
<gunsnroses> 검색으로 나오는곳은 믿으미안가는것 뿐이네요
<Seony> 저는 잘 모르겠습니다.  다른 분들께 넘기겠습니다
<gunsnroses> 네 감사합니다
<Seony> 건즈앤로지스 그동안 잊고 살았는데, 대화명 보니까 간만에 떠오르는군요
<Seony> 혹시 php로 돌아가는 웹사이트 클러스터 구축해보신 분 계신가요
<ipeter> 저도 그말하고 싶었습니다.
<ipeter> 건스앤 로지스
<ipeter> 아직 활동하나 궁금하네요.
<Seony> 건즈는 이제 활동 안하죠
<ipeter> 그렇군요
<ipeter> 와.
<ipeter> 벌써 일년이 꺽였네요.
<ipeter> 내일이 하지입니다.
<ipeter> 내일 이후부터는 낮길이가 줄어드는군요.
<Seony> 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 하드 복구는 그냥 명정보 같은데 찾으면 되는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 혹시 엄청 싸면서 거의 완벽하게 복구해주는 그런 업체를 찾으시는게 아닌가싶 ...
<DarkCircle> ~(_~_)~
<samahui> 퇴근해서 불금들 즐기세요
<samahui> 출장댕기와서 협력업체도 댕겨오고 더불어 마눌님 퇴근까지 시켜들이고 이제사 왔습니다. 서류 작업이 저의 불금은 막는군요ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 비 쪼매 내리더니 그대로 습도만 높여놔서 무지 푹푹 찌는 저녁이군요
<autowiz> 불금 달리기 아싸~~
<ipeter> 아...씽크패드 블루투스 빨콩 키보드 무척 땡기네요..ㅠ
<autowiz> 설마 블루투스 로 빨콩만 있는건가요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ 아니요
<ipeter> 빨콩이랑 키보드요
<ipeter> 아직도 근무하시나요?
<autowiz> 넹 오늘은 야근 대박 하는날 ~
<ipeter> 에궁...
<ipeter> 수고하세요.
<ipeter> 전 이만 들어가보겠습니다.
<autowiz> 예 수고하셨습니다.
<ihavnoth> 잉글랜드 탈락했다네요...
<Work^Seony> 헐
<Work^Seony> 이변이군요
<ihavnoth> 더워서 그런지 아메리카 쪽이 좀 많이 올라가나봐요
<Work^Seony> 남반구라서 지금이 더운 시기인줄 알았더니 그건 아니었나보네요
<ihavnoth> 콜롬비아 코스타리카 둘다 24년만에 16강 진출이라네요
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ  아무래도 올 월드컵은 이래저래 큰 변수가 많을듯 싶네요
<ihavnoth> ... -.- 경기 시작하자마자 프랑스가 두골 넣어버리네요
<Work^Seony> 전반 10분도 안됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 저는 18분이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇군요.  방금 다음 에서 보니까 전반 6,9분에 넣었다고 나오길래요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 다음 주부터 WinCE 해야하는데 답답하네요
<Work^Seony> 그거 쓰는 물건이 아직도 있긴한가보네요
<ihavnoth> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 알제리전이 한국시간으로 월요일 새벽 4시더라구요
<Work^Seony> 근데 여기 시간으로 일요일 아침 9시 ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 비주얼 스튜디오도 첨 써보네요 -.-
<Work^Seony> 프로그래머들은 그거 좋다고 많이 얘기하더라구요
<ihavnoth> 뭔가 기능이 없네요...
<ihavnoth> 어시스트인가 뭔가 유료 어플을 깔아야 파일 검색이 되네요...
<ihavnoth> 탐색기 하나 켜서 파일 검색 따로해야하네요....
<Work^Seony> 유료... ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 왜 사람들이 소스인사이트 쓰는지 알겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 프랑스 스위스 난리네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 객관적으로 봤을 때 스위스 축구는 그냥 그렇잖아요
<ihavnoth> 근데 지금 분위기봐서는 좀 따라 갈지도 모르겠네요
<ihavnoth> 안되겠네요 3:0 ...
<Work^Seony> 전반 아직 안끝났죠?
<Work^Seony> 득실차가 상당하겠네요
<ihavnoth> 헐 MS윈도에서 meld 설치했떠니 237MB 필요하다네요 ㅎㅎㅎ PyGTK 때문인가봐요
<ihavnoth> 5:0 되버렸어요
<ihavnoth> ...
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 5:2
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-21
<autowiz> 화창한 토요일 오후 입니다~
<LinDol> hihi
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 ^^
<ihavnoth> 미친듯이 빌드만 계속 반복하네요
<autowiz> 저는 빌드 환경 만든다고 헤메고 있습니다.
<ihavnoth> 저도요
<ihavnoth> WinCE 처음 해보는데
<ihavnoth> 소스는 같은데 에러 날때도 있고 안날때도 있고
<ihavnoth> 에러 메세지도 잘 이해가 안되고요
<autowiz> 처음하면 진짜 미치고 환장하게 오래 걸리고 힘든데 시키는 사람은 그걸 잘 모르는듯
<autowiz> 내가 병신인건가 ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 좋은 문서가 없으면 빌드 환경은 정말 개 삽질인거 같아요
<autowiz> c 컴파일러로 그냥 hello world 찍는거도 아니고 ... 아  힘드네요
<ihavnoth> WinCE 빌드는 sysgen 부분이랑 소스 빌드 부분이랑 나눠진거 같아요 -.- 뭔가 이상하네요
<ihavnoth> 그냥 make 실행하면 빌드 되는게 그립네요
<ihavnoth> 메뉴도 뭔가 그지 같다는 ㅎㅎㅎ 빌드, 다시 빌드, 리빌드...
<ihavnoth> 0AD인가 게임해봤는데 무지 힘드네요
<ihavnoth> 뭘 업그레이드 해야할지 몰라서 컴퓨터랑 1:1했는데 이기는데 3시간 걸린거 같아요
<ihavnoth> sharehouse 보는데 손호영 나왔군요
<ihavnoth> gvim 에서   j k로 이동해서 끝가지 가면 깜빡 거리네요...
<ihavnoth> gvim + cscope + ctags 윈도우 환경에서도 쓸만하군요
<ihavnoth> Visual Studio에선 Visual Assist같은 유료 프로그램을 써야하나보군요
<drake_kr> Visual Assist는
<drake_kr> 2008부터는 거의 통합된거 같던데요..
<ihavnoth> 아직 2005에요
<drake_kr> 전 2013..
<ihavnoth> 90일 trial 버전 받아서 써봐야겠네요
<ihavnoth> clean했는데 exe파일은 남아 있군요 -.-
<jasonjang> 크롬 브라우져 메뉴 아이콘 왼쪽위에 조그만한 a 글자가 생겼어요. 뭔 지 아는 분 답 좀 주세요. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 폰트 크기?
<ihavnoth> 영문 상태?
<jasonjang> 브라우저 기본 글꼴 크기의 1/4~1/6 크기? 쯤요
<autowiz>  a 라면 adult 에 a 인가요? ^^
<jasonjang> ㅋ 젓소. (버럭)
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 스샷좀 굽신굽신.
<jasonjang> 도구 (스페너 모양)의 아이콘에...! 느낌표 있는 경우는 퍼미션 변경 요구인데....
<jasonjang> 스샷 w8= w+egiht = wait , plz
<drake_kr> 음 VS2013 professional은 학생 무료군요
<jasonjang> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21275917/%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%B0%EC%83%B7%2C%202014-06-21%2018%3A14%3A25.png
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/png
<drake_kr> 저게뭐지 -_-a
<jasonjang> 머 같은 주소지만, 짧게 드리는 것이 의미 있나~ 모르겠지만.............. https://db.tt/KoNBLECE
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/png
<drake_kr> http://www.ghacks.net/2013/09/02/means-next-google-chrome-canarys-menu-button/
<myobot> [링크 제목] What the "a" means next to Google Chrome Canary's menu button | gHacks Technology News
<jasonjang> 참~ 빠르시다 drake_kr
<drake_kr> 맨날 늦다고 욕먹다 빠르단 소리 들으니 기분이 이상하군요.....
<drake_kr> https://www.dreamspark.com/Product/Product.aspx?productid=72&cmpid=W_VS_DSV_DS_728x90_KOR
<myobot> [링크 제목] Microsoft DreamSpark - Product Visual Studio Professional 2013 with Update 2
<autowiz> 이건뭐 영어가딸려서 해석이 안되네요
<ihavnoth> Visual Assist 깔았는데 설정이 잘못된건지 매크로를 잘 못찾네요
<jasonjang> [링크 제목] What the "a" means next to Google Chrome Canary's menu button | gHacks Technology News <------------- 는 개발자 버젼/시험판에 a 표시를 했지만, a 표시에 대한 설명은 부족했다" 라는 내용이고요, *나에겐 충분한 답이 됐고요*
<drake_kr> ihavnoth: visual assist는 vc6 쓰는 분들에게는 필수요소지만 상위버전에서 필수요소는 아닙니다..
<ihavnoth> Visual studio 2005인데 뭔가 많이 없네요
<jasonjang> THX, drake_kr
<drake_kr> vc2002부터 슬금슬금 visual assist의 기능을 흡수하다 2008에서는 없어도 될정도라고 하더군요..
<drake_kr> jasonjang: np :)
<ihavnoth> 어떻게 2008로 업그레이드 하는걸 고려해봐야겠네요
<drake_kr> 전 turbo-c에서 넘어가서리.. visual assist가 뭘 해주는지도 잘 모르지만요
<ihavnoth> 그래도 그거 까니 좀 낫네요
<drake_kr> 저도 얘기만 들은거라..
<ihavnoth> VS2005는 뭐 짝퉁 같아요 만들다 중지한 느낌이 들정도로요
<drake_kr> 2005가.. 2000 지원 마지막 버전이던가..
<ihavnoth> 249달러나 하네요 Company Users
<jasonjang> drake_kr,께는 내가 추천을 했었던  것으로 기억하는데,  autowiz 께도 추천해요. (왜 내가 추천할 때, autowiz 빠뜨렸나 모르겠네요) 뭐냐면,
<jasonjang> 아까 내 크롬 스샷" 중에서 확장프로그램 아이콘 중, 녹색 권총알 모양이 있을꺼요. pushbullet 이라는 확장 무른모 인데....그것이
<jasonjang> pushbullet 이라는 확장 무른모 인데....그것이  1) 안드로이드 폰 2) 아이폰 3) 파폭 4) 크롬 5) 전자우편 계정과 1. 연동되며 2. 미러링 3. 푸쉬 기능등이 있는데...
<jasonjang> 컴, = 데탑 앞에서 앉아 작업하는 이들께는 참 편하더라고요.
<drake_kr> Android에서는 꽤 좋은것 같은데, iOS쪽은 좀 제한되는것 같슴다..
<ihavnoth> 이젠 집에 가야겠네요
<drake_kr> ? 토요일인데요
<drake_kr> ㅜ.ㅜ
<ihavnoth> 어제 술이 덜깨서 그냥 잤어요
<autowiz> ㅇㅋㅋㅋ 몇일전에 졸리면서 작업하다가. 이제 이거만 확인하고 자야지 했었거든요.
<autowiz> mt -f /dev/rmt/0mn status 쳐서 테입 상태 확인한다는게 그만
<autowiz> rm -f /dev/rmt/0mn status 쳐버려서
<autowiz> 시끕했습니다.  테입 장치 재인식 시켜서 /dev 파일들 새로 만들어줬는데. 담부턴 졸리면 작업 조심히 해야겠어요~
<ihavnoth> 네 -f 는 항상 위험하죠
<ihavnoth> rm을 mv로 alias하시는것도 괜찮을꺼같아요
<ihavnoth> 서울 비오나요? 야구 중계 켰더니 진행은 안하고 이상한 하이라이트 영상만 나오네요
<drake_kr> 네 비 옵니다
<ihavnoth> 비사이로 가야겠군요
<drake_kr> 좀 쎄게 오네요
<drake_kr> (노원구)
<autowiz> 여긴 잠깐 오다가 안오네요 (금천구)
<autowiz> 하이요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 마우스타 다른걸 알아봐야겠습니다.
<ipeter> 손목이 아파요.
<drake_kr> 아
<ipeter> 키보드 마우스 맞는것 찾는것도 쉬운인이 아니네요.
<drake_kr> 키보드는 청축, 마우스는 아무거나. 입니다.
<Libra102> http://news.khan.co.kr/kh_news/khan_art_view.html?artid=201406212246471&code=910302&nv=stand
<myobot> [링크 제목] [속보]동부전선 GOP서 병장이 총기 난사…5명 사망, 5명 부상 - 경향신문
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-22
<hjkwon> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 피터님 하이요
<autowiz> 주말 잘 보내고 계세요? 저 외로워요 같이 좀 놀아주세요 ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 으휴~ 오즈 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hjkwon> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<hjkwon> 우분투를 14.04 사용자입니다.
<hjkwon> 64비트고요. 노트북 사용자입니다.
<Seony> 네 반갑습니다ㅣ
<hjkwon> 노트북의 경우 대부분 내장 그래픽카드외에 따로 그래픽카드가 하나 더 들어가지 않습니까?
<Seony> 제품마다 다르겠죠
<hjkwon> 그런데 제가 14.04 설치 후 자세히 보기에선 제 컴퓨터의 AMD그래픽 카드가 등록이 되있지 않고.... 내장 그래픽카드인 Intel로 나옵니다.
<hjkwon> 그리고 램도8G인데 7.7G로 인식 합니다.
<hjkwon> 혹시  해결 방법을 알려 주실수 없을까요?
<Seony> amd 그래픽카드는 드라이버를 아마 별도로 직접 설치하셔야할 거구요, 램 용량은 정상으로 보입니다
<hjkwon> 아
<hjkwon> 8G가 7.7로 인식이 되나요?
<hjkwon> 하드만 용량  깍이는 걸로 알고 있었는데...
<Seony> 계산방법의 차이에서 생기는 거라서 신경 쓰지 않으셔도 됩니다
<hjkwon> 알겠습니다. 답변 감사합니다.
<Seony> drake_kr: 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 아이고 안녕하세요
<Seony> 좀있으면 축구 하는거죠? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요??
<Seony> 좀이라기보단 내일 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 거긴 9시 40분쯤인가요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네 일요일 아침 편하게 방송 보죠 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 비가 엄청 오네요...
<Seony> 아... 대신 좀 덜 덥겠군요
<drake_kr> 다음주 수요일에 간담회 가는데..
<ipeter> 어디신데 비가 오나요?
<drake_kr> 노원구입니다
<ipeter> 경기북부는 살짝 흐린수준에 햇빛이 약한정도입니다..
<ipeter> 아. 노원구..여기도 곧 비가 오겠군요.
<drake_kr> 가서 리눅스용의 antivirus와 secure keyboard의 무쓸모성에 대해 말해야 하는데..
<drake_kr> 일반인이 이해할만한 수준으로 말해야 하는게 참 거시기합니다......
<Seony> 어려운거 하시네오 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그래야 activex 좀 안깔죠....
<Seony> 혹시 월드컵 국내방송사 스트리밍 하는 회사에서 일하시는 분 안계신가요 ㅋ
<Seony> 저번 월드컵 때는 스트리밍하는 회사에서 일하시는 분이 계셔서 ip 하나 몰래 알려주셔서 참 편하게 봤는데...
<Seony> 올해는 없으니까 참 난감하네요
<hjkwon> 아 한가지 더 질문이 있습니다. 노트북의 경우 전원공급 상태에 따라 그래픽 카드 사용이 전환 되는데요.... 우분투 에선 그냥 사용할 그래픽 카드 드라이버만 설치 해 주면 해당 그래픽 카드만 사용하게 되는겁니까? 따로 사용자가 설정 해 주어야 할 필요는 없나요?
<Seony> 음... 그 부분은 제가 경험이 없어서 잘 모르겠습니다.  다른 분께 패스...
<drake_kr> 아 optimus
<drake_kr> 우분투에서는 얼마전까지 nvidia쪽의 gpu를 사용하지 못했습니다만, 최근에는 드라이버를 설치하면 nvidia쪽의 gpu만 사용하게 되는것 같습니다
<drake_kr> 저는 optimus같은 고성능의 유닛에는 그냥 Microsoft Windows를 사용하는게 나을거라 생각합니다.
<drake_kr> 게임 안되는 우분투에 고성능의 gpu를 쓸일이 없거든요...
<Seony> 인제 문명이랑 포탈 돌아가잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<hjkwon> 흠
<hjkwon> AMD...라;;;
<hjkwon> 제조사에서 리눅스용 드라이버는 지원을 해 서 다운 받았는데 Zip 파일이네요?
<drake_kr> 으.. optimus에 bumblebee라는 패키지가 나왔고요..
<drake_kr> Seony: 문명 포탈.. 참 매니악한 게임만.. 어흑어흑
<drake_kr> 아.. amd.. 참 애매(?) 하군요.....
<Seony> 문명 해봤는데, 전 그냥저냥이던데요
<Seony> 워낙 턴제 게임을 싫어하기도 하지만...
<hjkwon> zip 파일이라... 그냥 풀어 봤더니... 실행 파일 같은건 없고... 왠 문서들만 주~욱
<hjkwon> ;
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> amd는 데스크탑에서 기본 그래픽 드라이버를 쓰기도 매우 애매한 상황이라..
<drake_kr> 사실, 리눅스에서 gpu를 헤비하게 돌릴 일이 거의 없어서요...
<Seony> 전 잠시
<hjkwon> 으으
<hjkwon> AMD는 리눅스의 적인가>
<hjkwon> ?
<drake_kr> 실은
<drake_kr> nvidia와 amd가 경쟁하고 있잖아요?
<hjkwon> 우분투 소프트웨어에서 검색 해서 독점 드라이버를 설치 해 보니...
<hjkwon> 로긴 하면 컴이 멈춰 버려서요.
<hjkwon> ;;;
<hjkwon> 지금 3번쨰 재설치
<drake_kr> 근데 리눅스에서 그래픽 관련 드라이버는 커널과 밀접한 관련이 있어서 커널에서 제어하는게 많아요
<hjkwon> 그럼 우분투 제작자가 업뎃 해 주지 않으면....
<drake_kr> 근데 커널은 gpl이라서, 소스코드 공개가 강제되어 있어요
<drake_kr> nvidia나 amd에서 상대를 이기려면 신기술로 승부해야 하는데
<hjkwon> 하아....
<drake_kr> 전략적으로는 매우 공개하기가 꺼려지죠...
<hjkwon> 제 노트북이 최신형도 아니라서요.
<drake_kr> nvidia의 경우는 tegra 시리즈를 만들면서
<hjkwon> 충분히 등록 되고도 남았을 거라 생각 했는데....
<hjkwon> AMD라서 안 된다니....
<drake_kr> arm architecture에서 리눅스 몇번 올리다보니 노하우가 생겼는데
<drake_kr> amd쪽은 사실 좀 거시기한 경우죠...
<hjkwon> ;;;;;;;;;;;
<hjkwon> 그럼 데비안으로 이주 해도 결과는 같겠네요?
<hjkwon> 더하면 더하겠군;;;
<drake_kr> 일단 노트북 이름좀
<hjkwon> HP-DV 6017tx요
<hjkwon> HP-DV7 6017tx요
<hjkwon> 구글링 해 보니 AMD 드라이버 설치 하지 말라는 절규가 가득찬 글이;;;
<hjkwon> ;;;;;
<drake_kr> 엉엉
<drake_kr> 32비트.. 드라이버...
<drake_kr> 아오 hybrid...
<hjkwon> 32bit로 바꿔야 할까요?
<drake_kr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205112/how-do-i-get-amd-intel-hybrid-graphics-drivers-to-work 요 내용이 동작했다고 하는 사람이 있네요
<hjkwon> ;;;
<myobot> [링크 제목] ati - How do I get AMD/Intel Hybrid Graphics drivers to work? - Ask Ubuntu
<drake_kr> 독점드라이버가 32비트 기준으로만 드라이버를 뿌려서 저런식으로 64비트에서 사용하는것 같군요.. 으어..
<hjkwon> ,,,,,
<hjkwon> .....
<hjkwon> 초보인 제가 보기인 뭔 글인가....
<drake_kr> 죄송합니다
<hjkwon> 아뇨
<hjkwon> 시간 내어  주신것만도 감사합니다.
<hjkwon> 제가 어떻게 해 봐야죠;;
<drake_kr> 일단
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-pxpress <- 이것만 해보시고..
<drake_kr> 안되면 저거 따라가야 하는데..
<drake_kr> intel 드라이버의 경우 거의 대부분 괜찮은 편인데 amd랑 nvidia가 좀 거시기해요.....
<drake_kr> 그나마 nvidia는 이용자가 상대적으로 많아서 잘 나오는 편이긴 한데..
<drake_kr> amd 사용자가 워낙 없다보니 ㅜ.ㅜ
<hjkwon> ㅜ.ㅜ
<hjkwon> 암드 사무실에 연락 해 봤자..... 돌아오는 대답은 뻔 할것 같네요.
<hjkwon> ;;;;
<hjkwon> 소프트웨어 센터를 통해서 설치 해도 괜찬지요?
<drake_kr> '네 고갱님 윈도우 버전 뭐 쓰시는데요?'
<drake_kr> '우분투 리눅스 14.04요'
<drake_kr> '네? 우 뭐요?'
<drake_kr> '리눅슨데요'
<drake_kr> '리눅스는 지원 안하는데요'
<drake_kr> 소프트웨어센터라..
<drake_kr> 네
<hjkwon> 아마도 그런 대답이 나올....
<hjkwon> ㅜ_ㅜ
<drake_kr> 근데 일단 노트북에서 HD3000을 쓰는것 같은데요.. 굳이 외장 gpu를 사용할정도의 작업이 있는건가요?
<hjkwon> 6770m인데요?
<drake_kr> hd3000 + hd6770m
<hjkwon> 네
<drake_kr> intel + amd 의 방식으로..
<hjkwon> 맞습니다.
<hjkwon> 있는걸 놀릴 수는 없자나요.
<drake_kr> ... 그럼 Windows를 사용해야죠...
<hjkwon> 쓰게 된다면 더 높은 성능을 낼 수 있는 ....
<hjkwon> 헠
<hjkwon> 이런 난관 떄문에 포기 할 수는 없습니다.
<drake_kr> 높은 성능 + 낮은 배터리 효율..
<hjkwon> ㄸ
<hjkwon> 어쩃건 시도는 해 봐야죠.
<drake_kr> 그렇잖아도 제조사가 acpi 공개를 안해서.. 리눅스쪽 효율이 낮은데..
<hjkwon> 흠
<hjkwon> AMD요?
<drake_kr> 셋 다요
<hjkwon> .......
<hjkwon> 아 그냥 Windows OEM 구해서 멀티 부팅 해야 하나?
<drake_kr> 맘같아선 그냥
<drake_kr> 떼버리고싶죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<hjkwon> 네
<hjkwon> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 전 아직도 모니터달린 리눅스 머신은 거의 안 씁니다.....
<hjkwon> 이제 윈도우와는 안녕~~ 하려고 했는데.... 이렇게 안 도와주네
<hjkwon> 아니?
<hjkwon> 그럼 어떻게 셋팅 하세요?
<drake_kr> 세팅할때만 잠깐 보고
<drake_kr> 모니터를 떼버리죠..
<hjkwon> 흐음
<hjkwon> 서버 다루세요?
<drake_kr> 홈서버는 데비안 쓰고 있어요
<hjkwon> 오오
<drake_kr> 이야 정신승리 오랜만에 보네요
<drake_kr_> 어라?
<ipeter> 무슨일이신가요?
<drake_kr_> 아 닉이 바뀌어서요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아..ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr_> 기술 설명을 해달라니까 제 성격가지고 뭐라하네요 허허
<autowiz> 주말 마무리 잘 들 하시고
<autowiz> 저녁 맛나게 드세요~~
<drake_kr> 으히히 curses는 재밌군여
<Libra102> 흠
<Libra102> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 반갑습니다
<drake_kr> 개발관련 문서를 작성하다보니.. ra 1.0.2 라이브러리를 뜻하는것 같은 닉네임으로 보입니다..
<drake_kr> 엉엉
<Libra102> :-)
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/Terminal_Programming 분량이 많아지고 있네요.. 간단하게 하려고 했는데....
<myobot> [링크 제목] Terminal Programming - Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<Libra102> http://bugfix.co.kr/images/1.png
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/png
<Libra102> 글을 쓸떼 가끔 귀찮게 저박스가 뜨는데 어떻게 안나오게 할수 있나요?
<drake_kr> ibus 세팅중에 있었던거 같은데...
<Libra102> 그런가요..넵..알겠습니다.
<Libra102> 천둥에 번개치는데 무서워서 죽는줄 알았네요.
<Libra102> 심장이 떨려서... ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 번개맞으면
<drake_kr> 로또사러 가야죠
<Libra102> 누위 자려고 했는데 천둥소리에 잠이 확달아나버렸네요. 심장이 벌렁거리고.. 음.. 몸이 그렇게 반응을 하니.. 이것참..
<Libra102> 왠지 엄청난 겁장이가 된듯한 느낌이..
<drake_kr> 그러게요
<drake_kr> 옛날엔 안그랬는데..
<Libra102> 수치스럽네요..
<autowiz> 음 ... 제대로 된 질문이 맞는지 모르겠는데
<drake_kr> 제가 커뮤니티 리더는 젊어야 한다는 이유가 그것입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 윈7 보다 윈8이 더 안정적인가요?  드라이버 문제인지 윈됴 커널 문제인지. 하드웨어 문제인지
<autowiz> 가끔 제컴이 뻗어요 ㅠ
<Libra102> 에러 로그파일이 생성되어 있지 않나요?
<drake_kr> WDDM 구조를 말씀하시는거라면 8이 안정적이죠
<drake_kr> 그리고 하드웨어 문제라고 생각합니다
<drake_kr> 아오 또 뭘 걸뻔했네 ㅡ.ㅡ
<autowiz> OS 재설치 를 생각중인데 7 이랑 8 중에 살짝 고민중입니다.
<Libra102> sublime text 2 쓰시는분 계신지요? 우분투에서
<drake_kr> 하하하 전 무뢰배가 되었군요
<drake_kr> Libra102: sublime text는 ime가 제대로 동작하지 않는다는 이야기를 들었습니다...
<Libra102> 그렇군요. 한글이 안적히는거 같아서 혹시나 해서 물어볼려했는데.히
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/~%EB%8A%94_%EB%B9%BC%EC%A3%BC%EC%8B%9C%EA%B5%AC%EC%9A%94
<myobot> [링크 제목] ~는 빼주시구요 - Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<autowiz> 새로운 하루가 시작되었습니다.
<drake_kr> 으아아아아아아아
<autowiz> 모두들 화이팅 입니다~
<drake_kr> 그렇습니다. 싸웁니다.
<drake_kr> 어제도 쌈질했네요.. 아 대표는 승질 죽여야 하는데..
<autowiz> 뭐 기술설명하는데 어쩌고 저쟀다는 말만 살짝 들었습니다.
<drake_kr> 아니 저보고 싸가지가 없대잖아요
<autowiz> 어디에 누구가요? 오프라인? 온라인?
<drake_kr> 온라인이죠. 오프라인에서 저한테 싸가지 없다고 할만한 사람 별로 없습니다
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ 그럴지도
<autowiz> 이게 참 가끔 혼자 조용히 생각하면 , 세상만사 전부 그냥 웃어넘기는게 나을것도 같은데
<autowiz> 막상 눈앞에 누가 뭐라하면 승질 이빠이 나지요
<drake_kr> 네.. 그것도 하나의 방법이죠.. 상당히 많은 부분을 그렇게 지나가고 있지요..
<drake_kr> 사건개요는 이렇습니다.
<drake_kr> 누가 아 공인인증서좀 없어졌으면 좋겠다. 라고 글을 올렸기에
<drake_kr> 제가 'antivirus랑 secure keyboard만 걷어내면 공인인증서는 자연스럽게 해결될 것입니다.' 라고 했는데
<drake_kr> 아, activex에서 사용되는 보안 기술은 이미 브라우저 안에 통합되어 있고, antivirus랑 secure keyboard만 걷어내면 activex 없이 그냥 브라우저만으로도 뱅킹이 가능하다' 라고 적었는데
<drake_kr> 'pure web을 사용하면 브라우저 없이도 뱅킹이 가능하다' 라고 말하는 미친놈이 나타난거에요
<jasonjang> 맞는 말씀 같네요. 시큐어키보드~, 안티바이러스~ 머 이딴 거랑 엑티브엑스가 문제지, 사실 공인인증서"자체는 크게 문제 아닌 것 같은데.....지금 생각해 보니 맞는 말씸!
<jasonjang> 지금 생각해 보니, 엑팁엑스 땜에 공인인증서가 욕 먹은......ㅎ
<drake_kr> 지금 보니까 antivirus랑 secure keyboard가 법제화 되어 있더라구요
<drake_kr> 그거만 걷어내면 그냥 뱅킹 할 수 있는건데...
<drake_kr> 그걸 가지고 '아니 그게 아니고 pure web만 사용하면 다 해결되는데 왜그러냐?' 라고 하더라구요?
<autowiz> 왜 법으로 까지 강제화 했는지 모르겠네요.
<jasonjang> 그게 오픈벵킹'이죠? 아닌가?
<drake_kr> 대충 싸우다 보니 그쪽에서 말하는 pure web은 웹표준 비스무리한거 같애요
<jasonjang> 오즈, 그 과정에 잇권 개입...전관 예우, 뭐 이딴 거 있었을꺼요.
<drake_kr> 제가 5년동안 '웹표준의 실체'에 대해 엄청나게 찾아다녔던 사람인데 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 수십억 찔러주고도 회사(들) 은 수백억은 벌지 않았을까 싶네요
<drake_kr> 수요일에 간담회 가서
<drake_kr> '전 리눅스에 닥터PC가 영업하는걸 원치 않습니다' 라고 하려구요
<drake_kr> 지금 안티바이러스가 꼭 들어가야 하고, 그게 법제화되어 있는 일이면, 리눅스에 '닥터PC'같은걸 만드는 업체가 들어갈수도 있어요. 지금 리눅스가 안전한 이유는 사용하는 사람이 별로 없어서인데, 사용자가 많아지게 되면, 자연스럽게 멀웨어나 바이러스도 생기게 되겠죠. 지금은 없고 그때 생길 바이러스를 어떻게 예측해요? 그리고,
<drake_kr> 바이러스가 아직 못 나오고 있는 이유는, 코드가 오픈되어있고, 아주 많은 사람들이 감시하고 있기 때문이에요. 취약성이 발견되면 커뮤니티에서 원천봉쇄를 해버리는거죠. 어느 기업이 백신을 만든다고 치면, 그 기업이 치료코드를 업데이트할때까지 기다려야 하는거죠. 그리고 신뢰성도 문제가 있잖아요. 지금 Android에 백신 몇개가 있잖아요?
<drake_kr> 유저들은 그 백신에 만족하나요? 시장에 맡겨놓으면 유저들은 바이러스가 들끓을 때 백신을 안 쓸까요? 저는 리눅스에 닥터PC같은게 나오지 않길 바랍니다.
<autowiz> 어디서 주췌 하는 어떤 간단회 인가요?
<drake_kr> nipa에서 주최하는 공개소프트웨어 발전 방향에 대한 간담회에요
<jasonjang> 아, 초대 메일은 받았지만, 저는 통과.
<drake_kr> 저 문장에서 오류 찾아주시면 감사하겠습니다.. 전 거기서 싸가지 없다 욕먹어도 할말은 해야겠어요
<jasonjang> 다 맞는 말씀.
<autowiz> 기술만 놓고 보자면 , 전에 이러말을 들었습니다. 괜히 멀쩡한 리눅스에 백신이랑 , 키보드 해킹 방지 설치하다가 더 취약점 생긴다고.
<jasonjang> 그런데, 특정 "닥터 피씨" 라는 말보다는.....안티바이러스 회사들" 쯤으로 순화하면 4가지 없다는 소리를 더 않듣겠네요
<jasonjang> autowiz, 말씀도 맞아요.
<autowiz> 그치만 살포시 이런생각도 합니다. 정말 사용자가 많아지면  어떻게든 악성코드/바이러스 생길것도 같고.
<autowiz> 웹이나 이런것도 생길거 같긴 하거든요. 뭔가 대비가 있긴 있어야 할거 같습니다. 지랄같은 우리나라 정부 말고
<drake_kr> 맞습니다.
<autowiz> 그냥 커널이나 캐노니컬 수준에서.
<jasonjang> 법 부터 고쳐야 하는데...
<drake_kr> 네 법 고치는게 우선되어야 할것 같아요
<drake_kr> 보니까, 정부쪽에서도 우분투를 내부에 깔아써보고 싶은데, 법규때문에 못 하고 있는거에요
<jasonjang> 요즘 구글 웹 페이지 보면 us bank 계정 만들라"는 광고 수시로 뜨더라고요. 엄청난 유혹이죠.
<autowiz> 법고치는거 보다 나라를 새로 만드는게 나을지도 모릅니다.
<jasonjang> 풉 +1
<drake_kr> 그냥 아무 공무원이 리눅스를 내부에서 쓰려면
<drake_kr> 인터넷 연결에 Active-X가 안 깔려서 페이지가 넘어가질 않는다고 하네요
<drake_kr> 못 쓰는거죠
<autowiz> pc 인증 프로그램 설치안하면 , pc 가 제 기능을 못하는경우가 생길 수 있습니다.
<jasonjang> 예전, 행안부'에서 만든 웹 표준....아니, 정확히는 뭐더라~ 흠...접근성 뭐~ 인데.......내 예상보다는 못하지만 그래도 제법 노력하는 흔적은 보이더라고요.
<jasonjang> 공공기관 웹 접근성 ~머시기 인데.....아~ 이 건망쯩
<autowiz> 웹표준을 만들어서 어느 브라우저에서도 잘 보이게 할려고는 하고 있지요.
<drake_kr> 그래서, 이찬진씨가 힌트를 준게(미리 밝혀둡니다만, 전 그사람한테서 지식 이외에 뭘 주고 받고 그러고 싶지 않고, 또 그러지 않으려고 노력하고 있습니다).. 정부에서 리눅스를 들여가려면 PC가 아니라고 가정하고 들어가면 된다는 거죠..
<autowiz> 그냥 단말기 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 그 얘기는 터미널 개념으로 쓰라는?
<drake_kr> "PC라면 ActiveX가 깔려야돼" 라는게, 안행부 생각이랩니다
<drake_kr> 리눅스 머신을 가지고 "이거 괜찮음. 근데 이거 PC 아님. 아이패드가 PC임? 이것도 그렇게 취급하면 되잖아" <- 입니다.
<jasonjang> "PC라면 ActiveX가 깔려야돼" 라는게, 안행부 생각이랩니다 <------------가 몇 년전에 바뀌었어요. 안행부때가 아니고, 행안부때부터 최근까지....
<autowiz> 기술적으로만 따지고 보면 , 좀 어거지 같기도 하고 그렇습니다. pc 가 아니라고 하는건 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아이패드는 PC가 아니죠?
<drake_kr> 솔찌 애플이 좋은일 해준것 같아요
<drake_kr> 물론 아이폰 3gs 쓸땐 리눅스 커널 컴파일도 아이폰으로 했습니다만...
<jasonjang> 2011년부터 "액팁액스 지양하자"....고 노력중. - 행안부~ 안행부
<drake_kr> 그렇게 따지면 스마트폰 == PC 가 되는거죠
<drake_kr> 키보드보안이랑 백신 못 걷어내면 힘듭니다.
<autowiz> 외국은 어찌 대응하고 있을까요?
<jasonjang> 또 법, 또 정부를, 또 나라를 바꾸자"는 달걀 <-> 닭 얘기로 돌아 옴.
<drake_kr> 해외도 공인인증서 쓰는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 솔직히, 키보드보안이랑 백신 걷어내자! 라고 할만한 명분이 좀 없어요 ㅜ.ㅜ
<autowiz> 외국도 키보드 로거로 비번 빼가는 상황 엄청 많을거 같은데.
<jasonjang> 외국은...우분투 포럼에도 있지만, 특히 유럽을 중심으로 (공공기관 이전에) 정부기관에서 (리눅스) 우분투 채용중
<autowiz> 백신 이랑 키보드 보안은 윈도우즈랑 리눅스랑 완전 동작 방식이 다르다고 가는게 제일 낫지 않나 싶습니다.
<jasonjang> 방화벽....등 2~3중 보안대책 해 놨겠죠? 또는 기타 방식이 상상되지만...
<drake_kr> 일단 제가 필리핀에서 사업할땐 php 취약점 이용해서 서버로 접근해가지고 피싱사이트 만들어버리는 일이 생기기도 했었어요
<autowiz> 이러나 저러나 일반 가정집 pc 들은 스팸메일 열어보다가
<autowiz> 감염되는건 일도 아닐거 같은데.
<drake_kr> 스팸메일 열었는데 루트권한 요구!!
<jasonjang> 일도 아니죠, 감염 후 좀비로 변신....도 다반사 고요.
<drake_kr> 공인인증서때문에 학습된 일반인은 '응' 누름
<autowiz> 아 제말은 윈도우즈 얘기 입니다. 외국에는 키보드 보안 activex 같은거 없을거니까
<autowiz> 금융사고 많이 일어나지는 않은가 궁금해서.
<jasonjang> 없어요. autowiz 내가
<drake_kr> 금융사고는 일어나죠..
<jasonjang> 내가 해외가서 은행거래 좀 해 봤는데....엑티브 이딴 거 없어요. 특히
<jasonjang> 요즘 아마죤 봐바요~
<jasonjang> 아마존 물건 거래할 때, 우분투 처럼 일종의 sso ...이용하는데, 아마존 방식은 별도 방식이고, 특허까지 받았대요
<drake_kr> jasonjang: 없다고 말하면 안됩니다. 아까 제가 싸운건 그때문이에요.. ax 안 쓰고 백신 안 쓰는 해외 사이트들이 있는데, 키로거가 깔린 PC에서 접속을 했다면요?
<jasonjang> drake_kr, 잠시만요
<jasonjang> 내 위 글 정정합니다. "내가 해외가서 은행거래 좀 해 봤는데....엑티브 이딴 거 없어요. 특히" 를 "내가 해외가서 *외국*은행거래 좀 해 봤는데....엑티브 이딴 거 없어요. 특히" 로 정정
<autowiz> 없는건 알고 있습니다. https 만으로만 보안 해놓는다고 들었는데, 그래서 제가 궁금한건 외국도 키로거 프로그램은 돌텐데 어떻게든 대응방법이 있는거 아닌가 해서요. 외국사럐를 미리 알고 간담회 가면 도움이 되지 않을까 싶기도 하네요.
<drake_kr> 그게, 외국에서는 ax도 안쓰고 백신도 안쓰고 키보드보안도 안 쓰는데, 키로거가 설치된 PC에서 은행거래를 하면 좆되는거 아니냐? 라고 물으면 제가 어떻게 답해야 할까요?
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ autowiz님 감사
<jasonjang> 아~
<autowiz> 아우 사무실에서 한시간만에 모기를 5마리나 잡았네요
<jasonjang> 사무실이요? 동물원이요? ㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 개구리를 키우면 모기가 없어질까요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 여름엔 가끔 그런 생각 하거든요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 와우 개구리가 더 싫어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음, 털리면 어쩔거냐는 문제.. 이거 정말 답하기 어렵거든요.....
<jasonjang> 얘기 중간에 먼저 일어나도 되죠? ㅎ
<drake_kr> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 라고 물으면 제가 어떻게 답해야 할까요? <------- 이건 좀 생각해 볼 필요 있는데.....허~ 오늘 마침 irc 이 체널에 보안전문가 뽀빠이 님이 마침 없네요?! 쩝
<jasonjang> 먼저 일어 납니다. 좋은 밤! 되시고, 힘찬 월요일 되세요.
<autowiz> 편안한 밤 되십시요~
<jasonjang> 감사
<drake_kr> 꿀잠 주무세요
<jasonjang> 헐~ ㅎ
<autowiz> 써니님 오시면 한번 물어봐야 할거 같네요 , 거기 온라인 뱅킹은 어떤가 해서요.
<drake_kr> 일단 필리핀에서는 실제 송금시 2~3일 정도 걸렸던걸로 기억해요
<ipeter> 휴..많은 말씀들 나누셨군요.
<ipeter> 오즈님 아직도 야근중이신가요?
<autowiz> 네에~
<autowiz> 놀아주지도 않으시고 ㅋㅋㅋ 끝말잇기나 할까요?
<ipeter> gjr
<ipeter> 허억
<ipeter> 오즈님 혹시
<autowiz> 억만장자
<ipeter> 사장님 아니셔요?
<jasonjang> 쩝 자야하는데, 잠이 안와요.  요즘 밤낮이 바뀌었어ㅇy
<drake_kr> 죄송
<jasonjang> 쩝"글자 빼면 맞았는데...ㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 밤이되면 더 조용하고 집중도 잘되고 그렇지 않나요?
<ipeter> 클래시 오브 클랜
<ipeter> 이거 엄청 재미있네요.
<jasonjang> 누가 답 좀 해 줘요. 하트 블리드....고쳐졌어요?
<ipeter> 완전 푹 빠졌어요.
<autowiz> 고쳐졌냐라고 물으시면 음... 자동업뎃으로 취약점 조치가 되는지 물어보시는거 맞으신지요?
<jasonjang> 예, 정확히....예
<jasonjang> 취약점 보완 됐는지....
<jasonjang> 됐겠죠? 그러니 요즘 좀 잠잠한 거 쟎아요?
<ipeter> dell venue구매하려고 하는데
<ipeter> 괜찮을까요.
<jasonjang> ipeter, 혹 연결고리?
<ipeter> jasonjang: 무슨말씀이시죠?
<ipeter> jasonjang: 태블릿이었습니다..
<drake_kr> jasonjang: heartbleed는 1.0.1g에서 고쳐진걸로 알고있슴다
<jasonjang> 혹 링크 안주시나~ 묻는 말씀요. 델 베뉴
<jasonjang> 감사 drake_kr
<drake_kr> jasonjang: 잠못드는밤 비는내리고
<drake_kr> 김검모 노래였나요?
<jasonjang> 목동쪽은 비 안왔어요. 서울 강동북. 비 많이 왔다"데요
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/~%EB%8A%94_%EB%B9%BC%EC%A3%BC%EC%8B%9C%EA%B5%AC%EC%9A%94 또 뭐가 있을까요?
<myobot> [링크 제목] ~는 빼주시구요 - Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 생각나면 붙이께요.
<autowiz> 요런 사이트가 있네요 고맙게시리
<autowiz> (저런사이트에서 자료 수집해서 더 공격들어오는건 아닌가 걱정되기도 합니다만 ㅋㅋ)
<ipeter> 축구보면서 책보네요.
<autowiz> 저는 이해가 가지 않습니다.
<autowiz> 책은 잡지가 아닌이상 집중해서 봐야하는건데
<drake_kr> 전 활자중독이라..
<autowiz> 다른걸 하면서 책을 본다니요. 그러면 아니되십니다 ㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 똥싸면서 보는게 제일 잘 들어와요
<ipeter> 빼주는거.. =_=
<ipeter> 재미있네요.
<ipeter> ~는 빼주시구요..
<drake_kr> 생각나면 막 붙이세요 ㅋ
<autowiz> openssl 은 실제로 제가 본 서버들은 대부분 extension 이 기본적으로 꺼져 있어서
<autowiz> 버젼 상관없이 취약하지는 않았습니다.
<drake_kr> heartbleed 취약점에 관해서는 http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/%ED%8C%8C%EC%9D%BC:Heartbleed_pt.pptx 애기들중 한명이 발표한 자료가 있으니 보세요 :)
<myobot> [링크 제목] 파일:Heartbleed pt.pptx - Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<autowiz> 레이싱 게임 좋아하는데 grid 2 가 나온걸 어제 봐서 , 어제 하루 오래도록 많이 했네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<samahui_> 축구 응원하러 새벽에 나왔습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_> 시작했군요. 좋은 결과 있기를...
<drake_kr> 헐
<samahui_> Seony님 안계신가요?
<samahui_> 방송 못찾으셨으면 도박사이트를 찾아보세요. 이놈들 불법도박하느라 방송을 실시간 중계많이하더군요
<samahui_> 도박은 하지마시고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<drake_kr> 이쯤이면 계실텐데..
<orion203> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Nymph> 낮에 너무 많이 자서 잠이 안오네요... 그 덕분인지 축구를 다 보네요.
<samahui_> 전 계속 자다가 한시간전에 일어나서 나왔습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<Nymph> samahui_: 지금 밖인가 봐여?
<samahui_> 축구보고 그대로 일하면 되는 상황입니다 ㅎㅎ;
<Nymph> samahui_: 부지런도 하시네요..
<Nymph> 근데 우째 불안불안 하네요.
<samahui_> 시간이 애매모호해서 이수박에 없더군요
<samahui_> 물을 많이 뿌리더니 마구 미끄러지는군요
<Nymph> 근데 알제리는 개인기가 좀 있어서 힘든 상대가 될듯도 하네요..이영표 해설위원은 2-1로 우리가 이긴다고 말했다는데..
<samahui_> 경우에수 생각도 안하게 5:0 정도로 이겨주면 좋겠습니다만.. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 아~
<samahui_> 구자철
<samahui_> 이청룡과 손흥민 움직임이 좋은게 오늘 공격은 괜찮을듯 싶은데요
<samahui_> 역시 수비가 좀 불안불안하네요
<samahui_> 캬~ 손흥민 두세명은 쉽게 넘어서는게 오늘 일저지를거 같은데요
<Nymph> 공격진영에 사람이 별로 없네요.
<Nymph> 전원 수비, 전원 공격행인건지..
<samahui_> 윙백들이 좀 더 공격적으로 나와주고 빠르게 복귀하고 했으면 싶어요
<Nymph> 박주영은 좀 빼지... 제 못하던데..
<samahui_> 그래도 오늘은 평소와 달리 수비라도 열심히 뛰는군요
<samahui_> 하지만 공격수답게 날카로운 플레이는 안나오네요
<Nymph> 벨기에는 16강 확정인모양이네요...
<samahui_> 벨기에 혼자 2승이니 당연하죠
<Nymph> 경기장이 별로 좋지 않은 모양이네요... 골 넣기가 쉽지 않겠어요..
<samahui_> 물을 너무 뿌렸어요
<samahui_> 이럴때는 정성룡이 장거리 슛으로 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 박주영 안뛰어봐서 그런지 느리네요
<samahui_> 역시 팀에서 오랜기간 안뛴 선수는 쓰면 안된다 싶어요
<Nymph> 반칙이라도 하지.. 몸으로 밀어서..
<samahui_> 저럴때 잘못하면 퇴장이라 어쩔 수 없죠 . 다만 오늘 거칠어도 잘 안부르는데 너무 얌전하게 플레이하네요
<samahui_> 아~ 내 잠시간 돌려줘! 라고 하기싫은데 좀 이겼으면 싶네요
<samahui_> 아우~
<samahui_> 0:3으로 지는게 문제가 아니라 ... 전반 슛팅 0 이문제인... 아 잠시 눈붙이며 기억에서 지워버리고 후반에는 류뚱 경기나 봐야겠네요
<autowiz> 무슨 피리 부는거 같은데 좀 거슬리네요
<samahui_> 전 박주영부터 수비진까지의 플레이가 더 거슬려요
<autowiz> 아 플레이도 장난 아니네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 마봉춘으로 보고있었는데 시작전부터 무도 광고하다시피하고 뭔가 꺼림직하더니 역시나 입니다
<samahui_> 걍 기억에서 지우고 좀 쉬다가 류뚱 경기보기로 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 역시 스포츠는 야구죠
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Libra102> 좋은 아침입니다.
<autowiz> 좋은 하루들 되세요...
<razGon_OMG> OMG!!
<razGon_OMG> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<samahui> 역시 류뚱~! 9승 무난하게 달성했군요.
<razGon_OMG> samahui_: 안녕하세요?
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<razGon_OMG> 혹시 i7하스웰 기쿨 사용하면 안되나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-15
<autowiz> 네~ 준님도 즐거운 월요일에 동참하시길 바랍니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅋㅋ
<jun_> 즐거운 월요일인데... 정신은 말짱한데 눈이 무겁네요.. 어제 저녁에 라면을 먹고자서 눈이부었는지;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 세면대 가서 차가운물로 세수 하시고 나면 좀 나아지지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 그래서 양치질 하고 왔어요
<bluedusk> 아침에 일어나니 8시 30분이였다는...
<bluedusk> 머리만 감고 달려오니깐 8시 50분...
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> ircCloud^Seony: 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ~~
<autowiz> 저는 4시쯤 잠들었다가 6시 40분에 깼네요
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 몸좀 생각하시면서 일하세요.
<autowiz> 피터님이 좀 와서 도와주시죠
<autowiz> 저는 또 이틀째 집에 못가고 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 헉;; 주말이 꼈는데 못들어가실 정도면... 몸이 두세개는 되야 버티시겠는데요;;;
<samahui_ws> 저희는 직원가족중 메르스 의심환자 나와서 주말내내 연구소 소독했죠
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 그래도 불안해요... 왠만하면 독감정도로 넘어가겠는데 아기가 있으니 더 불안하네요
<jun_> 저도 그거 때문에 주말에 어머님께 못 내려가고 있어요
<jun_> 저는 아직 젊어서 괜찮을꺼 같은데
<jun_> 어머니는 나이가 있으시다보니 걸리면 치명적이지 않을까 싶은마음에요;;;
<autowiz> 아무래도 애기가 제일 걱정이지요 어느 집안이나
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 삼성병원 패쇄 해버리길 바라는 마음이 생기더군요
<samahui_ws> 아무튼
<samahui_ws> 조심해야죠 ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 저도 주말에 여자친구가 감기 기운있는거 같다길래 의심도 되구;;;
<jun_> 그래서 삼계탕 먹였어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 전 회의 댕겨올게요
<jun_> 혹시 걸리더라도 이겨내라구;;;ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 다녀오세요~
<samahui_ws> 즐거운 한주의 시작들 되세요 ~ ^^
<ipeter> 써니님 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 위쳐3 엔딩보고, 퀘스트 전부 다 하니까 흥미가 떨어지네요
<Seony> 이래서 제가 게임에 중독되지 않긴 하는데, 문제는 흥미가 금방 떨어지니...
<autowiz> 보통 게임은 엔딩보면 한동안 흥미가 떨어지지요.
<Seony> 23일날 배트맨 나올 때까지 멍 때리고 있어야겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 다른 취미도 좀 가져보시는건 어떤가요 ? 독서, 요리 , 낮잠 ? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요리는 상상 이상으로 비싼 취미인거 모르시는군요 ㅋ
<Seony> 저도 요리 관심 많지만, 돈 없어서 못하는게 요리에요
<Seony> 이것저것 다양한 요리하려면, 말 그대로 이것저것 오만가지 재료들을 다 사야하는데, 음식이다보니 유통기한도 있고 관리도 해줘야하고,
<Seony> 하나하나 비싼 재료가 많거든요...
<Seony> 다양한 치즈는 고사하고, 소고기만 준비해도 돈 많이 깨져요
<Seony> 거기에, 오븐 쓰고 가스렌지 쓰고, 믹서기에... 가스비 전기세 수도세 장난 아닙니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 라면을 요리하는방법만해도 50가지는 될거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 라면은 좀그러시면 파스타가  접근이 편할겁니다
<ipeter> 써니님 그간 별일 없으신가요?1
<ipeter> 오랫만에 안부인사 여쭤보네요.
<razGon_MINILA> ipeter, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 파스타가 좋은게. 파스타 자체가 다양하죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 굵기나 크기도 그렇구요. 시ㅣㄱ감도요
<ircCloud^Seony> ipeter: ㅎㅎ 네 별일은 없어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 제 맥이 아무 이유없이 데탑이 멈춰버리는데, 이거 원인파악도 할 수 없고 미치겠네요..
<HolyKnight> 서니찡
<HolyKnight> 위쳐3
<HolyKnight> 에딩
<HolyKnight> 엔딩 보셨나유
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 봤어요
<HolyKnight> 좋나유
<ircCloud^Seony> 엔딩이 좋냐는게 무슨 말이에요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 엔딩까지 보셨는데 소감이 어떠신가해서유
<ircCloud^Seony> 위쳐3의 공식적인 엔딩은 총 3가지라던데, 그 중에서 제일 불행한 엔딩을 보게됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아...
<razGon_MINILA> 파스타도 토마토 크림 오일 간장 두반장등등..  많이 만들수 잇죠..
<ircCloud^Seony> 위쳐3 최고죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 인생에서 가장 재밌는 게임이 아니었나 싶습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 게임을 하고싶으나....ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 우와 그정도인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 앵그리조가 말했던 것처럼, 앞으로 나오는 모든 게임은 위쳐3를 기준으로 평가하게되지 않을까 싶어요
<autowiz> 저는 콘솔게임기도 없고 해서 나~~ 중에 한번 해보겠습니다.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 해보고시프당
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz:  PC버전도 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 피시버전하려고 했는데
<HolyKnight> 반응이 없어서 포기...
<ircCloud^Seony> 완벽한 게임이라고 말하긴 어렵구요, 단점도 그만큼 많은 게임이긴 하지만, RPG는 이렇게 만들어야한다 라는걸 보여주는거 같아요
<HolyKnight> 육년넘었거든유
<HolyKnight> 오호
<ircCloud^Seony> 위쳐3 안해보면 참 불행한 인생을 살고있는게 아닐까 라고 말씀드리고 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이런 게임을, 인생을 살면서 한 번은 꼭 해봐야한다고 느꼈거든요...
<autowiz> 조만간 한번 해보고 싶어지네요 ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 꼭 해보세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 어떤 웹진에서, 언차티드 2, 3을 안해봤으면 플스를 훔쳐서라도 해봐라 라고 평가했는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 위쳐3를 그렇게 평가하고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저 서니님
<autowiz> 주소좀 ...
<ircCloud^Seony> 타임머신이 진짜 따로 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 어떤 주소요?
<autowiz> 플스 빌리러  가겠습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ  근데 전 엑스박스 버전으로 샀습니다
<autowiz> 빌리러 ( 훔치러 ) ㅎㅎ  ^__^
<autowiz> 콘솔게임하니까 중학교때 인가 고등학교때 친구네집에 모여서 오손도손 게임하던 추억이 떠오르네요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음 뭔가 굉장히 이상하네요.   리부팅합니다...
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 안녕하세요!?!?
<ipeter> 게임 이야기이군요!?
<ipeter> 전 문외한이라서 잠시 빠져 있겠습니다!
<razGon_MINILA> ipeter, 안녕하세요ㅛㅛ?
<ipeter> 혹시..사적인 질문좀 드려도 될까요?!
<razGon_MINILA> 옙
<ipeter> 여기 대부분이 기혼자들이신가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 기혼입니다. .
<razGon_MINILA> 서니니ㅣㅁ도 기혼.
<autowiz> 저는 기조 입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 기조?
<Seony> 성함 ㅋ
<autowiz> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 빵터짐
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오즈님!!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 기조...!
<ipeter> 나중에 여자(엄밀히 따지면 연애이야기)이야기 여쭤볼께요!
<razGon_MINILA> 일단 저는 빠집니다. 제전공이 아니라.....ㅠ.ㅠ
<bluedusk> 굳모닝
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> sudo nopassword 는 왜 맨날 해깔릴까요?
<autowiz> 어떤게 헛갈리실까요?
<bluedusk> 걍 생각이 안남 문법이
<autowiz> 그럴때는 man 이나 구글형님이 계십니다  ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> girl 도 만들고 싶네요 으흠...
<bluedusk> 사무실에서 q701 해드폰 쓰고 일하면 혼날까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 사무실이 헤드폰 쓰고 일해도 되는 분위기인가봐요?
<bluedusk> ircCloud^Seony, 글세요 전에 회사는 대놓고 쓰고 일했는데요
<bluedusk> 여기 회사는 걍 쓰고 일하고 잇어요
<bluedusk> 머 항상 끼고 있는건 아니고..
<bluedusk> 노래 한 3~4곡정도만 들을 시간 .?
<autowiz> 저도 가끔 집중하고 싶을때 엽사람들 말걸지 말라고
<autowiz> 헤드폰이나 이어폰 끼는경우 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 이어폰은 많이들 끼더라구요
<autowiz> 이어폰 한쪽만 끼고 있으면 끼고 있는지도 잘 모르거든요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 걍 대놓고 헤드폰 끼고 ..
<bluedusk> 눈에 안띄자니 안띌수 없는..
<ircCloud^Seony> 날씨가 더워서 동네 맥도날드 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헐 동네 맥도날드에서 일하면
<razGon_MINILA> 부럽.\
<razGon_MINILA> 동네에  맥도날드....
<razGon_MINILA> 있지...ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 가기가 싫은.ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 음료수 무한리필 모드 걸고, 햄버거는 $1로 때우고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 오웅...
<ircCloud^Seony> 맥도날드가 시간 때우기는 참 좋은 곳인데, 문제는 전기를 꽂을 곳을 제공을 안해줘서 좀 그래요
<razGon_MINILA> 미국은 정말 좋네요.  우리나라는 그것이   안되어서.
<razGon_MINILA> 한국도 그런듯요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 음료수 리필요?
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 예전하다가 몇년전부터 아웃.
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 했다가, 아줌마들이 아예 집에서 통들고 가져가서 없애버렸다고 하더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 그런분들이 문제.
<razGon_MINILA> 저처럼 라지먹고 한 3번 왔다갓다하면 되는데.
<razGon_MINILA> 잔머리땜시.
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기도 그런 사람들이 없진 않지만, 보통은 하나 사서 며칠씩 갖다먹는 사람들은 거지 취급하거든요...
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그리고 실제로, 대부분 거지들이나 그러지, 보통 사람들은 안그래요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 후. 환자도 없고  .ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 원체 음료수가 싸서...
<razGon_MINILA> 한국은 물보다는 비싸죠.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 글쵸.  여기는 물보다 싸요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 다른점.ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 덕분에 음료수 중독되기 딱 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 우분투... 사라질까요?
<razGon_MINILA> 요즘은 그런생각을 해요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 잉? 우분투요?
<razGon_MINILA> 리눅스의 입지가 상당히 좁아진 생각/
<ircCloud^Seony> 아... 캐노니컬 사의 재정문제나 그런 것 때문에요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 리눅스의 입지는 제 개인적인 입장에서 봤을 때는, 옛날보다 비교할 수 없을만큼 커졌구요, 앞으로도 계속 커질 거라고 봐요.
<razGon_MINILA> 안드로이드나 iOS가 너무 데스탑이외의 것에 침범을 많이 햇어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 다만, 캐노니컬 사의 재정문제는 좀 다른 문제구요...
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 캐노니컬.. 망하면 표류하겟군요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 오픈스택이나 기타 다른 엔터프라이즈 시장에서 리눅스가 어마어마하게 중요해졌거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘은 클라우드 사업은 윈도우에서는 아예 엄두도 못낼 정도일 거에요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 도커, 오픈스택 같은 가상화 솔루션은 이미 리눅스가 압도적이거든요.....
<ircCloud^Seony> 데탑 시장은, 스팀 같은 곳에서도 밀어주고 있으니까 전망은 좋다고 봐요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 캐노니컬이 좀... ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 작년에 우분투폰 자금모금에 실패했고,
<ircCloud^Seony> 기타 수익사업에 뚜렷히 잘나가는게 없다보니 좀 불안불안하죠ㅗ...
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 예전에 종종 캐노니컬 망하면 내 서버들 어떡하지 하는 생각은 했었는데요, 우리에겐 데비안이 있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 실은 임베디드 분야에 대해서 상탕히 좋게 생각하는데요
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇긴 하죠..
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투 없어지면, 저는 데비안으로 갈 겁니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 문제는 그 주도권을 우분투나  다른 리눅스가 못잡아서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 데비안도 있지만, 민트도 있잖아요..ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 민트는 우분투 기반이잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투 망하면 민트도 망하겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 데비안 기반 민트 버전도 있긴하지만...
<razGon_MINILA> 다른 버젼도 타는 거 같은데요..ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 크런치뱅으로?
<razGon_MINILA> 지금의 제 우분투 서버도 CLI기반으로 거의 운영중입니다..
<ircCloud^Seony> 말씀하시는 배포판들 모두 데비안 기반이기 때문에, 결국은 데비안으로 가면 되요
<razGon_MINILA> 커맨드 모르는 거 나오면 조금 조작하는 것만?
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠 원류
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> cli 만세~
<bluedusk> 하지만 전 마우스 깔작거리는게 더 좋던데요
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠.. 그게 쉽기는 하죠..
<razGon_MINILA> iot에 대한 주도권을 잡지 못하면 리눅스의 미래는......
<razGon_MINILA> 아이러니컬하게 삼성의 타이젠과 맞닿아 잇죠.ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 전 리눅스의 미래는 걱정이 안되는데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 퀄컴의 올조인 방식이 나오지만, 삼성이 뭔가 이ㅣ슈를 1년먼저 찾아야 된다 생가햇어요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 진즉에 나왓어야.
<ircCloud^Seony> 우리나라의 유교사상을 기반으로 하는 관료주의적 기업에서는, 뭘 만들어도 안된다 라는게 제 개인적인 의견입니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 쩝 오픈스택이 재밋긴 한데요
<bluedusk> 밥벌이는 안될거 같다는게
<ircCloud^Seony> 울나라에선 그렇죠
<razGon_MINILA> 인프라는 모아니면 도죠.ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 미국에서는 지금 오픈스택 엔지니어 못구해서 난리에요
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 차이죠..
<ircCloud^Seony> 오픈스택 경력 있고 실력만 있으면, 요즘 연봉이 2억에서 시작해요
<razGon_MINILA> 미국은 이미 선도하넹요..
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 대단한 금액이ㅣ네요.. 세전?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼요.  이미 수많은 대기업에서 도입하고 있는데요...  요즘 오픈스택 광풍이에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 미국에서는 항상 세전으로 얘기합니다.  세금이 쎄거든ㅇ
<ircCloud^Seony> 든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 꼭 굳이 오픈스택이 아니더라도, 넷플릭스 같은 회사는 아예 연봉으로 찍어누르는 회사로 유명하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 어쨌든, 리눅스에 대한 입지는 불안해하지 않으셔도 괜찮을 거 같습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요..
<razGon_MINILA> 새로운 슈팅스타가 나왔으면 하는 바램입니다....ㅎ
<jun_> 아... 엑박을 하나 구입해야하나...;;;
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> super fast
<autowiz> ultra speed
<autowiz> i3    I   love this .   :  )
<bluedusk> -_-?
<autowiz> 블더님 안녕하세요 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<bluedusk> 블더님 안녕하세요. 오랬만입니다.
<bluedusk> 아 autowiz 님 안녕하세요 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 손개그 까지 손수 보여주시고 감사할 따름입니다.
<bluedusk> 1g 파일 카피하는데 9초씩 걸리네요
<bluedusk> -_-
<bluedusk> 드럽게 느림
<ircCloud^Seony> 초당 100메가 넘게 때리는거네요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 결국 네트웍이 병목이긴 하네요
<bluedusk> 10g 두개 본딩해서 vlan 태깅으로 나눴다는데
<bluedusk> 이거 결국 병목이긴 한데
<bluedusk> 클러스터링 쪽은 분리했으면 좋겟는데
<autowiz> 1기가 파일 복사하는데 9초면 빠른거 같은 .... ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 6초나 5초대 걸린것도 있어요
<bluedusk> 느린건 12초 정도?
<bluedusk> 파일시스템 타이트하게 쪼여서 함해보면 더 나올거 같기도 한데
<autowiz> 네트웍 병복을 해결하는 여러가지 방법이 있습니다.
<autowiz> 있겠지요? 있을껍니다?
<bluedusk> 물리적인 한계를 극복하는 방법이 ??!?!
<ircCloud^Seony> 간절히 바라시면 됩니다, ㅋ
<autowiz> 제 눈을 매일 한번 바라보시면 됩니다.
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> 이분들이
<bluedusk> 왜이러실까요?
<bluedusk> 진짜 윤미래는 ..
<autowiz> 윤미래님이 왜요 ? ^____^
<autowiz> 네트웍 병목인경우 네트웍 트레픽을 줄일 수 있는 방법을 우선 찾아봐야하겠습니다. 소스 프로그램 수정이라던가, 별도 nic 을 사용한다던가..
<bluedusk> 노래를 잘해서요
<bluedusk> .. 모니터링 로그를 한대를 안걸어서 테스트를 다시 해야함..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 왜케 전 멍청할까요?
<bluedusk> 멍청멍청 열매를 먹은듯한..ㅠ
<autowiz> 먹은걸 뱉으시거나 , 토해내시면 됩니다. ^  ^
<bluedusk> iowait 가 너무 많이 올라가는데
<bluedusk> 뭔가 좋은방법ㅇ벗을까요?
<autowiz> dma 같은건 이미 걸릴만큼 걸려있을거구요
<bluedusk> 건 뭔가요?
<bluedusk> 저 컴맹이라 그리 말씀해주시면 모름
<autowiz> 로컬 디스크 가 아니라 스토리지를 쓰면 io wait 가 내려갈 수 도 있는데
<bluedusk> openstack instance에서 ceph을 cinder volume으로 받아서 쓰는 vm들의 i/o가 겁나 올라가는건데요..
<bluedusk> disk쪽 i/o 는 많지 않은데 그냥 cpu i/o wait 항목은 겁나 올라가네요
<HolyKnight> 중국에서 한국 개발자들에게 고연봉을 제시하기 시작했습니다..
<HolyKnight> 한국 IT 개발자들의 처우에 대한 인식전환이 한국에도 필요합니다..그렇지 않으면 10년후 한국 IT 현실은 지금과는 달라져 있을듯 합니다..
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 이미 한국에서 it는 없을겁니다..
<razGon_MINILA> 연봉으로 부르고.. 3년뒤에 토사구팽
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<ircCloud^Seony> 울나라는 어차피 인구가 급격히 줄고있어서, 10년 후면 상황이 어떻게 달라져있을지 몰라요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_MINILA> 그건 중국도 마찬가지죠. 20년뒤면 중국의 생산인구의 연령이 바뀌어 있을겁니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 10년 뒤로 보는 경우도 있습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 중국 윗분들도 자기네들의 이러저러한 상황을 분명 잘 알고있을테고, 따라서 우주로 진출할 확률이 높아요
<HolyKnight> http://m.news.naver.com/read.nhn?sid1=105&oid=009&aid=0003505339
<ircCloud^Seony> 헤일로가 다들 그렇게 재밌다고해서 재미 붙여보려고 참 열심히 해봤는데, 저한테는 정말 재미가 없네요
<bluedusk> ircCloud^Seony, 롤을 한국서버에서 하시면 되요
<bluedusk> 그럼 같이 겜하는사람들이 부모님 안부도 물어봐주고
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 어디 아픈곳은 없는지도 물어봐주고
<ircCloud^Seony> 유명하죠
<bluedusk> 먹고 사는데 불편함 없는지도 물어봐주고
<bluedusk> 사는데 힘들지는 않는지도 물어봐주고
<razGon_MINILA> 지난주 CJ와 SKT에서 화제였죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 페이커의 마스터이 의 선택.
<razGon_MINILA> 솔랭에서 욕먹는 챔프..ㅋ
<bluedusk> 마이가 한타때 할게 없죠..
<bluedusk> .....
<razGon_MINILA> 백도어.
<bluedusk> 그건 한타때까...
<razGon_MINILA> 한타를 모르는 남자.... 마이.ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 영혼의 한타를 대신한 영혼의 백도어
<razGon_MINILA> 모이기 전에 한방씩 치는게 좋은거 같아요.
<bluedusk> 음 그쵸 잘라 먹기
<bluedusk> 그럴려면 와드도 잘박아야 하고
<bluedusk> 미니맵도 잘봐야 하고
<bluedusk> 그러다 보면 애들이 부모님 안부도 물어봐주고
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 어디 아픈곳 없는지도 걱정해주고
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 퇴근하고 싶네요
<bluedusk> 일이 재미가 없음
<pchero_work> 어제 스팀에서 로그 레거시 샀습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 무슨겜인가 했더니, 고전겜 같은 스타일이네요
<ircCloud^Seony> sublime text 3 쓰시는 분?
<razGon_MINILA> 최근게 3이죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네
<razGon_MINILA> 아.. 설치만 하고 안써요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 요즘 본업이 엉망이라...ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 2 구입했는데, 제 라이센스로 3를 쓸 수 있다고해서 쓰는 중이거든요....  근데 뻑하면 에러나서...
<razGon_MINILA> 아.. 무료ㅛ 업을 해주는 군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 다 해주는건 아니에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 라이센스 코드를 넣고 등록을 해봐야 알거든요....
<razGon_MINILA> 아...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Lyuso_Think> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오랫만이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso_Think> 네 오래간만입니다...'ㅅ')
<Work^Seony> 요즘 바쁜가봐요
<Lyuso_Think> 이제는 안바쁘게 되었습니다.
<Lyuso_Think> 회사가 너무 바빠서 저번주부터 약먹어가며 일하다 병원실려갔는데
<Lyuso_Think> 간경색 결과가 나와서 그대로 해고되었거든요.
<Work^Seony> 헐... 저런...
<Lyuso_Think> 그래서 면허 몇 개 더 딸 겸 잠시 쉬는중입니다.
<Lyuso_Think> 다시 뛰어야죠.
<Work^Seony> 보통 간에 관련된 질병은 잘 쉬면 나을 거에요...
<Lyuso_Think> 그러기를 절실하게 바라고 있습니다...
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 어머나 lyuso 님 괜찮으세요??
<autowiz_> 근데 해고를 당하는군요... 해고를 해준다고 해야하나 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 산재 아닌가요?  ㅠㅠ 아무튼 좀 쉬시면서 건강 잘 챙기시기를
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-16
<bluedusk> 그게 산재신청하려면
<bluedusk> 업무 연관성을 근로자가 입증해야함
<bluedusk> 나 일때문에 조낸 간 나빠짐 이런것을..
<autowiz_> 그렇긴 한데요 그렇다고 휴가도 아니고 해고라니  음... 실업급여라도 받을 수 있게는 해줬으면 좋겠는데 , 병원 다니셔야 하는거면 잘 될려나 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 블더님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 우울증에 좋은 약이 있을까요?
<autowiz_> 저도 맥북 하나 사면 우울증 없어질까요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> autowiz_, 맥프레 를 사셔야 해요
<bluedusk> 걍 맥북 가지고는 안되요
<bluedusk> 맥프레 최고급 사양으로 ㄲㄲ
<autowiz_> 맥북 프로 레티나 인가요?
<autowiz_> 요즘 놋북도 고해상도 나오던데 그런건가 보군요.
<bluedusk> 잘 모르겟어요
<bluedusk> 일하기 싫은데
<bluedusk> 어카죠?
<bluedusk> autowiz_, 저도 취직좀 굽신굽신
<autowiz_> 일하기 싫을때는 쉬시면 됩니다.  음... 저 있는곳은 급여가 너무 짜서
<autowiz_> 추천드리기가 힘든데 괜찮으시겠어요?
<bluedusk> 저 기본급 기준으로 4100만 맞쳐주시면
<autowiz_> 일은 한가하지만은 않습니다.
<autowiz_> 기본급 3000에 명절 떡값 50씩 두번 어떠신가요?
<bluedusk> .....
<autowiz_> 뭐 저라도 안 올 거 같습니다만 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 그래서 추천드리기가 힘들다는 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 저 여기서 노동력 착취 당하고 있어요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 이직 하세요
<autowiz_> 저도 취직좀 ... 굽신굽신
<bluedusk> 저 이직한곳에 오픈스택 관련해서 사람 계속 뽑는데요
<autowiz_> 전 회사요 ? RP
<bluedusk> 분위기 봐서 대충 오면 킹왕짱 먹을수 있으실듯
<bluedusk> 아뇨 지금 회사요
<bluedusk> 전 회사는 ..
<bluedusk> 전 회사 좋은가요?
<bluedusk> 왜케 rp 가시려는 분들이 많은건지..;
<autowiz_> 에... 블더님 계신데 저는 그냥 시중잡배나 하면 되지요
<bluedusk> 전 그만둘거라서
<bluedusk> 연봉도 짜고
<bluedusk> 일도 배울게 없네요
<autowiz_> 좋다는게 아니라 지금회사인지 전회사인지 몰라서
<bluedusk> 3년을 운영했다는데
<bluedusk> 걍 개판임
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 음...
<HolyKnight> 블루찡 ㅇ
<autowiz_> 한 5000 이상주면 생각해보겠습니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz_> 작년에 4500 부른곳은 제가 안갔거든요
<HolyKnight> 부럽네유
<bluedusk> HolyKnight, 하잉
<bluedusk> autowiz_, 제가 월급주는게 아닌데
<HolyKnight> 기술직이라 이직이 자유로우시니.
<bluedusk> 왜 저랑 상의를 하시려 하나요?
<bluedusk> 근데 이직하면서 보니깐 현재 연봉에서 400이상은 안올려주려고 하더군요
<bluedusk> 왠만해서는
<HolyKnight> 근데 세전기준으로 얘기
<HolyKnight> 하시는거겠쥬
<autowiz_> 보통은 세전 기준이지 않을까 합니다.
<autowiz_> 4000 5000 대 되면 세금이 꽤 많이 나가지요 7000 받는 후배도실 수령액은 생각보다 작더군요
<HolyKnight> 속보유...
<HolyKnight> 메르스 사망 3명증가....
<bluedusk> 그래도 400 중후반은 될거 같은데요?
<autowiz_> 합계 몇명일까요?
<HolyKnight> 그중 두명은 지병 없는환자....!!
<bluedusk> 세후 실수령 300이 4100 부터니깐..
<HolyKnight> 19명이유.
<autowiz_> 점점 죽어가시는군요 음...
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, mac에서는 압축 뭘로 풀어야 하나요??
<autowiz_> 아... ㅋㅋㅋ 스크롤 바 밑에 있는 화살표 보고  모니터에 뭐 묻은줄 알고 닦아 낼려고 하는데 안 지워져서 자세히 보니  버튼이네요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 어라 tar.gz도 알아서 잘 푸네요
<bluedusk> 역시 맥 좋은듯
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 그래도
<HolyKnight> 압축플그램
<HolyKnight> 깔았다능...
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 어떤 압축요?
<Work^Seony> 그냥 더블클릭하면 될텐데요..
<HolyKnight> http://www.gearbax.com/%EA%B5%AC%EA%B8%80-%ED%8F%AC%ED%86%A0-%EC%9D%B4%EA%B1%B0-%EB%AD%90%EC%95%BC-%EB%AC%B4%EC%84%9C%EC%9B%8C/
<autowiz_> http://www.gearbax.com/%EC%9D%B4%EB%B2%88-%EC%BA%A0%ED%95%91%EC%97%94-%EB%82%B4%EA%B0%80-%ED%99%94%EB%8D%95%EC%9D%84-%EA%B0%80%EC%A0%B8%EA%B0%88%EA%B2%8C/
<autowiz_> 이거 탐다는데요
<autowiz_> 탐나는
<autowiz_> USB3.1은 USB의 차세대 규격이다. 10Gbps의 빠른 속도와 100W의 전력을 공급하는 것이 대표적인 특징. 올해 컴퓨텍스에서는 메인보드, 노트북, 미니PC, 휴대용 SSD 등 다양한 장비에서 볼 수 있었다. 새로 나온 규격치고는 보급 속도가 상당히 빠르다. 놀랄 만큼 이례적인 일이다. 다들 눈치챘겠지만 애플 맥북과 구글 크롬북 덕분이다.
<autowiz_> 라는군요
<razGon_MINILA> 100와트!
<bluedusk> 헐 홀리찡 글 잘쓰시네요
<razGon_MINILA> 샤오미 와이파이와 와이파이 익스텐서는 괜찮겟네요
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.gearbax.com/%EC%83%A4%EC%98%A4%EB%AF%B8-%EC%9D%8C%EB%AA%A8%EB%A1%A0-%EA%B7%B8%EB%9E%98%EB%8F%84-%EA%B5%AC%EB%A7%A4-%EA%B2%B0%EC%A0%95/
<HolyKnight> 블루찡?
<HolyKnight> 본좌글이 아니예유...
<HolyKnight> 펌임둥...
<bluedusk> 아 저런 안타까운..
<bluedusk> =__=
<autowiz_> 아직 샤오미 제품은 하나도 못 써봤네요 ㅎ
<sdsd> x
<autowiz_> sdsd님 안녕하세요
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<commania> ubuntu-kr.org 복구됐었네요
<bluedusk> 엌
<bluedusk> 그렇군요
<commania> ...
<commania> 지금 마지막 시험날...
<commania> 학교가면서 irssi로 ssh 접속중입니다
<commania> 이럴 시간에 책이나 더 봐야겠네요(...)
<autowiz_> 아 3일째 집에 못들어가니 점점 힘드네요
<autowiz_> 허리도 아프고
<commania> 어째서요?;;
<autowiz_> 오늘은 집에 갈 수 있기를
<bluedusk> 점심시간이네요
<bluedusk> 전 잘래요
<commania> 3일동안 숙직을...?
<bluedusk> 다들 즐잠 하시길
<autowiz_> 집이 너무 멀어서요... 회사 문 바로 앞에다가 집을 구해야 겠어요 . 아니면 옆사무실이나
<commania> 엌...
<commania> 안녕히 주무세요ㅋㅋ;
<bluedusk> 헤드폰 낌
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<commania> 77ㅑ
<bluedusk> 저도 퇴근 당하고 싶네요
<commania> 혹시 어느쪽 일 하세요?
<bluedusk> 사무실에서
<Work^Seony> 이번에 E3 발표로 아주 게임계가 들썩들썩하네요
<bluedusk> 멍때리는일 합니다.
<commania> 아하
<bluedusk> 오전내 멍때렷더니 힘드네요
<commania> 월급도둑!
<commania> E3의 정확한 의미가 뭔가요?
<commania> 3분기 발표인가요?
<Work^Seony> Electronic Entertainment Expo
<Work^Seony> 전자게임엑스포 입니다
<bluedusk> energy emergency enough ?
<commania> 아하
<bluedusk> 아 틀림
<bluedusk> ... 안타깝..ㅠ
<commania> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 미국에서 열리는 세계 3대 게임대전 중 하나라네요
<commania> irssi 이거 물건이네요
<commania> 덕분에서랍에서 잠자던 드로이드 4는 irc머신으로
<commania> 얼마 전까진 라즈베리파이에 Xchat을 상시 켜놓고 있었는데
<commania> 기기별로 다른 세션이 열리고 안드로이드 앱의 접속은 아예 튕겨내서...
<commania> 불편했는데 irssi로 해결이네요
<Work^Seony> irssi야 뭐 워낙에 오랫동안 사용된 어플이니...
<commania> 터미널에서 돌아가는만큼 명령어만 외우면 되겠습니다
<commania> 안드로이드 터미널 에뮬레이터 단축키기능이 강력해서
<commania> 웬만한 기능은 다 작동하네요
<bluedusk> 아 베이스 사고 싶긴 한데
<bluedusk> 쩝
<commania> 저도 학교까지 40분거리라
<commania> 2학기 때는 기숙사 들어가는 걸 진지하게 생각해봤는데
<Work^Seony> 퇴근해야겠습니다
<commania> 학점이 엉망이라 쩝...
<bluedusk> 헐 벌써 퇴청하시다니
<bluedusk> 전 학점이 엉망이지만
<bluedusk> 직장생활도 엉망이지만
<bluedusk> 여자도 없지만
<bluedusk> 돈도 없지만
<bluedusk> 집도 없지만
<bluedusk> 차도 없지만
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 퇴근할 시간 됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 네 수고하셨습니다.
<commania> 으아아...
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 집에 가서 냉장고를 부탁해 보면서 손가락 빨아야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 있다뵈요
<bluedusk> 넵
<commania> 즐퇴하세요!
<razGon_MINILA> 함  만들어보세요.
<Work^Seony> 갑자기 급 배고파지네요
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 이따 뵈요
<commania> 저도 학교가자마자 학식부터...
<bluedusk> 저도 학교 가자 마자
<bluedusk> 땡땡이부터
<razGon_MINILA> 점심이 오네요. 모두 맛점요
<autowiz_> 저는 밥은 안먹었습니다.
<autowiz_> 밥은 점심시간에 먹어야 재맛이지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 쉬는시간엔 자기 바쁩니다. 1초라도 더 잘려고
<autowiz_> 그래야 새벽에 못잔거 보충하면서 수업시간에 집중할 수 있으니까요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk>  전 돈이 없어서 점심 굶습니다.
<bluedusk> 회사에서 점심 안주더라구요
<autowiz_> 편의점 한번가서 간식조금만 싸도 만원 이만원 하더라구요.
<autowiz_> 그래서 요즘은 포장마차 1500원 토스트 + 500원 계란 으로 아침 때우고 점심은 바나나 한개 혹은 굶고
<autowiz_> 저녁은 뭐 그때그때 다르네요
<autowiz_> 야근있으면 회사카드로 저녁 사먹기도 하고 ㅋㅋ
<commania> 저희 학교는
<commania> 어찌된게 주변 식당가가 학식보다 개념있어서
<commania> 학식은 학기초에나 먹고 이젠 질려서 식당가서 먹습니다
<autowiz_> 아 캐릭터 인코딩 오늘따라 짜증이 막 날려고 하네요
<bluedusk> 페이스북 사망한듯 ㅋ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ 후반전 화이팅 하겠습니다!!!
<ipeter> =)
<bluedusk> ipeter, 후반전 화이팅!
<bluedusk> 전 교체 선수로 벤치 가서 좀 쉬어도 될까요?
<ipeter> 거친 태클로 레드카드 먹고 경기장 빠져나가고 싶네요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 아흠 오후엔 뭐하고 놀져?
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<bluedusk> 홀리찡
<bluedusk> 우리 오후엔 뭐하고 노나요?
<HolyKnight> 아얄씨쥬
<bluedusk> 놀아주는 사람이 없는데요?
<autowiz_> 저라도 괜찮으시면
<bluedusk> 3일밤 꼬박 뜬눈으로 지세운 사람이랑은 안놀아요
<bluedusk> ceph cache tiering이나 해보고 놀아야겠네요
<bluedusk> 이거 rebalance 할떄 성능향상이 있긴 하려나
<autowiz_> 꼬박은 아니에요 틈틈이 자고 있어서 하루에 4~5시간은 자고 있어요
<autowiz_> 놀아주세요~~ ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> HolyKnight, 님 저기 autowiz_ 님이 놀아달라고 하네요
<autowiz_> 저 일하러 갔다 올께요
<autowiz_> 나중에 뵙겠습니다.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 놀아달라는사람 도망간다
<bluedusk> 홀리찡 무안하게
<autowiz_> 홀리나이트님 심심하셔요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 티비 보다가 좀 졸다왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저도 점심도 제쳐두고 좀 졸다가 왔습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 스타워즈 배틀프론트 플레이 영상 보니까, 이건 완전 눈이 돌아가는 수준인데요....
<ircCloud^Seony> 보고도 못믿겠네요
<commania> 저 나갈때
<commania> 메시지가 뭐라 뜨던가요?
<commania> 집에 정전이 나던가 공유기가 고장나서
<commania> 통째로 나가버린 것 같은데
<autowiz_> ssl05   DocRoot="/mts_tis/web/ebook",
<autowiz_>         HostName="enews.mtu.ac.kr",
<autowiz_>         HOSTALIAS = "220.68.133.215,220.68.133.221",
<autowiz_>         IndexName="index.html,index.jsp",
<autowiz_>         SslFlag = Y,
<autowiz_>         SSLNAME = "mtu_ssl",
<autowiz_>         Port="4434"
<autowiz_> ssl06   DocRoot="/mts_tis/web/mtulife",
<autowiz_>         HostName="mtulife.mtu.ac.kr",
<autowiz_>         HOSTALIAS = "220.68.133.215,220.68.133.221",
<autowiz_>         IndexName="index.html,index.jsp",
<autowiz_>         SslFlag = Y,
<commania> ???
<autowiz_>         SSLNAME = "mtu_ssl",
<autowiz_>         Port="4434"
<autowiz_> ssl07   DocRoot="/mts_tis/webredirect",
<autowiz_>         HostName="www.mtu.ac.kr",
<autowiz_>         HOSTALIAS = "220.68.133.215,220.68.133.221",
<autowiz_>         IndexName="index.html,index.jsp",
<autowiz_>         SslFlag = Y,
<autowiz_>         SSLNAME = "mtu_ssl",
<autowiz_>         Port="4434"
<autowiz_> ssl08   DocRoot="/mts_tis/web/m",
<autowiz_>         HostName="m.mtu.ac.kr",
<commania> 이게 뭐에요
<autowiz_>         HOSTALIAS = "220.68.133.215,220.68.133.221",
<autowiz_>         #IndexName="index.html,index.jsp",
<autowiz_>         IndexName="index.html",
<autowiz_>         SslFlag = Y,
<autowiz_>         SSLNAME = "mtu_ssl",
<autowiz_>         Port="4434"
<autowiz_> ssl09   DocRoot="/mts_tis/web/president",
<autowiz_>         HostName="president.mtu.ac.kr",
<autowiz_>         HOSTALIAS = "220.68.133.215,220.68.133.221",
<autowiz_>         #IndexName="index.html,index.jsp",
<autowiz_>         IndexName="index.html",
<autowiz_>         SslFlag = Y,
<autowiz_>         SSLNAME = "mtu_ssl",
<autowiz_>         Port="4434"
<autowiz_> ssl10   DocRoot="/mts_tis/webredirect",
<autowiz_>         HostName="mtu.ac.kr",
<autowiz_>         HOSTALIAS = "220.68.133.215,220.68.133.221",
<autowiz_>         #IndexName="index.html,index.jsp",
<autowiz_>         IndexName="index.html",
<autowiz_>         SslFlag = Y,
<autowiz_>         SSLNAME = "mtu_ssl",
<autowiz_>         Port="4434"
<autowiz_> vhost1          DOCROOT = "/mts_tis/web/tis" ,
<autowiz_>                 HOSTNAME = "tis.mtu.ac.kr",
<autowiz_>                 HOSTALIAS = "220.68.133.215,220.68.133.221",
<autowiz_>                 PORT = "808",
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz_: 뭐 잘못 걸어놓으신듯 싶네요
<autowiz_>                 IndexName ="index.jsp",
<autowiz_>                 LOGGING = "log2",
<autowiz_>                 ERRORLOG = "log3"
<autowiz_> vhost2          DOCROOT = "/mts_tis/web/sem2" ,
<autowiz_>                 HOSTNAME = "lms.mtu.ac.kr",
<autowiz_>                 HOSTALIAS = "220.68.133.215,220.68.133.221",
<autowiz_>                 PORT = "808",
<autowiz_>                 IndexName ="index.jsp",
<autowiz_>                 LOGGING = "log4",
<autowiz_>                 ERRORLOG = "log5"
<autowiz_> vhost3          DOCROOT = "/mts_tis/web/fund" ,
<autowiz_>                 HOSTNAME = "fund.mtu.ac.kr",
<autowiz_>                 HOSTALIAS = "220.68.133.215,220.68.133.221",
<autowiz_>                 PORT = "808",
<autowiz_>                 IndexName ="index.jsp",
<autowiz_>                 LOGGING = "log6",
<autowiz_>                 ERRORLOG = "log7"
<autowiz_> vhost4          DOCROOT = "/mts_tis/web/mtu" ,
<autowiz_>                 HOSTNAME = "cms.mtu.ac.kr",
<autowiz_>                 HOSTALIAS = "220.68.133.215,220.68.133.221",
<autowiz_>                 PORT = "808",
<autowiz_>                 IndexName ="index.jsp",
<autowiz_>                 LOGGING = "log8",
<autowiz_>                 ERRORLOG = "log9"
<autowiz_> vhost5          DOCROOT = "/mts_tis/webredirect" ,
<autowiz_>                 HOSTNAME = "www.mtu.ac.kr",
<autowiz_>                 HOSTALIAS = "220.68.133.215",
<autowiz_>                 PORT = "808",
<autowiz_>                 IndexName ="index.jsp,index.html",
<autowiz_>                 LOGGING = "log10",
<autowiz_>                 ERRORLOG = "log11"
<autowiz_> vhost6          DOCROOT = "/mts_tis/web/ebook" ,
<autowiz_>                 HOSTNAME = "enews.mtu.ac.kr",
<autowiz_>                 HOSTALIAS = "220.68.133.215,220.68.133.221",
<autowiz_>                 PORT = "808",
<commania> 이게뭐냐고요
<autowiz_>                 IndexName ="index.jsp,index.html",
<autowiz_>                 LOGGING = "log8",
<autowiz_>                 ERRORLOG = "log9"
<autowiz_> vhost7          DOCROOT = "/mts_tis/web/mtulife" ,
<autowiz_>                 HOSTNAME = "mtulife.mtu.ac.kr",
<autowiz_>                 HOSTALIAS = "220.68.133.215,220.68.133.221",
<autowiz_>                 PORT = "808",
<autowiz_>                 IndexName ="index.jsp,index.html",
<autowiz_>                 LOGGING = "log8",
<autowiz_>                 ERRORLOG = "log9"
<commania> autowiz_가 대화방을 도배중입니다
<autowiz_> vhost8          DOCROOT = "/mts_tis/web/m" ,
<autowiz_>                 HOSTNAME = "m.mtu.ac.kr",
<commania> 이거 저만 보는 건가요
<autowiz_>                 HOSTALIAS = "220.68.133.215,220.68.133.221",
<autowiz_>                 PORT = "808",
<autowiz_>                 #IndexName ="index.jsp,index.html",
<autowiz_>                 IndexName ="index.html",
<autowiz_>                 LOGGING = "log10",
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 다 보입니다
<autowiz_>                 ERRORLOG = "log11"
<commania> m.mtu.ac.kr라
<autowiz_> vhost9          DOCROOT = "/mts_tis/web/president" ,
<autowiz_>                 HOSTNAME = "president.mtu.ac.kr",
<autowiz_>                 HOSTALIAS = "220.68.133.215,220.68.133.221",
<autowiz_>                 PORT = "808",
<commania> 누가하는거죠..
<autowiz_>                 #IndexName ="index.jsp,index.html",
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마 뭔가 잘못하신듯...
<autowiz_>                 IndexName ="index.html",
<autowiz_>                 LOGGING = "log10",
<autowiz_>                 ERRORLOG = "log11"
<autowiz_> vhost10         DOCROOT = "/mts_tis/webredirect" ,
<autowiz_>                 HOSTNAME = "mtu.ac.kr",
<commania> 오늘 이상하네요
<autowiz_>                 HOSTALIAS = "220.68.133.215,220.68.133.221",
<autowiz_>                 PORT = "808",
<autowiz_>                 #IndexName ="index.jsp,index.html",
<autowiz_>                 IndexName ="index.html",
<commania> 집에 켜둔 라즈베리파이도 맛이 가고
<autowiz_>                 LOGGING = "log10",
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 킥을 한 번 해야하나...
<autowiz_>                 ERRORLOG = "log11"
<autowiz_> *SVRGROUP
<autowiz_> htmlg       NODENAME = "tis", SvrType = HTML
<autowiz_> cgig       NODENAME = "tis", SvrType = CGI
<autowiz_> #jsvg     NODENAME = "tis", SVRTYPE = JSV
<commania> 공유기 VPN 접속도 안되고
<autowiz_> vhostg1     NODENAME = "tis", SVRTYPE = JSV, VHOSTNAME = "vhost1,ssl01"
<autowiz_> vhostg2     NODENAME = "tis", SVRTYPE = JSV, VHOSTNAME = "vhost2,ssl02"
<autowiz_> vhostg3      NODENAME = "tis", SVRTYPE = JSV, VHOSTNAME = "vhost3,ssl03"
<autowiz_> vhostg4      NODENAME = "tis", SVRTYPE = JSV, VHOSTNAME = "vhost4,ssl04"
<autowiz_> vhostg5      NODENAME = "tis", SVRTYPE = JSV, VHOSTNAME = "vhost6,ssl05"
<autowiz_> vhostg6      NODENAME = "tis", SVRTYPE = JSV, VHOSTNAME = "vhost7,ssl06"
<autowiz_> vhostg7      NODENAME = "tis", SVRTYPE = JSV, VHOSTNAME = "vhost5,ssl07"
<autowiz_> vhostg8      NODENAME = "tis", SVRTYPE = JSV, VHOSTNAME = "vhost8,ssl08"
<autowiz_> vhostg9      NODENAME = "tis", SVRTYPE = JSV, VHOSTNAME = "vhost9,ssl09"
<commania> 누군가 대화방에 노출된 아이피를 대상으로 테러한걸까요
<autowiz_> *SERVER
<autowiz_> html            SVGNAME = htmlg, MinProc = 50, MaxProc = 300, ASQCount = 100
<commania> 다들 문제없으세요?
<autowiz_> cgi             SVGNAME = cgig, MinProc = 50, MaxProc = 300, ASQCount = 100
<autowiz_> #MyGroup         SVGNAME  = jsvg,  MinProc = 60, MaxProc = 80, HttpInbufSize = 0
<autowiz_> MyGroup         SVGNAME  = vhostg1,  MinProc = 60, MaxProc = 150, HttpInbufSize = 0
<autowiz_> MyGroup2        SVGNAME  = vhostg2,  MinProc = 40, MaxProc = 40, HttpInbufSize = 0
<autowiz_> MyGroup3        SVGNAME  = vhostg3,  MinProc = 40, MaxProc = 40, HttpInbufSize = 0
<autowiz_> MyGroup4        SVGNAME  = vhostg4,  MinProc = 40, MaxProc = 40, HttpInbufSize = 0
<autowiz_> MyGroup5        SVGNAME  = vhostg5,  MinProc = 40, MaxProc = 40, HttpInbufSize = 0
<autowiz_> MyGroup6        SVGNAME  = vhostg6,  MinProc = 40, MaxProc = 40, HttpInbufSize = 0
<autowiz_> MyGroup7        SVGNAME  = vhostg7,  MinProc = 40, MaxProc = 40, HttpInbufSize = 0
<autowiz_> MyGroup8        SVGNAME  = vhostg8,  MinProc = 40, MaxProc = 40, HttpInbufSize = 0
<autowiz_> MyGroup9        SVGNAME  = vhostg9,  MinProc = 40, MaxProc = 40, HttpInbufSize = 0
<autowiz_> *URI
<autowiz_> uricgi          Uri = "/cgi-bin/",  Svrtype = CGI
<autowiz_> uri            Uri = "/", Svrtype = JSV, VhostName = "vhost1,ssl01", Svrname = MyGroup
<autowiz> ------------------------------------------
<autowiz> --------- 물의를 일으켜 죄송합니다 -------------
<autowiz> ---------------------------------   주의 하겠습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 잘못 누르셨나봐요
<autowiz> 콤메니아님 나가실때
<Seony> 킥을 할까하던 찰나였어요....
<autowiz> 어떻게 나가는지 보여드릴려고 선택한다음에 복사를 눌렀어야 하는데
<autowiz> 복사된줄 알고 붙여넣었더니
<autowiz> 터미널 내용이 그대로 주주죽
<Seony> 다른데에 있던 내용이 그대로 올라간거군요..
<Seony> 근데, 아얄씨 클라이언트 뭐 쓰세요?
<autowiz> quassel  windows 용이요
<Seony> 보통 그런 경우는 클라이언트에서 flood attack 방지하는데..
<autowiz> 제 화면에는 이미 다 올라간걸로 나와서 상황 종료 인줄 알았는데
<autowiz>  조금씩 계속 올라가고 있었던 건가요?
<Seony> 네
<commania> 그래서 저 나갈때
<commania> 타임아웃이었나요?
<Seony> 한 2분 전까지 계속 올라오고 있었어요
<commania> 지금 공유기 단부터 전부 나간것 같아서
<Seony> 네 타임아웃
<autowiz> 네.. .그말 듣고 종료 시키고 딜리트 한번 하고 왔어요
<commania> 혹시 크트에서 강제로 IP를 변경해버린걸까요
<commania> 유동 IP인데 서버 돌리고 쓴다고..
<commania> 그러기도 하나요?
<autowiz> 보통은 IP 를 바꾸지는 않는걸로 앎니다만. 크트 는 뭔가요?
<commania> KT요
<Seony> KT
<autowiz> 아하
<commania> 아니면 집에 정전이 났거나
<commania> 공유기 초기 불량일 가능성도 있겠지요
<autowiz> 정말 가끔 유동 IP 가 바뀌는경우가 있습니다.
<autowiz> 계속 쓰고 있는데도 말이지요
<commania> 한 석달째 라즈베리파이 서버로 돌리는데
<commania> 이런일은 처음이라...
<commania> 공유기 자체가 응답을 안 합니다
<commania> VPN접속 시도해도
<autowiz> 추가 연장할당을 못받고 있다가 시간이 지나면
<autowiz> 이전 IP 를 드롭하고 새로 받아오게 되는거지요
<Seony> 교환기 쪽에서 연결이 강제로 변경됐을 거에요...
<commania> SK는 이런일 한번도 없었는데...
<autowiz> WAN 구간
<commania> 만약 수시로 강제 변경 되는 게 사실이면
<autowiz> 대부분 그런일이 잘 없는데 가끔 정말 가끔 생깁니다. 몇년에 한번 정도 일 수 도 있고 , 더 드물 수 도 있구요
<commania> 라즈베리파이로 서버도 못 돌리겠네요
<autowiz> ddns 구성하시는방법도 있고
<commania> 수십만원짜리 고정IP 쓰라는건가ㅡㅡ
<commania> DDNS...
<commania> 공유기에서 설정하는그거요?
<autowiz> 공유기에도 기능이 있기도 하고 , 공유기랑 별게로 서비스해주는 사이트도 있습니다.
<autowiz> noip.com 같은
<commania> 도메인 쪽도 문제가 있는지..
<commania> 메인 도메인도 호스팅업체에서 응답이 없...
<commania> 웹 접속은 되네요.
<autowiz> 핑이 안가는건가요? dns 조회가 안되는건가요?
<commania> 집의 공유기와 파이는 핑도 안 가고
<commania> 아니 정확히는 도메인에 등록된 아이피 주소로 접속을 시도하는 데까지는 성공하나
<commania> 그 아이피 주소에서 응답이 없어요
<commania> 아... DDNS 쓰면 공유기 회사에서 제공하는 도메인만 사용이 가능하군요
<commania> 그럼 전 나가보겠습니다
<autowiz> 치킨님 안녕하세요
<commania> 이따가 집에서 다시 접속할게요
<commania> 감사합니다.
<bluedusk> 나 꿍꺼떠 기싱꿍꺼떠
<bluedusk> 도대체 이말의 출처는 어디인가요??
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 안구엽거든욧 ㅎ
<jason_kr> 트위터 "메기" 어투
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 안타깝군요
<bluedusk> jason_kr, 님
<bluedusk> 저 취직좀 굽신굽신
<jason_kr> 왠 갑툭튀 "구직"?
<bluedusk> 이직한곳이 맘ㅁ에 안들어서?
<jason_kr> 아~ 그럼 이해 됨.
<autowiz> 블더님 거기 신입도 뽑나요?
<autowiz> 추천해볼까 하는 사람 한명 있는데
<bluedusk> 몰라요
<bluedusk> 아직 저도 수습딱지를 못땠는데
<autowiz> 하.. .이거 프로그램 하나가 로컬에서는 돌아가는거 같은데
<bluedusk> 오
<autowiz> nfs 마운트 한 경로에 집어넣고 돌리면 안돌아가는거 같은데 , 왜이럴까요?
<bluedusk> 해킹당하심?
<bluedusk> 그런건 프로그램 짠분에게 물어봐야죠
<bluedusk> 님도대체 코딩을 어케 했길래 플그램이 안돌아가나요?
<autowiz> nfs 옵션에 딱히 걸릴게 있을려나
<bluedusk> 권한 문제일수도
<bluedusk> ......
<pchero_work> 혹시..
<pchero_work> 경로에 한글이 껴있나요?
<autowiz> 아니요 한글은없어요
<pchero_work> 오류 메시지가 뭔가요?
<autowiz> 아구것도 안찍혀요
<autowiz> 포트열고 로그찍고 다른 프로그램 로딩하고 해야하는데 , 그냥 자기혼자 떠서는 그대로 멈춰라 하고 있는거 같기도 하고
<pchero_work> 음... 로그 찍어보는 수 밖에 없겠는데요? 그냥 느낌으로 짐작하기에는 너무 범위가 커요..
<bluedusk> strace로 디버깅 해보세요
<bluedusk> 뭐 호출하다가 멈추는지만 찾아도
<autowiz> trace 거는것도 모르겠고 ...
<autowiz> 일단좀더 자고 나서 다시해야겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 문자열 차례대로 찍어주는게 뭐였죠?
<bluedusk> seq 1 10
<bluedusk> 이런식으로
<bluedusk> 명령어가 왜 기억이 안나는..
<Seony> 음... 닉만 바꿨을 뿐인데..
<Darkcircle> https://www.imaso.co.kr/news/article_view.php?article_idx=20150615171825
<Nymph> 써니님은 소개가 안되시나요..
<autowiz> 크릉
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<HolyKnight> 서니찡은
<HolyKnight> 해외에 계시다능...
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/230162
<autowiz> 냠.. .시간은 자꾸만 지나가고
<autowiz> 잡고싶어도 붙잡아지지는 않고
<autowiz> 우울하네요 ㅠ
<autowiz> 음...
<autowiz> 참고로 세계 190개국에 있는 윈도우7과 8.1 사용자는 오는 7월 29일부터 무료로 업그레이드할 수 있다.
<autowiz> 무료로 업글이라 파격적인 조건인거 같은데요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 딥러닝 알고리즘이라고 하는게 어마무시한거군요
<Work^Seony> 단순히 기계학습하는 차원을 넘어서, 이젠 컴퓨터가 스스로 가설을 세우고 그걸 증명하는 시대가 오다니..
<autowiz> 그래요 ?
<autowiz> 새로운 세상이 펼쳐지겠군요
<Work^Seony> 네...  지금 MIT에서 연구하는 딥러닝 머신은, 학사에서 석사 졸업 수준이라네요
<autowiz> 헐
<autowiz> 컴퓨터 한테 지기는 싫은데 말이지요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://thegear.co.kr/8482
<autowiz> 으흐흐
<autowiz> 저런것도 나오는군요
<Work^Seony> 원래 첨단 IT 기술에 가장 주목하는 업계가 야동업계라더라구요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 처음조금만 그렇지 금방 질릴것도 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 사람에 따라 다르겠죠 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-17
<HolyKnight> 펌)현업이 이쁜여자들이 많아서
<HolyKnight> 열정적으로 현업의 요구사항을
<HolyKnight> 전부 맞추는중입니다 *^^*
<HolyKnight> 콜센터 플젝 은 사랑입니다
<autowiz> 으흐흐흐
<autowiz> 나는 왜 남자들하고만 일하고 있지 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 오늘도 아침해가 밝았습니다.
<autowiz> 수고들 하십시요~~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter> 혹시 파이썬 하시는분들 있나요?
<ipeter> 2.대를 쓰는게 좋을까요
<ipeter> 3.대를 쓰는게 좋을까요?
<Work^Seony> 상황에 따라 다르겠지만, 일단은 2를 추천해드립니다
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 감사합니다!!
<Work^Seony> 일단, 장고가 아직 2.x 기반이구요,
<ipeter> =)
<Work^Seony> 대부분의 툴이나 프로그램들이 아직도 2로 나와요
<ipeter> 음...도대체 3과의 관계는 어찌될까요?
<Work^Seony> 어차피 2에서 3로 변환시켜주는 툴이 있기 때문에, 나중에 적응하시면 됩니다.
<ipeter> 호환이 안된다고 알고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 호환이 안되는건 아니구요
<Work^Seony> 뭔 루비도 아니고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 함수 몇개의 사용법이 바뀌었다거나, 문법이 약간 바뀐 정도지, 호환이 안되는 수준은 아니에요
<ipeter> 학교 이메일을 사용하니
<ipeter> 젯브레인 툴들이 1년간 무료네요.
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 파이썬 툴 한번 이용해봐야겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 젯브레인 툴은 뭐에요?
<ipeter> 아...
<ipeter> 젯브레인이라고, 회사요.
<ipeter> 젯브레인 툴이 아니라요.
<ipeter> 제가 잘못썼네요.
<ipeter> IDE만드는 회사요.
<Work^Seony> 자바쪽 관련된 소프트웨어 개발툴을 만드는 곳이군요..
<ipeter> 근데 루비, 프론트엔드쪽,
<ipeter> 파이썬 툴
<ipeter> 다 나옵니다.
<ipeter> 형상관리 툴도 나오구요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요..
<ipeter> 생각보다 인기가 대단하더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 소프트웨어 개발은 해보질 않아서 그쪽은 잘 모르겠지만, IDE라는게 개발할 때 꼭 필요한 것인갑네요..
<Work^Seony> 저는 걍 에디터 정도만 써보다보니 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 점심 맛나게들 드시고 오후에도 화이팅! 입니다
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 휴...셀트리온 오늘 불기둥 솟아서 그냥 털고 나왔습니다.
<ipeter> 15만원돈 푼돈쥐고 나왔네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 잘하셧는데요. 조금더 들고 가셔도....
<ipeter> 너무 비싸게주고사서(잘못 시기 선택) 그냥 홀가분히 다시 시작하려고 나왔어요.
<ipeter> 한군데는 오히려 발도 못빼고 있어요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그리스 부도설 때문에
<ipeter> 빠져 나올 수 있을때 나오는게 상책일듯 싶어요.
<ipeter> 모르죠 뭐... 참 어려운것 같습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ 잘하셧다는게 그ㅡ겁니다ㅏ.
<PotatoGim^Phone> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim^Phone> 지하철인데 우분투 유저를 발견했습니다.
<autowiz> 거울 보고 계시는건 아니시지요? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim^Phone> 설마요...ㅠ
<PotatoGim^Phone> 리브레오피스로 분노의 타이핑 하시는 중...
<PotatoGim^Phone> 이용약관 같은 것을 번역 중이신데...
<autowiz> 멋지시네요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> @elsweyr_kr: 최근 전자쪽 사장들 사이에서 얘기나오는건 연가/월차 집중제. 산업 특성이 시장 판매량에 민감하게 변한덕분에 정직원들도 연차좀 몰아쓰게 하는방법 없나를 연구중이심
<HolyKnight> @SBS8news: 조양호(66) 한진그룹 회장이 '땅콩 회항' 사건으로 사회적으로 물의를 빚었던 조현아(41) 전 대한항공 부사장이 향후 경영에 복귀할 수 있음을 시사했습니다.
<HolyKnight> http://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1003029339 pic.twitter.com/7VlXMkgcE9
<PotatoGim^Phone> 캬... 역시 지옥불반도!
<commania> 안녕하세요..
<commania> 인터넷 수리했습니다
<commania> 어제 SSH 접속이 안됐던것은 역시 집 유선망의 문제였네요...
<bluedusk> 음?
<commania> 네 말 그대로...
<commania> 집에 돌아와보니 인터넷이 끊겨있었습니다.
<commania> 정작 기사 왔다가고 아이피 주소 확인하니 그대로...
<autowiz> 그냥 장애가 나거나 접촉불량이 생기는 경우도 있을 수 있지요
<ircCloud^Seony> 애꿎은 기사만 왔다갔다 했군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번에 출시하는 배트맨 아캄나이트는 리눅스에서도 플레이가 되나보네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 이거 콘솔용으로 살까 스팀에서 살까 급 고민되네요
<autowiz> 여건이 되면 리눅스로 한번 해보고 싶네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 권장사양은 코어 i7-3770에 GTX 760이네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 최소사양이 코어 i5-750에 GTX 650 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 기사는 왔다 갔어야 했죠
<commania> 아파트 배선 문제였습니다. 한 시간 가까이 배선을 손본 다음에야 다시 인터넷이 되더라고요
<ircCloud^Seony> 스팀판으로 사서, 사무실에서도 플레이 할까요? ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 사무실 제 컴퓨터 그래픽카드가 쿼드로 k4000 이긴한데, 그래도 게임하는데 지장은 없겠죠... ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데, 제 맥프로에 달린 그래픽카드가 게임하기 좋은 칩셋은 아니네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 콘솔용으로 사야겠꾼요 ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 그정도만 되도 충분하지 않나요?
<razGon_MINILA> 맥은 그래픽기능에 신경을 많이 쓴거 같던데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 옵션 적당히 타협하면 사실 충분하죠...
<razGon_MINILA> 물론 초고사양은 아니겟지만
<ircCloud^Seony> 맥프로에 들어가는 Firepro라는 그래픽카드가, 게임하는 그래픽카드랑 연산능력이 다르다네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러니까, 맥프로 그래픽은 렌더링이라던가 동영상 파일 같은 것을 다루는데 주요한 능력을 발휘하는 카드라고 해요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요. 분야가 다른 것이군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그렇다고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 아.. 요즘은 제가 에너지와 열정이 소진되었습니다...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐하는건지... 왜사는가? 라는 존재적회의에.
<ircCloud^Seony> 무슨 일이 있으셨나봐요
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요! :-)
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 서니찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 쿼드로도 게임보다는 그래픽 작업에 맞춰져 있다고 듣긴 했습니다.
<autowiz> 4차선 초고속 도로랑 16차선 저속도로는 그 특징이 좀 다르지요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런거군요
<autowiz> 아니 저는 뭐 그냥 주워들은거라 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 큰일은 아니고 요즘 엉망진창 되는 거 같아서요..
<razGon_MINILA> 일은 일대로 하는데, 잘되는데, 제가 하고 싶은게 아니여서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 영혼없는 진료중입니다.. 부끄럽지만요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그런다고 해서 환자에 대해서 고민이 없는 건 아니지만,
<razGon_MINILA> 그런거죠. 삼국지에서 어려운 시기 다거치고 2/3를 차지해서 시간이 결국은 승리하는 그런시기 같은.
<autowiz> 그래도 누군가를 치료한다는건 참 뿌듯할거 같아요
<razGon_MINILA> 물론 고민도 있고 문제도 있지만.... 그건  진료외적인 그리고 어찌 할수 없는 문제고요
<razGon_MINILA> 뭘 바꿔야 하는데 바꿔지는 것도 아니고 해서요
<autowiz> 다시 하시거나 , 수정이 불가능 하다면 ... 저도 이말 참 싫어하지만 받아들이는 수 밖에 없을지도 모르지요
<autowiz> 특히나 틀린 부분이 아닌 , 성격이 다르다거나 그런건 고쳐지지도 않고 고쳐야할 문제가 아니기도 하고
<autowiz> 불편은한데 혼자힘으론 어떻게 되는것도 아니고.
<bluedusk> 제 무릅도 고치고 싶어요
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<autowiz> 어디가 어떻게 불편하신가요
<bluedusk> 무릅 십자인대 파열이요
<bluedusk> 왼쪽 전방 십자인대 파열
<bluedusk> ceph cache-tier 해둔 data는 언제 flush 되는거지?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 전방십자인대 파열.
<razGon_MINILA> 입신자 술법.
<razGon_MINILA> 신의 아들로 입적시키는...
<razGon_MINILA> 무릎이 어떻게 아프신데요?
<bluedusk> 음 뒤로 완전히 굽혀지지 않아요
<bluedusk> 앞으로 힘줘서 쫙 펴지기는 하는데
<razGon_MINILA> 아 그러면
<bluedusk> 좀 뻐근하다고 해야 하나
<bluedusk> 그리고 뜀빡질같은거 할때..
<razGon_MINILA> 햄스트링쪽에 마사시해주시ㅣ구요.
<bluedusk> 무릅을 자꾸 삔다고 해야 하나.;
<razGon_MINILA> 그리ㅣ고 앞에 대퇴직근쪽에 따뜻하게 해주세요
<bluedusk> 수슬 안하고 버티고 있는데
<bluedusk> 수슬 해야 하나 고민중이에요ㅠ ㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 십자인대가 후방십자인대쪽과 유착이 일어나서 그럴겁니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 수술하셔야 될겁니다. 안해도 살긴 하지만, 고령으로 가는 길목에서
<bluedusk> 헐.. 유착..정경유착같은 ..
<razGon_MINILA> 유착때문에 무릎이 안굽혀지는 것도 있고요.
<razGon_MINILA> 햄스트링이나 대퇴직근의 문제도 있는경우도 많아요
<autowiz> 물리치료정도로 호전될 수 있는지 수술을 해야만하는지
<autowiz> 알아봐보시고 수술을 해야만 한다면 시간 여유있으실때 해버리는게 낫지 않을까 싶습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 수술은 하셔야 할겁니다.
<bluedusk> http://www.hidoc.co.kr/healthqna/view/C0000078197
<bluedusk> 무릅 십자인대는 회복이 안되는군요
<bluedusk> 아흨
<razGon_MINILA> 인대 회복하는게 아시는 바와 같이 프롤로나 PRP인데 PRP는 통증이 심하고 비싸지만 효과는 있습니다.
<bluedusk> prp는 첨들어보는데요
<razGon_MINILA> 다만 우리나라에서 정형외과에서는 비수술적인 치료법이라서 이부분에 대한 치료를 인정안합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 자가혈의 체내 혈소판을 응집해서 추출 재주사 하는 것입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 무쟈게 아파요.
<razGon_MINILA> 부위가 그부위면 아주 실력있는 의사에게 해야 합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 부위가 좀 어려운 부위
<bluedusk> 음.. 십자인대에도 효과가 있을까요?
<razGon_MINILA> 효과는 있습니다만. 문제는 부위가 어려운 부위..
<bluedusk> 쩝.. 실력있는 의사분 찾는것도 어렵겠네요..
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠
<autowiz> 제가 배워서 오겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 그리고 인터넷 검색해보니
<bluedusk> 십자인대에는 거의 잘 안해준다고 하네요
<bluedusk> 정식적인 치료법 자체가 아니라고
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 어려운 부위라서 그래요.
<razGon_MINILA> 확률이 낮은 부위라서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 회당 30만원 치료에 졸라 아프고 3회 치료햇어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 회복이 안되면....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 그래서 잘안해줘요
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 뭐 실비보험들어가있으니
<bluedusk> 병원비는 문제될거 없구요
<bluedusk> 좀 잘하는 병원 수소문 해봐야겟네요
<bluedusk> 더 늦기전에
<razGon_MINILA> 라파메디앙스가 좋기는 한데요. 실비가 안됩니다. PRP는요
<bluedusk> 아 그래요?
<bluedusk> 병원비는 무조건 100% 보장되는줄 알았는데요
<autowiz> 팀뷰어 포트는 동적으로 왔따갔다 하지 않을까 싶은데 이거 막을려면 시그니쳐로 막아야 하지 않을까요?
<autowiz> 아니면 팀뷰어 중계 서버 ip 목록을 뽑은다음에 다 차단해도 될거 같기도 한데 이건 좀 귀찮을거 같은데요 ㅠㅠ
<LinDol> 컁컁
<jason_kr> ^^
<LinDol> jason_kr, 안녕하세요 제이슨옹 :)
<pchero_work> 린돌옹 안녕하세요. :)
<LinDol> pchero_work, 피씨영웅옹 안녕하세요 :)
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕들하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요! :D
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 담달에 건물 전체 전기를 2일동안 중단할거라는데, Ceph 클러스터 셧다운 시킬 생각하니까 벌써부터 스트레스네요...
<HolyKnight> http://kko.to/pJOKd93Ww
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ  재밌네요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-18
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ 몇일만에 왔습니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 하긴 이틀동안 중단이면
<bluedusk> ups 도 필요가 없겠네요...
<bluedusk> 예비 발전기?!?!
<jun_> 발전기..?
<Work^Seony> 발전기는 있지만, 그래도 2일이면 너무 길어서 안되요
<autowiz> 대대적으로 정전이 되거나 정전 작업 하면서
<autowiz> 셧다운 메뉴얼도 정비하게 되고 그렇더라구요
<autowiz> 처음으로 UPS 고장으로 전체 다운 됐을때는 앞이 막막했었어요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 헐... 전체다운은 좀 그렇네요
<autowiz> 상전작업 때문에 전기가 나갔었는데 잠깐 화장실 갔다오니
<autowiz> 전산실이 조용~ 한거에요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그동안 너무 편하게 지냈는지, 매일 게임하면서도 뭔가 허전하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 진짜 레고나 해야하나...
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 아가씨를 만나세요 ..라고 할려고 봤더니..
<bluedusk> 기혼이시네요..
<bluedusk> 안타깝..
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 미혼이래도 그건 싫어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, ceph 쪽 볼륨으로
<Work^Seony> 앞으로 여자는 제 와이프가 마지막입니다...
<bluedusk> db에서 사용하는것도 있나요?
<bluedusk> 여기 db에서  ceph 볼륨 때다가 사용하는게 있는데
<bluedusk> 그게 ceph rebalance 될때.. 성능저하가 심각한가 봐요..
<Work^Seony> 음... 저희는 오픈스택에서 스토리지 자체를 ceph로 쓰고 있어요
<bluedusk> 네 그건 들어서 알고 있어요
<bluedusk> 그래서 여쭤보는거
<bluedusk> 저도 테스트 해보긴 했는데
<bluedusk> 약 10% 정도 성능하락이 보이긴 하더라구여ㅛ
<Work^Seony> 리밸런싱이라면 당연히 그렇지 않을까 싶은데요...
<bluedusk> 리벨랜싱될때..
<bluedusk> 근데 그렇게 슬로우쿼리 떨어지면서 서비스에 장애가 일어날정도로
<bluedusk> 문제가 발생한다는 고객사 크레임이 많은가 봐요
<bluedusk> 캐시티어를 쓰면
<bluedusk> 좀 괜찮아 질거 같기도 한데
<Work^Seony> 어 그래요? 음... 그 정도까진 아닐텐데...
<bluedusk> 일단 제가 테스트 해본 결과로는
<Work^Seony> ceph의 기법이, osd가 많아야 성능이 제대로 나오는 구조잖아요..
<bluedusk> 그쵸
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 osd가 적으면 그럴수도 있을 거에요..
<bluedusk> osd 96개 사용중이에요
<bluedusk> 근데도 그래요
<Work^Seony> 음...  스위치는 10g구요?
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 10g rr로 본딩해서 두개
<bluedusk> vlan 태깅 해놔서그걸 놔눠 쓰긴 하는데
<bluedusk> 역시나 아키텍쳐 전체적인 기반 자체가
<Work^Seony> 음... 그 정도에서 osd 하나 장애 생겨서 리밸런싱하는 정도면 거의 장애가 없을텐데..
<bluedusk> 실제 vm 10개 동시에 mysql에 sysbench로 돌려보면
<bluedusk> 평상시에 초당 트렌잭션이 200~250개 사이에
<bluedusk> 리밸런싱때는 150~180 정도
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 리밸런싱할때 웨이트? 여튼 그것도 최대한 낮췄는데도 그렇더라구요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 좀 솔직히 말씀드리자면 저는 오픈스택이랑 ceph가 좀 그런게, 정말이지 어딘지 원인모를 성능하락이 생기는게 뭐 때문인지 정말 미치겠어요...
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그게 오픈스택 때문인건지, ceph 때문인건지를 모르겠는 거에요...
<bluedusk> 일단 구조상으론 network 와osd disk i/o 말고는..
<bluedusk> 실제 vm단에서는 io/wait가 겁나 오르긴 하던데
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 rrd로 ceph 클러스터 io/wait 계속 그래프 찍고 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> idle이 거의 90%에요..
<Work^Seony> 95%에서 내려가질 않아요
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, ㅋㅋㅋ irqbalance 데몬이 안떠있었...;
<bluedusk> 하아.. 진짜 여기 좀 개판인듯.;
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 주식팔고나니 폭등하고
<ipeter> 주식 사고나니 폭락하고
<ipeter> 이게 인생인가요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아침부터 해탈하게 만듭니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 역시 전 투자에는 젬병인가봐요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그냥 주식에 묻어두고 살아야지
<Work^Seony> 기술적 분석 하신거 아니에요?
<ipeter> 아니요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그냥 이거 괜찮다하고 사려구요.
<Work^Seony> 설마 걍 단순히 일봉차트 분석으로만?
<ipeter> 네네
<Work^Seony> 아... 그러니까 그렇게 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 원래 대형/전문 투자자들이 팔아야할 때 걔네들이 제일 먼저 팔고 가격 떨어지고나면 개미들이 팔고,
<Work^Seony> 대형투자자들이 가장 쌀 때 사서 가격 많이 오르면 개미들이 하고...
<ipeter> 지금 씨티가 주식을 어마어마하게 샀어요.
<ipeter> 지금 올라탈때인가요?
<ipeter> 시티그룹이요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그 와중에 잘못된 정보가 많이 나돌게 되죠..
<razGon_MINILA> 허걱...
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 셀트리온 폭등하네요.
<ipeter> 어제 괜히 팔았나요
<ipeter> 다시 올라타야할지 좀 걱정이네요.
<bluedusk> 일단 irqbalanceee 데몬 올려서  테스트 해보는데
<bluedusk> 리발란싱때 ㅇ영향도가 좀 적었으면 하네요
<HolyKnight> 이거 신기하네유
<HolyKnight> http://www.slrclub.com/bbs/vx2.php?id=free&divpage=5716&no=34681370
<bluedusk> 어차피 저랑 상관없는 이앾기라 ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ^^;
<HolyKnight> @cyfel: 인사팀장 뿐 아니라 많은 이들이 공감할만한 ... '일찍 태어나서 다행이야'라는 말을 동생놈 놀려먹기 위해서가 아니라 진지하게 되새기게 될 날이 올 줄은 몰랐다. 죄송합니다 여러분. pic.twitter.com/XHiMRBtsnZ
<Work^Seony> 페북 우분투 페이지에 유저들이 따로 채팅방을 여는 글이 올라왔는데, 우리 "공식"채팅방은 사람들이 전혀 모르고 있다라는게 확실해졌군요...
<bluedusk> 뭐
<bluedusk> 그렇죠
<bluedusk> 이미 다  따로 산으로 강으로ㅗ 바다로 우주로
<bluedusk> beyond  earth!!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> cehpp osd쪽 disk scheduler랑 network kernel parameter 조ㅗ금 바꿔봤는데 효과가 좀 있어ㅓㅆ으면 좋겠네요
<bluedusk> 아 클라이언트쪽 op/s 가 떨어지긴 하네요
<bluedusk> cache tier 가 답일듯..
<bluedusk> ssd를 꼽아줘야 이걸 하지 아 진짜 답답하긴
<bluedusk> 확실히 tuneing 하니 osd 노드쪽 i/o 분산되는건 좀더 안정적으로 보이긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.  좀 더 지켜봐야 알 수 있겠네요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<midas0615> 처음 뵙겠습니다. 탈윈도우를 위해 우분투로 갈아탄 생초보입니다. 잘부탁드립니다.^^
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 전 탈컴맹을 위해 우분투로 갈아탄 생초보이지만 잘부탁드립니다.
<bluedusk> 하지만 인사하신분은 이미 사라짐
<bluedusk> jason_kr_,
<commania> 여기 계신 분들이 컴맹이면
<commania> 저는...ㅠㅠ
<commania> ...페도라는 그래픽 드라이버가 말썽이군요ㅜ...
<commania> 방학이고 하니 싹 다 지우고 우분투/ 8.1 클린설치를...
<commania> 혹시 우분투 그놈 쓰시는 분 계세요?
<bluedusk> 우붕투 그놈 안씀요
<bluedusk> 전 xfce
<bluedusk> 가끔 kde
<bluedusk> 가끔  cinamon
<PotatoGim> xfce나 xmonad
<bluedusk> twm 쓰시는 ㅂㅌ 분들도 계실듯..
<jun_> twm???
<ircCloud^Seony> 굉장히 오래되고 기본적인 윈도우 매니저에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실상 제대로 쓸 수 없는 wm이죠.
<bluedusk> 아니에요 ㅂㅌ분들은 잘 쓰시더라구요..
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런거 쓸거면 차라리 i3 쓰는게 더 낫지 않나요?
<PotatoGim> xmonad!
<PotatoGim> dwm!
<jason_kr_> 뭔 소리래요? bluedusk
<jason_kr_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> ..??? 대화에 낄수가 없네요... 무슨이야기인지..ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 오예 역시 손대면 손댈수록
<bluedusk> 성능이 안나오네
<bluedusk> 킹왕짱인듯 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 오오.. 마이너스의 손
<PotatoGim> 어떤 것을 만지셨기에...
<bluedusk> 아무것도 손대지 않았습니다.
<bluedusk> 전 단지 컴맹일뿐
<bluedusk> 아 근데 진짜 만지면 만질수록 안나오네요
<bluedusk> 짱남
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그래도 성능이 안나오면 다행일지도.... 저는 만지면 뻑나는데;;;
<jun_> 블덕님 힘내십시쇼!!!!! 할수 있습니다!
<bluedusk> 못함
<bluedusk> 저 컴맹이라
<bluedusk> 만지면 뻑나는건
<bluedusk> 고치면 되는데
<bluedusk> 성능이슈는 좀 짱남
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아흠
<bluedusk> 뭐 만족할만한 결과는 안나오네요
<bluedusk> 쩝 한계인듯
<commania> 안녕하세요 선교님ㅎㅎ
<commania> 저 기억하세요?
<sungyo> comnaia, 꾸벅....
<sungyo> 제가 너무 오랜만에 왔나보네요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<sungyo> 컴매니아..입으로 읽으니 기억이 나네요
<sungyo> 웁?
<sungyo> 나가신줄 모르고 뒷북을 둥둥둥...
<autowiz> 블더님 계신가요?
<autowiz> 유닉스 엔지니어 구한다는곳 있어서 추천드릴까 하구요 , 저도 뭐 자세한건 모르는 상황인데 전화라도 한번 드려보시는건 어떨까 싶어서
<commania> 안녕하세요
<commania> 자꾸 라즈베리파이에 연결한 하드가 접촉불량으로 떨어져서...
<commania> 양면테이프로 고정시켜놓고 다시 접속합니다
<commania> 한번 떨어지면 재부팅해야 다시 제자리로 마운트되니까 여간 불편한게 아니죠..
<HolyKnight> 아까 성요님
<HolyKnight> 오셔뜸
<commania> 엇갈렸군요..
<sungyo> 후들후들....
<sungyo> 하...하드가 접촉 불량....
<sungyo> 2.5인갇요?
<commania> 네
<sungyo> 무섭군요.. ㅎ...하드가 접촉불량이라뇨
<commania> 옛날 노트북 하드고요
<sungyo> 스카시?
<commania> 외장하드 케이스에 넣어서 라즈베리파이에 물렸습니다
<commania> 그래서 접촉 불량이 난 거에요
<sungyo> 그럼 USB단자?
<commania> 외장하드 케이스가 친구한테 얻어 온 건데 USB 단자가 불안불안...
<commania> 네
<sungyo> 아 이거 무섭군요
<commania> SATA입니다
<commania> 스카시급으로 옛날은 아니고요ㅎㅎ;;
<sungyo> 제일로 무서운거...원격지에 하드가 접촉불량으로 부팅이 멈췄을 때
<commania> 전 스카시는 옛날 컴퓨터 책에서만 본 세대라...
<sungyo> 3시간을 달려가야 하는 상황.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 3시간을!
<commania> 여름밤에 어울리는 무서운 이야기군요
<sungyo> 단자 하나 접촉이 안된 것 만으로...
<commania> 스카시=SCSI던가요?
<sungyo> 몇번 당해보고 나면, '서버'란 모롬지기 튼튼해야 함'을 몸소 뼈속 깊~이 배우게 되더라구요
<sungyo> IDE라고 하는군요.
<commania> 아 스카시가 IDE에요???
<sungyo> IDE중 최근 방식이 스카시였나..아마 그랬던걸로...
<commania> 아......
<sungyo> 정확히 제가 여쭐려 한 용어는 IDE였어요.
<sungyo> 인터넷에서 '디지털 네이티브'라는 중고책을 한권 구매했는데...
<commania> IDE 외장하드도 하나 가지고 있는데,
<sungyo> 왠걸 펼쳐보니 영문으로, 저자 인사말과 필체사인이 떡!
<sungyo> 친필사인이 떡!
<commania> 그건 멀쩡하고 지금 쓰는 SATA 외장하드는 접촉불량이 난 상황...
<commania> 초판이었나요?
<sungyo> 모르겠어요 그랬는지...
<commania> 아니면 직접 사인을 받은 책이었을까요?
<commania> 얼마전에 인터넷에서 이런 글을 봤어요.
<sungyo> 주저리주저리 적어저있는거 보니, 저자가 직접 사인해서 보냈나봐요
<commania> 학교 도서관에 웹툰 단행본이 들어왔는데
<commania> 친필사인이 된 초판본이었다고...
<commania> 요즘은 무슨 초판 중 100권은 사인본이라던지 그런 게 있나 봐요
<sungyo> 그냥 사인도 아니고 저자가 주저리주저리 편지도 적어줬어요
<commania> 저는 디지털 네이티브일까요.
<sungyo> 한국어판이 나와서 나 정말기쁘다!
<sungyo> 이를 통해 사업이 확장되길 바란다!
<commania> 어렸을 땐 아버지 방에서 흘러 나오는 모뎀 접속음을 들으며 자랐으며
<commania> 초등학교 3학년 때부터 온라인 활동을 시작
<commania> 중학교 가서는 기계덕후...
<sungyo> 옹아리를 모댐 접속음으로 할 기새군요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<commania> 제가 배운 첫 영어단어가...
<commania> 섬바디 헬프미!
<sungyo> 아빠~ 엄마~ 이거 말고....'치지지지직~ 삐~~'
<sungyo> SOMEBODY HELP ME~
<sungyo> 어느 섭이셨나요 ㅋ
<commania> 서버요?
<commania> 버추어캅이라는 패키지 게임이었습니다.
<sungyo> SOMEBODY HELP ME -> 왠지 해외 온라인 게임 냄새가...
<commania> 아버지가 하셨고요
<sungyo> 아...
<commania> 아버지는 그 당시 인터넷 커뮤니티도 오유, 디시인사이드 등 많이 돌아다니셨다고 합니다..
<commania> 저도 커서 알았어요
<commania> 어머니도 당연 잘 모르셨고요
<sungyo> 몇년생이세요?
<commania> 96년생이요
<sungyo> 19?18?
<commania> 99년도에 집에 컴퓨터 들어왔으니...
<commania> 스물이죠
<commania> 대학 새내기입니다
<sungyo> 그러셨군요...
<Darkcircle> 96년생이면 -ㅅ-
<sungyo> 쥐띠?
<Darkcircle> 채연옹이랑 동갑인데
<commania> 선교님은 전에 1월 세미나에서 뵜던 것 같은데요ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 대학 다니는 아저씨(?)
<commania> 그때 대학 들어간다고 말씀드렸었죠...
<sungyo> 베어본 들고나온 아저씨와 마주치셨다면 제가 맞습니다.
<Darkcircle> 아저씨랰ㅋㅋ
<commania> 네 조택이었나 그...
<Darkcircle> 세상에 -ㅠ-
<sungyo> 네...구입하면 조타 만다는 그 조택...
<Darkcircle> 베어본 좋은데 -ㅅ- 업글만 잘하면 ... 안해도 SSD 붙이고 잘 쓰기만 하면..
<sungyo> 음. 생각해보니 데스크탑 구매로 그 베어본이 남을 기새인데,
<sungyo> 이번기회에 그거로 섭을 갈아타야겠군요.
<Darkcircle> 실험용으로 쓰기에 참 좋죠 (?) 아마도 ...
<sungyo> 전기세를 서버가 너무 많이 냠냠냠 잡아먹어서...
<Darkcircle> 난 itx 보드로 갈아타고 싶은데 -ㅅ-  침울 ...
<commania> 얼마전에 사촌 동생 집에 갔다가
<commania> 놀라운 광경을 목격했어요
<sungyo> 발열도 많고...
<sungyo> 서버실에 들어가면 열기가 후!끈!
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ?
<commania> 10살입니다 사촌동생이...
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ??
<Darkcircle> 요새 10살은 무서워요.
<sungyo> (궁금.궁금)
<Darkcircle> 건들면 안됨 ㅋㅋ
<commania> 근데 컴퓨터에 윈도우10을 뙇!
<sungyo> 윈십?윈쉽?
<commania> 윈도우7과 듀얼부팅까지!
<commania> 파티션도 본인이 나눴는지 어쨌는진 몰라도
<Darkcircle> 난 요새 ... 초딩중에 12~13살 정도면 좀 휘어잡을 수 있을거 같은데 10~11살은 절대 못건드림
<sungyo> 잘 하면 배치파일까지 짤 기새군요.
<commania> 잘 나눠져 있었고요
<Darkcircle> 14~15살도 마찬가지 중2병들 ㅋㅋㅋ
<commania> 배치파일은...
<commania> 저는 고딩땐가? 포탈 복돌 할려고 짰었...
<commania> 물론 지금은 정품입니다. 연쇄할인마...ㅠ
<Darkcircle> steam? ㅋㅋ
<commania> 네
<commania> 포탈이 스팀 게임이죠
<sungyo> 태블릿pc를 사서 우분투를 깔았는데
<sungyo> 나쁘지 않네요.
<commania> 오호
<commania> 어떤 기종을 사셨나요?
<Darkcircle> steam때문에 오리진이 무리수를 두고 있죠 .. 갑자기 생각나네 "지나친 세일은 게임의 격을 떨어뜨립니다" 던가 =3
<commania> Vivotab note 8 사용중인데
<sungyo> SONY VAIO DUO 11(자랑하게 대문자로..)
<commania> 리눅스깔고싶어서 근질근질합니다
<commania> 베이트레일은 아직 리눅스가 안 깔리더라고요
<Darkcircle> Sony vaio가 노트북 사업부를 한국에서 치웠죠?
<sungyo> 그런거 같아요.;
<Darkcircle> 발암기업 Sony vaio
<Darkcircle> ... 내가 복수전공하게 만든 ...
<commania> 바이오 자체가
<commania> 소니에서 분사됐죠
<commania> 튕기셨...?
<Darkcircle> 바이오 서비스 센터 엔지니어 졸라 실력없음. ..
<sungyo> 그 발암기업에 데인 장본인 -> DC
<commania> DC요?
<commania> 아아
<sungyo> 닭썱...
<sungyo> 타이핑하기 귀찮..
<commania> DC는 디씨코믹스인가 디씨인사이드인가 할인인가
<sungyo> 끙;
<Darkcircle> 솔직히 그때 고장났던거 초딩한테 고치라고 시켰으면 엔지니어보다 더 잘고쳐요
<commania> 직류전원인가
<commania> 제 사촌동생 불러올게요(?)
<bluedusk> 엌
<sungyo> AS발암을 무릎쓰고 바이오로 간 이유는...
<sungyo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Laptop/Sony/Vaio/Duo11/Trusty
<Darkcircle> 그거 예전에 전원부 타서 버렸 ...
<bluedusk> 초굇수 Darkcircle 님이다
<sungyo> 순전히 저 글을 읽고...
<sungyo> bluedusk 꾸벅..
<Darkcircle> 헐 우주의 신 급 실력을 갖춘 블덕옹께서 저한테 그러시면 ...
<Darkcircle> "개미 퍼먹어" 잖아요 OTL
<Darkcircle>  =3
<commania> 근데 요즘의 컴덕 꿈나무들은
<commania> 드라이버라는 개념이 희미해져가요..
<bluedusk> sungyo, 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 아니 제대로 할줄아는언어도 하나 없는 제가 우주의 신급이면...
<commania> 그도 그럴것이 윈도우8부터 웬만한 드라이버는 내장이라...
<bluedusk> 도대체..
<sungyo> 드라이버, 그거 뭔가요, 뭐 쪼이고 풀때 쓰는거 아닌가요..
<commania> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<commania> 그게 정확히
<Darkcircle> 내장의 개념이기보단
<Darkcircle> 그냥 패키지에 넣고 파는거죠
<commania> 그 10살짜리 사촌동생이 했던 말입니다
<sungyo> 우행행행~ ^0^
<Darkcircle> 마치 리눅스 커널에 드라이버가 이미 딸려들어가 있듯.
<Darkcircle> 뭐 내장이 틀린 말은 아니니까 사실...
<sungyo> 방학이 되니 업무량이 폭주...
<Darkcircle> 내장이 embedded도 되지만 built-in
<commania> 후 방학은 했다만...
<sungyo> 읽어야 할 책이 산더미...
<Darkcircle> 전 작년까지만해도 오 방학이군 -ㅅ- 평화로워졌어 ...
<Darkcircle> 였는데
<commania> 제 학점이 리눅스 커널 버전이랑 비슷할 것 같아서 걱정입니다...
<Darkcircle> 올해는 무슨 방학이 메르스로 장악 ...
<commania> 아 맞다 4.0 나왔...
<sungyo> 전 그럼 강의준비 하러 좀 들어가보겠습니다.
<commania> 네 안녕히가세요
<Darkcircle> mainline : 4.1-rc8, stable : 4.0.5, longterm : 3.18.16, linux-next : next-20150618
<Darkcircle> 이미 커널이 저렇게 나와있 ..
<commania> 네...ㅋㅋ
<commania> 학점이 4.1이면
<Darkcircle> 강의준비라니 -ㅅ- ...
<commania> 초굇수...
<sungyo> 닭섥 혹시 카ㅋ오 봇 돌리는거 있나요?
<Darkcircle> 카카오요? API도 없을텐데 ..
<commania> 커널버전하니
<Darkcircle> IRC 봇이라면야 돌릴수는 있는데 ...
<sungyo> 뚫어서 많이들 돌리던데...
<commania> 얼마전에 학생회관 서점에서 전공서적 원서를 만원 균일가에 팔더라고요
<Darkcircle> 애초 이 채널 철칙이 봇은 안돌리는게 맞 ...
<commania> 한번 지금은 못 알아먹더라도 컴덕컴덕한 서적을 사볼려고
<sungyo> 저희 반 클래스에서 하나 돌렸으면 하는데 공개된 소스가 이전거라 잘 안되더라구요.
<Darkcircle> 제한적으로 일부 기능만 돌리는 목적으로 쓸 수는 있는데 웬만하면 안하는게 맞다고 봐요 . 예전에 봇돌렸다가 이 채널 골로 간적이 있어서 .
<commania> 들여다보다 리눅스 커널 개발 서적이 눈에 들어왔는데...
<sungyo> <- 이 채널?
<sungyo> 묘봇
<commania> 2.4버전 기준 서술...
<Darkcircle> 묘봇 말고 ... 훨씬 전에
<commania> 심지어 부록이 CD입니다...
<commania> 언제적 책인지...
<sungyo> 그리고보니 묘봇이 조용한에ㅛ
<Darkcircle> 우분투 챈이 HanIRC를 주서버로 두고 있을 무렵
<Darkcircle> 거의 6년전이구나
<commania> 여기 채널 개설일이 접속할 때 뜨던데
<Darkcircle> 2.4는 버리시고 ... 아마 대학교 다니신다니까
<commania> 2009년쯤이네요
<Darkcircle> 도서관 잘 뒤져보세요
<commania> 네 그럴 생각입니다
<Darkcircle> 도서관에 진짜 애들이 거들떠보지도 않는 별의별 책들이 있으니 ...
<sungyo> 누가 파일 공개하면 일일이 다운받기가 번거로와서, 하나 돌려볼까 찾아봤는데 잘 안되더라구요.
<Darkcircle> 대학원생도 우습게도 .. 도서관 활용 잘 안함.
<commania> 이번 방학 반은 집에 올라가 있고
<commania> 반은 광주에 머물 건데
<sungyo> 세종대였나, 거기선 봇이 '식단'도 알려주고 막 그러던데
<Darkcircle> GIST?
<commania> 아쉽게도 집에 있을 기간의 우분투 나눔행사가 취소됐군요...
<commania> 전대입니다.
<Darkcircle> 전대면 ...
<commania> 지스트면 좋겠으나...ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 생각해보니 봇을 돌리면서 역으로 학교 내 각급별 카톡을 실시간으로 모니터링해보는것도 나쁘지 않...
<Darkcircle> 여기 가끔 오는 LinDol옹이 선배일텐데
<Darkcircle> bluedusk, 그렇지 않냐옹 /-ㅠ-/
<commania> 예전에 우분투 광주 나눔행사를 저희 과가 있는 건물에서 했더라고요
<Darkcircle> 맞아요. 그거 행사 주관하신분이 린돌옹임.
<commania> 지금은 일반개방을 하지 않아서 행사를 더 이상 할 수 없지만요...
<Darkcircle> 지금 초~대기업 ㅇ 모 회사에서 노예생활(?)을 하고 있지만
<commania> ㅇ...
<Darkcircle> 원래 일반 개방 안해요
<sungyo> ㅇ...ㅇ...
<commania> 원래는 누리라운지 개방 했었습니다.
<sungyo> ㅇㄹㅋ?
<Darkcircle> 개방을 안하는게 맞아요.
<commania> 선배들의 증언에 의하면...
<Darkcircle> 그리고 개방을 한다고 하면 계약하고 사용료를 지불해야해요
<Darkcircle> 그게 맞는거.
<commania> 지금은 학생들한테도 예약받고 열어주죠
<Darkcircle> 학생들한테는 개방해주는게 맞는데 ...
<Darkcircle> 전 그걸 운영적 경험까지 해본 입장이라 (...)
<Darkcircle> 그냥 개방은 안되고 ... 시간대별 팀별로 ...
<Darkcircle> 같은 사람에게는 며칠 이내로 중복 예약 못하게 ...
<commania> 중복예약은 가능하게 되어있습니다
<Darkcircle> 과별로 인원별로 돌아가면서 예약할 수 있게 그렇게 관리를 해요
<commania> 대신 시간대별로 전날에 예약은 꼭 해야 하죠
<Darkcircle> 물론 중복 예약이 가능하려면
<Darkcircle> 사용 인원이 별로 없는 경우에 한해서임
<Darkcircle> 여기 인서울권 대학 올라오면
<commania> 생각보다 별로 없어요
<Darkcircle> 애들 팀 과제 한다고 막 6~7시까지 라운지 쓰다 가는 애들 있음.
<Darkcircle> 세미나실만 해도 과 건물에 6~7개 박아놨는데
<commania> 예약 안해도 되는 그냥 나무 벤치가 있어서...
<Darkcircle> 그거가지고 안차니까 아얘 강의실 방 벽을 몽땅 뽀개고
<commania> 예약들 귀찮아서 보통 거기서 팀과제를...
<Darkcircle> 비오는날에는 폭망 ㅋㅋ
<commania> 실내에 있습니다
<bluedusk> 몰려요
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹이라 잘모름
<Darkcircle> 사실 음 대학교 라운지에 가장 필요한건
<commania> 그래도 어느정도 개방되어있어서 시원하니까 많이 쓰더라고요ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle> 음료 디스펜서가 아닌가 싶은데
<Darkcircle> 콜라를 무한정 뽑아먹을 수 있는 -ㅠ-
<commania> 저희는 자판기 보기 힘들어요ㅠ
<Darkcircle> 자판기 말고 음료 디스펜서요
<commania> 아 그
<Darkcircle> 맥도날드 같은데서 볼수 있는 ... 컵 대면 나오는거
<Darkcircle> ㅇㅇ
<commania> 롯X리아같은데 있는...
<Darkcircle> 얼음 나오는데 대면 드르륵 하고 얼음 나오고
<commania> 무한정...이면 현실적으로 어렵지 않을까요...
<Darkcircle> 학교가 돈이 얼마나 많은데 그걸 못하겠어요 ㅋㅋ 관리가 문제일 뿐이지 ... 전문 관리생 배치하면 일도 아니죠
<Darkcircle> 어차리 탄산 탱크 붙이고 음료 베이스 넣고 물넣고 하는게 다인데
<Darkcircle> 아침에 6시쯤 돌리기 시작해서 8시쯤 되면 시원하게 이미 다 준비되어 있고
<commania> 캬...
<sungyo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMZZ7SZ-4Qw
<commania> 진짜 있으면 좋긴하겠네요
<commania> 근데 저희 학생회에선 절대 안해주겠죠
<Darkcircle> 전 자판기 관리 직접 해봤어요.
<commania> 음료 흘린다고...
<Darkcircle> 커피 뽑아먹는거 캔 자판기 둘 다.
<Darkcircle> 음료 흘리지 않게 하려면
<Darkcircle> 테이블에 홀을 뚫어서 컵을 거기에 꼽고 있게 하면됨.
<sungyo> 홀은 누가 뚫죠....
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle> 테이블 주문 배치할때 뚫어달라고 하면 되죠
<sungyo> 아.....
<sungyo> 전 힘좋은 드릴과 뚫는 연장을 생각하고 있...
<sungyo> 역시 사람은 배워야 하는군요 \^0^/
<Darkcircle> 그런거 안하면 제품 팔지 말아야지. 대형 조직에서 업체한테 기자재를 사는 이유가
<commania> 드론이라...
<Darkcircle> 업체가 나중에 지 능력 가지고 있는대로 커스터마이징을 다 해주는거기 때문에
<commania> 드론이라는 개념 자체는 있은지 오래되지 않았나요?
<Darkcircle> 물론 당연히 추가 비용 있고 .
<Darkcircle> 드론 말고 드릴.
<sungyo> 드릴 말고 드론...
<commania> 저 유튜브 동영상에 관한 겁니다ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 아 저거 ...
<commania> 세 얼간이라는 영화에서 주인공 란초가 날리죠
<commania> 1999년에...
<commania> (물론 개봉년도가 아닌 작중년도가 1999년입니다)
<bluedusk> 아니 저도
<bluedusk> 퇴근하고 싶다구요
<bluedusk> 왜
<Darkcircle> 웬지 선이 불안한듯 (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<bluedusk> 전 퇴근을 안하는거죠?
<Darkcircle> 왜때문에 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Darkcircle> ㅠㅠ
<commania> 그래서 전 안정적이게
<commania> 유선망에 연결된 라즈베리파이로 접속하고
<commania> SSH 접속으로 쓰지요...
<commania> 채팅 하나 하겠다고 뻘짓...
<bluedusk> 전 회사에서 테스트 서버 달라니간
<bluedusk> 32코어에 램 128기가 짜리 서버를 주던데요
<bluedusk> 근데 하드가 120...
<Darkcircle> 갑부 -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> ..........
<Darkcircle> ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle> 120!
<commania> 언밸런스하네요
<Darkcircle> 좋...다 말았 -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 근데 ssd가 아닌게 함정
<commania> 아니 설마 120TB라던가?!?
<bluedusk> 120GB
<commania> 농담입니다ㅋ
<bluedusk> 128Gb 더라구요
<Darkcircle> 젠투 깔아쓰기에 딱 좋을듯
<bluedusk> 그래서 램디스크 깔아씀
<bluedusk> 이미 데뱐깔았
<bluedusk> 젠투따위
<bluedusk> 묘족이나
<bluedusk> 캬아앙아아아아앙
<Darkcircle> 젠투 따위라니 -ㅅ-
<Darkcircle> -ㅅ- ...
<commania> 크악 램이 하드만하다니...
<bluedusk> vm에서 ssd 테스트 할일있으면
<bluedusk> 램디스크에다가 이미지 만들어서 씀
<bluedusk>  ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<commania> 램이 스스디보다도 빠르지않나요?
<bluedusk> 뭐 그럴까요?
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹이라 그런거 물어보셔도 모릅니다.
<bluedusk> 아몰랑몰랑 열매 먹음
<Darkcircle> 거짓말 "장이" -ㅅ-
<Darkcircle> (...)
<commania> 여기 저보다 컴맹이신 분은 없으신것 같은데ㅠ
<bluedusk> -_-?
<commania> 겸손하셔요...ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 국가공인 컴맹임
<bluedusk> 국가공인 컴맹 자격증
<bluedusk> -_-)v
<Darkcircle> 난 개미나 퍼먹어야 -ㅅ-
<Darkcircle> -ㅠ-v
<bluedusk> 헐 초절정 굇수 개발자가 그러시면 곤란함
<bluedusk> 역시 이 회사는 오래 다닐게 못되는듯
<bluedusk> 진짜 회사 들어갔는데 뭔가 물어보거나
<bluedusk> 토론할사람이 없다 그러면
<bluedusk> 걍 나오는게 좋은듯
<Darkcircle> 일을 몰아 던지는 스타일인가 보네요 -ㅅ-
<Darkcircle> 어디훼사길래 -ㅠ- ;;
<Darkcircle> 그정도면 CTO 급으로 들어가는거나 마찬가지 아닌가 -ㅅ-;
<Darkcircle> 근데 대우가 일개사원급이면 ... 훼사가 막장이거나 고용 담당자가 막장이거나 ..
<Darkcircle> 지금 이시간에도 열심히 젠투는 어딘가 구석을 열심히 빌드 중 ...
<HolyKnight> 블루찡....
<HolyKnight> 회사추천하던데유
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ?
<autowiz> 뭐 조그만 회사 인거 같습니다 자세히는 모르겠는데.
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ?
<autowiz> 근데... 거기 가도 뭘 물어볼 사람이 있을지 없을지 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 뭐 가도 기술적인 이슈를 토론하거나 물어볼사람이 없으면
<bluedusk> 걍 ..
<autowiz> 괜히 잘 모르는회사 소개시켜줬다고 욕만 바가지리 먹는건 아닐런지 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 홀리찡 저 회사 추천해주시게요?
<autowiz> 제 지인이 서버 엔지니어 요청 하시더라구요
<bluedusk> Darkcircle, 일을 몰아던지는게 아니라 걍
<bluedusk> 애초에 첫단추부터 잘못꼬매둔..
<bluedusk> autowiz, 저 리누기 말고는 할줄아는게 ㅇ벗어요
<bluedusk> 심지어 하드웨어는 모름
<Darkcircle> 걍 ~= 막 (...) 헐 -ㅅ-
<Darkcircle> ...........
<bluedusk> 아니 첨에 구축했을때 성능테스트나 복구 절차라던가 그런걸
<bluedusk> 다 그려놧어야 하는데
<bluedusk> 담주 월욜날 서비스 오픈한다는데
<bluedusk> 그런게 하나도 안돼어있..
<bluedusk> 팀장은 걍 하면 되는거 아니냐는 소리나 하고
<Darkcircle> 나오는게 답이군요
<bluedusk> 그럼 디스크 레이드1으로 묶자는 소리나 하고
<Darkcircle> ...
<Darkcircle> 멍청하네 -ㅅ- ...
<bluedusk> 난또 거기에 낚여서
<Darkcircle> 파닥파닥 /-ㅠ-/
<bluedusk> 성능 비교 테스트 자료 2주동안이나 만들어줬는데
<bluedusk> 문제는 디스크가 물리적으로 나가는게 아니였...-_-
<Darkcircle> 스펙도 대충 ... 돌리는것도 대충 다 대충
<bluedusk> 스펙은
<bluedusk> 초 오버사양
<bluedusk> ....
<Darkcircle> 적어도 KVM 기반인지 아닌지 정도는 알려주는게 맞는거 아닌가 -ㅅ-
<Darkcircle> "돈지랄" 이군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Darkcircle> ...
<bluedusk> openstack + ceph 이에요
<Darkcircle> 웬지 돈지랄 맞는듯 -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 근데 ceph에서 osd 죽거나 그래서 rebalance 일어날때 i/o가 떨어지는 문제...
<bluedusk> 근데 문제는  openstack에서 db로 쓰는 instance들이 치명적인..
<Darkcircle> ceph 정도면 꽤 "막 굴릴 만한" 시스템인데
<bluedusk> 성능저하가
<Darkcircle> 쿨럭 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<Darkcircle> 혹시 어딘가에서 메모리 많이 처먹는거 아닌가효 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 아뇨
<Darkcircle> DB면 메모리/IO-sensitive인데
<Darkcircle> 근본적으로
<bluedusk> rebalance 할때 일어나는 i/o랑 openstack 쪽에서 요청되는write i/o랑 병목이 생기는게 원인인거 같은데
<bluedusk> 어케 분리 시킬 방법이 cache-tier 쓰는거 말고는 없을거 같아서
<bluedusk> 2주전부터 이야기 하다가
<bluedusk> 나머지 가능한 방법 다 해서 보여주고
<bluedusk> 오늘 ssd도 아닌 걍 sata disk로 cache-tier 풀 구성해서
<bluedusk> i/o 분리 시켜 볼려고
<bluedusk> 삽질중
<Darkcircle> 뭐 결론적으론 해보고 "돼/안돼" 이거 남은 상황인거 같은데
<Darkcircle> 결국 독고다이네요
<bluedusk> Darkcircle, 근데 팀장이 아키텍쳐를 다 그렸다는데
<Darkcircle> 이걸 가지고 다음주 월욜에 서비스 오픈한다
<bluedusk> 그 아키텍쳐에 대한 책임이 없음
<bluedusk> 걍 말로만..
<Darkcircle> 이건 나가 죽을 각.
<bluedusk> ... 아님 안된다고 배쨰라..
<Darkcircle> 어디 회사예요 ?ㅅ?
<bluedusk> 아니면 하드웨어로 때울려고 그러고
<bluedusk> ....
<Darkcircle> 아 여기선 말하면 안되겠구나 =3
<bluedusk> 저 이번에 이직한데
<Darkcircle> 차라리 이전 직장이 더 나은듯
<bluedusk> 예전 회사는 그래도 이슈 생기면
<bluedusk> 좀 물어보고 토론하고
<Darkcircle> 능력껏 할 수 있는데까지 열심히 파고 가는 스타일.
<bluedusk> 같이 고민할대라도 있었지
<bluedusk> 이건 ...
<bluedusk> 아키텍쳐를 제가 뜯어 고쳐야 할판..;
<Darkcircle> 딱 이스타일이네요
<Darkcircle> "해봤는데 이상하네."
<Darkcircle> (툭 던져주면서) 알아서 해봐.
<bluedusk> 근데 팀장이 올해 연봉이 7...
<Darkcircle> 해결 봐. 되면 말해 끗.
<bluedusk> 시밤
<bluedusk> 딱 일할맘이 떨어짐 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 아니 사실 이건 아키텍쳐 그리면서 초기에 다 집고 넘어갔어야 할 문제인데
<Darkcircle> 웬지 -.- 저 2월달까지 일하다 빡쳐서 팽 시킨 모업체 대표랑 딱 똑같네요
<bluedusk> 말로는 성능테스트 해봤다는데 자료도 안남아 있고
<Darkcircle> PM ㅈ같이 하는거 ..
<Darkcircle> 아키텍처 그리라고 하면 중간에 다 빠져있고
<Darkcircle> 대충 이거 붙이면 돼 이 동작만 되면 되는거야
<bluedusk> 아니 차라리 그러면
<bluedusk> 제가 아키텍쳐 그려서
<Darkcircle> 근데 갑한테 가서 다 물어보면 시스템 졸라 복잡한거처럼 나옴 ㅋㅋㅋ 근데 그 PM 하는 대표 이해 하나도 못함 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 요구조건 만족시키면 되는데
<bluedusk> 하아..
<Darkcircle> 졸라 간단한데 졸라 복잡하게 이해 ...
<bluedusk> 사실 전 컴맹이라서 이해못함
<bluedusk> =3=3=3
<Darkcircle> 그럼 PM이 잘못한거네연 =3 =3=3
<Darkcircle> 솔직히 제가 그 상황이었어도 노이해노답이라 초딩 운동장 가서 개미나 퍼먹고 있었을듯
<bluedusk> ceph 에서 cache-tier를 쓰면 rebalancing 하는 i/o의 병목이 어느정도해결되는 효과가 있을까요? 를
<bluedusk> 물어볼데도 없고.. 같이 고민해볼사람도 없고
<Darkcircle> 는 써니옹 밖에 없을거 같은데
<Darkcircle> 새벽 3~4시쯤이나 돼야 돌아오실거예요
<bluedusk> 첨에는 rebalancing 할때 성능 떨어지는것도 network 쪽으로 몰아가던데
<Darkcircle> 요새는 독고다이 중이시라서 답을 해주실지도 의문 .
<bluedusk> 것도 제가  구간별로 다 로그랑 모니터 찍어보고
<Darkcircle> network 장비는 기가비트로 발라놨을거잖아요 ?ㅅ?
<bluedusk> 하긴 찍어보기 전에 i/o 일거 같다고 이야기 하긴 했지만..
<bluedusk> 10G임
<bluedusk> 단순히 생각해봐도
<Darkcircle> 그러면 네떡 아니네
<bluedusk> 10gnetwork에 sata3에  sata disk꼽아놧으면
<bluedusk> 병목이 어디겠음?
<Darkcircle> 10G인데 네떡에서 병목 생기면 openstack이 ㅂㅅ 아니면 장비가 ㅂㅅ 일건데
<bluedusk> 10g nic x2 RR로 본딩해둠
<Darkcircle> 당연히 디스크에서 나겠죠
<Darkcircle> ㅋㅋㅋ 세상에 -_-
<Darkcircle> SATA3도 ... 정확히 말하자면
<bluedusk> 근데 public이랑 replication network랑 분리 시킨다고 vlan tag로 쪼개둠
<Darkcircle> 6Gbps 전송속도가 딱 난다는 보장 없음.
<Darkcircle> 참 얼마전에 페북에 아무개가 이런 질문을 하던데
<bluedusk> 디스크라 200Mb/s 정도 왔다 갔다 하지 않나요?
<Darkcircle> USB2.0 <-> USB 3.0  보다 USB 3.0<->USB 3.0이 더 느려요 ?ㅅ?// 괴랄함. 도움!
<Darkcircle> (...)
<Darkcircle> 네네
<bluedusk> 헐
<Darkcircle> 평시속도가 그정도 되죠 특히 파일이 자잘하게 쪼개지고 파일당 용량이 작으면 더 느리고 단편화가 심할수록 느리기도 한데 ... 저널링에서는 단편화 얘기꺼내면 개소리고 ..
<bluedusk> health ok 안떨어지네
<Darkcircle> 아 저 위에서 말한 6Gbps는 "이론상 최대 전송속도"죠
<bluedusk> 그쵸
<Darkcircle> 디스크는 spin+seek 딜레이로 전송속도 저하 요인을 다 잡아먹기 때문에
<bluedusk> 근데 뭐 모니터링해보니깐
<bluedusk> 딱 디스크가 병목임
<Darkcircle> 아 이래서 삼성 SSD 엔지니어가 이런 이슈에 붙어줘야되는데
<Darkcircle> 삼성에서 야 돈발라. 하면 그냥 SSD 다 처발라주고
<Darkcircle> ..
<bluedusk> 움?
<bluedusk> 삼성  ssd 쓰는거 있는데
<bluedusk> 한달에 8개씩 나간다던데
<Darkcircle> SSD가지고 맵리듀스한다는 그 미친 아저씨들 지금 뭐할지 -.- 그거 대박이던데 ...
<bluedusk> 불량으로
<Darkcircle> 아 샘숭이라면 적어도 돈을 발라버리잖아요.
<Darkcircle> 삼성 SSD는 비싼걸로 사야될거예요 그리고 NAS에는 별로 안좋을건데
<Darkcircle> NAS는 I/O가 워낙 심해서 ...
<Darkcircle> 벅벅거리다 뭔 일 터질지 모르 ...
<bluedusk> pnfs 는 쓸만하지 않나요?
<bluedusk> 써보진 않았지만
<bluedusk> 괜찮다는 소문이
<Darkcircle> 고려해볼만하죠 ㅠㅠ
<Darkcircle> RAID5 장비 nfs 물려보니까 성능이 엄청 구리던데 ...
<Darkcircle> pnfs로 가면 적어도 3~4배는 빨라질듯 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<Darkcircle> nfs 3라서 구린건가 -_-
<autowiz> 레이드 5 장비를 nfs 로 물렸을때 느리다는건 , 좀 따로따로 이지 않을까요?
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹이라 잘모름
<bluedusk> =3=3=3
<autowiz> raid5 라서 nfs 에서 더 느린건 아닐것도 같네요.
<Darkcircle> 네트웍은 문제 안되는데 I/O 병목이 토악.... -ㅠ- (쿠웩)
<bluedusk> 린도르사마가 소괴기 사준다고 했다는 사싦ㄴ 알고있
<Darkcircle> 한번에 테라급으로 데이터를 실어날라야 하는상황인데
<autowiz> I/O 는 뭐 저도 컴맹이라 방법이 없어요
<autowiz> 그냥 시간을 들이는수 밖에
<Darkcircle> 머신대머신을 본딩으로 물릴 수도 없고 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<bluedusk> 자자
<bluedusk> 전 퇴근도 못하고 사무실에 놀고 있을테니
<autowiz> 블더님 혹시 일마일 이라고 들어보셨나요?
<autowiz> 광주 서비스는 ?
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 아뇨
<bluedusk> 일마니 하라구요?
<autowiz> 제가 하는 회사인데
<bluedusk> 엌
<bluedusk> 사장님
<bluedusk> 굽신굽신
<autowiz> 조만간에 오픈 할거 같거든요. 거기 하둡이랑 오픈 스택 도입된 곳이라
<autowiz> 자리좀 잡히면 추천 넣어드리겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 헐 저같이 미천한 컴맹을
<autowiz> 아직은 뭐 얼마나 커질지 모르겠어요 ...
<bluedusk> 말씀만이라도 감사합니다
<autowiz> 아이고 블더님 정도면 서로 대려갈려고 하지요.   너무너무 겸손한건 남들에게 민폐가 됩니다.
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 이거 ceph health 상태가 clean으로 안떨이질거 같은데 어카죠?
<pchero_work> bluedusk: CEPH health 가 뭐에요?
<Kolay> ceph cluster 아닐까요?
<commania> 인터넷 사정이 좋은데도 접촉불량으로 튕김...
<commania> 하드를 새로 사야겠네요 역시...
<commania> ..
<Kolay> 예전에는 하드디스크도 많이 달고 뭔가 많은 시도를 해봤는데 지금은 필요최소한으로만 활용합니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 출근하셨군요
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 전 퇴근을 못하고 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이른 시간에 나오셨네요 라고 적었따가... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 고생이 많으시네요...
<samahui_ws> 그!러!나! 내일 아니 오늘부터 일요일까지 3일연짱 쉽니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 그래서 그때를 대비해 일을 처리해놓다보니 저도 모르게 그만 이시간이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 잠 못주무셨으니, 집에 가셔서 잠부터 주무시면 반나절이 날아가잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 하루가 날아갈듯해요 ^^;;
<Work^Seony> 흐...  저희 직원 중에 프로그래머 하나 휴가 갔는데, 휴가를 간줄도 모르고 있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 존재가 미미한건가요... 아니면 철두철미해서 빠진줄 모르도록 일을 다 해놓고 간건가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐랄까, 걍 지가 가고싶으면 가는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 구름위의 존재인가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 존재가 미미하다고 얘기하기엔, 프로그래머가 딱 2명 뿐이라 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 3명이네요
<samahui_ws> 전 빠지면 표나게! 일하고 있습니다
<samahui_ws> 꼭 표나도록 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 정확히는 표만 나도록
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저도 그래요
<samahui_ws> 슬슬 들어갈까 했는데 오셨으니 ... 공통관심사인 워킹데드 다음시즌에 대해서...
<samahui_ws> 언제 한답니까?
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 저 워킹데드 안본지 오래됐어요
<samahui_ws> 버리셨군요
<Work^Seony> 예전에, 시즌 몇에선가 방영 하다가 중간에 끊긴적 있잖아요?
<samahui_ws> 네
<Work^Seony> 그때 어쩔 수 없이 못보게 되다가 계속 안보고 있어요
<samahui_ws> 휴방을 좀 길게 했죠 슈퍼볼인가 땜시
<samahui_ws> 그러셨군요
<samahui_ws> 저도 그런식으로하다 끊긴 미드 몇개되죠
<samahui_ws> 요즘은 왕좌의 게임보는데 이것도 휴방들어가네요
<Work^Seony> 한회 한회 감질맛 나는 것도 좀 있고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 감칠맛이 나도 전 아내를 위해 번역해주다보니 한회한회 간격이 좀 길었으면 싶어요 ㅜㅜ시간없이 번역하니 구글번역기같다는 소리 듣게되더군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 아내님이 영어랑 싸우셔서 ... 한글자막을 원하시는군요
<Work^Seony> 영어자막 어디선가 바로바로 나오지 않나봐요?
<samahui_ws> 집사람님께서 남들 잘 안보는 미드를 보실때가 있어요
<samahui_ws> 언더더돔이라던지
<samahui_ws> 크리미널마인드라던지
<Work^Seony> 아...
<samahui_ws> 범죄물이나 이상야릇한걸 좋아라하시는군요
<samahui_ws> 글고보니 태교로 NCIS를 보셨죠
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 꽃미남나온다고 슈퍼내추럴인가도 챙겨보시더군요
<samahui_ws> 요즘은 정으로 보시지만 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 저는 티비는 진짜 거의 안봐요
<Work^Seony> 그거 볼 시간에 게임을 하겠다! 라서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 저도 잘 안봐서 마눌님 보는 미드 작업하다 보게됬네요
<samahui_ws> 화나는게 작업하면서 보니 구간구간 끊어보게되서 이게 참 봤지만 안본듯...
<Work^Seony> 맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 스포도 당하고 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 아무튼 시즌 대부분 끝나서 지화자 하는 중입니다
<samahui_ws> 워데는 그래도 재미있게봤어서 보고잡은데 다음시즌까지 텀이 긴거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 휴가를 즐기실 때네요
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 정리하고 그만 가봐야죠
<Work^Seony> 이번 3일 동안 뭐하실 거에요?
<samahui_ws> 가자마자 푸욱~ 잘겁니다만...
<samahui_ws> 아마도발목 났고 운동을 슬슬 시작해야되서 몸풀러 다니지 않을까 싶습니다
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.  어서 빨리 가서 주무세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 푹 ~ 잠만 자고 싶기도 한데... 딸아이가 깨면 저한테 졸졸 기어오던가 못오면 소리지르면서 깨워요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 잠만자면 깨우더군요 ㅜㅜ 놀아달라고... 정작 놀아주면 금방 엄마 찾습니다
<samahui_ws> 컴파일 마치고 규합중입니다 흐흐
<samahui_ws> 에러하나 없이 클린이네요
<Work^Seony> 오... 그럼 뭔가 더 기분이 이상한듯한! ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 전 이만 가보겠습니다. 나머지는 알아서 하겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 고생하셨습니다
<Work^Seony> 들어가서 빨리 쉬세요
<samahui_ws> 수고하시고 주말 즐겁게 보내세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 넵
<samahui_ws> ^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=2664220
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 즐거운 금요일입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-19
<autowiz> 뜨거운 금요일 되세요~~ ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> @dukzilkim: 친구에게서 요즘 게임 아이디 만들때 유행이 '무슨왕 무슨킹' 이렇게 만드는 거라고 들었다. 그 예로 담배왕 스모킹, 제빵왕 베이킹 등이 있다는데 목사왕 마틴루터킹이라는 아이디를 듣고 너무 웃겨서 눈물이 났다.
<ipeter> 뜨거운 금요일...허허허
<autowiz> 으흐흐 피터님 제가 뜨겁게 해드릴까요?
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> 제가 있는 곳에서 근무하게되면
<ipeter> 자연히 뜨거워져서
<ipeter> 괜찮아요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저 다시 좀 재접하고 올께요
<bluedusk> 안돼요
<bluedusk> 전 재접 반대입니다.
<bluedusk> 재접 결사 반대
<bluedusk> 재접 결사 반대 투쟁 위원해
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 재접 반대라는건 그만큼 잠깐이라도 떨어지기 싫으시다는거겠지요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 페북 우분투방 채팅 때문에 리플을 하나 달았는데, 여기 채널 규칙이 그렇게 까다로운가요?
<Work^Seony> 뭐 겉보기엔 좀 까다로워보일 순 있겠지만, 규칙 어겼다고 킥밴을 바르는것도 아니고,
<Work^Seony> 제가 까탈스러운건가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저게 보기엔 뭐 그리 까다롭지는 않아요 , 정말 까다로운데는 말도 잘 못할정도.
<autowiz> 그리고 너무 개난장으로 사는데가 많아서 사람들이 정줄 놓고 사는게 아닌가 싶기도 하고
<Work^Seony> 프리노드 젠투 채널이 어마무시하게 까다로운 곳으로 유명한데요,
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 거기는 워낙 유저가 많아서 그럴 수밖에 없긴 하거든요...
<Work^Seony> 그래도 어느정도 규칙이 있었기 때문에 지금까지 오지않았나 싶어요
<autowiz> 사실 그런데 조오기 룰이 있긴 하지만 칼같이 지키는건 아니잖아요 그러니까 재미 있는거고.. 그리고 정말 시끄럽기만 하고 그런데는 이미 많이 격어봐서 . 애정이 떨어지고 그러ㅕㅁㄴ
<autowiz> 그러면 사람들 다떠나고 , 그러면 챗방이 있으나 마나 한 상황이 되어버릴지도 모르겠어요.
<Work^Seony> 네.  룰이란게 비록 제가 정하긴 한거지만, 룰 안지킨다고 제가 뭐라 그러진 않잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 걍 다같이 지키도록 합시다 라는 정도지, 안지키면 오지마셈 이건 아니거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그래도 룰 내용이 알차게 잘 짜여져 있습니다요
<Work^Seony> 솔직히 제가 말 끊어치는걸 진짜 싫어하거든요...
<Work^Seony> 물론 저도 그렇게 채팅했었어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 여친님이 카톡으로 말끊어치는데 당황 스럽더라구요
<jason_kr_> 페북 우분투방 채팅"은 어디 있어요?
<Work^Seony> jason_kr_, https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.ko/839953239375858/?notif_t=group_comment_reply
<jason_kr_> 저는 1)끊어치기 2) 묻는 글에 물음표 생략하기 <--- 싫어 해요.
<jason_kr_> thx Seony ^^
<Work^Seony> 저는 사실 말 줄이는 것도 싫어하는데, 말줄이기는 울나라 뿐만 아니라 전세계 언어에 공통적으로 나타나는 현상이라 걍 받아들이기로 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr_> 무슨 이유인지 몰라도 입장 안되서, 걍 통과.
<jason_kr_> BRB
<HolyKnight> http://m.news.nate.com/view/20150619n04435
<Work^Seony> 저런 경우가 종종 있어요
<Work^Seony> 와이프랑 애들 보내놓으면, 고생하면서 살거라고 생각하시면 절대 금물.
<Work^Seony> 오히려 더 편하게 먹고삽니다..
<ipeter> 재접 않했습니다.
<ipeter> 식사 맛있게 하셔요!
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저 개멍청한듯
<bluedusk> cachetier로 구성된 pool osd가 나가면 어카나요?
<bluedusk> 어차피 결국 리발란싱 일어나면서 i/o가 병목될텐데
<bluedusk> 멍청멍청열매
<ipeter> 혹시 하둡이나 스파크 하시는 분 계셔요?
<ipeter> 책 추천좀 부탁드려요!
<bluedusk> 저 오픈스택이나 ceph도 할줄 모르는데
<bluedusk> 그런 ㅠ_ㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ
<bluedusk> 홀리찡 하잉
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<sungyo> .
<HolyKnight> .
<sungyo> ls -al
<sungyo> ps -e | grep sungyo
<sungyo> kill -9 4728
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<commania> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 꾸벅.....
<commania> (__)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 빵터짐
<ipeter> sungyo: 기발하셔요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 감솨합니다..
<ipeter> 일본가시는분 없나요...ㅠ
<ipeter> 맥북좀 사다주세요...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저 맥북 프로 레티나 13인치 있어요
<bluedusk> 아직 산지 한달 안된듯?
<autowiz> 생각보다 좀 귀찮더라구요 일본가서 사는것도
<autowiz> 아카데미 할인 같이 받아야 몇십 싼데. 남한테 부탁하기가 쉽지만은 않아서
<sungyo> 대학생활에는 맥Mac보다는 마음대로 필기하고 할 수 있는 태블릿PC가 더 적실해보여 전 그냥 손니S0ny로...
<sungyo> 나름 만족해하고 있습니다.. unison으로 개인섭과 폴더 동기화시켜 성능좋은 클라우드도 되구요
<ipeter> 그냥 학교 찬스  써서 살까요?
<ipeter> =_=
<bluedusk> 교직원 혜택 받으면
<bluedusk> 10% 가량 저렴
<bluedusk> 한가요?
<bluedusk> 20%?
<ipeter> 저도 잘 모르겠어요.
<bluedusk> 30%?%?%?
<ircCloud^Seony> 많이 받아야 10%구요, 금액이 작으면 작을수록 할인액도 작아집니다..
<ircCloud^Seony> 미국을 기준으로, 맥북 13인치 같은건 할인금액이 $50 정도 밖에 안되요.
<jason_kr_> 하이~
<ircCloud^Seony> 홈페이지 가시면 학생할인 기준금액 나올텐데요
<ipeter> 근데 우분투가 더 좋아요.... =_=
<ipeter> 리눅스가 더 좋아요..
<ipeter> =_=
<bluedusk> 그건 ㅂㅌ 라서...
<bluedusk> =3=3=3=3
<jason_kr_> 마침 비슷한 문제?!   연세가 나보다 훨씬 많으신 환갑 넘은 분께 사드리려고, 마소 윈도의 서페이스'를 추천하는 중인데요
<sungyo> https://youtu.be/jX3iLfcMDCw
<sungyo> ㄴ Darkcircle
<bluedusk> 생각해보니
<bluedusk> 내 동영상도
<bluedusk> 인터넷을 떠돌텐데
<bluedusk> 아앜 우울하군
<bluedusk> 초상권 침해로 신고해야지
<Darkcircle> 엌
<bluedusk> Darkcircle, 닭써클찡 하잉
<Darkcircle>  /-ㅠ-/
<bluedusk> 울동네 9,900원 무한리필 고깃집  찾았음
<Darkcircle> 어디서 많이 본 스타일이다 싶었는데 괴악한 아쟈씨 동영상이군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jX3iLfcMDCw
<bluedusk> 삼겹살+갈매기살+오리고기 무한ㅇ리필해줌
<Darkcircle> 린돌옹이 오시면 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jX3iLfcMDCw 이걸 재생해드려야 ..
<jason_kr_> (제 글 계속 써서)문제는 역시 연세가 있으셔서 wifi 가능 지역 쫓아 다니는 것이 문제인데...4G 통신만 이용하는 것이 있겠죠?
<jason_kr_> 통신만 --> 통신만
<jason_kr_> 통신만 --> 통신망
<sungyo> 요즘 이런 표현 쓰나 모르겠습니다만
<sungyo> '면식'좀 하고 오겠습니다..
<sungyo> 메뉴: 울면Crying noodle
<commania> 면식수햏!
<commania> 이런 표현도 요즘 잘 안쓰죠
<commania> ...
<ircCloud^Seony> 배트맨 안나오니까 할겜이 없네요....
<ircCloud^Seony> 위쳐를 너무 빨리 끝냈나...
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<jason_kr_> 면벽?수행
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<pchero_work> 좋은 금요일입니다. :)
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 어제 메기솔5를 샀네요. :)
<pchero_work> 세일해서 5유로 하길래, 냉큼! 구입했습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 메기솔5 나왔어요?
<pchero_work> spq
<pchero_work> 넵
<pchero_work> 메기솔5 그라운드 제로
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그라운드 제로는....  걍 데모인데요
<ircCloud^Seony>  
<pchero_work> 헉?????
<ircCloud^Seony> 메기솔5 팬텀페인 정식출시 하기 전에, 이 겜은 대충 이런 식일거다 라고 미션 하나만 맛배기로 보여주는 데모에요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 데모를 돈받고 팔아서 어마어마하게 욕을 먹었죠...
<pchero_work> 으아아아아아... ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 이 무슨.....!!!!!!!! ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 그래서 가격이 글케 쌌나보네요... ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 이러ㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓㅓ언...
<ircCloud^Seony> 엄밀히 말하자면, 데모는 아닌데요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐랄까... 프롤로그?
<pchero_work> 샤벨 나이트나 살껄....
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 며칠 있으면 배트맨 나오잖아요.  그거 사세요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 지금 그거 기다리고 있는데, 할게 없어서 심심하네요...
<pchero_work> 요즘.. 돈이 없어서.. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 고르고 고른 거였는데.. ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요...  지금 PSN에서는 골드유저한테는 공짜로 뿌리고 있어서, 그저께 미션 깨고 바로 끝...
<sungyo> TaeheeJang, 꾸벅..
<bluedusk> TaeheeJang, 꾸벅
<sungyo> 코딩용 기계식 키보드, 청축으로 무난할까요?
<sungyo> http://deal.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=1268372919&NaPm=ct%3Dib26qqlk
<sungyo> 게임용으로 청축이 세일을 하는데, 코딩용으로 하나 장만할까 고민이 되네요.
<pchero_work> http://news1.kr/articles/?2288927
<pchero_work> 외노자로서.. 걱정이네요..;;
<TaeheeJang> 어엇!! 안녕하세요!!
<TaeheeJang> 선교님 재권님 잘 지내시는지요?? ㅎ
<sungyo> 메르스 때문에 은폐엄폐중이에요.
<Darkcircle> 가~스,가~스,가~스!!!
<Darkcircle>  =3
<bluedusk> 어라?
<bluedusk> 전 이미
<bluedusk> 버린몸
<TaeheeJang> 다들 건강 조심하세요... ㅠㅠ
<Darkcircle> 가비지 콜렉션이 필요 -ㅅ- ...
<ipeter> 으...
<ipeter> tty랑 pts랑 개념이 헷갈리네요.
<ipeter> 실제 로컬에서 터미널을 열면 tty이고, pts는 원격에서 서버에 붙어서 테이블 띄어놓으면 열리는 것일때 pts라고 찍히나요?
<commania> 선교님 가스맞고 나가셨...
<ipeter> sudo su로 들어가서
<ipeter> root로 변환되면
<ipeter> 이녀석은 home/사용자/.profile이나 home/사용자/.bashrc의 영향을 받나요
<ipeter> 아니면 etc/.profile이나 etc/.bashrc의 영향을 받나요?
<ipeter> alias에서 말이죠.
<PotatoGim> sudo su를 타면 쉘이 루트로 타니까 /etc/{profile,bashrc}를 기본으로 타겠지요?
<PotatoGim> 다만 일반 사용자의 $HOME/{.profile,.bashrc}도 /etc{profile,bashrc}를 타니까...
<PotatoGim> 루트만의 환경 변수가 따로 필요하다면 /root/{.profile,.bashrc}로 태우시면...
<ipeter> ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 어렵네요.
<ipeter> 일반사용자 ㅡ> sudo su ㅡ> alias치면 etc의 설정은 안받더라구요...;;;;; root의 설정만 타더라구요.
<ipeter> su 해당사용자 치면
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 오타입니다.
<PotatoGim> ㅏㅏ
<PotatoGim>  /root/{.profile,.bashrc}는 확인해보셨나요?
<PotatoGim> 그냥 su를 하신다면 쉘은 su 수행한 사용자로 떨어질겁니다.
<PotatoGim> su -l로 하면 <해당사용자>에 해당하는 로그인 쉘로 떨어지구요.
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 확인해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 감사합니다!
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razgon_MBP> 안녕하세요?
<HolyKnight> @rnwjdgus7: 해외 포럼에 올라왔던 글을 번역한
<HolyKnight> 코더, 해커, 프로그래머, 개발자, 컴퓨터 과학자 차이점 정리글 pic.twitter.com/offebjrsYF
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 서니찡
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-20
<ircCloud^Seony>  안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 펌. 참고로 보이싱피싱 교수님이 말씀하시길 안녕하세요 서울 지방경찰서. . . . 하는순간 끉어도된다고했음  진짜 중범죄라면  찾아오거나 종이로 날라옴 그냥 경찰서 말 나오는순간  끉어버리세요
<razgon_MBP> 다시 접속했습니다.
<razgon_MBP> 토요일.. 조용하군요.
<autowiz> 즐거운 토요일 되십시요.
<HolyKnight> 끄
<LinDol> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 추적추적...
<Darkcircle> 60분60분...
<Darkcircle> ~(~_~)~
<commania> 윈도우 10 프리뷰를 깔아 봤는데...
<commania> 시스템 경고음이 KDE랑 느낌이 비슷해서 깜짝 놀랐습니다..
<commania> 정말 KDE 경고음 갖다가 피치만 바꾸어 놓은 듯한 것도 있고요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-21
<autowiz_> 조용하네요 ㅎㅎ 평온하게들 잘 지내고 계시는지요
<PotatoGim> 네 아주 여유롭게... 주말을 마무리하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇ
<commania> 아하하
<commania> 컴퓨터 고치는 데 주말을 다 허비해버렸습니다
<commania> 이번에 싹 재설치하면서
<commania> 4년된 노트북이 UEFI를 지원함을 알게 되었고
<commania> 우분투가 EFI 로더를 지원한다는 것도 알게 됐네요
<commania> 단 시큐어부트는 안되서 경고문이 뜹니다.
<commania> 생각해보니 윈도우는 UEFI로 설치하려고 생난리를 쳤는데
<commania> 우분투는 일반 설치미디어로 MBR 하드에 깔았는데 알아서 EFI 로더로 깔림...
<commania> ...
<commania> 조용하네요 오늘은
<PotatoGim^Home> 안녕하쎄요~~
<PotatoGim^Home> ...
<autowiz_> 데굴데굴
<novak_br> autowiz_, hi
<novak_br> are you there?
<autowiz_> Yes I'm here , Heloo
<autowiz_> Hello
<novak_br> great, I loved that tv show that you've told me to watch
<novak_br> autowiz_, I want more
<novak_br> please
<novak_br> I think all of you you are so responsible. There, tv is pedagogical tool
<autowiz_> 출근했어요~~
<bluedusk> 퇴근하셔요~
<HolyKnight> 블루찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz_> 아햐햐햐햐 그런 기분좋은 소리를 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 블더님도 퇴근 하세요~~  아하하하하
<autowiz_> (혹시 밤새신거 ?? )
<autowiz_> 세신거
<HolyKnight> @murianwind: 오늘의유머 - 한복입었다고 파주영어마을 입장 거부됐다고 합니다 http://m.todayhumor.co.kr/view.php?table=humorbest&no=1083824#.VYc-zpmgDEE.twitter
<bluedusk> 홀리찡 하잉
<bluedusk> autowiz_, 전 걍 회사 짤릴날만 기둘리는
<bluedusk> 노비이데요
<autowiz_> no bee 인가요 일벌? 꿀벌? 아니면 더 좋은건가요?
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 반도국가에서는 전통의상 입고 돌아다니면 저리 까이는군요
<bluedusk> 시발 댓통령이 조낸 위대하신분이 앉아계시니
<bluedusk> 정말 반도국가 국민들은 살만할듯
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ircCloud^Seony, 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-20
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 즐거운 월요일 되세요~~
<autowiz_> 월요병따위 용납하지 않겠습니다~ 호호호
<autowiz_> 준이는 C 좀 가르켜줄려고했는데 조금 더 있으면 이제 나보다 잘할듯 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lee_> 휴강이라 너무 좋네요
<lee_> C언어 공부하세요?
<autowiz_> 아 휴강하는곳도 있겠네요 이제
<lee_> 다음주가 시험이라
<autowiz_> 보통 이번주 도 시험이지 않을까 싶은데요 ㅎㅎ
<lee_> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<lee_> 질문 하나만 드려도 될까요?
<lee_> 제가 irc 서버에 온지 얼마 안되어서 그러는데
<lee_> freenode(현서버) 말고 hanirc나 오징어 irc 같은 다른서버는 지금 접속이 안되나요?
<autowiz_> 오징어는 제가 잘 모르겠습니다만.
<autowiz_> 한아얄시는 접속이 되는거 같은데요
<lee_> 서버치는부분에 irc.hanirc.org를 쳤는데 접속이 안되어서
<lee_> 일단 방법을 찾아보도록 하겠습니다. 감사합니다
<autowiz_> 저는 지금 apink.hanirc.org : 6662 쓰고 있습니다..
<autowiz_> irc기본포트가 악성봇넷에 사용되는경우가 있어서
<autowiz_> 6667~6669 포트는 종종 막히기도 하고 그렇습니다.
<lee_> 감사합니다 접속하였습니다. 좋은 팁 배워갑니다!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 백화점 갈 일이 있어서 7시부터 나와서 백화점 왔는데 오늘 장사를 안한다네요...
<lee_> 헐 고생하셨네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅠㅠ 망했어요
<jun_> 아 월요일에 백화점 안하는곳이 많죠;;;
<jun_> 형 저는 c언어를 하는게 아니라 java를 하고 있는데...어찌 형을 뛰어넘겠습니까 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 필드에서 뛰는 사람을... 어찌 학원수강생이....ㅎㅎㅎ
<lee_> 강사시구나
<jun_> 엥? 누가요?
<lexlove> 큰 오해가 생겼네요.ㅎㅎ
<lee_> 아니신가요?
<lee_> 오해를 해버렸네요 ㅠㅠ
<head|office> !ÀÚµ¿Á¶ÀÎ
<head|office> ¢Æ Zero IRC ¢Æ  #ubuntu-ko ä³ÎÀ» ÀÚµ¿Á¶Àο¡ Ãß°¡Çß½À´Ï´Ù.
<head|office> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ë ¤¾¤¾
<head|office> gkdld
<head|office> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä~ ¤¾¤¾
<jun_> 저만... 글자가 깨져서 보이는걸까요..?
<jun_> autowiz_: 형~ 삼계탕 사주사요~
<head|office> 안녀아ㅔ유 ㅎ
<head|office> 안녀아세유 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 제가 실수 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 아하 ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 응응 나중에
<autowiz_> 너 더위 먹으면 사줄께 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 저는 1년내내 더위를 먹은 상태인데요;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 워낙 열이 많아서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 오늘 날씨 무지 덥네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 준이 너때문에 더운거구나 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 네가 열이 많아서.... ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 제가 열이 조금 많죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 겨울에도 땀나는사람입니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 발전용 보일러로 쓰면 좋겠다 ... 츄릅....
<jun_> 헉;;;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 점심을 너무 푸짐하게 먹었더니... 식곤증이 몰려오고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아니 존잘로님 저 오늘도 가산에 있는데요
<bluedusk> 매일 핸폰을 빼앚긴채로 감금당해서
<jun_> 잠깐 노트북을 닫았는데...절전이 되었었네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> jun_: 님
<jun_> 네~
<bluedusk> 엊그제 문제 늦게 확인해서 답문이 늦었어요 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 아 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 출장다녀왔어요
<bluedusk> 네 고생 많으셨어요
<bluedusk> 저도 이직이나 고민해봐야겠어요
<lexlove> 헉;;; 이직이요?
<razGon_i7> 아...
<razGon_i7> 비오니 온몸이 두들겨 맞은듯
<razGon_i7> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/6tDCa1vY/1466322795736.jpg
<razGon_i7> 여기에 스스디256인데. 이정도 사양이면 몇년은 더쓸만하겟죠?
<razGon_i7> 이정도면 중고시세 얼마나 될까요?
<lee_> imac이라니 비싼거 눈독들이시네요
<razGon_i7> 비싼거 인가요?  얼마정도?
<autowiz_> 생각보다 자세히 써져있어서 놀랬네요 ... ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> http://terms.naver.com/entry.nhn?docId=927804&cid=51007&categoryId=51007
<autowiz_> 라마단 기간이기도 해서 단식이란거 찾아보다가 그냥 ...
<autowiz_> 아 라즈곤님 팔려고하시는게 아니라 살려고 하시는건가요?
<autowiz_> 블루더스크님 어디 가실길래 핸폰을 뺏기고 감금당하시나요?
<autowiz_> 혹시.. . SM 이런데 ??    IDC 는 핸폰 괜찮을거고 , 군부대도 요즘 그렇게 안빡샜던.... 아 군분대는 아직
<pchero_work> 아마도.. 삼성? 생각해봅니다. ㅎ
<autowiz_> 엘지는 그냥 카메라만 스티커로 막으면 된다는데 많던데요
<autowiz_> 가산근처에 LG 연구소랑 IDC 랑 많더라구요
<pchero_work> 가산 엘지 IDC(?)쪽에 가본적이 있는데...
<pchero_work> 엄청 까다롭더군요.. -_-;;
<pchero_work> 같이 갔던 분 개인용 외장하드 포멧하고 나와야했어요. 안에 개인 사진들만 가득있었다는데..
<autowiz_> 허~~
<autowiz_> 들어갈때는 좀 까다로웠습니다.
<autowiz_> 신분증을 놓고와서 못들어갈뻔 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 신용카드 맞기고 출입증 받았었네요
<autowiz_> 맏기고
<autowiz_> 그럴때는 빠른포맷으로 ㅠㅠ 집에와서 다시 복구~ ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 어라? 저 튕겼었던건가요?
<lee_> 하이영
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<HolyKnight_> http://willschenk.com/bot-design-patterns/
<ircCloud^Seony> irc 봇인가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-21
<ircCloud^Seony> 대충 읽어보니 irc랑 관련 없는 거네요
<autowiz> 서니님 라즈곤님 홀녀님 서니님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 아이고 오즈님도 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> ㅡ_ㅡ ;;;;;      .
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 준~ 안녕
<autowiz> 누가 어제 페북에 프로필 사진을 올렸는데
<autowiz> 내가 그거보고 충격먹었잖니 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 작품명 바다표범이었습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 바다코끼리가 맞을지도 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 바다표범이라...
<autowiz> 남극해에 던져줄까보다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 여러가지를 함축적으로 표현하는 작품이죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 시원한 아이스아메리카노 두개를 동시에 흡입할정도로 덥다!
<jun_> 바다표범을 표현해서 여러사람에게 웃음을 선사한다 ㅎ
<jun_> 마지막으론 백수가 됐지만 나 이렇게 웃으면서..웃기면서 살고 있다...
<jun_> 마지막이 제가 보내는 메세지일겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 응 메시지 잘 받았어.
<autowiz> 그러니까 남극해로 돌려보내 줄께~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 오호~
<jun_> 안그래도 더워서 시원한곳으로 가고 싶었는데... 시원함을 떠나서 얼어죽게 생겼네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그러니까 남극해로 돌려보내 줄께~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> ircCloud^Seony: 혹시 시간나시면 이거 중고가격이 얼마로 책정될수 있을까요? 상태는 상급입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭔데요?
<razGon_i7> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/6tDCa1vY/1466322795736.jpg
<razGon_i7> 교회에서 주1회 사용하던건데요. 맥을 사용하시던 부목사님이 이동하셔서 골칫거리라고 하길래..
<razGon_i7> 스스디 256입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 2013 아이맥 중고 가격 검색하면 잘 안나오나봐요?
<razGon_i7> 예 이게 애매해서요.
<razGon_i7> 케이스가 얼마 안되니 팔리는것도...
<razGon_i7> 160-90만원 천차만별입니다.
<razGon_i7> 램은 24기가. 27인치 레티나이긴 한데요.
<ircCloud^Seony> http://kmug.co.kr/board/zboard.php?id=sale&page=1&sn1=&divpage=3&sn=off&ss=on&sc=off&keyword=27%C0%CE%C4%A1&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=71145
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기 보면,
<ircCloud^Seony> 기종은 대충 비슷하거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 램만 좀 다른거 같은데 여기 희망 가격이 160만원이니까,
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 생각엔 130-140 정도가 적당한 가격일 듯 싶습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 만약 24기가램의 구성이 8*3으로 되어있는 상태라면, 140-150 해도 될 것 같구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 근데,
<ircCloud^Seony> ssd라고 하셨쬬
<razGon_i7> dPq
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼
<razGon_i7> 옙 256기가
<ircCloud^Seony> 160-170 하시면 될 것 같은데요
<razGon_i7> 아.. 그러면 사야겟군요...ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저 글도, 물건이 안팔려서 가격을 인하한 거라고 써있으니까,
<razGon_i7> 백만원에 사라고 하시던데...
<ircCloud^Seony> 100에 파신대요?
<razGon_i7> 제발 가져가 달라고... 그래서 제가 희생하는 마음으로...
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아이맥이면 디자인이 괜찮으니까 병원 데스크에 놓으시면 좋을 것 같네요
<razGon_i7> 마침 저희집에 메인컴이 스러지기 시작해서
<ircCloud^Seony> 파는 쪽에서 사정하는 입장이라면, 좀 더 흥정도 가능하겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> "알아보니까 100에 내놔도 안팔리더라.  90에 주십쇼" 라는 식으로... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 교회입장에서는 후임자가 사용하기 힘든 기종이니깐요.
<razGon_i7> 음향이나 그래픽은 갑이지만요.
<razGon_i7> 90에 사면 정말 좋지만...ㅋㅋ 주님께서 내려주신가격으로..
<razGon_i7> 90만원구입.10만원 감사헌금으로
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 어도비 사에서 제작하는 툴들이 윈도우용들이 더 잘돌아간다고 하네요
<razGon_i7> 아무래도 사양의 힘은 이길순 없죠.
<razGon_i7> 이거랑 맥북프로랑 연결하면 시너지 있나요?
<razGon_i7> 1테라는 외장 하드구입해서 쓰면 될듯하고요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 연결이라면 어떤 의미로요?
<autowiz> 맥과 맥프로의 연결고리
<ircCloud^Seony> 별로 연결 고리가 없는데요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 경험으로봤을 때는요, 맥은 유저랑 좀 착 달라붙는 경향이 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아이폰이나 아이패드도 그렇겠지만, 애플 기기들이 좀 유저한테 착 붙는 경향이 있기 때문에,
<ircCloud^Seony> 대부분의 유저들이 맥북에서 쓰던 앱, 아이튠즈 음악, pdf, 각종 설정 등등 모든 것이 다 똑같이 다른 맥에서도 돌아갔으면 하지만 그게 쉽지않거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 애초에 윈도우 피씨라면 그런걸 기대조차 안했겠지만, 맥을 쓰면 그런걸 의례 당연스럽게 생각하게 되더라구요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 아예 용도를 나눠서 얘는 이렇게 쓰고 쟤는 저렇게 쓰겠다 하시면 괜찮은데요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 둘다 서로 같은 환경을 갖고 어디서 작업을 하든 동일한 상태를 유지하고 싶다 라고 하시면 좀 불편하실 거에요
<autowiz> 착 달라붙는군요 ... 데탑이면 너무 달라붙으면 좀 .. 더울거 같은데요 ...  ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 죄송합니다. 설렁개그 였습니다 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 아..
<razGon_i7> 맥북과 같이 시너지 같은 건 없군요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 있을만한게 없죠...
<razGon_i7> 맥북의 선더 볼트 연결해서 모니터2로 쓸수는 있는지요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그건 가능합니다.  외장 모니터처럼 쓰는거요
<jun_> 맥북을 써보고 싶네요;;;;;
<jun_> 한번도 안써본 1인입니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 그러면 가치는 있군요. 27인치 애플전용 모니터로서요
<razGon_i7> 하나 혹은 둘.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아이들 컴퓨터로 세팅하시는게 어떠세요?
<razGon_i7> 그럴려구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 모니터용도로만 쓰기에는, 100만원짜리 모니터는 좀 비싸잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 실은 맥북주고 싶었는데.
<razGon_i7> 아.. 그런건 아니구요. 아이맥은 서버로.
<ircCloud^Seony> 앱스토어에서 서버앱 사시면 어느정도 제어가 가능하긴한데, 대신 시간을 좀 투자하셔야하구요...
<razGon_i7> 아..
<ircCloud^Seony> 서버앱 사시면, 캘린더부터 시작해서 각종 서버 액세스 및 업데이트 등등 많은걸 제어할 수 있어요
<razGon_i7> 아...
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 사용법이 좀 깹니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 직관적으로 보이고, 쉬워보이기도 하는데,
<razGon_i7> 헐.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저처럼 컴쟁이들이 보기엔 너무 불편하거든요
<razGon_i7> 아무래도 CLI에 익숙하시니.ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 각종 세부사항들을 다 없애버리고 그냥 On/Off 버튼으로 작동하게 만들었으니깐요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 물론 실제로 없앤건 아니구요, CLI로 하면 가능하긴 한데, 그럴거면 걍 리눅스 서버 쓰는게 낫거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요
<razGon_i7> 서버보다는 다른 방식을 생각해봐야겟네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 서버면 하루종일 켜놔야하잖아요
<razGon_i7> 예
<ircCloud^Seony> 아이맥은 모니터가 달린 컴퓨터라, 누가 건드리면 켜지는데 서버로 적합해보이진 않아요
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요
<razGon_i7> 애들용으로...
<razGon_i7> 근데 맥이 애들용으로 사용될 만한 뭔가있는지요?
<Seony> 교육용 앱이 있을 거에요
<Seony> 일단 아이들이 컴퓨터를 쉽게 망가뜨릴 수가 없고,
<Seony> 아이들용 계정을 따로 하나 만드셔서 그걸로 로그인하라고 하시면 될 거에요.  아니면 게스트 유저를 쓰셔도 되구요
<Seony> 그리고 컴퓨터를 쉽게 사용할 수 있다는 장점도 있고, 맥에도 아이패드 같은 인터페이스가 잇으니까 그걸로 쓰게 해도 되구요..
<jun_> 점심식사 하셨습니까~????
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 저~ 질문이 하나 있습니다.
<autowiz> crontab 에 하루에 한번 실행되는건 daily 라고 쓰는데
<autowiz> 1분에 한번씩 실행되는거 뭐라고 하는게 맞을까요?
<Seony> every minute
<autowiz> 그거 밖에 없겠죠?
<autowiz> minly 는 의미전달이 안될거같고
<Seony> 굳이 쓰라면 다르게도 쓸 수 있는데, 걍 저렇게 쓰시면 되요
<Seony> 의미 전달이 안되는게 아니라, 없는 단어 아니에요?
<autowiz> 네 그럴거라 생각합니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 지금 제가 좋아하는 김민희 씨가 이상한 아저씨랑 사귄다는 말을 듣고 정신이 혼민한 상태 인거 같습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아.... ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ daily 스크립트가 1분에 한번씩 돌아서 분명히 cronjob_daily.sh 파일안에 스크립트는 하루에 한번 돌릴려고 만든게 맞는데 이상하다 이상하다 하고 계속 보고있는데
<autowiz> cron 등록할때 왼쪽에 rmsid 별 다섯개를 그대로 아무생각없이 찍어놨네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 메탈기어솔리드5에 나오는 여캐 모델링이 예쁜 편이긴 한데, 실제 모델은 겁나 예쁘네요
<razGon_i7> Seony: 예 그렇게 하면 되겟군요.
<jun_> 여캐가 이쁜편인데 실제 모델은 겁나 이쁘다라....
<jun_> 이쁘네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 케릭터는 이쁜편이네...하겠는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> http://ruliweb.daum.net/news/view/MD20130912115107827.daum
<razGon_i7> 스테파니 요스텐
<razGon_i7> 이여자 맞나요?
<Seony> 네 맞아요
<Seony> 사실 실제 게임할 때 콰이어트의 모델링은 그닥 보기좋진 않아요
<Seony> 뭐 대놓고 섹스어필하려고 만든 캐릭터인건 아는데도 좀 너무 과하게 만들어서..
<Seony> 차라리 그냥 현재 콰이어트의 얼굴에 실제 모델이랑 똑같은 몸매로 만들어서 평범한 옷 입혀놨으면 훨씬 나았을텐데 아쉽더라구요
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_i7> 그렇죠. 차라리 좀더 가린 툼레이더 복장으로
<Seony> 게임할 때 콰이어트가 굉장히 사랑스러운 시선으로 쳐다보거든요 ㅋㅋ 그럴 떄마다 "그런 눈으로 좀 쳐다보지마" 하는 말이 자꾸만...
<autowiz> 앗 사마휘님 안녕하세요~
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<samahui> 요즘 바빠서 뜸하네요
<razGon_i7> samahui: 드디어오셧군요. 지옥에서 온남자
<razGon_i7> 지옥전선
<razGon_i7> 일명 육아전선이라 불리우는
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그 전선보다
<samahui> 일에 치이고
<samahui> 요즘 볼링에 취미 붙여서 열심히 던졌더니 손구락이 아파서 일할때 에로사항이 많네요
<jun_> 볼링... 힘은 힘대로 없는데 손가락이 두꺼워서....
<jun_> 전 9파운드를 들고 싶으나...손가락때문에 최소 11이상을 잡아야 하는...불운한 손가락을 가지고 있습니다.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> 결국은 농구를 버리고
<jun_> 전... 농구보단 축구를 좋아합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 야구를 더좋아하긴 하는데... 둘다 못해요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 저는 마리화나에요..ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 앗 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저도 한화팬입니다! 문제는 이기는지 지는지 관심을 끄려고 노력중이라는게...
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 왠일로 엔씨를 한화가 이기고 있네..ㅎ
<razGon_McBPro> 한화 잘하네요
<razGon_McBPro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcpcdA4W5zc
<razGon_McBPro> 최근 잼있게 나온 장기하와 얼굴들의 신보... 죽이네.ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_McBPro> 왔구나 지짐이
<Feren^IRCCloud> 찌짐이 미친듯이 먹고 싶습니다ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_McBPro: 닉네임에 'cb' 대신 'ac'로 바꾸시는건 어떠십니까ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_McBPro> 왜?
<razGon_McBPro> 맥프로는 아니지.
<razGon_McBPro> 맥북프로니.ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 언젠간 바꾸시는 날이 오실껍니다ㅎㅎ
<razGon_McBPro> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_McBPro> 일단은 iMac
<razGon_McBPro> 을 목표로.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 조만간 오실 예정 아닌가요? ㅋㅋ
<um_> 여기가 채팅방인가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> um_: 넵. 그렇습니다. 어서오세요.
<um_> 하다하다 안되서 찾아보는 중인데 혹시 우분투를 putty로 접속하는데 세션유지시간을 설정하는 방법이 있나요??
<um_> 리눅스에서는 session-time 설정하는값이 있던걸로 기억하는데 우분투는 잘모르겠네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> um_: 리눅스라 하시면 '우분투가 아닌 다른 리눅스 배포판'을 말씀하시는거죠?
<Feren^IRCCloud> um_: '/etc/ssh/ssh_config' 파일에 'ServerAliveInterval' 항목에서 초 단위로 변경하실 수 있습니다.
<um_> 주로 CentOS나 유닉스를 많이 썻습니다
<um_> 아~! 옵션값이 저거 였군요 답변 감사드려요!!
<razGon_McBPro> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_McBPro> 멋지네.
<dslab> 안녕하세요! 도움을 구하고자 질문드립니다.
<dslab> 우분투 14.04버전을 사용하고 있습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네. 말씀하세요.
<dslab> syslog 서버로 설정을 하려고 하는데   192.168.1.4로 설정된 웹서버의 syslog를 우분투14.04가 설치된 로그수집 서버 192.168.1.10으로   전달하여 시스템로그를 저장하려고 합니다.
<dslab> 구글링을 통해 찾아본 자료 몇가지를 따라 해봤는데 rsyslogd를 사용하는 것은 알겠는데   알려준대로 설정을 해봐도 정상적으로 로그가 수집되지 않아 이곳에 부득이하게 도움을 요청드리게 되었습니다.
<dslab> syslog 서버로 설정하는 방법에 대해 잘 설명된 사이트가 있다면 추천 부탁드리겠습니다. 감사합니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 글쎄요. 저도 그 부분은 잘 몰라서 답변을 드릴 수가 없네요.. :(
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떤식으로 설정 하셨는지 알 수 있을까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> dslab: http://system-monitoring.readthedocs.io/en/latest/log.html
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이 글이 문제 해결이 도움이 되지 않을까 싶습니다.
<dslab> 일단 제가 참고한 사이트는 http://gamgil.blogspot.kr/2009/12/syslog-rsyslogd-%EC%82%AC%EC%9A%A9%ED%95%98%EA%B8%B0.html 여기였습니다
<dslab> 아
<dslab> 감사합니다 한번 참고해서 설정해보도록 하겠습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵. 해보시고 잘 안되시면 말씀해주세요.
<dslab> 감사합니다 일단 테스트 로그를 전송했는데 /var/log/syslog에 정상적으로 쓰여있는 것을 확인했습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다행이네요^^
<dslab> 추가적으로 질문을 한가지 더 드리자면..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<dslab> ㅇ
<dslab> 제가 원하는 경로로
<dslab> 시스로그를 받을수는 없을까요?
<dslab> 글이 잘 안써지넹..
<dslab>   예를 들어 /home/test/testlog 이런 경로에 받게끔 설정이 필요하거든요 ㅎㅎ;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 설정할 때 경로 지정은 못 하는가요?
<dslab> log level을 입력으로 넣기 위해서는 -p 옵션을 사용한다. -p 옵션 뒤에 facility.severity 를 입력한다. -p 옵션을 사용하기 전에 local0 facility의 새로운 출력화일을 지정하기 위해 /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf 의 제일 아래 줄에 다음 내용를 추가하자.  local0.*    /var/log/test.log
<dslab> 알려주신 링크에 이런 내용이 있어서 따라해보긴 했는데 테스트로그가 이쪽으로 받아지질 않아서요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 그 부분은 잘 모르겠습니다..ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 해당 설정 변경하시고 데몬 재실행하셨죠?
<dslab> 네 실행했습니다요
<dslab> ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 해당 위치에 빈 파일을 생성해시겠어요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> touch 명령어로 생성할 수 있습니다.
<dslab> 네 만들어서 해봤는데 안되네요.. 아무래도 제가 뭔가 설정을 잘못한거 같은데..
<dslab> 지금 /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf 이부분 설정을 제가 잘못한것 같은데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 혹시 퍼미션 문제가 아닐까요?
<dslab> 생성하고 수정할때 루트 권한으로 전부 실행했거든요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 말고, 파일에 대한 퍼미션 설정이 필요하진 않을까요?
<dslab> 권한 변경해봤는데 안되네요 ^^;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 음..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 한번 알아볼께요
<dslab> 넵 감사합니다 ㅜㅜ
<Feren^IRCCloud> dslab: http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=cgidhtml&logNo=130079532435
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이 글을 한번 참조해보시겠어요?
<dslab> 네! 잠시만요 한번 진행해보겠습니다.
<dslab> 아.. 이건 이해하기가 좀 어렵네요..ㅎ;
<Feren^IRCCloud> dslab: http://broko.tistory.com/31
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이 글도 같이 참고하시면 좋을듯합니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_McBPro: 그나저나 오랜만에 늦은 시간에도 접속하셨네요~
<razGon_McBPro> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_McBPro> 잘려구...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하..
<razGon_McBPro> 요즘 좀 우울해서
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엥.. 무슨 일 있으신가요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_McBPro> 그냥 저냥..  삶에 의욕이 빠질때가 있어
<dslab> 참고는 하고 있는데.. 새로운 로그를 받았을 때 설정하는 내용이 없어서 어려움이 있네요 ^^;
<dslab> 하 포기했습니다 ㅜㅜ ㅋ
<dslab> 나중에 syslog에 저장된 내용 grep으로 따로 잡아서 output 파일로 저장해야겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<dslab> 타 시스템으로부터 전송된 syslog를 따로 모아두는 설정이 이렇게 어려운건지 몰랐습니다..
<Feren^IRCCloud> http://www.rsyslog.com/storing-messages-from-a-remote-system-into-a-specific-file/
<Feren^IRCCloud> 에공.. 포기하셨군요ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_McBPro: 아.. 전 아직 그 기분을 몰라서 감히 말씀 드릴 수가 없네요ㅠㅠ
<dslab> 오늘은 자고 내일 조금 더 찾아봐야겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<dslab> 지속적으로 함께 찾아봐주시고, 도와주셔서 진심으로 감사의 말씀 전합니다~!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵, 내일도 여기서 뵈요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 별 말씀을요, 편안한 밤 되세요
<dslab> 네! 감사합니다 ^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어휴 아직도 찌짐이 먹고 싶네요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<commania> 엌 아직 깨어계시는군요
<commania> 전 자러갑미다...
<commania> 오버워치 하느라 시간 가는줄도 모름.
<autowiz> 오버워치 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-22
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> Feren 군 안녕~
<autowiz> 공부는 좀 했어?
<autowiz> 연말에가서나 공부할려나 걱정이구만 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저 어제 영어 공부를 열심히 해야겠다고 마음 잡았습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> PayPal 고객센터랑 통화 하는데 'Birth Date'를 'First Name'으로 듣고 한참을 제 이름을 외쳤거든요..
<autowiz> 으음 그걸 그렇게 들을 수 도 있는가보구나
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> autowiz, 전화로는 그렇게 들릴 수도 있을 것 같네요
<Seony> 그래서 전화영어가 어려워요
<autowiz> 실시간 음성 통역 소프트웨어가 개발중이라고 하더니만 아직인가 보네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 발음이 조금 억세?더라고요ㅠㅠ 좀 당황했습니다
<Seony> 전화상담원이면... 인도 쪽일 수도 있지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어제 razGon형님도 그렇게 말씀하시더라고요ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저 대학 때 전공교수가 인도네시아 사람이었는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 맨날 발음때문에 영어잘하는 애들도 고생했어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저는 그냥 PPT에 나온 내용으로 눈치로 공부했지만 -_-;;
<jun_> 그 교수님 별명이 닛뜬투미;;;;
<autowiz> 모던 패밀리 라는 미드 보면
<autowiz> 맥시코 여자인가 역활 하는 사람 있는데 완전 악센트 대박임 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 톡 뚜 미
<Seony> 듣다보면 익숙해집니다.  서울에서만 살아본 사람이 부산 사람들 말하는거 못알아듣는 거랑 같은 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 스포츠바이크 선수중에 발렌티노 롯시 라고 있는데 , 뭐 비단 그사람뿐만이 아니라
<autowiz> 보통 레이싱하는사람중에 유럽 , 이탈리아 이쪽 사람들이 많은거같더라구요. 발음 들으면 첨엔 저러 어떻게 알아듣지 하는데
<autowiz> 악센트 같은건 한국 사람들 보다 좋아서 외국분들은 잘 알아듣는다고 했던거 같습니다.
<Seony> 한국사람들보다 좋다기보단, 영어권 사람들한테는 그런 영어가 나름 이해가 된답니다
<Seony> 좀 심하게 혀가 짧은 친구랑 얘기하는 것 같은 느낌?
<autowiz> 부럽기도하고 , 열심히 공부해야겠다는 생각이 들기도 하고
<autowiz> 그렇습니다. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 부러울 게 뭐 있어요.  우리나라도 일본처럼 외국 나가서도 너무나도 자연스럽고 당당하게 일본말로 외국인들에게 길 묻는 나라가 되어야죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 꺄~ 렉스님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 그동안 잘지내셨어요?
<autowiz> 한동안 저 못뵈서 심심하진 않으셨구요?
<autowiz> 점심은 맛난거 챙겨드셨어요?
<autowiz> 저녁은 뭐 드실예정이세요 ?
<autowiz> 오늘 날씨는 어떤가요? 거기는 벌써 비오나요? ??   헉헉헉
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 여기는 아침부터 비가 옵니다.^^
<autowiz> 비오는 날엔 막걸리에 파전 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 막걸리에 파전 좋지요~
<jun_> 캬~ 저녁에 종로에 가야하나~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 파전..ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어제부터 먹고 싶어 죽는줄 알았습니다ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 1990년대초 종로에 뒷골목 같은 곳이 있었나요?
<bluedusk> 헐
<autowiz> 블루더스크님 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 블루님 안녕하세요. 무엇때문에 놀라셨는지요?^^
<razGon_i7> 피맛골
<jun_> 90년대 초 종로의 뒷골목은... 어떤모습인가요;;;;
<jun_> 서울 사람이 아닌지라;;
<autowiz> 렉스님이 껌과 면도날을 자근자근 찰지게 씹으시면서
<autowiz> 팀을 좀 뱉으시는 모습이 떠오르네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 팀을 -> 칩을
<autowiz> -> 침을
<bluedusk> 윈도우 한영 전환 키를 레지스트리에서 값을 바꿔서 가능하네요
<bluedusk> 왜 전 이제까지 몰랐을까요?
<autowiz> 블더님은 잘생기셔서 그런거 필요없으니까 아직 모르셨던거지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 앗.. 저는 껌을 안씹었습니다.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 약간 모범생과라서요.(내입으로 말하기 민망)
<autowiz> 껌을 직접 씹지도 않고 그냥 뒤에서서 눈빛만으로 모든걸 조정하셨군요...  역시 진정한 고수 이십니다.
<bluedusk> 존잘로님 알고 계셨으면 좀 알려주시지..
<bluedusk> 너무하시네요 굇수님 ㅠ_ㅠ
<autowiz> 비밀을 폭로했으니 저는 이제 조만간 슥슥 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 칩 뱉는 모습을 상상해봤어요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 이슬 처럼 맑은 침이 똑똑똑.
<autowiz> 렉스님이 우리집 대문을 똑똑똑.
<autowiz> 미쳤냐며 제 머리를 똑똑똑.
<lexlove> 침 말구요 칩!!!!!
<lexlove> 20대 초반에 서울가서 일보고 하루밤을 보낸 후 내려와야 했어요. 서울이 집인 친구가 위험한 지역 알려줬는데 제가 그곳으로 갔어요.ㅠㅠ 거기가 종로 뒷골목이었지요.
<lexlove> 종로하면 그 일이 생각나서요.
<lexlove> 어디 이상한 곳으로 간거 같아서 친구에게 전화했더니 당장 거기서 나오서 큰길을 찾으라고 윽박질렀거든요. 친구 목소리때문에 겁먹었던 기억이 있어요
<autowiz> 으음... 친구분은 걱정이 되서 그러셨겟지만
<autowiz> 렉스님은 친구목소리에 겁을먹고 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 가슴아픈 이야기네요
<autowiz> 영화화 해도 될까요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그 뒷이야기가 있으므로 영화해도 될거 같습니다.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> lexlove: 안녕하세요? 비오는 한가한 오후입니다.
<lexlove> razGon_i7: 네. 한가하니 나른합니다.
<razGon_i7> 애플의 iMac 27인치 2013년도치는 쓸만하겟죠?아직.
<razGon_i7> 결국은 매입하기로.
<lexlove> 저도 막 뭔가를 사고 싶습니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 후 드디어 페이팔 계정 복원했습니다 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ 축
<Seony> 메탈기어솔리드 막판에 상당히 뭔가 여운이 남는다고 해야하나...
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 서로 못죽여서 안달인 둘이 군용차에 서로 앉아서 말없이 바라보는데 나오는 OST가 상당히 묘한 감정을 불러일으키네요
<razGon_i7> 원래 히데요가 그런감정선을 잘살려요.
<razGon_i7> 애증의 관계
<Seony> 네 영화감독이 꿈이었다는 사람이라 그런지 그 장면이 정말 묘해요
<Seony> 게임 OST인데 팝 가수가 부르는 팝이거든요...
<razGon_i7> 게임프로듀서 하기를 잘햇어요
<Seony> 암튼 상당히 묘합니다
<razGon_i7> 90년대에 유명한 액션영화 만큼 연출 잘햇어요.
<razGon_i7> 이거 실사영화로 나와도 좋을텐데.
<razGon_i7> 시나리오가 좋아서
<Seony> https://youtu.be/eEe_VMiicPk?t=622
<Seony> 요기 부터입니다.
<Seony> 근데 이거 내용이 너무 복잡해요
<Seony> 저는 이번 메기솔5가 처음 접한 건데, 이번에 게임해보고 엔딩이 겁나 충격적이어서 그간의 스토리를 다 찾아서 봤거든요
<Seony> 너무 복잡하던데요
<razGon_i7> 많이 복잡하죠. 제가 하던 MSX의 메탈기어1,2가 그랫으니
<Seony> 네 이 게임은 처음부터 해보지 않은 사람은 스토리가 너무 복잡해서 몰입하기 힘들 것 같긴한데, 워낙 잘만들어서 그래도 재밌게 했습니다.
<Seony> 콰이어트와의 러브라인이 은근히 괜찮았고 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 넘야하게 그려졋던데요
<Seony> 그게 좀 과해서 보기 불편하긴 해요
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 신체비율을 그렇게 과장하지 않아도 충분히 괜찮은데....
<razGon_i7> 그렇죠.
<Seony> 미혼자들이 봤을 때 좋을지 몰라도, 기혼자 입장에서 보면 저게 여자한테 절대 좋은게 아니라는걸 알거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> http://macnews.tistory.com/4557
<razGon_i7> 스크라이브너 할인하네요
<razGon_i7> 맥에 서서히 관심을 가져야 할때인거 같습니다.
<Seony> 스크라이브너가 글쓰는 앱이죠?
<razGon_i7> 옙
<razGon_i7> 맥컴퓨터는 기본적으로 외장하드 못쓰나요?
<Seony> 아뇨 당연히 쓸 수 있죠
<Seony> usb도 되고 썬더볼트도 됩니다
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요
<razGon_i7> 속도는 썬더볼트가 더 빠른지요?
<Seony> 썬더볼트에 ssd가 달려있으면, ssd 풀스피드 나옵니다
<Seony> 근데 그만큼 가격이 비싸죠
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요.
<razGon_i7> 그리고 맥북에서 앱을 구매해서 아이맥으로 가서 계정이 같으면 동일한 앱으로 구매없이 구성가능한지요?
<Seony> 최대 5대인가까지 가능합니다.
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요.
<razGon_i7> 계정이 달라도 기기가 같으면 지원되지요?
<razGon_i7> 아.. 상관없겠네요. 관리는 애플계정으로 하니.ㅋ
<Seony> 네 아이폰/아이패드랑 같습니다.  한 계정으로 여러대를 같이 쓸 수 있어요
<razGon_i7> 그러면 맥을 늘리는것에 대한 걱정은 없겟군요. 업그레이드는 외장하드와 트랙패드.....
<razGon_i7> 매입하기로 햇습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러셨군요
<razGon_i7> 마눌님과 설전 끝에..
<razGon_i7> 솔직히 컴이 넘쳐나는 집이라..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 그래도 그사양에 100만원은.. 정말.ㅋ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<HolyKnight_> ㅎㅇㅇ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ 늦은 밤까지.
<razGon_i7> 안녕히 주무세요. 저는 잡니다.
<razGon_i7> 굳나잇
<autowiz_> 안녕히 주무세요~~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 서니님~
<ircCloud^Seony> 맥북에서 고해상도 모니터 쓰기 참 힘들군요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 4K모니터요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 2560x1440 해상도요
<razGon_i7> 그냥 연결하면 되는거 아니였어요?
<razGon_i7> 요즘 모니터는 DP까찌 나와있던데.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안되서 고민인거죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 생각보다 애플 외적인 것에 배척이 심하군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 생각엔 하드웨어 문제인 것 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 맥프로는 안그렇거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 환경이 좀 특이한 게, 30인치 모니터 하나랑 24인치 하나랑 해서 총 2개를 쓰거든요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-23
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> Hi
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 쿼리문법을 보고 있는데... 어렵지는 않은것 같은데 머리에 안들어오네요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> sql 쿼리요?
<jun_> 네~
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 DBA 하실 거 아니면 굳이 깊게 파고들지 않아도 될 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 트리거나 pl/sql 같은거 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 제가 하는건... 개발자용 쿼리짜는 수준만...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 정도면 될 거에요
<jun_> 근데 그정도도...머리에 안들어와요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 나중에 시험치시려면 공부 다시하셔야겠군요
<jun_> 그러게요... 이것만 재 정리 해야할것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> autowiz_: 형~~~ 쿼리문법좀 알려주세요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 엑셀로 치면, SELECT 열 FROM 시트이름;
<ircCloud^Seony> 4시 다되가는데 퇴근이나 할까 싶네요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 임수 하이
<autowiz_> 오~ 임수다
<ircCloud^Seony> 오임다
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> autowiz_ ircCloud^Seony : 이분들이 증말~! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 괜히 따라해야할것 같은데....ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 프리젠테이션 5분이 길 줄 알았는데, 생각보다 엄청 짧군요
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 준비를 많이 하면 짧더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 슬라이드가 10장 밖에 안되는데, 5분 넘게 걸릴 것 같네
<imsu> 근데 5분안에 많은걸 담아야하니 ... 어려워요 짧은게 오히려
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅇㅇ 그러네.  지금 준비하는 중인데 생각보다 많이 짧네
<imsu> 책에서 보니까 유명한 연설가들도 5분 정도의 시간이 가장 곤혹스럽다고 하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 겁나 큰 워크샵이라, 준비하는데도 떨린다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 길면 그냥 할얘기 다하면 되는데 짧으면 임팩트 있게 가야하니까 그런다고 들었어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 잘하시리라~^^
<jun_> 일반적으로 1분에 슬라이드 한장에서 두장이 소요되는게 제일 좋다고 하던데.. 그럼 많아야 10장안에 이야기를 해야하는거네요..?
<jun_> 내용이 많으면 10장안에 가능한가..?
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 제가 대충 만든게 딱 11장이에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그림만 있는거 1장 포함해서...
<jun_> 발표하는데 5분이라... 자기소개하는 PPT만들어오세요 해도 5분은 더 걸리게 만들텐데...
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 걍 대충 때려넣어야겠네요.  아님 말을 조낸 빨리하던가
<ircCloud^Seony> 슬라이드당 호흡 두 번 잘못하면 시간 초과되겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맛점하세요
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 아구~ 더운데 육개장먹고 왔더니 더 덥네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 전 열무비빔국수 먹는데 에어컨에 선풍기 때문에 추웠어요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 마지막에 볼을 씹었어요.ㅋㅋㅋ 고기가 부족했나봐요.
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 예전에 맛있는녀석들에서 채소특집할때 그러던데;;
<autowiz_> 덥긴해도 그런게 몸보신이 좀 되긴 하지
<jun_> 그래서 그런가.. 지금 열이 무지 나네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 콰트로치즈버거가 맛있다길래 백화점 와서 먹고 이제 동네 갑니다...
<DarkCircle> -0-
<DarkCircle> 이제 콰드로 치즈 버거"교(敎)" 신도 하나가 더 ....
<jun_> 버거킹 말씀하시는건가요..?
<bluedusk> 전 구글코리아 한국 사무실 와있습니다.
<autowiz_> 블루더스크님 거긴 어떤 분위기 인가요? ^^
<bluedusk> 그건 저도 잘
<bluedusk> 여기 직원이 아니라서..
<bluedusk> 세미나 온거라서 직원들 일하는곳이 아니라 그냥 라운지 같은? 세미나 룸에 있어요
<jun_> 오호~
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다. :)
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 후... 스펙타클한 날입니다.
<pchero_work> razGon_i7: 무슨 일 있나요?
<razGon_i7> 주식이요.. 브렉시트.ㅋ
<pchero_work> 오늘 투표 아닌가요?
<pchero_work> 벌써 결과가??
<razGon_i7> 오늘서부터 혹시 모르니 다들 움추리고 일시정리
<razGon_McBpro> 굳이브닝...
<razGon_McBpro> 모두 잠들어버린 밤.
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz_: http://wpengine.com/unmasked/?SSAID=392587
<razGon_McBpro> 굳모닝요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 렉스님~~
<lexlove> 오즈님 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz_> 렉스님 부비부비~
<lexlove> 비가 많이 오네요.^^
<autowiz_> 불금입니다~ 예~~
<lexlove> 쓰담쓰담~
<autowiz_> 불금에도 야근 고고싱~
<lexlove> 에고~ 몸이 상하겠어요.ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> ircCloud^Seony: 안녕하세요.^^
<lexlove> 오늘은 간만에 한가합니다.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 듣던중 반가운 소식이네요
<lexlove> 뭘해야하나 잠시 고민했어요.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 낮잠? 간식?
<lexlove> 몰래 동강? 아니면 산업기사 공부? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 이렇게 말하면 매일 공부하는 사람인줄 알겠네요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 산업기사는 조경인가요?
<autowiz_> 뭔가 어감이 이상한거 같기도 한데
<lexlove> 아뇨. 안전산업기사를 따라고 회사에서....
<lexlove> 조경도 있어요. 조경산업기사 조경기사
<lexlove> 아... 안전도 안전산업기사, 안전기사가 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 안전을 지키시는 우리 렉스님 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 제가 자발적으로 잘 하는 스탈인데요 왜 시키는 것은 하기가 싫을까요? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 원래 그렇습니다.
<lexlove> 다행입니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 자발적으로 잘하는데 시키면 괜히 거부감 반발심 생겨서 더 하기 싫어지는
<lexlove> 맞아요. 이상한 심리에요.ㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 이런생각이 들더라구요
<autowiz_> 내가 지금 이걸 하는건 네가 시켜서 하는게 절대 아니라 내가 스스로 하고싶어서 하는거다~ 라는걸 확실히 각인식켜 주고 싶은 심리가 있는거같아요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 도움이 되나요?
<lexlove> 원하는대로 각인이 되요?
<autowiz_> 각인이 되는지 안되는지 확인도 잘 안되거니와
<autowiz_> 이게 가능할려면 누군가 이걸 시켰을때 안하고 버티다가 , 나중에 혼자 스스로 하는거 처럼 스윽~ 일을 해야하는데
<lexlove> 아... 상대방에게 각인시킨다는 거군요. 저는 제 자신에게 각인시킨다는 줄 알았습니다.
<autowiz_> 주기적으로 계속 시켜대니 , 이건 내 자유의지로 하는거야~ 라는 생각을 각인시킬 타이밍조차 잡기가 힘듧니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 너무 어려운거였네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-24
<autowiz_> 그냥 너는너 나는나 하고 생각하고 하고싶은거 하고살는게 답일거같습니다.
<lexlove> 네. 맞는 말씀입니다.^^
<lexlove> <-- 알아서 하다가 결국 퇴사한 1人
<lexlove> 상사들은 아랫사람이 알아서 하면 위기의식을 느끼는 것 같습니다. 적당히 "나는 못하니 너 없으면 안된다. 니가 더 위대하다" 이런게 필요한거 같아요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 물론 업무분담이 확실한 경우엔 알아서 하면 아주 좋지요.^^;;;
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ 비가 오는 금요일 아침 출근 잘 하셨나요~??
<lexlove> 안녕하세요. 출근할 때 어마어마하게 비가 오더니 지금은 가랑비로 변했네요. ㅡ.ㅡ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎ 전 막상 나오니까 비가 안오더라구요
<jun_> 그래서 우산 달랑달랑 들고서 왔습니다
<jun_> 근데.. 어제 밤에는 비가 안와서 아무생각없이 창문 열고 잤더니..
<jun_> 밤에 비가 오면서 모기가 비 피해서 다 들어와서;;;;
<jun_> 모기들이 불금에 파티구나 하면서 제 등짝에 흔적을 남겨놨네요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 제가 오늘은 오른쪽으로 누워 잤구나 라고 알수 있겠더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 왼쪽 어깨, 팔꿈치, 등도 왼쪽 어깨부터 등판 왼쪽에 쭉~ 물렸어요;;;
<lexlove> 진정한 파티였군요
<jun_> 전 새벽에 진정한 기부를 해버린거죠;;;;;ㅎ
<jun_> 혹시 java 프로그래밍 하시는분 있으신가요..?????????????
<jun_> 질문있습니다!
<jun_> 1. static의 사용을 자제하라고 하는데.. 그 이유는 무엇인지.....
<jun_> 2. service나 presentation 파트를 만들때, 그냥 바로 만들면 되는데 왜 **의 interface하나 **의 impl 하나 형식으로 만드는지....
<jun_> 혹시...아시는분 있으신가요..???ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 잘은 모르겟는데
<bluedusk> 일하긴 싫네요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 존잘로님
<bluedusk> 불금인데 술이나 한잨?
<jun_> 블덕형 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 넴
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<jun_> 지금 가산에 계신건가요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨 오늘은 압구정
<jun_> 본사 들어가셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 다크소울3가 세일하는군요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 다크소울이 그 극악의 난이도로 매니아층을 만드는 그 게임인가요..?
<bluedusk> 그전에 스팀 여름 세일 기간이군요
<jun_> 빅데이터 분석쪽으로 일하려면 R프로그래밍이 필요할까요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<fsdgd> 불금 잘 즐기세요~ ;) Have a nice weekend Guys!
<pchero_work> 헐...
<pchero_work> 브랙시트 여파로 영국 총리가 사임한다네요.  -_-;;;
<pchero_work> http://www.hani.co.kr/arti/international/europe/749593.html
<ircCloud^Seony> 파장이 크군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-25
<razGon_i7> 배드모닝.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요. 압둘 복귀 했습니다
<Seony> 아~ 메탈기어솔리드5 너무 슬프네요...
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-26
<razGon_i7> 굳모닝.
<razGon_i7> 두려운 아침입니다.
<autowiz_> 어떤게 두려우신건가요? ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 내일 브렉시트후 주식장.
<autowiz_> 아하 브렉시트 ㅠㅠ
<LinDol> 안녕하세요
<LinDol> ㅣ(
<LinDol> :)
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 린돌님~
<HEAD123> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<HEAD123> !자동조인
<autowiz_> 뒹굴뒹굴
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-19
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<wowwen> 안녕하세요. 리눅스 관련하여 질문이 있습니다.
<wowwen> 전에 backup용으로 다른 서버의 저장공간을 mount시켜놨는데 리붓하면서 mount가 풀렸습니다. 전과 똑같이 backup을 위해 mount시키려 하는데 그 이력을 어디서 찾을수 있을까요?  History명령어로는 오래되어 이력이 나오지 않고있습니다.
<autowiz_> blkid  혹은 sudo blkid 명령으로 파티션들 조회를 한번 해보시구요
<autowiz_> fdisk -l    명령도 있지만 보기가 불편하실 수 있습니다. 시스템쪽 메시지에 마운트 관련해서 기록이 남을 수 도 있는데 저도 좀 찾아보겠습니다.
<jason_KR> wowwen님 나가셨네? 음... 질문 중 "다른 서버의 저장공간을" 이란 말이 주효한 것 같은데...
<wowwwn> 답변 감사합니다. 폼으로 접속중이라 방을 빠져나왔엇네요.
<bridgebot1> <draco> “아마존, 슬랙 인수 논의 중… 90억 달러 규모 예상” http://www.itworld.co.kr/news/105242
<samahui_ws> 맛점들 하세요~
<jason_KR> 90억불이면 (1:1000으로 봤을 때) 9조원?
<jason_KR> 9조원이군요 ㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui_ws> 오늘의 시세로 10조1745억원 이네요이네요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그래도 가격이 현실화 된거...일지도요. MS가 슬랙 인수하려 했을때 슬랙이 800억달러를 요구해서 MS가 포기했다는 소문이 있었거든요
<samahui_ws> 슬랙 잘나갈때 인가보군요
<samahui_ws> 전 잠시 후 다시 올께요
<ubi789> 제가 윈도우 하고  우분투가  설치된 상태인데 ,여기에 chrome os를 usb 없이 grub 을 이용해서  또 설치하려 합니다
<ubi789> 인터넷 찾아보니 이런게 있더군요.http://blog.championswimmer.in/2016/01/multibooting-chrome-os-on-your-laptop
<ubi789> 예전에 grub을 이용해서 윈도,우분투,레믹스os 를 멀티부팅 해봤는데, 크롬 os 도 그런식으로 하면 될까요?
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-20
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕? 오랜만 이십니다. ^^
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<autowiz> 감자감자~ 안뇽~
<samahui_ws> 즐겁고 맛있는 점심 되세요~
<autowiz> 넵 사마휘님도 맛점 되세요~
<Seony> 휴가가 너무 많이 남아서 좀 써야할 거 같아 이번에 월화 휴가를 냈더니, 토일월화 4일이 나름 상당히 기네요
<autowiz> 1년에 몇일정도 나오세요?
<autowiz> 전에 들었는데 잊어버렸네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 한 20일 정도 나오는데, 최대 90일까지 모을 수 있어요
<autowiz> 몇년 모으면 한두달 쉴 수 있겠군요~ ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 일수로 치면 그렇긴 한데요, 중요한 건 토일요일을 합치면 다르다는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 한 달에 평일이 20일이니까, 토일 합치면 사실상 한 달을 쉴 수 있는 거에요
<autowiz> 아 맞다 토요일 일요일은 빼는거지요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 지금 이번에 월화 휴가 신청하고도 37일 남았거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 2달 약간 안되는 거죠..
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기에, 병가는 제외입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 병가도 1년에 20일씩 따로 나와요
<ircCloud^Seony> 병가+휴가 합치면 1년에 40일 되겠네요
<autowiz> 병가는 안모이는거겠지요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 모여요.  제한이 없어서, 나중에 은퇴하면 연금으로 약간 돌려받을 수 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 여러가지로 부럽군요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 연금에 붙는 액수가 몇 푼 안된다고 해서 아프면 걍 병가 쓰려고 하는데, 잘 안아프네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 병가는 지금까지 78일 있네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 나중에 은퇴하면 받을 연금을 대충 계산해봤는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 매년 대략 4천만원 정도 되겠더라구요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐, 나이 먹어서 굶지는 않을 거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 주정부에서 4천만원 나오고 연방정부에서 2천만원 정도 나올 거 같은데, 그러면 매년 6천쯤 되겠네요
<autowiz> 몇년정도 나오나요? 계속 무기한으로 나오는건가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 죽을 때까지 나와요
<autowiz> 하와이 물가로 따지면 풍족하지는 않아도 살짝 먹고 사시는비용은 되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 먹고살고 여행 다니고 할 정도는 될 거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 원래 미국인들이 은퇴하고나서 노인 되서 좋은차 끌고 다니고 그러거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 회계회사에서 일하는 아는 동생 얘기 들어보면, 연금으로만 1년에 1억 넘게 받는 노인들 많다네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그돈으로 술집가서 여자들하고 논다고...
<drake_kr> 좋겠당
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 그 연방정부에서 나오는 연금 (소셜 시큐리티)는 나이가 70인가 되야 나오는 거라서 뭐 딱히 당장 좋은 건 없구요
<autowiz> 태국 가니까 전역군인분들이나 뭐 암튼 노인분들 많이 계시더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 원래 미군 휴양지였다고 하더군요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 벽에 똥칠할 때까지 살아있으면 입에 풀칠이라도 하라는 정도? ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 암튼 그렇다보니 말년에 노인들이 돈은 많은데 할 일이 없으니까 심심해서 알바를 다니죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 월마트나 코스트코 같은게 가면 시식코너에 노인분들 많거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그분들이 돈이 없어서 알바하는게 아니라
<ircCloud^Seony> 심심해서 알바하는 중이라는 무서운 사실...
<ircCloud^Seony> 연금 받고 소셜시큐리티 받고 거기에 알바까지 뛰면... 저도 나이 먹어서나 렉서스 끌고 다닐 수 있을거 같네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 내일 하루 더 쉬는데 게임이나 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 새로나온 대작 같은거 있나요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 할 건 많은데, 세일하는거 기다리느라구요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 출시하자마자 바로바로 정가로 지르면서 했었는데, 그러면서 몇몇 게임은 폭망해서 가격 떨어지는 거 보니까 좀 그렇더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 심지어 어떤 게임은 출시하고 1주일만에 반값...
<autowiz> 아아~ 그런거 마음 좀 안좋지요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 하드웨어도 조금 그렇고
<ircCloud^Seony> 콘솔 하드웨어는 그래도 좀 괜찮아요.  세일도 잘 안하고 수명도 길거든요
<drake_kr> Ps4 비싸서..
<autowiz> PC 부품들이 간혹 가격이 급락 또는 급등 하는 경우가 있지요 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요!
<LucyDoDo> 드디어 오늘 종강했습니다 후후후
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요~ :)
<pchero_work> 우와! 축하드립니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 오늘 종강하셨다면 오늘 술마시러 가시겠군요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 술은 역시 종강주!
<LucyDoDo> 아뇨ㅎㅎ 그냥 집에서 혼자서 마실려고요.. ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> ;) 낭만을 아시는 분이시군요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> KB 와 kB의 차이점을 아시나요? ㅎㅎ 방금 알았는데.. KB 는 1024, kB 는 1000 이라고 하네요.
<pchero_work> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/263881/convert-meminfo-kb-to-bytes
<pchero_work> 관습이라고 하네요.
<lexlove> MB와 Mb의 차이만 있는 줄 알았는데 KB/kB도 있군요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> Bps bps 도 비슷한 맥락일겁니다.
<autowiz> 간혹 KiB 라는 표기도 나오더라구요 KB 와 같은지 kB 와 같은지는 저도 가물가물해서 다시 찾아보겠습니다.
<pchero_work> 그런데 몇가지 예외가 있더라구요.
<jason_KR> 오래된 얘기죠. ^^ 하지만, 늘 잊고 산다능 ㅋ
<pchero_work> 사실은 이번에
<pchero_work> /proc/<pid>/meminfo 파일을 좀 봤었는데, 그 파일안에는 kB(1000)로 표기가 되어있었거든요.
<pchero_work> 하지만 실제로는 1024로 계산해야 한다고 하네요. kB 지만, KB 로 계산하라고.. -_-;;
<pchero_work> 그냥 관습일 뿐, 그게 실제로 들어맞는지 확인하려면 반드시 매뉴얼을 참조해야한다는 교훈을 얻었습니다.. ---;;
<jason_KR> 관습이 아니라 ISO ..
<jason_KR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy
<pchero_work> 그렇네요. ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<jason_KR> auto wiz: 바로 윗글 연결고리 보면 1,024 bytes = KB = KiB ≠ kB = 1,000 bytes
<pchero_work> 그런데 유독 /proc/<pid>meminfo 에서만은 다르게 사용되고 있는 것 같아요.
<pchero_work> While the file shows kilobytes (kB; 1 kB equals 1000 B), it is actually kibibytes (KiB; 1 KiB equals 1024 B). This imprecision in /proc/meminfo is known, but is not corrected due to legacy concerns - programs rely on /proc/meminfo to specify size with the "kB" string.
<pchero_work> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Deployment_Guide/s2-proc-meminfo.html
<jason_KR> 또 저 위 위키, 본문중 사용 례에 보면 인물 앨리스, 밥'이 나오는데....
<pchero_work> 여기서는 kB = 1024 로 사용되고 있습니다.
<pchero_work> 좀 헷갈리네요.
<jason_KR> pc hero_work: 확인은 필요할 것 같아요. 저는 저 위키중 "예외" 와 "버그", additional notes 편을 지금 보는 중여요.
<pchero_work> 흠.. 그냥 궁금증이 들어서 linux 채널에 물어봤는데, 아직 답이 없네요.
<drake_kr> ... Bytes랑 bits는 거의 정확하게 구분이 되는데
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> KB랑 kB는 좀... 쓰는사람마다 다르달까..
<drake_kr> 그렇게 되면 NBA 2K17은 NBA 2065가 되는건가요
<pchero_work> 음..
<drake_kr> 예전에 starcraft battle.net에서 외국애들 쓰는 말 보니까 그 k 엄청 많이 쓰던데
<drake_kr> 대소문자 구분은 거의 못본거 같은데요
<pchero_work> 왜냐하면... 리눅스는 ISO-80000 이전에 개발되었고, ISO 표준이 발표된 후에 표기를 바꾸게되면 많은 문제를 일으킬 수 있기 때문에.. 라네요.
<drake_kr> Bk같은 식으로.. 뭔가 새로 하나 나와야 할것 같은 느낌
<pchero_work> ISO-80000 은 꽤 근래에 나왔네요. 2009.11 에 나왔네요.
<jason_KR> 분도님하고 저하고 많이 다퉜죠. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 3kb가 3kilo bucks였으면 좋겠다
<pchero_work> 사실, KB/kB 논란 자체가 HD 제조사들이 벌인 문제였으니..
<pchero_work> HDD
<pchero_work> 그 당시에는 전혀 문제될게 없었겠죠. kB 는 당연히 1024 였을테니..
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-21
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 저 궁금한게 하나 있는데요 ...
<autowiz> 이런말 이 있지않습니까 . 벙어리 3년 귀머거리 3년 어쩌고 저쩌고
<autowiz> 그게 벙어리 3년 이후에 귀머거리 3년이나 , 그냥 벙어리랑 귀머거리가 한꺼번에 해서 3년이냐  가 궁금해져서요.
<autowiz> 저는 전자라고 생각했는데 친구는 후자라고 해서 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 각 3년입니다.
<autowiz> 각각이면 ㅜㅜ 겁나 길군요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> + blind 3년
<autowiz> 네~ 뭐가 하나 더 있었는데 기억이 잘 안나서요 ㅋ
<samahui_> 이제는 하다하다 정말 구형 노트북으로 접속중입니다. 무려 셀300
<samahui_> 240 이라는 씽크패드 구형 명기
<samahui_> 아! 하기사 이전에 접속했던 센스는 팬티엄 150 이였군요
<samahui_> 구형 노트북 이렇게 구박해주면 뭔가 재미있는게 약간 세디스트기질이 있는지도 모르겠네요
<samahui_> 크런치뱅이 구형 노트북이랑 가장 잘 맞네요
<samahui_> 솔직히 그 이하 작은 OS는 활용도가 너무 떨어지고 더 무거운 시스템은 아예 돌아가질 않으니... 딱 타협점이 이놈 크런치뱅이네요
<samahui_> 퇴근해야되는데 이거 가지고 노느라 못하고 있었네요
<samahui_> 다들 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요
<samahui_> 집에가서 다시 점솝하겠습니다
<samahui_TpC> 가려다 시원한 에어컨 아래서 좀 더 이거 가지고 놀 생각으로 남았습니다
<samahui_TpC> 요즘 다이어트로 두부와 고기 위주로 먹는데 두부가 참 맛나네요
<soyeomul> 111
<soyeomul> 가나다
<soyeomul> 좋은 저녁입니다~
<samahui_TpC> 낮에 미친듯이 덥더니 저녁에는 바람도 많이 불고 시원하네요.
<soyeomul> 글꼴이 뭐 설치되었나 보는 명령어가 뭐였죠
<soyeomul> 소여물만 주다보니 기억이 안나네요
<soyeomul> 오늘은 감자/양파 캐는거 도우미하고
<soyeomul> 소여물 주었어요
<soyeomul> 더운데 밭에서 감자상자 양파상자 들었다 놓았다 해보니
<soyeomul> 빡시더이다..
<soyeomul> 오후 참으로 나온 수박 반개를 혼자서 다 먹었어요
<soyeomul> 아 찾았어요 fc-list
<soyeomul> 우분투 17.10 이후엔 이름이 어떻게 되나요
<soyeomul> 18.04 부터는 알파벳이 다시 A 로 시작하려나요 궁금하네요
<soyeomul> 17.04 에서 z 네여 그럼 17.10 이름이 어떻게 되려나요
<soyeomul> 아 졸리네여
<soyeomul> 이만 먼저 갈께요
<soyeomul> 수거여~~~
<samahui_tpc> 아직은 찬물로 씻기에는 춥군요
<samahui_tpc> 다들 좋은 꿈속에서 행복한 꿈나라 되세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<samahui_ws> 좋은 아침입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 종일 딱 아침정도의 기온이면 좋겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 두부를 드시기로 하셨군요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 두부 드시면 여성화 되는건 알고 계신가요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 다이어트로 두부 위주의 식단으로 했습니다
<samahui_ws> 헉! ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 아니요 몰랐네요
<samahui_ws> 두부와 고기만 그리고 약간의 채소를 먹고 있는데 두부가 여성화라니 ㅜㅜ 청천병력같은 소리입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 콩에 있는 성분 중 유사 여성호르몬이 있어서
<ircCloud^Seony> 남자가 장기간 섭취할 경우 영향이 있다고 하네요
<samahui_ws> 이뻐지나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 예뻐지면 좋은거 아닌가요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> http://bbs.ruliweb.com/hobby/board/300145/read/18158354
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기 보시면 대충 설명되어있네요
<samahui_ws> 아침에 콘프레이크(저당제품) 점심에 두부 한모와 고기구운거 저녁에는 셀러드 두부 이리 먹습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 구글에서 두부 여성호르몬 이렇게 검색하니 끔찍한 얘기가 많이 나오네요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 성기가 작아진다느니
<ircCloud^Seony> 남성에게 안좋은 음식 베스트 10위 안에 들어간다느니 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 저도 두부를 너무 좋아해서 종종 먹습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안먹고 살 순 없어서요
<samahui_ws> 리플에 호르몬 수치상 먹어봐야 간에 기별도 안간다는  이야기도 있고
<samahui_ws> 또 전 건장한 남성형 체형인지라
<samahui_ws> 먹어서 좀 중성화 시킬 필요도 보이네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 몸매 이뻐지는게 맞군요 ㅋ ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<samahui_ws> 다 좋은데 두부을때 물리는거 막으려고 고추짱아치 조그맣게 올려 먹는데
<samahui_ws> 어제 이거 상한거였는지 아니면 너무 매워서 그런지 배아프더군요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 그냥 양념간장 찍어먹는게 제일 맛있더라구요
<samahui_ws> 네 양념간장 찍어 먹는게 맛을 젤 좋은데... 두세끼 먹으니까 입에서 간장냄세 나는거 같아요
<samahui_ws> 양치를 해도 그 맛이 안잊혀지는거 있죠
<samahui_ws> 다이어트 덕분에 신단이 간단해지고 간이 약해져서 그런가 음식 냄세와 맛에 민감해지네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 일본사람들 몸에서 간장냄새 난다고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 뭐 그래서 간장도 가끔 먹고 짱아찌 올려서도 가끔 먹고 그러고 있습니다
<samahui_ws> 주말에 집에서 먹으면 아내 해먹는 국에 두부만 많이 넣고 끓여서 먹기도 하는데 이건 국물을 섭취하게 되서 피해야겠더라고요
<ircCloud^Seony> 나트륨 때문에 그러시군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 그래서 맘껏 먹고 칼륨 많이 든 과일 먹어서 해결합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TpC> 다이어트 할때 진정 피해야 할 음식이 음료와 과일이더라고요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TpC> 음료수는 당의 함량이 높으면서 또 수분이라 흡수도 잘되고
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 과일이 은근히 당분함량이 많아서 별로 안좋죠
<samahui_TpC> 과일도 포함된 당이 높아서 피하라더군요... 뭐 그래도 설탕보다 났지만요
<samahui_TpC> 그래도 과일 먹고 싶습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 당분 때문에 과일이 꺼려지시면 토마토 드세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 토마토에도 칼륨이 많아서 나트륨 배출하는데 도움됩니다
<samahui_ws> 토마토는 먹고 있죠
<samahui_ws> 토마토 올리브유 발라서 살짝 구워 먹고 있습니다
<samahui_ws> 저녁 셀러드에 꼭 들어가죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 맛있게 드시네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 정력에도 좋다네요
<samahui_ws> 토마토가 올리브유를 만나면 흡수력이 좋아진다고 들었어요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-22
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TpC> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 오늘은 조용한 날이군요.
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<LucyDoDo> lexlove: 안녕하세요~!! 오랜만에 뵙습니다~
<LucyDoDo> 일전에 'Ferendevelop'이라는 닉네임으로 활동하던 저에요ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> LucyDoDo, 페렌님이시군요.ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 넵ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 오랜만에 뵙습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오랜만이에요. 근데 저 퇴근합니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 좋은 저녁되세요. 내일 올게요~
<LucyDoDo> 넵 ㅎㅎ 들어가세요~
<soyeomul> 소여물 줄때 운동할라고 자전거 장만했어요~
<soyeomul> 시골은 죄다 차 아님 오토바이
<soyeomul> 자전거는 저밖에 없네요 우리동네 평해읍 오곡~
<soyeomul> 현실은 소여물 이상은 콤푸타
<soyeomul> 현실과 이상을 적절히 조화시키려면 가장 무난한게 크롬북 같아요 여기 소여물 현장에서는요
<soyeomul> 소 한우 관련 자료만 정리하면 되는데.. 나머지 기능들은 다... 사치.
<soyeomul> 크롬북은 되는게 웹밖에 없기에 구글문서에서 자료 입력만 하기엔 최적인 콤푸타!
<soyeomul> 게다가 바이러스 같은게 안걸리니 너무 너무 맘에 듭니다
<soyeomul> 보나스로 리눅스도 깔리니 심심하면 리눅스 깔아서 여기서 이렇게 노닥노닥
<soyeomul> 광고: 크롬북은 랜섬 안걸립니다~
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 갈께요~
<soyeomul> 수고여~~~~~~~
<samahui_TpC> 다이어트와 함께 눈병과 비염이 왔네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<samahui_TpC> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-23
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<lexlove> 불금이네요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 손바닥 불나도록 일하는 불금이군요 허허허
<samahui_ws> 불타는 마음으로 일하는 불금입니다
<samahui_ws> 즐점들 하세요
<lexlove> 시설평가 준비로 분주하다가 어제 마무리가 되어서 마음이 한가롭습니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 마무리 되고 그러면 참 기분이 깔끔하니 좋지요~ ㅎㅎ
<youngbin_> 브릿지못이 죽은걸 지금에야 봤네요... 곧 살리겠습니다
<youngbin_> 브릿지못 -> 브릿지봇
<youngbin_> 브릿지봇이 IRC 에서 차단 된 것 같네요. @Seony 어떻게 된 건지 확인 한번 해주시겠어요? https://gist.github.com/sukso96100/bd0ea33397ffd551d83c291aaf895a83
<jason_KR> 시설평가 준비를 왜 전산 교수님이 해요? ㅋ
<Seony> youngbin_, 챈섭 확인해봤는데, 밴 리스트에는 없네요
<youngbin_> 음... 그렇군요
<Seony> 어쩌면 프리노드 측에서 아이피를 막은건 아닌가 모르겠군요
<Seony> youngbin_, 참고로 말씀드리자면, 이 채널에서 권한 전체를 가진 유저는 우분투 로코팀 카운슬, 프리노드 운영진, 그리고 저 밖에 없습니다
<youngbin_> 다른 프리노드 채널에서도 막히는지 한번 보는것지 좋으려냐요
<Seony> 채널명 비워놓고 그냥 접속만이라도 되는지 한 번 보세요
<youngbin_> 프리노드 #bot-test 채널로 해봤는데 이 채널은 잘 되네요.
<youngbin_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/CKwVisaM/%E1%84%89%E1%85%B3%E1%84%8F%E1%85%B3%E1%84%85%E1%85%B5%E1%86%AB%E1%84%89%E1%85%A3%E1%86%BA%202017-06-23%20%E1%84%8B%E1%85%A9%E1%84%92%E1%85%AE%206.17.05.png
<Seony> 음 이상하네요.  일단 챈섭에 킥밴 목록 쿼리 넣으면 0으로 나옵니다
<Seony> [00:26]  >chanserv< akick #ubuntu-ko list
<Seony> [00:26]  -ChanServ- AKICK list for #ubuntu-ko:
<Seony> [00:26]  -ChanServ- Total of 0 entries in #ubuntu-ko's AKICK list.
<Seony> 어 근데 채널밴에 등록되어있네요
<youngbin_> 아이피가요?
<jason_KR> ㅋ
<Seony> 아뇨 bridgebot이라는 닉으로요
<youngbin_> 엥 해당 닉을 왜 벤 리스트에...
<Seony> 브릿지봇 말고도 등록된 봇이 많아요
<Seony> 로코팀 봇도 등록되어있네요...
<Seony> 일단 밴 제거했습니다
<Seony> 다시 브릿지봇 로그인 시켜보세요
<youngbin_> 네네 한번 다시 해 볼께요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 메시지 잘 보이나요
<Seony> 네
<youngbin_> 잘 작동되네요 감사합니다 :)
<Seony> 전 이만 잠자러..
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 넵 수고 많으셨습니다
<bridgebot> <draco> http://www.itworld.co.kr/news/105319
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 클래시 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 크래쉬..
<bridgebot> <youngbin> Clash 라고 나와있네요
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 띠용
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> https://blog.qualys.com/securitylabs/2017/06/19/the-stack-clash
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 취약점 이름이구나..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TpC> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안년하세요 :)
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-24
<bridgebot> <draco> 요즘은 취약점을 시리얼번호가 아니라 이름을 지어서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Crash of clan
<samahui> 간만에 irssi 업데이트가 되었길래 테스트겸 들어와 봤습니다.
<samahui> 일하는 중 몰래 irc하기 가장 좋은 irssi
<samahui> 터미널 몇개랑 띄어놓으면 그냥 작업으로 밖에 안보이죠
<drake_kr> 걸리셨나보다
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<MacEgo> (__)
<soyeomul> 좋은 저녁입니다~
<soyeomul> 경운기 시동을 거는거랑 이맥스 시동거는 거랑 비스무리 한거 같아요
<soyeomul> 둘다 시동 걸기 빡세더이다..
<soyeomul> 경운기 1차 시도 실패..
<soyeomul> 2차 시도 내일
<soyeomul> 이맥스는 시동 거는데.. 한 1년 정도 걸렸어요
<soyeomul> M-x 머시기를 이해하는데 1년..
<soyeomul> 한밤의 잡답 이어서..
<soyeomul> 전산하는 사람이 세월을 낚는데는 이맥스 만한게 없는거 같아요
<soyeomul> 이맥스 설정파일 만지다보면 도끼자루 썩든가.. 남북 통일이 되어 있을거 같아요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 사마휘님 꾸벅;
<soyeomul> 전 이만 잠자러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두들 수거하세요~
<bridgebot> <studioego> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <studioego> 認識你很高興
<bridgebot> <studioego> 认识你很高兴
<bridgebot> <studioego> 만나뵙게되어서 반갑습니다
<bridgebot> <studioego> こんばんは〜 初めまして！
<bridgebot> <studioego> Hello
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :) 认识는 정체로 저렇게 쓰는군요!
<autowiz> 사무실이 10시부터 13시까지 정전이라는군요
<autowiz> 작업들 저장하고 장비 셧다운 준비중입니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-25
<soyeomul> 논 부쳐주는 마을 후배가 갑상선 수술받으러 강릉에 갔어요
<soyeomul> 어저께 울진에서 강릉까지 병문안 갔다왔는데.. 퇴원할때까지 한달정도 걸린다고 합니다
<soyeomul> 그 후배가 제 논 한떼기(3마지기) 부쳐주는데...
<soyeomul> 클났습니다..
<soyeomul> 가물어서 논에 물을 대야 하는데.. 개천에 물이 바닥입니다..
<soyeomul> 상수도 물을 끌어쓰면 물세만 한 돈 천만원 깨지는데..
<soyeomul> 결국 비를 기다릴 수 밖에 없네요
<soyeomul> 하늘 보고 있어요..
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네 이거 대통령께서 기우제를 직접 지내주지 않으면.. 우어어어
<soyeomul> 엇 린돌님
<soyeomul> 콤푸타로 프로그램 짜서 비오게 하는 뭐 그런거 업나요?
<soyeomul> 이거 참 난감난감
<soyeomul> 소방차 투입도 애매뭐시기한것이 논 한떼기에 물 대려면 소방차를 약 백대정도 불러야 되는데.. 이건 뭐 거의 미친 생각이고요..
<soyeomul> 햐.. 하늘만 보네요..
<soyeomul> 비님아 절 살려주세요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 뉴스보니 이게 우리나라만 그런게 아니네요 이탈리아도 포르투칼도 가뭄이라는데...
<soyeomul> 3일전 소 모임때도 회장님이 가뭄으로 소 물 안떨어지게 잘 관리해서 피해가 발생하지 않도록 당부하였더랬어요
<soyeomul> 소가 물을 하루에 40리터 정도 먹거등요
<soyeomul> 100마리면... 4000리터
<soyeomul> 4톤씩 물을 먹어대네요 우리소들이..
<soyeomul> 잠시 외출합니다 수고하세요~~~~~~~
<autowiz> 비가 너무 안와서 정말 큰일입니다 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 점심시간 구미 남동생 내외가 고향집에 왔어요 울진
<soyeomul> 조카가 올해 1학년에 입학했어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 제가 크롬북 한대를 선물로 줬어요
<soyeomul> 랜섬 안걸리고 미국에서 아이들 교육용으로 많이 쓰여진다 등등
<soyeomul> 이렇게 얘길하고 줬어요
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 과연 잘 슬수있을까요
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 한영 전환이 ctrl+sfit+space 가 좀 걸리지만
<autowiz> 쓰는사람이 잘 쓰면 장땡이지요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아..
<soyeomul> 조카 하람이는 유튜브만 보거등요
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 오
<soyeomul> 초딩 1학년
<soyeomul> 그래서 괜찮아요
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 이렇게 리눅스로 한명이 오면.. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 저도 사촌동생 초등학교 입학할때 크롬북 사줘야겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 좀전에 시연삼아 아기공룡둘리 틀어줬어요~
<soyeomul> 조카가 알아듣고 오!!! 이런반응
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 크롬북 기반이 뭐에여?
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 센토스? 데비안?
<soyeomul> 음 어려운 질문이어요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 젠투라고 어디서 들은거 같네요
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네 크롬북 맹그는 개발자들... 세상에 10손가락 안에 드는 사람들 죄다 모인거 같더이다..
<soyeomul> 아따 점심 먹으라네요
<soyeomul> 저 먼저 갑니다~
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 넹~
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 크롬북 사야징
<wowwwn> 안녕하세요. 시스템 어드민쪽 일을하고있는 리눅스 새내기입니다.
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<ircCloud^Seony> 반갑네요.  저는 시스템 어드민 쪽이 아닌 그냥 시스템 어드민입니다
<wowwwn>  다름이 아니라 제가 컴퓨터 공학을 전공하고 프로그래밍만 할줄 알지 리눅스를 접한지는 얼마 안되서 물어볼게 많은데요, 가금 이 사이트에서도 도움을 많이 받는데, 혹시 q&a을 통해 도움받을수 있는 사이트가 있나요?
<wowwwn> 프로그래밍쪽에서 stackoverflow같은 사이트를 찾고있는데 괜찮은 사이트가 없는거 같아서요
<ircCloud^Seony> 페이스북 우분투 사용자 모임이나, 우분투 사용자 모임 웹사이트 ubuntu-kr.org 가시면 됩니다
<wowwwn> 그렇군요. 앞으론 이 채팅방에 질문은 삼가하고 패북을통해 정리해서 질문을 올려보도록 하겠습니다. 꼭 우분투관련된 질문은 아니여도 되겠죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 이 채팅방에서 질문하셔도 됩니다. 잡담만 하는 곳은 아니거든요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요+
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 경유값 올리나요? 떠도는 소식인거 같은데
<soyeomul> 리터당 200 원 정도면..
<soyeomul> 경유차 타고 다니는 국민들 반발이 생길터인데..
<soyeomul> 집에 차가 포터 1대, 쏘렌토 1대, 트랙터 1대, 경운기 1대 ...
<soyeomul> 다 경유 쓰고 있네요...
<soyeomul> 미세먼지를 명분으로 증세를 하는건지.. 아님 정말 미세먼지 대책으로 경유값을 올리는건지 아리까리 하네여;
<soyeomul> 그나저나 잠이 와서 먼저 갑니다,,
<PotatoGim> 명분에 한 표를..ㅎㅎ;
<soyeomul> 모두 수거하세요~
<soyeomul> 엇
<PotatoGim> 들어가세요~!
<soyeomul> 감자님 수고요~~~~~
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 좋은 아침 입니다
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-18
<bridgebot> <draco> 멕시코는 파란을 일으켰고, 우리의 희망은 저멀리 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-19
<bridgebot> <draco> http://m.sisaweek.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=109614#_theptep
<bridgebot> <joekim> 웹사이트에서 바로 다운 받으니까 슬랙에서 한글 입력되네요. :)
<bridgebot> <praisedguy> 좋은 오후 입니다. 205만 달러라...
<bridgebot> <draco> snap 방식이 아직 완전히 자리잡지 못해서 문제가 있는 듯 해요. 특히 외국 소프트들은 아시아권 문자 입력 문제를 패키징하는 사람들이 바로 모를테니 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 뭐 한컴이 몇년동안 한컴오피스 팔아먹으면서 벌은거에 비하면 그렇게 큰금액은 아닐거 같긴 합니다.
<autowiz_> snap 이 자꾸 loop 로 마운트 하고 그러는거 싫어서 저는 snap 관련된것들을 다 지워버렸습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 한컴 작년 영업이익이 323억이라는데 205만 달러면 22억 정도니 뭐... 큰금액 아니긴 하죠
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-20
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 오늘도 활기찬 수요일 입니다~ ㅎ
<bridgebot> <praisedguy> 활기찹니다 ㅠ_ㅠ
<bridgebot> <tamigo> 면접본 회사가 계속 발표를 미뤄서 집에서 몸 비틀고 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 좋은결과가 어서빨리 나와야 할텐데 말이지요 ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-21
<bridgebot> <draco> http://www.nocutnews.co.kr/news/4988738
<bridgebot> <draco> 쟤들 또...
<autowiz_> 허어~ 거참 아주 미치겠네요 ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-22
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 pfsense 방화벽 정책 을 수정하는 스크립트를 만들려고 하는데 혹시 해보신적 있으신가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 출장중에 메신저나 SNS 로 현지 IP 를 입력하면 배치 스크립트가 방화벽에 룰을 추가하던 기존 룰에 IP 를 추가 또는 변경 하도록 할려고 하거든요 .
<ircCloud^Seony> pfSense에서 스크립트를요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 프비는 무서워서 잘 못건드리다보니...
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭔가 무서운 작업을 하시는 군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 아이디어 좋네요.  메신저나 SNS로 스크립트가 룰을 수정한다...
<ircCloud_autowiz> 메신저를 클라이언트로 돌리면 이 프로그램은 외부 서버랑 통신을 하는거니까 포트를 열고 있지도 않고 카카오톡 서버가 해킹 당하거나 하지 않는 이상 쉽게 안 뚫릴거 같기도 해서요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 헐. 아이디어 좋네요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 전 텔레그램으로 서버 상태만 받고 있는데, 그렇게 이용해도 되겠군요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 굴러다니는 PC로 제 책상 전용 방화벽을 pfsense 랑 endian FW 로 구축했는데  ㅠㅠ CPU 는 놀고 있는데 iperf3 로 테스트 하는데 속도가 잘 안나와서 오후 테스트 이래저래 했는데 이제 생각해보니
<ircCloud_autowiz> 랜카드가 1Gbps 이긴 한데 옛날 PCI 방식이라 속도가 안나오는거 같습니다.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 양방향 같이 쏘니까 130Mbps (up) / 510Mbps (down) 나오네요. 단 방향만 쏘면 800 정도 나오는거 같구요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 하드웨어&드라이버 문제인 거 같긴 한데...
<bridgebot> <youngbin> DebConf 참석할 예정인데 컨퍼런스 기간 중 하루가 통째로 Day Trip 이네요 코스가 이것저것 많이 있는데 뭐가 나으려나요  https://wiki.debconf.org/wiki/DebConf18/DayTrip
<PotatoGim> clear
<bridgebot> <kimej> 제목만 보면 투어B ~나투어G~가 좋을것 같네요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 투어 H도 좋을것 같고
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-24
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 딸래미 둘이랑 집사람이랑 백암온천 왓어요
<soyeomul> 잠시 대기중에 f조 월드컵 봣어요 재방요
<soyeomul> 아니 2패인 우리나라가 아직 경우의수 따라서 16강 갈수 있다뇨
<soyeomul> 이거 참 독일전은 잠못자고 응원해야게써요
<soyeomul> 둘째딸 젖먹이라 같이 있네요 잠등었어요 아빠품에 안겨서요
<soyeomul> 모두 존주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-17
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아 잠시 한영 전환키가 해깔렸씁니다
<soyeomul> 존 아침입니다!
<soyeomul> 이맥스는 쉬프트+스페이스, ibus-hangl 은 컨트롤+스페이스 여서 잠시 혼동이 있었네요
<soyeomul> 이맥스도 이젠 컨트롤+스페이스로 바꾸어야겠어요
<soyeomul> 전 컨트롤+스페이스를 첨에 발견한건 크롬os 에서 였어요
<soyeomul> 크롬os 쓸때 암만 해도 한영전환 안되어서 설정값 보니깐 쉬프트+스페이스 대신 컨트롤+스페이스로 되어 있었어요
<soyeomul> 첨엔 컨트롤+스페이스가 적응이 안되었는데 지금은 적응 되었습니다
<jason_KR> 딴 것보다 언어 바꾸기"글쇠는 통일해야....^^
<soyeomul> 재준님 안녕하세요;
<soyeomul> 넵;;;
<soyeomul> 이맥스 설정값 방금 바꾸엇어요
<soyeomul> 재접합니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> gksrmf
<soyeomul>  gksrmf
<soyeomul> 한글
<soyeomul> 대따
<soyeomul> 오 이제 컨트롤+스페이스 로 한영전환 합니다 이맥스에서요;;;
<jason_KR> 간딴하잖유? ㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎ
<soyeomul> 네^^
<jason_KR> 그나저나 나야말로...리부팅을...ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 서버가 아님 므 그냥저냥 한번씩 재시작 좋지요~
<jason_KR> 좌우 컴 키보드 공유로 시너지를 쓰는데...가끔 오류있어서요. 이 컴=좌(노트북 우분투 180402), 딴 컴=우(마소 윈10)
<soyeomul> 아 구성이 복잡네요;;;
<jason_KR> 우 컴 리부팅 요
<soyeomul> ^^
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 저도 좌우컴 공유 시너지인데
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 회사 왼쪽컴은 윈도10이고 오른쪽은 우분투 16.04
<autowiz> 저도 시너지 한동안 썼었는데 몇년전부터는 그냥 키보드 두개 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<SIMPLISM> 저도 투컴 체제(WIN10 + Ubuntu)인데... 도저희 SW로 구성하는건 성미 안맞아서 그냥 KM스위치 쓰네요...ㅎ http://www.ssg.com/item/itemView.ssg?itemId=1000030766370&siteNo=6004&salestrNo=6004&ckwhere=ssg_gshopsa&appPopYn=n&EKAMS=google.723.6063.21300.2032931.611081089&trackingDays=1&gclid=CjwKCAjw0ZfoBRB4EiwASUMdYVoz4u-pfENjX3HhjLYRm-9vJUkva5zXwg51_HK7_FYEUXBgQUyDhhoC6uEQAvD_BwE
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 제 경우는 시너지가 키보드 공유보다는 클립보드 공유 목적이 커서..ㅎㅎ
<SIMPLISM> draco: 헉.. 그렇군요... 역시 케이스 바이 케이스라고... 지금 생각해보니 제 경우에는 모든 문서를 도쿠위키(aws)를 쓰다보니 굳이 클립보드를 공유할 필요가 없었네요. 클립보드가 필요한 경우면 시너지가 더 편하긴 할 것 같네요 ㅎ
<jason_KR> 왼쪽 우분투는 CopyQ, 우측 마소윈10은 Ditto 쓰는데, 간단한 1개짜리 글립~공유는 시너지에서 해 주고요.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-18
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 거의 밤샘 했더니 졸음이 쏟아집니다 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove_> 오즈님 밤샘을 할 수 있다는 건 젊다는 뜻이에요. 전 밤샘이 안되더라구요. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 술을 드시면 되실까요? ㅎㅎ    전에는 술 마시면 잠이 잘 안오더니만 요즘은 술마시면 더 잠이 옵니다 ㅜㅜ
<jason_KR> 술, 잠, 젊음 말씀할 때가 좋은 겁니다.    저는 쿨럭 ㅋ
<jason_KR> 과음+폭음= 장을 다 상해서 술은 커녕 일반 음식도 조심해서 먹어야 하니...ㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> 재순님 안녕하세요.^^
<jason_KR> 안녕 못합니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ  ^^
<lexlove_> 과음과 폭음!! ㅠㅠ
<jason_KR> 일전에 회식을 거나하게 했다구요? ㅋ
<lexlove_> 네. 회식도중 기절(?)했어요.
<jason_KR> 풉 ㅋ     지킬 것 있을 때, 지키세요. 지킬 것이 없어지면 안되잖요~ ㅋ ^^
<lexlove_> 그게 500cc 4잔에 갔어요 ㅠㅠ
<jason_KR> 과음하셨네요, 머.
<lexlove_> 술이 너무 약해요. 흑;:: 다음번엔 3잔만 마셔야겠어요
<jason_KR> 1잔도 못하는 사람도 많구만요. 양'보다는 술자리 대화의 질' !!
<lexlove_> 그러게요 중반 이후부터 대화에 참여하질 못했어요.
<jason_KR> 즐+맛 점심식사 하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <hemool123> 안녕하세요 제가 개발하려고 ibus-hangul을 빌드하려 하는데 메뉴얼대로 했는데 잘안되네요 sudo make install을 할 때 아래와 같은 오류가 뜹니다. make[2]: *** [Makefile:637: install-nodist_setup_hangulPYTHON] Error 1 make[2]: Leaving directory '/home/onting/ibus-hangul/setup' make[1]: *** [Makefile:883: install-am] Error 2 make[1]: Leaving directory
<UbuntuKrSlack> '/home/onting/ibus-hangul/setup' make: *** [Makefile:501: install-recursive] Error 1 빌드 해보신 분 계시면 도움 부탁드립니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <hemool123> apt source ibus-hangul로 소스 다운받아서 했더니 되네요
<autowiz> 빨리 해결 되서 다행입니다 ^^
<autowiz> 이미 지나간거긴 하지만 핵심적인 에러는 더 위쪽에 있었나 봅니다. 중요한 부분이 안보이는거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> i386 architecture will be dropped starting with eoan (Ubuntu 19.10) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2019-June/001261.html
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-19
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> Hi~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요 :)
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 전에 andrew 님 요즘은 안오시나바요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오 렉스님 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 졸리는 오후입니다
<soyeomul> 자바로 돌아가는 ide 가 우분투에서 한글 입력이 안된다하셨는데
<soyeomul> 예 저도 한참을 낮잠을 자다가 일어났어요 렉스님^
<soyeomul> 그 ide 이름이 뭐였는지 기억이 가물가물 하네요
<soyeomul> 이클립스였나 인텔리제이였나 므였죠;;;
<soyeomul> 앤드류님 글을 어떻게 찾을 수 있죠...
<soyeomul> 음....
<soyeomul> grep 로 하위디렉 모두를 하려면
<soyeomul> grep -r 옵션을 주면 되는가요...
<lexlove_> 저는 잘 모른답니다. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> find . -iname "파일명" | xargs 그리고 어떻게 하는가.. xargs 다음에 grep 를 어떻게 붙이는지
<soyeomul> 오 렉스님... 괜찮아요
<soyeomul> 제가 구글링을 해볼께요
<soyeomul> irclogs 전체를 curl 로 접근해서 andrew 님 글타래 찾아야겠어요
<soyeomul> 미친짓...
<lexlove_> 제가 여기 들어와 있는게 신기한 일이죠. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 렉스님 자주 오십시오!!!
<soyeomul> 일단 잠시 구글링 좀 해볼께요~
<soyeomul> 그 자바 ide 찾아서 ibus-hangul 수동빌드판으로 테스트 좀 해보려합니다
<soyeomul> 우분투에서요
<soyeomul> 일단 슝~
<lexlove_> 네~
<soyeomul> 아 잠시요
<soyeomul> 그때 그 자바 ide 이야기 할때... 추운 겨울 이었어요 대략 계절만 알아도...
<soyeomul> 볏짚작업을 막하고 있었는데... 몇월달인지만 알아도...
<soyeomul> 1월이었나...
<soyeomul> 작년 12월 이었나.. 아흐
<soyeomul> 찾았어요 계절을 요
<soyeomul> 올해 1월 23일부터... 1월 28일 사이에 나눴던 대화네요
<soyeomul> 그냥 파여폭스로 열어도 되겠어요
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 정확한 닉네임: andrewjk
<soyeomul> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/01/24/%23ubuntu-ko.html
<lexlove_> 로그파일을 보신거군요
<soyeomul> 넵
<soyeomul> 앤드류님이 이클립스에서 한글입력이 잘 안되어서 미국 시애틀에서 우분투로 뭔가 개발공부하는데 지장이 있다고 하소연 하셨던 기억이 나서요
<soyeomul> 방금 로그 통해 기억을 회복했어요
<soyeomul> 이제 이클립스랑 ibus-hangul 한번 실험 해보려구요
<soyeomul> 이게 되어야......... 합니다
<lexlove_> 잘 되길 바래요~
<soyeomul> 넵!!!
<soyeomul> 감사합니다!
<soyeomul> ^^
<soyeomul> 일단 저녁 소여물 주고 와서 차근히 테스트 해봐야것어요
<soyeomul> 소여물 주러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 렉스님 과 모두들 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> BaiDu Cloud (Desktop Client) Linux 판이 나왔습니다.
<twinsenx> jason_KR: 2 테라 바이트 사용중인가요? 스토리지 또는 백업으루
<broom> 안녕하세요
<broom> 오늘 우분투 처음 설치했습니다. 그래픽카드 드라이버가 잡혔는지 몰라서 문의드립니다
<broom> 여기요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 설치 하셔야할껍니다. 기본적으로 잡아주는 게 있긴한데 성능이 낮은 편이라 설치해야합니다.
<broom> 설치하는방법 알려주실수있나요?
<broom> 라이젠 2200G 내장 그래픽입니다
<broom> 원도우가 아니라서 설치되었는지 모르겠습니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> https://quasarzone.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=qf_cmr&wr_id=62443
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 여기 기준 기본적으로 깔려 있고, 더 설치할 것이 없다네요.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> nvidia의 그래픽카드랑 헷갈렸습니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 죄송합니다
<UbuntuKrSlack> <hemool123> 안녕하세요 제가 라이브러리를 빌드해서 설치해서 쓰고 싶은데 어디에다가 옮겨야될지 모르겠네요 도움 부탁드립니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 일반적으론 makefile에 의해서 빌드되어 옮겨집니다. 그래서 해당 라이브러리나 임의의 라이브러리의 makefile을 잘 보시면 될 듯합니다.
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/raw/master/1560948110184.log
<soyeomul> 이클립스 시작 실패했습니다. 에러를 내뱉으며 절대 실행이 안되네요
<soyeomul> 그레서 gg 치고 이클립스 그냥 다시 지웠습니다. 우분투 18.04
<UbuntuKrSlack> <hemool123> 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 접속이 끊겨있었어요
<soyeomul> 재접했습니다
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/raw/master/s1.py
<soyeomul> 이클립스 설치는 실패했고요, 대화방 로그 grep 만들기 착수 했어요
<soyeomul> curl 과 파이썬3.7 로 만들어볼께요
<soyeomul> 대략 한달 정도 예상합니다...
<soyeomul> 한달....................
<soyeomul> 석달이 될수도 일년이 될수도 있답니다~
<soyeomul> 아흐다롱디리
<soyeomul> 먼저 이만 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<groudon_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 이게 좋은건지 나쁜건지 , 새벽마다 집 주변의 새들이 지저귀는데 꽤 시끄럽습니다 ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-20
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 창문 닫고 주무세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 새들 시끄러운거 저도 많이 느낀 듯
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 주택살 때
<autowiz> 거의 매일 5시쯤 부터 우는데 어찌보면 천연 알람이라 좋은데 좀 늦잠 자고 싶을때는 방해가 되서 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 새소리가 들린다는건 깊이 잠들지 못하셨다는 겁니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz>  아하 그렇군요 제가 깊이 잠들지 못했던가 봅니다 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 날짜 지정 추가했어요~
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/raw/master/s1.py
<soyeomul> 터미날에서 ./s1.py 이클립스 20190126
<soyeomul> 요렇게 하면
<soyeomul> 2019년 1월 26일 로그중에 "이클립스" 라는 문자열 들어간 행을 다 출력시켜줍니다
<soyeomul> 참 파이썬 3.7에서 만 돌아가구여 curl 깔려있음 됩니다
<soyeomul> 날짜 지정 않을경우 2019년 1월 26일 로그가 기본으로 강제 할당됩니다.
<soyeomul> 날 더워서 외부 작업 일단 쉽니다
<soyeomul> 아흐 다롱디리
<soyeomul> 외부작업 나갑니다
<soyeomul> 수거여~~~
<jason_KR> twinsenx: 안녕하세요? 저 1 T요, 물론 빽업용으로...
<soyeomul> xyz = sys.argv[2] 지웠습니다 불필요한 코드였어요. 방금 테스트 마쳤습니다.
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-21
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 로그 grep 로 해보니 가장 많이 검색될거 *같은* 문자열은...
<soyeomul> "안녕하세요"
<soyeomul> 터미날에서 검색할때 해당 url 의 날짜도 함께 찍히게끔 소스 수정했어요
<soyeomul>             print("{}".format(sys.argv[2]), line, end="")
<soyeomul> line 은 검색된 문자열이 포함된 문장이구요
<soyeomul> 앞에 sys.argv[2] 는 입력한 날짜형식입니다. 20190126 같은거요
<soyeomul> 이걸 날짜 하나밖에 검색 못하는 코드의 약점이 있는데...
<soyeomul> 한달을 통째로 검색하려면 어떻게 해야 하나 고민중입니다.
<soyeomul> 이를 테면 2019년 1월달 통째로 한번에 검색하려면... 이 저의 고민입니다.
<soyeomul> 아흐 국수나 먹으러 갈라요~
<Seony> 1일부터 말일까지 순환문 돌려야죠 뭐
<soyeomul> 오 서니님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 순환문이라함은 예전에 그 index 구문 비슷한거죠..?
<soyeomul> 아따 잠시 외부작업 좀 하고 올께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요 :)
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 그 서니님이 언급하신 순환시키면 된다는 표현에 알맞은 것을 파이썬으로 못 만들었어요
<soyeomul> 그런데 노가다성 좀 무식한 방법을 써서...
<soyeomul> 임의의 쉘스크립트를 한달치 검색할 수 있도록 파이썬으로 만들게끔 써봤어요
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/raw/master/s1_help.py
<soyeomul> 저 스크립트를 실행하면...
<soyeomul> 가령 ./s1_help.py 안녕하세요 201501
<soyeomul> 요렇게 하면 s1.sh 라는 실행파일이 생성됩니다.
<soyeomul> s1.sh 라는 실행파일을 열어보면 진짜 무식하게 적혀져 있어요
<soyeomul> 농사꾼 머리에선 저 방법이 최선이었어요
<soyeomul> 한달치 검색을 한다는게...
<soyeomul> 좀 더 우아한 방법을 못찾겠더라구여
<soyeomul> 하여간 그 결과는 다음과 같습니다 https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/blob/master/s1.sh.result
<soyeomul> 저 로그를 통해서 하모니카os 가 2015년 정월에도 이슈였다는걸 알게 되었어요~
<soyeomul> 다시 외부 작업 나갑니다
<soyeomul> 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 외부 작업 마치고 들어왔습니다.
<soyeomul> 친구 양파밭에서 양파캤습니다
<soyeomul> 일기 예보에서 저녁즈음 비온다고 해서 시간에 쫓기듯 작업했는데.................
<soyeomul> 비가 안옵니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 므 어쨌던 작업 끝나니 좀 살거 같아요
<soyeomul> 아까 s1_help.py 중복 코드가 있어서 수정했습니다.
<soyeomul> 소자료 정리하러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 어소세여~
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-22
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 고속도로 진입할때요 양파를 싣고서 고속도로 톨게이트 통과할때요
<soyeomul> 위에 밧줄로만 묶이면 문제 없나요
<soyeomul> 이를테면 비안맞게 하는 커다란 천도 씌워야 하는지 궁금하네요
<soyeomul> 혹시 1톤짜리 포타로 양파 가득 싣고 배달 가보신분 계신지요...
<soyeomul> 우분투 대화방에서 별거다 묻고 있네요;; ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 여기 컴퓨터 하는 사람들만 모여있는데에서 그런걸 해보신 분이 잇을리가요...
<Seony> 양파를 까본 적도 없을텐데 ㅋ
<soyeomul> 아.. 글쿤요 서니님 감사합니다^^
<soyeomul> 친구가 공판장 낼라카이 가격이 너무 내려가서 기름값도 안나온다네요
<soyeomul> 이거 클났어요
<soyeomul> 그나저나
<soyeomul> 로그 grep 순환문 대략 어떤식으로 하면 좋을까요...
<soyeomul> FURL 이 30개정도 된다치면...
<soyeomul> 그걸 리스트에 집어넣고...
<soyeomul> for 문 돌리면 될까요..
<Seony> 뭘 하시려는건지는 잘 모르겠지만 제가 말씀드리고 싶었던 건, 월 단위로 하고싶으시다니 그냥 1일부터 30일까지 돌리면 된다는 뜻이었어요
<soyeomul> 아 마자요 서니님.
<soyeomul> 1일부터 30일까지 돌리는거 마자요
<soyeomul> 일단 스스로 한번 구현해볼께요
<soyeomul> 공부차원에서~
<soyeomul> 감사합니다 서니님^^^
<Seony> furl이 뭔가요?
<Seony> url은 알겠는데 앞에 f는 모르겠네요
<soyeomul> 아 어제 그 제 스크립트 안에 있는 그냥 변수였어요. 로그 주소를  FURL 이라는 변수에 담았어요~
<soyeomul> FURL = "https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/{0}/{1}/{2}/%23ubuntu-ko.txt".format(x,y,z)
<soyeomul> 요런식으로 적었어요
<soyeomul> x = 년도, y = 월, z = 날
<soyeomul> 그냥저냥 잉여잉여하다가 온천애 들어가야것네요
<soyeomul> 어제 양파작업 했더니.. 온몸이 걸레랍니다 아흐다롱디리
<Seony> 그걸 쉘에서 하시려는 거에요?
<soyeomul> 저 위에거 furl 은 파이썬 이구요,,,
<soyeomul> 저걸 쉘스크립트로 30번 돌렸어요
<soyeomul> 파이썬 코드 s1.py 를 쉘스크립트 s1.sh 에서 30번 돌렷어요
<soyeomul> 하여간 므 결과는 나오더라구요
<Seony> 아 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 근데 서니님의 조언 순환문 이라는 것에 착안하여
<soyeomul> 파이썬 내에서 30번 돌리는걸 한번 구현햅려구요
<soyeomul> 열심히 하겠씁니다!!!
<Seony> 파이썬에서 while문이나 for문 돌리시면 되요
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 그 어려운 while 을 이제 써야할때인가바요
<Seony> 음 별로 어렵진 않은데... 그러면 for문을 써보세요
<Seony> https://wikidocs.net/22
<soyeomul> 예. for 문으로 한번 도전해보겠씁니다.
<soyeomul> 참고문헌 감사합니다 서니님!
<soyeomul> 2015년에는 블루더스크님과 블루툭스님 두분다 블루*신데 하여간 활동하셨나바여
<soyeomul> 로그에 나오네여
<Seony> 네 그때는 많이 계셨죠
<soyeomul> 닉네임 옆에 소여물_ 소여물__ 이런식으로 변하는 아알씨 클라이언트가 므였죠 기억이 가물가물
<soyeomul> 이맥스는 소여물` 소여물`` 이런식으로 변하던데...
<Seony> 그건 설정하기 나름 아닌가요?  xchat에서는 원하는대로 바뀌거든요
<soyeomul> 와 엑스챗 괜찮나요 요즘도 엑스챗 쓰시는분 계신지 궁금하네요
<soyeomul> 정말 추억의 프로그램...
<Seony> 저는 그냥 관리상의 이유로 지금은 엑스챗 안씁니다. 근데 그나마 엑스챗이 손에 많이 익어서 편하긴 해요
<soyeomul_> 엑스챗에서 접속했습니다
<soyeomul_> 예전엔 엑스챗 저도 참 많이 썼어요
<soyeomul_> 두벌식 옛글 모드에서 적다보니...
<soyeomul_> 하...
<soyeomul_> 바꾸어야겠어요
<soyeomul_> 재접합니다
<soyeomul_> 꾸벅
<soyeomul_> 엑스챗에서 접속했습니다
<soyeomul_> 두벌식 옛글 대신 두벌식으로 바꾸니 이제 한글 자연스럽습니다
<soyeomul> 엑스챗보다 이맥스가 더 화면이 깔끔하네요
<soyeomul> 시대가 변했어요
<Seony> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul_> 엑스챗 지웁니다
<soyeomul_> 테스트 완료.
<soyeomul_> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 글씨도 깔끔...
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔요~
<soyeomul> 슝~
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요~~~~~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/blob/ef13cea31f6b68f90f86f107f7b8075f69edbf0e/s2.py
<soyeomul> 한달치 로그 검색 기능 구현했습니다.
<soyeomul> 테스트 부탁 드려요
<soyeomul> 찾을문자열에 닉네임도 가능해요~
<soyeomul> url 이 없거나 검색된 문자열이 없으면 조용히 에러없이 종료합니다.
<soyeomul> 한달치 로그는 검색할때 시간이 걸리므로 막대기가 또르르르르 굴러가게끔 코드를 보완할까바요...;;;
<soyeomul> 일단 그건 2-3일 후에...
<soyeomul> 그나저나 curl 참 머찐 물건이더이다;;;
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔 할라요~;;;
<soyeomul> 어소세여~ 그로우돈님~
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<groudon_> 안녕하세요
<hkeylocal> exit
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-23
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 스팀이 32비트 호환이 불가능해지는 우분투 19.10부터 지원을 종료합니다. 이는 스팀 클라이언트가 32비트 라이브러리를 사용하기 때문입니다.  18.04 LTS와 19.04까지는 이용이 가능하며, 밸브 측은 기존 사용자에게 최대한 피해가 없게 하되 다른 배포판으로 전환할 수도 있다고 덧붙였습니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Valve-Dropping-Official-Ubuntu
<autowiz> 스팀이 얼른 64비트로  맞을거 같은데 말이지요
<autowiz> 스팀이 얼른 64비트로 갈아타는게 맞을거 같은데 말이지요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-15
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 이른아침 인사드립니다~~~
<soyeomul> 송아지 두마리 태어났는데 이걸 전자메일로 출생신고할까 전화로 할까 고민중입니다...
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 저는 오늘 일이 있어서 좀 일찍 나왔습니다.
<Jason-KR> 어제? 오늘? 암튼 많이 많이 축하합니다. 잠시 생각해 봤더니 벌써 몇일 됐겠네요.
<soyeomul> 어어어
<soyeomul> 재준님 안녕하세요~~~
<soyeomul> 송아지 출생신고 전자메일로 결국 했어요;;;
<soyeomul> 출생신고하느라 챗창 이제 봤네요~
<soyeomul> 와 재준님도 일찍 나오셨군요!
<soyeomul> 화이팅입니다!!!
<Jason-KR> 좀 늦게 보면, 어때요? 급한 일도 아니고... 괜찮습니다. 아얄씨가 늘 그치만 급한 일 없습니다. ^^
<soyeomul> 넵^^^
<pchero> 다들 힘찬 아침이시군요. ㅎㅎㅎ 저는 간밤에 개인 프로젝트 이슈가 있어서 고생하다가 이제야 끝냈네요.
<pchero> 다들 즐건 월요일 되시고.. 저는 이만 자러 갑니다.. ㅎ
<Jason-KR> 오~ 새벽 3시 ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 편안한 시간 되세요.
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 영웅님 안녕히 줌세요~~~
<soyeomul> 화이팅입니다!!!
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님 어소세여~~~
<daeheelee> kde환경에서 내장인텔 그래픽으로 출력중인데 그상태에서 amddriver나 nvidia 드라이버 설치직후 ksmserver-logout-greeter pid:8295 signal: aborted(6) 메시지가 나오면서 ksmserver가 비정상적으로 계속 종료되는데 해결방법 아시는분 혹시 있나요?
<Jason-KR> 저는 pass
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 음 런치패드 ubuntu-ko팀이 6일 후에 팀 해체된다는 메일이 왔네요
<Jason-KR> 2년마다 하는 LoCo Team 인증 말씀인가요? 저는 메일은 안열어 봤는데.... 운영진 금년 계획에 잡혀있는 건 봤어요.
<Jason-KR> 좀 미리 미리 하지~ 하는 아쉬움? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> Seo ny: 전자우편 전달 받을 수 있을까요?  hl1sxa 엩 지메일 닷 컴 입니다. ^^ 내게 없더이다.
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-16
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아침 문안인사드립니다 화요일~
<soyeomul> cd
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> CTRL+x shell 친 후에 cd 인데... 첫번째 명령문이 이미 실행된건줄 알고 그만 무심코 cd 가 습관적으로 나와버렸네요
<Jason-KR> WoW auto wiz ^^
<ircCloud_autowiz> 오랜만에 뵙습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 난  내가 팽 당한 줄 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 여러가지로 바빴습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Jason-KR> 그류~ 잘 했습니다. ^^
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 옼토위즈님 !!!
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 옼토위즈님!!!
<soyeomul> 오랜만입니다!!!
<soyeomul> 무쟈게 반갑습니다 요~
<soyeomul> 전 다시 파이썬 코딩 아아아아ㅏ
<Jason-KR> '오'토위~  라니깐, 맨난 "옥"토~래..  사투리두 참~ ㅋ ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 재준님 넙쭉!
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다.
<soyeomul> 넵^^
<soyeomul> 이제 다시 파이썬 코딩하러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 슝~
<ircCloud_autowiz> octo(pus) + wiz  ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 소여 물님의 짓궂은 장난? ㅎ
<soyeomul> 어어어
<soyeomul> 제가 살아있네여
<soyeomul> 전 이만 먼저 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다.
<Jason-KR> seo ny: https://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ko/ 에 보면 20년 08월 중.
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-17
<autowiz> hi~
<Jason-KR> G'morning ^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 어제 속썩이던 송아지 설사 한마리... 오늘 다 나았어요...
<soyeomul> 아따 이렇게 마음이 홀가분할 수 가 있나요,,,
<soyeomul> 감사합니다 우분투 덕분입니다^^^
<soyeomul> 수요일 아침 문안 인사드립니다
<Jason-KR> 무슨 우분투 덕분 ㅋㅋㅋ   암튼 축하합니다.
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅~
<soyeomul> 넹넹 감사함니다~
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다. 보통 장염에 의한..설사죠?
<soyeomul> 예 재준님~
<soyeomul> 으따 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 카이슈님 어소세여~~
<soyeomul> 모두 수고하셔요~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 아니 irccloud 죽은 줄도 모르고 왜이리 조용했나 했네요 ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> Seo ny: 안녕하세요? KST 17일 오후까지 명단에 있었는데...  이름 밑줄'이랑 다른 ?
<Seony> 네 아마 밑줄은 irccloud 내에서 자체적인 접속 재시도로 생긴 닉이 아닌가 싶네요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> (또) 안녕하세요? ^^
<Jason-KR> 3~4줄 인용하자면....
<Jason-KR> 17:30 <Seo ny> 음 런치패드 ubuntu-ko팀이 6일 후에 팀 해체된다는 메일이 왔네요
<Jason-KR> 18:11 <Jason-KR> Seo ny: 전자우편 전달 받을 수 있을까요?  hl1sxa 엩 지메일 닷 컴 입니다. ^^ 내게 없더이다.
<Seony> 네 안그래도 브라우저 캐쉬에 그 내용이 남아있어서 메일로 보내드렸어요
<Jason-KR> 15:36 <Jason-KR> seo ny: https://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ko/ 에 보면 20년 08월 중.
<Jason-KR> 아 보냈군요?!!!!  한번 더 감사.
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-18
<Seony> PyQt 재밌어보여서 한 번 공부해볼까 하는데, 막상 공부해도 뭘 만들어야할지 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 저  난독증이 왔는지~ " PyQt 재밌어보여서 한 번 공부해볼까 하는데, 막상 공부해도 " 까지 읽으면서..... 뭘 만들려고 그러는지를 모르겠어요. <---- 내 혼자 생각,   한줄 결론: 같은 생각 ㅋ
<Seony> 그러게요 ㅋㅋ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> fox mask: hi~ Did U enjoy lunch?
<Jason-KR> Recently, I knew that France have the highest number of seniors over 100 years old in 37th OECD country. so...
<Jason-KR> A few days ago, I asked U 'what's reason of FR have a high mortality rate from CoViD-19'.  Probably (IMHO) I solved  because there are many older people.
<foxmask> Jason-KR: i'm not sure, one colleague told me the highest mortality rate was in Belgium
<Jason-KR> OK. i see. ^^
<foxmask> there's so much conflicting information on TV and Internet that I don't know what could be wrong or true
<foxmask> right*
<Jason-KR> I think so, 2.
<foxmask> we try to survive and avoid to be flooded of bad news like that
<foxmask> i received my spreadshirt order :)
<Jason-KR> Im sorry, spreadshirt means?   flag hat?
<foxmask> it's a website
<foxmask> I showed you last week
<foxmask> spreadshirt.com
<Jason-KR> Ah! yeah, i remember.
<foxmask> you order hat/t-shirt with a message
<foxmask> or image
<Jason-KR> 예 예
<foxmask> ^^
<foxmask> 나는 한국 국기를 착용 ^^
<Jason-KR> Ah~ U received Ur order PRODUCT.     i understood, just now.
<foxmask> yes ; sorry if I was not clear :)
<foxmask> https://www.spreadshirt.fr/shop/design/coree+du+sud+south+korea+t-shirt+col+v+homme-D5d6d095e2225092663e07df2?sellable=92qdw7oOD7ualZDz3oQn-1330-12
<foxmask> this one
<Jason-KR> no, never mind,    But Let me show? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> Xcellent ^^ exclude price  LOL.
<foxmask> for each ordered product 5€ reduce
<foxmask> I look for the "캡" I ordered too
<foxmask> https://www.spreadshirt.fr/shop/design/oui+hangul+coreen+casquette+baseball-D5ca146c5e447425a39349069?sellable=LndmjQzVBLIDd38nd12D-15-34&appearance=10
<Jason-KR> Ah, 5 EUR then good.
<Jason-KR> 캡=hat=모자=cap
<Jason-KR> " flag hat "
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-19
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-21
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 10시에 목욕탕 들어갑니다
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 엇!
<soyeomul> 렉스님 오랜만입니다
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎ 조금 바빴습니다.
<soyeomul> 저도 송아지 설사 그리고 어제
<soyeomul> 어미소 한마리 자궁돌출로 수술 하고
<soyeomul> 정신없었습니다 그리고
<soyeomul> 어미 자궁돌출 보니...
<soyeomul> 조금 무섭더이다...
<lex__> 신경쓸 일이 많았군요
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 반갑습니다.
<soyeomul> 오 재준님 안녕하세요~!
<lex__> Jason-KR: 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 다들 커피한잔 합시다아아아아아~~~
<Jason-KR> 소 여물님, 우사에 모기방제 조명   있거나 봤어요 ?
<lex__> 제 몫까지 맛있게 드세요
<Jason-KR> 렉스님 졸업장 까지 잘 받았죠? ㅎ
<lex__> 수료증은 잘 받아왔습니다.
<Jason-KR> ^^
<lex__> 합격 결과는 다음주 수요일에 나옵니다.
<Jason-KR> 쯩'이 중요하죠 풉
<lex__> 수료증보다 자격증이 중요합니다.
<soyeomul> 아뇨 모기방제 없어요 재준님~
<soyeomul> 오 렉스님 넵 감사합니다!
<Jason-KR> 담주 수욜 별로 기대 않하는 것이 맘 편할 .... ㅎㅎㅎ ^^
<lex__> ;(
<Jason-KR> 소 여물님  " 안티모그 "로 검색해 보시고, 국비지원 된답니다.
<lex__> 사실 기대하지 않고 있습니다.
<Jason-KR> 렉스님, 무시하는 것 아니니 오해 마시고요. ^^
<lex__> 합격을 기정사실화 하고 있어요.
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 유머하나 올렸는데 그렇게 반응하시면 어쩝니까
<soyeomul> 아 저거 달라카면 전기시설해야 해서,,, 일단 정보 감사합니다 재준님^^^
<Jason-KR> 잉   그래요? 지난번 시험 말씀 아니요 ?
<lex__> 그거 말고 교육이요
<Jason-KR> 소여물님   무척 좋더이다.
<lex__> 교육도 합격이 되어야 자격증이 나옵니다
<soyeomul> 아넹 감사합니다~~~
<Jason-KR> 전기시설 크게 불필요. 유튜브 "황부장  안티모그"에서 봤어요. 축사에 짱 !!
<lex__> 시험은 100% 불합격이지요. 요건 7월 10일에 합격자 발표입니다.
<Jason-KR> 렉스님, 지난주 어제까지 교육 말씀이군요 ?  제가 오해했어요. 미안
<lex__> 아니에요. 제가 주어를 생략하는 습관이 있어서 오해하신 듯 합니다.
<Jason-KR> 풉 ㅋ
<lex__> 주어를 생략하는 습관을 고치려고 노력하는데 하루아침에 바뀔 습관은 아닌가봅니다.
<Jason-KR> ㅎㅎㅎ  제가 "주어 생략 어투 지적질 대마왕" 이었는데.... 한동안 잊고 살았네요.  내 주변에
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 제 주변에 "주어 생략"하는 친구들이 많았어서.... ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex__> 저에게 지적질하세요. 단, 살살 해주세요.^^
<Jason-KR> 아뇨, 잊고 살았다니까요. 금방 렉스님 글보고 한참 웃었네요. '본인이 스스로 알고 있다니 놀랍다 '랄까~   근데, 실은 렉스님이 그런 습관 있는 줄도 몰랐거든요.
<Jason-KR> 식구들이 또는 어느분이 지적해 줘요?
<lex__> 제가 스스로 알아낸 것은 아닙니다. 전 직장 팀장님에게 자주 들었어요
<Jason-KR> 아 ~   오 ~
<Jason-KR> 갑자기 '(동서양을 막론하고) 암 환자중에 치매환자 없고, 치매환자중에 암환자 없다' 라는 얘기가 다시 생각납니다. ㅎ
<lex__> 그 이야기가 사실인가요?
<Jason-KR> 예,
<Jason-KR> 잠시만
<Jason-KR> bbr
<Jason-KR> 동/서양 의학자들끼리도 서로 잘 알고 있던 사실이었는데,
<Jason-KR> 그리고,    치매환자는 걱정거리가 없으니 암 안걸리려니~ (주어 생략 지적질하는) 깐깐함과 (본인+타인) 스트레스가 암 발생의 원인이겠지~ 라며   오랫동안 생각만 하고 있었는데,
<soyeomul> 파이썬이 치매예방에 좋은거 같아요
<soyeomul> 뭐 하나 만들라카믄 머리를 쥐어짜내야하기에,,,
<lex__> 처음 듣는 이야기라서 잠시 검색을 해보았는데 이런 글이 검색되네요. 연구팀은 "국가 암 통계자료에서도 알 수 있듯 연령이 높아질 수록 암 발생률이 떨어진다"며 "전반적으로 80세 이후로 암 발생률이 전체적으로 줄어드는 현상을 보이나, 치매는 80세 이상에서 급격히 증가하는 현상을 보여 연령에 따라 AD와 암
<lex__> 발생률의 역관계가 더욱 뚜렷해진다"고 설명했다.
<Jason-KR> 한 3~4년전에 영국 과학자들이 깐깐함, 강박, 스트레스가 암을 만드는 화학적 기전, 그리고 치매환자는 정말 맘이 편해서 암이 안걸린다면 또 기전 물질이  무었인지~를 화학적으로 연구 시작했다는 얘기를 들었어요.
<lex__> 아~ 그럴수도 있겠네요.
<Jason-KR> 주어 생략 어투 지절질 > 깐깐함 > 강박....이렇게 생각이 꼬리를 물어서...
<Jason-KR> 소여물님, 탕 드가면 언제 나와요? 설마 여성분들처럼 1~2시간? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 전 30분정도요
<Jason-KR> 옙. 가까우니까...
<soyeomul> ㅎ; 넵;;
<soyeomul> 구글 클라우드 석달 지났어요
<soyeomul> paid 판으로 옮긴지 석달
<soyeomul> 하지만 요금은 0$!
<Jason-KR> 예
<soyeomul> 아 이게 너무 감사하네요
<lex__> 소여물님은 탕을 좋아하시는거 같아요.^^
<soyeomul> 이게 소와 씨름을 하다보니,,, 한번씩 탕에 들어가서 몸을 풀어주어야... 그 다음 일을 또 할 수 있거등요
<Jason-KR> 렉스님, 그만! ㅋ     ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 어제 저녁에 송아지 한마리 설사약 먹이다 식겁했어요
<soyeomul> 얼매나 날렵하던지,, 잡는데 온몸을 던졌어요
<Jason-KR> 탕 싫어한다는 반증?! ㅋ
<Jason-KR> 이제 2마리중에서 1마리 치료중인거죠?
<soyeomul> 우따따 전 이만 들어가볼께요
<Jason-KR> 예~ 즐 탕
<lex__> 네. 저는 탕을 좋아하지 않습니다. 탕에서 기절한 적이 있어서 무서워해요. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 음... 2마리 다 아직 치료중이어요~
<soyeomul> 그래요 다들 존 주말 요~~~~~~~
<Jason-KR> 어휴~ 탈진 경험 있구나?!!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 다녀오세여
<soyeomul> 넵^^
<kim> 안녕하세요
<regex> 테스트입니다
